# El fascismo es de izquierdas.. y Socialista!!



## Freedomfighter (21 Oct 2018)

Estoy HARTO ya de ver como los progres del foro y de fuera del foro usan la palabra "FASCISTA" como ofensa e insulto hacía todo aquel que no piense de la forma subnormal en la que piensan ellos, desde éste hilo les regalo un poco de información y de historia a ver si aprenden de una p. vez que el fascismo y el nazismo provienen de sus mismas filas ideológicas, ideologías que junto con el comunismo han causado cientos de millones de muertes a lo largo y ancho de la historia del hombre, como para que encima vengan dando lecciones de moral éstos impresentables.... :bla: :bla: :bla:


*LOS FASCISTAS SOIS VOSOTROS Y SOIS TAN IMBÉCILES QUE NI SIQUIERA LO SABÉIS.....* :: :: ::


El fascismo es de izquierdas.. y Socialista!!


La decadencia mental de las últimas generaciones de educandos, frágilmente ESO-entontecidos por el fracasado sistema educativo socialista, que fabricó el felipato iletrado desde los años ´80, ha tenido la triste deriva de unos adultos desculturizados y ágrafos.

La decadente izquierda española, administradora suprema de la Gran Multinacional de la Mentira, fundó en todas las autonomías, al más puro estilo orwelliano, sus Ministerios de la Verdad y nos desplegó a sus comisarios por la jungla sindicalizada de la enseñanza pública. El resultado ha sido nefasto : generaciones y generaciones de educandos analfabetos, muy manipulados por malos profesores que no han puesto al día sus apunte y cuya sectaria visión de la historia ha hecho más histeria que ciencia y más ciencia-ficción, que archivo.

Necesitamos dos Guerras Mundiales para acabar con esas tres víboras paridas por el Socialismo cunero : el Socialismo-fascista, el Socialsimos-nazi y el Socialismo real o Comunismo.., tres mónstruos de la izquierda totalitaria que la manipulación docente lleva cincuenta años disfrazando de derecha .
El FASCISMO y el NAZISMO fueron dos víboras nacidas del SOCIALISMO radical, dos herejías escindidas de la religión secular marxista, aunque la “propaganda machine” soviética ,con sus manipulación embustera, supo difuminar esta colosal verdad, cargándole a la derecha el muerto de tan perverso engendro :fueron los propios hijos de la izquierda radical italiana y alemana los herejes nazi-fascistones escindidos del socialismo marxista.
El FASCISMO lo inventa Benito Mussolini y fue una escisión radical del Partido Socialista Italiano , tras la quiebra interna del Socialismo italiano. Mussolini siempre militó en el ala más radical y más activista del PSI (Partodo Socialista Italiano) y dentro de él, se montó su propia corriente denominada “Tercera Via” (viejo concepto de los partidos fascistas que se propugnaban como antídoto dialéctico frente al capitalismo y al internacionalismo proletario).

De padre militante socialista, Mussolini era el número dos del Partido Socialista Italiano y el director del diario socialista “Avanti” (1912). Ante el neutralismo socialista en la Primera Guerra Mundial y sus consiguiente oposición al Nacionalismo Italiano, Mussolini formó “el Fascio di Combatimento” con los “herejes socialistas ” más radicales de su corriente.
Esa misma dinámica ideológica de izquierdas es la que da origen al Nazional-Socialismo Alemán de Hitler. Los núcleos más duros del Nazional-Socialismo alemán provenían de la comunista Liga Espartakista, fundada por la comunista Rosa de Luxemburgo y transformada luego el el Partido Comunista Alemán, tras las masacres obreras.

Adolf Hitler se consideró y se proclamó siempre hasta su muerte un “hombre de izquierdas, un socialista con fuerte componente nacionalista”. Y ese es el sustrato constante en su libro doctrinal “Mein Kampf” (Mi Lucha), donde se define como un socialdemocrata y dice que no había entrado en ese partido porque estaba dominado por los judíos. En su famoso libro, Hitler siempre se manifiesta como un “anticapitalista y un antiliberal” y, como podemos leer también en sus delirantes notas de sus diálogos con Goebbels antes del suicidio, se consideró siempre un socialista cunero.

Hitler cambia la “lucha de clases marxista” por la “lucha de razas” con el mismo sentido de mentalidad colectivista que el marxismo: una “herejía étnica” , de moda en los años ´20 a la que Lenin denominó “el socialismo de los tontos” porque el concepto de burguesía se reducia, en el caso de Hitler, a la “burguesía judía”.

Algo parecido a lo que pasa con ETA y con los nazi-onalismos vasco y catalán: son fascistas y nazis porque pertenecen a la corriente nazi-onalista radical de la izquierda etnicista. Al igual que todos los partidos fascistas franceses (1934) salidos de la facción más izquierdista y proletaria del Partido Comunista de Doriot . O el caso de Pierre Laval que pasó de destacado socialista a declarado pro-nazi y primer ministro del Gobierno Francés de Vichy, colaboracionista de Hitler. El mismo socialista François Mitterrand fue un nazi-colaboracionista de Hitler….

El escritor Socialista francés ,Drieu de la Rochelle, publicó su: “Socialismo Fascista” reivindicando su izquierdismo fascista. El fundador del Partido Nazi Noruego fue el socialista Quisling. Y actualmente el fascismo alemán resurgente está contemplado en la Alemania ex-Sovietica donde prolifera un neo-nazismo militante ¡¡ en la Alemania socialista!! , qué casualidad. O el caso del francés Le Pen, gran aliado del exterminado socialista Sadán Hussein y que está votado en mayoría por los barrios de obreros marxistas franceses..

Está pues documentado que el Fascismo/Nazismo son una deriva totalitaria del movimiento obrero :la forma Nazi-onal patriótica del SOCIALISMO. ¿Por qué pues ese barbarismo histórico de llamar a la derecha española que nunca fué? ¿Por qué? ¿por haber simpatizado sus ancestros con el régimen de Franco?. Franco nunca fue fascista. Otro barbarismo histórico. A fin de cuentas toda la bibliografía internacional más actualizada y fiable define a Franco como “un monárquico bonapartista” que desplegó en España un régimen autárquico bajo la protección de los Aliados. Nunca pudo ser un fascista porque, siendo monárquico, odiaba el socialismo y era feroz anticomunista.

¿ A qué santo viene, pues, el inadecuado uso del vocablo “fascista” usado contra la derecha ? No sirve ni para Aznar, ni para Rajoy ni para la derecha española ni para ninguna derecha incompatible con el SOCIALISMO FASCISTA. Cuadra infinitamente más con el radicalsocialismo del insolvente ZP cuyas actitudes totalitarias respecto a temas sociales y religiosos lleva camino de aproximarse al nazismo hitleriano, perseguidor de católicos, al nazismo goebbeliano con su infanticidio abortista y eugenésico o al stalinismo exterminador de curas y monjas cristianos.


:: :: ::


----------



## ZHU DE (21 Oct 2018)

Claroo, por eso ambos, en cuanto llegan al poder lo primero que hacen es abolir, por ley, la lucha de clases.


----------



## polnet (21 Oct 2018)

Pues lo mismo que hacen los lazis, acorralan a los que no piensan como ellos y los insultan llamándolos racistas, fachas, etc es un truco muy viejo...


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (21 Oct 2018)

Novedad, los fascios eran socialistas.
Novedad, Hitler era socialista.
Novedad, Mussolini era socialista.
Novedad, el socialismo es el cáncer de la Humanidad.


----------



## brotes_verdes (21 Oct 2018)

Pues como les explique usted a los progres que Carl Marx estaba en contra de "el ejercito de reserva del capitalismo" que serian ahora los inmigrantes, les explota la cabeza.

¿Puede Carl Marx ser fascista? Para los podemitas, por supuesto.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (21 Oct 2018)

brotes_verdes dijo:


> Pues como les explique usted a los progres que Carl Marx estaba en contra de "el ejercito de reserva del capitalismo" que serian ahora los inmigrantes, les explota la cabeza.



O que el PSOE estaba en contra del voto de la mujer. O que expulsaron a los homosexuales del partido.

O que España ENTERA se rebeló contra el Frente Popular porque era unos asesinos torturadores hijos de puta.


----------



## Ellis Wyatt (21 Oct 2018)

Cualquier persona con un mínimo de cultura política -lo que ya excluye a los de ciencias políticas de la complu y su hijo preferente el podemitismo-, sabe que dentro del socialismo, según dónde se ponga el sujeto político, tenemos las distintas variantes. Para el nacional-socialismo el sujeto político era la nación étnica. Para el comunismo, el partido único que representa a la clase proletaria. Para el fascismo, el estado -todo por el estado, todo para el estado, nada fuera del estado-. Pero las tres idologías comparten paternalismo estatal, control de los medios de producción de forma directa o indirecta, y buena parte del ideario progre actual.


----------



## Andriu_ZGZ (21 Oct 2018)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Claroo, por eso ambos, en cuanto llegan al poder lo primero que hacen es abolir, por ley, la lucha de clases.



Por que en un entorno comunista con los medios de producción a disposición del estado, la lucha es entre la clase productora y el propio estado.

Vease la China de Mao la URSS de Stalin y demás ejemplos.

La lucha de clases no tiene sentido por que solo hay una.

Aquí en España no hubo lucha de clases por que el franquismo la sustituyo por un fuero del trabajo. POLITICA NACIONALSOCIALISTA, igual que la de Hitler.

Cuando llegamos a 1978, se pusieron a UGT y CCOO como sindicatos FINANCIADOS POR EL ESTADO, para crear LOS AGENTES SOCIALES, para sustituir a sindicatos como CNT, USO, CGT, muy conflictivos para la patronal y redirigir la política del trabajo a los nuevos marisqueros.

---------- Post added 21-oct-2018 at 12:29 ----------




Capitán.Furillo dijo:


> Novedad, los fascios eran socialistas.
> Novedad, Hitler era socialista.
> Novedad, Mussolini era socialista.
> Novedad, el socialismo es el cáncer de la Humanidad.



El nacionalsocialismo fue derrotado por comunistas y liberales.

El nacionalsocialismo de Franco fue apartado al sur de los pirineos y utilizado para otros fines, puesto que los españoles eran gente de otro tratar.

El resto de socialismos autoritarios actuales, son maltratados por los tenedores de deuda que hacen y deshacen a su antojo.


----------



## ZHU DE (21 Oct 2018)

Capitán.Furillo dijo:


> Novedad, los fascios eran socialistas.
> Novedad, Hitler era socialista.
> Novedad, Mussolini era socialista.
> Novedad, el socialismo es el cáncer de la Humanidad.



Stalin 60 millones, con dos cohones

Censo de la URSS en 1937 137 millones
Muertos según Furillo: 60 millones.
Muertos en la IIGM: 27 millones
Supervivientes en 1945: 50 millones
Censo en 1959: 205 millones.

Crecimiento vegetativo en 14 años: 150 millones, ¡Milagro, milagro!.


----------



## Mineroblanco (21 Oct 2018)

El fascismo es el recurso al que recurre el gran capital cuando ve amenazados sus intereses. Entonces gobierna por medio de un dictador sumiso. Si deja de ser sumiso, el dictador suele ser víctima de otro golpe de estado, o de un asesinato.


----------



## Talosgüevos (21 Oct 2018)

Es que hasta Falange se puede considerar socialista, un socialismo chapucero y cristiano pero socialismo al fin y al cabo.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Fuera HIJOS DE PUTA de la Selección


----------



## Mineroblanco (21 Oct 2018)

Entonces, el comunismo es de extrema derecha, ¿no? El mundo al revés.


----------



## pacomermela (21 Oct 2018)

Muerte al liberalismo y al capitalismo globalizador hijos de la grandísima puta.


----------



## Talosgüevos (21 Oct 2018)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Stalin 60 millones, con dos cohones
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Entre los que mató en Rusia y en todos los paises que se “QUEDÓ” es fácil que incluso más de 60 millones. Otra cosa es que un ROJO DE MIERDA como tú no quiera aceptarlo.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Fuera HIJOS DE PUTA de la Selección


----------



## Cesare$pada (21 Oct 2018)

Socialismo era un término totalmente abierto en los años 20 y 30, lo que en realidad se constituía era un sistema inteligente en el que se armonizaba en la medida de lo posible el capitalismo y la propiedad privada con el bien común y los intereses del obrero.



Freedomfighter dijo:


> Estoy HARTO ya de ver como los progres del foro y de fuera del foro usan la palabra "FASCISTA" como ofensa e insulto hacía todo aquel que no piense de la forma subnormal en la que piensan ellos, desde éste hilo les regalo un poco de información y de historia a ver si aprenden de una p. vez que el fascismo y el nazismo provienen de sus mismas filas ideológicas, ideologías que junto con el comunismo han causado cientos de millones de muertes a lo largo y ancho de la historia del hombre, como para que encima vengan dando lecciones de moral éstos impresentables.... :bla: :bla: :bla:
> 
> 
> *LOS FASCISTAS SOIS VOSOTROS Y SOIS TAN IMBÉCILES QUE NI SIQUIERA LO SABÉIS.....* :: :: ::
> ...











Mineroblanco dijo:


> El fascismo es el recurso al que recurre el gran capital cuando ve amenazados sus intereses. Entonces gobierna por medio de un dictador sumiso. Si deja de ser sumiso, el dictador suele ser víctima de otro golpe de estado, de un asesinato o de un atentado terrorista.


----------



## pacomermela (21 Oct 2018)

Cesare$pada dijo:


> Socialismo era un término totalmente abierto en los años 20 y 30, lo que en realidad se constituía era un sistema inteligente en el que se armonizaba en la medida de lo posible el capitalismo y la propiedad privada con el bien común y los intereses del obrero.



"El fascismo es de izquierdas. Mirad progres sois fascistas."







Putos liberales y menudo nivelito el del floro.


----------



## DonCrisis (21 Oct 2018)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Stalin 60 millones, con dos cohones
> 
> Censo de la URSS en 1937 137 millones
> Muertos según Furillo: 60 millones.
> ...



La URSS de 1937 no es la misma de 1959.

Estás obviando las anexiones de Polonia, Lituania, Estonia, Letonia, Hungría, Rumanía, o parte de Finlandia, que suman unos cuantos millones de personas.

Tampoco sé por qué haces el censo desde 1937 cuando Stalin ya tenía el control del partido desde la muerte de Lenin en 1924...


----------



## pacomermela (21 Oct 2018)

irbis dijo:


> *Cualquier persona con un mínimo de cultura política* -lo que ya excluye a los de ciencias políticas de la complu y su hijo preferente el podemitismo-, sabe que dentro del socialismo, según dónde se ponga el sujeto político, tenemos las distintas variantes. Para el nacional-socialismo el sujeto político era la nación étnica. Para el comunismo, el partido único que representa a la clase proletaria. Para el fascismo, el estado -todo por el estado, todo para el estado, nada fuera del estado-. Pero las tres idologías comparten paternalismo estatal, control de los medios de producción de forma directa o indirecta, y buena parte del ideario progre actual.



Lo de la cultura política te excluye a ti por lo visto.


----------



## ZHU DE (21 Oct 2018)

DonCrisis dijo:


> La URSS de 1937 no es la misma de 1959.
> 
> Estás obviando las anexiones de Polonia, Lituania, Estonia, Letonia, Hungría, Rumanía, o parte de Finlandia, que suman unos cuantos millones de personas.
> 
> Tampoco sé por qué haces el censo desde 1937 cuando Stalin ya tenía el control del partido desde la muerte de Lenin en 1924...



Un momento, que lo sepa ni Polonia ni Rumania formaron nunca parte de la URSS, asi que esos "cuantos millones" no llegan ni de lejos a los 150 del cálculo de Furillo. Que tiene que ver el control del partido con los números del censo, el de 1920 no estaba bajo el control de Stalin y no se diferencia mucho.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (21 Oct 2018)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Stalin 60 millones, con dos cohones



Cuando el sabio señala la Luna, el rojo mira si fueron 60 o si fueron 30.


----------



## Duffmannn (21 Oct 2018)

Me has convecido Freedomfighter.

Hay que votar a Ciudadanos.

Seguro que ellos nos van a librar de la inmigración masiva, del dumping laboral, del monopolismo empresarial, del feminazismo, del estado de las autonomias, del homosexualismo, de la decadencia occidental...

Fascismo malo.

Liberales buenos porque se alían con los comunistas para acabar con los fascistas malos malosos.

Dado que liberales y comunistas se aliaron, eso convierte a los liberales en comunis...FASCISMO MALO

Ya sabemos de que pie cojeas, sinvergüenza


----------



## ZHU DE (21 Oct 2018)

Capitán.Furillo dijo:


> Cuando el sabio señala la Luna, el rojo mira si fueron 60 o si fueron 30.



Vamos, que a usted le da igual 8 que 80, el caso es dar por culo. A tantos no matarían cuando al final terminaron cayendo.


----------



## ElCalvo (21 Oct 2018)

Los fascistas son TODOS. En España solo hay fascismo, bajo diferentes disfraces, pero fascismo. Cada uno busca imponerse a los demás...y en esa guerra el país se va al guano.


----------



## Pato Sentado (21 Oct 2018)

el 99% de los politicos, periolistos y tuiteros que usan la palabra "fascista" lo hacen sin haberse leido ni la pagina de wikipedia, especialmente con el tema Catalunya.


----------



## sombrerero loco (21 Oct 2018)

Eran movimientos de izquierdas apoyados por la clase trabajadora.

Si la gente les quiere llamar extrema derecha, pues que lo hagan si así viven felices. No se vayan a ofender.


----------



## Komanche O_o (21 Oct 2018)

_Entonces..todos los fachis del foro.,. ¿van votar a los rojos.. o qué? _
Yo ya me pierdo con tanto tripi


----------



## Lefri (21 Oct 2018)

Los fachas son de izquierdas.


----------



## Mineroblanco (21 Oct 2018)

Al diario de Mussolini, durante la I GM, lo financiaron los aliados, para que hiciera propaganda a favor de la entrada en la GM de Italia contra Alemania. Ese dinero le ayudó a crear el partido fascista, apoyado por gran parte de los capitalistas italianos, después de la finalización de la guerra.


----------



## Freedomfighter (21 Oct 2018)

Mineroblanco dijo:


> Entonces, el comunismo es de extrema derecha, ¿no? El mundo al revés.



En realidad lo que ésto demuestra es que todos los extremos fanáticos y violentos resultan ser escisiones de la extrema izquierda populista, tanto el comunismo, como el fascismo o el nazismo, parten de una base común donde dictadores lideran un movimiento cuyo control estatal es absoluto y represor del pueblo, pero claro, siempre en el "nombre" del bien del pueblo, hay que ser muy obtuso para no ver las evidentes conexiones entre todos ellos.... ienso:


Por aquí en el foro, como podéis ver, contamos con una buena caterva de ese tipo de "obtusos", por no decir "subnormales"..... :rolleye:


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (21 Oct 2018)

Los fascistas del futuro se llamarán a sí mismos "antifascistas"

Winston Churchill.


----------



## Freedomfighter (21 Oct 2018)

Lawrence Jemison dijo:


> Los fascistas del futuro se llamarán a sí mismos "antifascistas"
> 
> Winston Churchill.


----------



## Mineroblanco (21 Oct 2018)

Entonces como según ustedes la izquierda es malísima, si el fascismo es de izquierdas también es malísimo.


----------



## cripton36 (21 Oct 2018)

tanto el FASCISMO COMO EL SOCIALISMO son diferentes etapas violentas de el capitalism.
es el mismo Sistema de produccion capitalista. pero con diferente politica.
les Saluda un marxista


----------



## Mineroblanco (21 Oct 2018)

Los antiprogres de este foro son casi todos más fascistas que Mussolini. Ya se han quitado el disfraz antiprogre.
Significado de la palabra antiprogre en este foro: fascista.
Significado de la palabra progre en este foro: izquierdista. Hay que saber traducir.


----------



## Freedomfighter (21 Oct 2018)

Mineroblanco dijo:


> Entonces como según ustedes la izquierda es malísima, si el fascismo es de izquierdas también es malísimo.



Para mi "malísimo" es todo aquel sistema en el cual se reprime al pueblo y en eso, como antes dije, coinciden el fascismo, el nazismo y el comunismo.

Lo que no acabo de entender es como es posible que no seáis capaces de verlo por vosotros mismos, porque es más que evidente, nunca entenderé a las personas que considerándose obreras defiendan sistemas totalitarios que reprimen a los obreros en la práctica, por mucha teoría retorica y falsa que usen sus líderes, ¿es que acaso no os bastan los HECHOS en la historia de los distintos regímenes comunistas del mundo pasados y actuales para llegar a la conclusión de que en realidad son todos unos putos mentirosos que se aprovechan de la ingenuidad del pueblo para vivir a su costa? :


El problema que yo veo aquí es que parece muy fácil ganarse las débiles mentes de los humildes con promesas de justicia social y falsedades proletarias parecidas, es evidente que cualquier persona que se considere "decente" estará de acuerdo con muchas de esas falacias que prometen los que se hacen llamar de izquierdas, el problema es que sus hechos, una vez en el poder nunca coinciden con sus promesas, y siempre SIEMPRE se pasa de la ilusión al más absoluto desengaño en forma de miseria y represión.


anda que no tenemos ejemplos....


----------



## Hermericus (21 Oct 2018)

La izquierda no es fascista, ya quisiera. La izquierda solo son los degenerados y retarded de la sociedad.

Llaman a los demas fascistas, como si eso fuera malo, porque el fascismo italiano perdió una guerra contra el capitalismo feroz y el comunismo stalinista, y la sociedad lleva 3 generaciones con una propaganda 24/ en todas partes para que los ciudadanos no vuelvan a votar a partidos que SI TIENEN SOLUCIONES para el progreso de sus paises.


----------



## Lefri (21 Oct 2018)

La puta izquierda es facha.

Asco de izquierda


----------



## JTinternational (22 Oct 2018)

brotes_verdes dijo:


> Pues como les explique usted a los progres que Carl Marx estaba en contra de "el ejercito de reserva del capitalismo" que serian ahora los inmigrantes, les explota la cabeza.
> 
> ¿Puede Carl Marx ser fascista? Para los podemitas, por supuesto.



Por eso los empresarios "conservadores" nunca contratan a inmigrantes. Todas las empleadas de hogar de Latinoamérica o rumanas que trabajan en la moraleja o los que tenían los reyes y sus hijas las infantas cobran en negro para que no estén ni en la reserva ni en el mercado laboral


----------



## Rudi Rocker (22 Oct 2018)

El autor del hilo le gusta mucho tergiversar y torcer las filosofías políticas a su anteojo.
Una estrella al hilo.


----------



## Miwiz (22 Oct 2018)

Cuanta sabiduría en un solo post. Me da vergüenza ver tanta ignorancia con el tema del fascismo. Y mira que hay muchas fuentes con credibilidad en Internet, pero parece que la peña prefiere hacerse pajas mentales. ¿Fascismo es de izquierdas? ¿En serio? Menos mal que tanto Mussolini, creador del fascismo, como Hitler y Franco, lo primero que hicieron al coger el mando era perseguir a las izquierdas e intentar aniquilarlas a las personas de izquierdas y a quienes tuviesen una ideología de democracia. Como he dicho, Mussolini creó el fascismo y las variantes del fascismo fueron el Nazional-Socialismo de Hitler, el Nacional-Catolicismo de Franco y el Ultranacionalismo del propio Mussolini. Eran ideologías que compartían casi todo pero pequeños matices que las diferenciaban. Compartían la idea del imperialismo y nacionalismo patriótico. Eran totalitarios y todos tenían que tener como máxima referencia la nación, había que darlo todo por la nación, era el afán obsesivo del fascismo. Muy lejos de la ideología socialista. Hay gente que le marea ver la palabra socialista en el fascimo Nazional-Socialista de Hitler pero simplemente le dió ese nombre al estar el Socialismo de moda en Europa, su mentalidad era nacionalista y no respetaba ni las ideas ni los derechos que tiene la ideología Socialista. Mezclar churras con merinas en este tema es no tener ninguna idea de ideologías políticas. Hitler, Franco y Mussolini masacraron a la sociedad de izquierdas, querían que desapareciese sí o sí, todo lo que estuviese en la parte izquierda, socialismo, socialdemocracia, comunismo, marxismo y todo lo que engloban. Pero creer que una mentalidad nacionalista e imperialista como el fascismo es de izquierdas, es el colmo de no saber nada de política.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (22 Oct 2018)

Miwiz dijo:


> Cuanta sabiduría en un solo post. Me da vergüenza ver tanta ignorancia con el tema del fascismo. Y mira que hay muchas fuentes con credibilidad en Internet, pero parece que la peña prefiere hacerse pajas mentales. ¿Fascismo es de izquierdas? ¿En serio? Menos mal que tanto Mussolini, creador del fascismo, como Hitler y Franco, lo primero que hicieron al coger el mando era perseguir a las izquierdas e intentar aniquilarlas a las personas de izquierdas y a quienes tuviesen una ideología de democracia. Como he dicho, Mussolini creó el fascismo y las variantes del fascismo fueron el Nazional-Socialismo de Hitler, el Nacional-Catolicismo de Franco y el Ultranacionalismo del propio Mussolini. Eran ideologías que compartían casi todo pero pequeños matices que las diferenciaban. Compartían la idea del imperialismo y nacionalismo patriótico. Eran totalitarios y todos tenían que tener como máxima referencia la nación, había que darlo todo por la nación, era el afán obsesivo del fascismo. Muy lejos de la ideología socialista. Hay gente que le marea ver la palabra socialista en el fascimo Nazional-Socialista de Hitler pero simplemente le dió ese nombre al estar el Socialismo de moda en Europa, su mentalidad era nacionalista y no respetaba ni las ideas ni los derechos que tiene la ideología Socialista. Mezclar churras con merinas en este tema es no tener ninguna idea de ideologías políticas. Hitler, Franco y Mussolini masacraron a la sociedad de izquierdas, querían que desapareciese sí o sí, todo lo que estuviese en la parte izquierda, socialismo, socialdemocracia, comunismo, marxismo y todo lo que engloban. Pero creer que una mentalidad nacionalista e imperialista como el fascismo es de izquierdas, es el colmo de no saber nada de política.



Muy bien. Fin del hilo.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (22 Oct 2018)

Es que, algunos somos de izquierdas en este foro y lo que dijo Freedomfucker en su post inicial es torcer los conceptos y confundir al personal. Punto.


----------



## jpjp (22 Oct 2018)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Estoy HARTO ya de ver como los progres del foro y de fuera del foro usan la palabra "FASCISTA" como ofensa e insulto hacía todo aquel que no piense de la forma subnormal en la que piensan ellos, desde éste hilo les regalo un poco de información y de historia a ver si aprenden de una p. vez que el fascismo y el nazismo provienen de sus mismas filas ideológicas, ideologías que junto con el comunismo han causado cientos de millones de muertes a lo largo y ancho de la historia del hombre, como para que encima vengan dando lecciones de moral éstos impresentables.... :bla: :bla: :bla:
> 
> 
> *LOS FASCISTAS SOIS VOSOTROS Y SOIS TAN IMBÉCILES QUE NI SIQUIERA LO SABÉIS.....* :: :: ::
> ...



La izquierda como siempre al final es seguir los postulados de nietzsche y descartes los peores filosofos de la historia y eso es lo que siempre ha buscado la izquierda para sustituir a dios luego ya llegó marx para liarla todavia mas.


----------



## Miwiz (22 Oct 2018)

orwan dijo:


> Has descubierto la pólvora.
> 
> Is Fascism Right Or Left? - YouTube



Lo de este vídeo es infame. Gentile repudiaba a Marx y sus ideas. Eran totalmente contrarias. De hecho hizo un libro criticando a Marx y a El manifiesto comunista de Marx. En pleno apogeo del fascismo y la segunda guerra mundial, un grupo antifascista liderado por una comunista acabó con él. Ojalá los comunistas hubiesen acabado también con Hitler antes de que hiciese tanta sangre.


----------



## Mineroblanco (22 Oct 2018)

Miwiz dijo:


> Cuanta sabiduría en un solo post. Me da vergüenza ver tanta ignorancia con el tema del fascismo. Y mira que hay muchas fuentes con credibilidad en Internet, pero parece que la peña prefiere hacerse pajas mentales. ¿Fascismo es de izquierdas? ¿En serio? Menos mal que tanto Mussolini, creador del fascismo, como Hitler y Franco, lo primero que hicieron al coger el mando era perseguir a las izquierdas e intentar aniquilarlas a las personas de izquierdas y a quienes tuviesen una ideología de democracia. Como he dicho, Mussolini creó el fascismo y las variantes del fascismo fueron el Nazional-Socialismo de Hitler, el Nacional-Catolicismo de Franco y el Ultranacionalismo del propio Mussolini. Eran ideologías que compartían casi todo pero pequeños matices que las diferenciaban. Compartían la idea del imperialismo y nacionalismo patriótico. Eran totalitarios y todos tenían que tener como máxima referencia la nación, había que darlo todo por la nación, era el afán obsesivo del fascismo. Muy lejos de la ideología socialista. Hay gente que le marea ver la palabra socialista en el fascimo Nazional-Socialista de Hitler pero simplemente le dió ese nombre al estar el Socialismo de moda en Europa, su mentalidad era nacionalista y no respetaba ni las ideas ni los derechos que tiene la ideología Socialista. Mezclar churras con merinas en este tema es no tener ninguna idea de ideologías políticas. Hitler, Franco y Mussolini masacraron a la sociedad de izquierdas, querían que desapareciese sí o sí, todo lo que estuviese en la parte izquierda, socialismo, socialdemocracia, comunismo, marxismo y todo lo que engloban. Pero creer que una mentalidad nacionalista e imperialista como el fascismo es de izquierdas, es el colmo de no saber nada de política.



Eso, si los fascistas son de izquierdas, ¿por qué asesinan a los izquierdistas? El autor del hilo no dice más que disparates.


----------



## cripton36 (22 Oct 2018)

cuanta MESCOLANZA. confundir MARXISTA, con imbeciles SOCIALISTAS Y COMUNISTAS que crean esa porqueria que llaman SOCIALISMO.
despues controversia si el FASCISMO ERA DE IZQUIERDA O DERECHA, cuando los dos ( IZQUIERDA Y DERECHA) pertenecen al PARLAMENTO BURGUES CAPITALISTA.
CONFUNDIR; Sistema de produccion con POLITICAS CAPITALISTAS.
esperemos que se superen ahora que comenzaran a dar FILOSOFIA EN LA ESCUELA.
les Saluda un marxista


----------



## chemarin (22 Oct 2018)

Fascismo y socialismo son primos hermanos, ¿qué diferencias había entre Hitler y Stalin? Muy pocas.


----------



## Ellis Wyatt (22 Oct 2018)

Mineroblanco dijo:


> Eso, si los fascistas son de izquierdas, ¿por qué asesinan a los izquierdistas? El autor del hilo no dice más que disparates.



Por lo mismo a que los republicanos hacían pugas entre ellos en la guerra civil española. O que en la URSS se purgaban incluso dentro del mismo partido comunista los comunistas entre ellos: acceso al poder.

Si crees en la libertad individual, te da bastante lo mismo la ideología de los demás mientras que no te puedan imponer nada.

Si no crees en la libertad individual, y estás por imponer una de las variantes de la dictadura socialista, las otras variantes de la dictadura socialista son tu enemigo, porque si sube otra variante no vas a tocar poder, y ni tu ni tu adversario concebís un escenario distinto al uso total y exclusivo del poder por vuestra parte.

Los totalitarismos se hacen purgas entre ellos en cuanto pueden. Solo puede quedar uno. Porque parte de la esencia del totalitarismo está el no estar dispuesto a compartir con nadie el poder.

---------- Post added 22-oct-2018 at 08:50 ----------




chemarin dijo:


> Fascismo y socialismo son primos hermanos, ¿qué diferencias había entre Hitler y Stalin? Muy pocas.



Una muy importante. De la guerra que Stalin y Hitler comenzaron como aliados, Stalin la ganó finalmente, y Hitler la perdió. Por eso te puedes pasear con una camiseta de la hoz y el martillo y hay partidos comunistas en muchos países, y no vas a ver ni gente con camisetas con la esvástica, ni partidos nacional-socialistas fuera de Cataluña (el influjo de la fuerza en el Yoda que estudió en el liceo alemán durante el apogeo del 3er Reich es fuerte, padawan Luke)


----------



## Miwiz (22 Oct 2018)

chemarin dijo:


> Fascismo y socialismo son primos hermanos, ¿qué diferencias había entre Hitler y Stalin? Muy pocas.



Entre Hitler y Stalin hay diferencias, no obstante en lo que se parecen, se parecen sin duda. Pero es el problema de encasillar las cosas en etiquetas. Que uno diga que es socialista pero luego haga más de otra cosa, no significa que el socialismo sea así. En la guerra mundial persiguió a todo el que fuera pro-Nazi, es decir, a los Nazional-Socialistas y acabó con muchas vidas como los Nazis acabaron con tantas de la parte de las izquierdas. 

En estos términos la gente se hace la picha un lío, el Socialismo tiene muchas vertientes diferentes al igual que ocurre con el Fascismo aunque el Socialismo tiene muchas más. También hay que tener en cuenta la evolución en el tiempo con respecto a las ideologías. Muchas vertientes del socialismo se han dejado de utilizar conforme eran. Una ideología no se puede adulterar o cambiar. El Stalinismo nada tiene que ver con el resto de vertientes socialistas, de hecho decía seguir el Marxismo-Leninismo pero se alejó de esta ideología, tanto que encontró muchos detractores marxistas. En wikipedia describen lo siguiente: 'Entre quienes dicen profesar el marxismo o el leninismo, hay muchos que ven al estalinismo como una perversión de esta ideología; los trotskistas en particular son virulentamente anti-estalinistas, considerando a Stalin como un contra-revolucionario que utilizaba a Marx como excusa' Es como si yo creo un partido libertario y os meto a todos en la cárcel, es totalmente contrario a la ideología pero seguro que algunos se atreverían a decir que el libertarismo es meter a la gente en la cárcel, totalmenre incoherente.

Los tiempos han cambiado, nada es igual que hace uno o dos siglos. No osbtante hay ciertas cosas que no han cambiado pero nadie piensa que vivamos una dictadura ni que haya que hacer un movimiento revolucionario para eliminarla.

---------- Post added 22-oct-2018 at 09:04 ----------




irbis dijo:


> Por lo mismo a que los republicanos hacían pugas entre ellos en la guerra civil española. O que en la URSS se purgaban incluso dentro del mismo partido comunista los comunistas entre ellos: acceso al poder.
> 
> Si crees en la libertad individual, te da bastante lo mismo la ideología de los demás mientras que no te puedan imponer nada.
> 
> ...



¿De dónde te has sacado eso? En mi opinión creo que con esto has transformado la historia como nadie jamás.

---------- Post added 22-oct-2018 at 09:39 ----------

Bueno, como última pista para aclarar este tema, solo hay que pensar en las ideologías con tal y no en las etiquetas. El fascismo y sus variantes nacionalistas, tienen en relación aspectos como la xenofobia, el racismo y el imperialismo, entre muchas otras más pero solo estas tres son totalmente contrarias a cualquier ideología de izquierdas o progresista, es algo que siempre han llevado los conservadores y las derechas. Es que no es tan difícil definir y encasillar cada ideología o movimiento de la historia en su sitio, solo hay que ver los hechos de cada uno y lo que tienen detrás. No se pueden cambiar las ideologías, yo no puedo decir que Franco o los franquistas o fascistas son republicanos ni que los comunistas son pro-monárquicos y eclesiásticos. ¿Sería incongruente verdad? Lo mismo que muchas cosas que se dicen en este post. Hay que leer más, pensar más, no dejarse llevar por ideas cuadriculadas que no se contrastan con la realidad.


----------



## Freedomfighter (22 Oct 2018)

Iba a contestar yo ese tonto argumento de que el fascismo y el nazismo atacaba a los comunistas y a la "verdadera izquierda" para de esa forma distanciar a unos de otros, pero ya lo has contestado tú muy bien.... 





irbis dijo:


> Por lo mismo a que los republicanos hacían purgas entre ellos en la guerra civil española. O que en la URSS se purgaban incluso dentro del mismo partido comunista los comunistas entre ellos: acceso al poder.
> 
> Si crees en la libertad individual, te da bastante lo mismo la ideología de los demás mientras que no te puedan imponer nada.
> 
> ...


----------



## Miwiz (22 Oct 2018)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Iba a contestar yo ese tonto argumento de que el fascismo y el nazismo atacaba a los comunistas y a la "verdadera izquierda" para de esa forma distanciar a unos de otros, pero ya lo has contestado tú muy bien....



Te voy a poner 2 documentales hechos por National Geographic en el que participan historiadores y politólogos de diferentes sitio del mundo. Explican cómo Franco inició el golpe de estado para recuperar el imperialismo monárquico en España para intentar exterminar todo vestigio de izquierdas en este país, también explican cómo consiguió Hitler llegar al poder y envió a los comunistas a campos de concentración, además de perseguir a los Semitas por un lado y al resto de las izquierdas por otro:

El ascenso de Hitler al poder - YouTube

DICTADORES (2018) - 04.- Francisco Franco (HD) - YouTube

También podéis buscar más fuentes, hay muchas pero creer en los trolleos no significa que la historia sea diferente.

Saludos.


----------



## Freedomfighter (22 Oct 2018)

Miwiz dijo:


> Te voy a poner 2 documentales hechos por National Geographic en el que participan historiadores y politólogos de diferentes sitio del mundo. Explican cómo Franco inició el golpe de estado para recuperar el imperialismo monárquico en España para intentar exterminar todo vestigio de izquierdas en este país, también explican cómo consiguió Hitler llegar al poder y envió a los comunistas a campos de concentración, además de perseguir a los Semitas por un lado y al resto de las izquierdas por otro:
> 
> 
> También podéis buscar más fuentes, hay muchas pero creer en los trolleos no significa que la historia sea diferente.
> ...



Si todo eso está muy bien, pero no demuestra nada al respecto de las raíces ideológicas izquierdistas de unos y otros, eso lo expresan mejor las políticas ejecutadas por ese tipo de dictadores, todos ellos coinciden en varias prácticas como la de fabricar casas de fácil acceso para los obreros, Hitler llegó incluso a fabricar un coche barato para los obreros, el VW escarabajo, en fin, que el hecho de que fuesen a por otros izquierdistas no significa que no fuesen de izquierdas, solo tienes que recordar a Trotski que fue asesinado por su camarada Stalin, o sin ir más lejos a Pablito Iglesias descabezando a sus camaradas fundadores Errejon y Bescansa, entre otros, para posicionar a su reina consorte como número dos del partido.... ienso:


----------



## Miwiz (22 Oct 2018)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Si todo eso está muy bien, pero no demuestra nada al respecto de las raíces ideológicas izquierdistas de unos y otros, eso lo expresan mejor las políticas ejecutadas por ese tipo de dictadores, todos ellos coinciden en varias prácticas como la de fabricar casas de fácil acceso para los obreros, Hitler llegó incluso a fabricar un coche barato para los obreros, el VW escarabajo, en fin, que el hecho de que fuesen a por otros izquierdistas no significa que no fuesen de izquierdas, solo tienes que recordar a Trotski que fue asesinado por su camarada Stalin, o sin ir más lejos a Pablito Iglesias descabezando a sus camaradas fundadores Errejon y Bescansa, entre otros, para posicionar a su reina consorte como número dos del partido.... ienso:



El fascismo utilizaba a la clase obrera pero con demagogia y populismo, no les daban derechos y tenían que dejarse la piel por la patria. Si no convencían a la clase obrera, nunca hubiesen podido conseguir nada pues la clase obrera o clase trabajadora son los pilares de cualquier economía. Esto es historia, no se puede cambiar. Lo que el fascismo inculcaba con adoctrinamiento y una fuerte disciplina a su gente, era totalmente contrario a los ideales de izquierdas. Que Hitler diese coches no significa nada, solo que era el más populista de la historia. Mientras utilizaba a la clase obrera, Hitler tenía a las clases más altas viviendo unas vacaciones permanentes para tener financiación indefinida, aunque a algunos los arruinó.

Ya he puesto antes la diferencia del estalinismo con respecto a las ideas de Marx, incluso las de Trotski. No se puede meter todo en el mismo saco. Stalin fue diferente a todos, los marxistas-leninistas decían que no seguía los ideales de estos.

En fin, decir que dos documentales que muestran vídeos de la época, pruebas, argumentos y declaraciones de historiadores y politólogos no demuestra nada, es algo difícil de creer. El racismo, la xenofobia, el imperialismo, el favoritismo a la iglesia, el que eliminaba derechos, clasista, quería dejar solo la raza aria, antidemocrático, antisemita y mil etc más, es impensable que se quiera etiquetar de izquierda. Lo que hay en realidad es un enorme resentimiento de la derecha a reconocer que están en la parte donde han existido los peores dictadores de la historia, aquí la derecha quiere impedir que se restaure la memoria histórica porque no quieren que todos sepan toda la cara que hay detrás de Franco, las masacres que hizo para llegar hasta Madrid e intentar el golpe de estado que acabó en una guerra, que pidió ayuda a Hitler y Mussolini, hermanos del fascismo. ¿Ahora Franco y su Nacional-catolicismo van a ser de izquierdas? ¿En serio me vendéis eso? No se puede cambiar la historia, ni taparla.


----------



## Freedomfighter (22 Oct 2018)

Miwiz dijo:


> *El fascismo utilizaba a la clase obrera pero con demagogia y populismo, no les daban derechos y tenían que dejarse la piel por la patria.* Si no convencían a la clase obrera, nunca hubiesen podido conseguir nada pues la clase obrera o clase trabajadora son los pilares de cualquier economía. Esto es historia, no se puede cambiar. Lo que el fascismo inculcaba con adoctrinamiento y una fuerte disciplina a su gente, era totalmente contrario a los ideales de izquierdas. Que Hitler diese coches no significa nada, solo que era el más populista de la historia. Mientras utilizaba a la clase obrera, Hitler tenía a las clases más altas viviendo unas vacaciones permanentes para tener financiación indefinida, aunque a algunos los arruinó.





Joder que buena definición esa del COMUNISMO :XX:


me da a mi que tu subconsciente te ha jugado una mala pasada hamijo, anda que no estáis perdidos :rolleye:


Todos los totalitarismos son franquicias de la misma clase de hijos de puta que inunda la especie humana, las marcas y nombres son lo de menos, pero lo que tengo claro es que TODOS ellos coinciden en el mismo fondo y en las mismas formas, la iglesia incluida ..... ::


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (22 Oct 2018)

jmdp dijo:


> No falla, siempre que alguien escribe esta frase que nunca dijo Churchill sabes que tanto el que la escribe como.sus palmeros son de extrema derecha.



Esto seguramente no lo entenderás: la "extrema derecha" no existe, sólo es una falsedad destinada a moldear la forma de pensar de los ignorantes y los memos. :rolleye:

Y es que siempre habrá manipuladores colocando etiquetas de "extrema derecha" e ingenuos, tontainas y papanatas que se traguen esas etiquetas y la manipulación que hay detrás.

La cosa llega al summum de la giliprogrez cuando esos manipuladores, super izquierdistas ellos, viven en mansiones de 600.000 euros , mientras el manipulado no tiene donde caerse muerto ::.... desde luego dejarse engañar por alguien que no predica con el ejemplo no es síntoma de mucha inteligencia y eso se ve mucho en éste siglo XXI :XX: 

Y ésto sí que lo dijo Churchill : "El socialismo es la filosofía del fracaso, el evangelio de la ignorancia y la prédica a la envidia; su única virtud inherente es la distribución igualitaria de la miseria. :::XX:


----------



## Miwiz (22 Oct 2018)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Joder que buena definición esa del COMUNISMO :XX:
> 
> 
> me da a mi que tu subconsciente te ha jugado una mala pasada hamijo, anda que no estáis perdidos :rolleye:
> ...



Me da que tienes que leer más. En el manifiesto comunista se dice que el capitalismo explotará a la clase obrera y que para ellos el proletariado debería coger el poder si no quería ser explotado y mantener sus derechos. Marx peleó por los derechos trabajadores durante muchos años, creó su ideología a partir de la defensa de los trabajadores y en contra del capitalismo que en esos tiempos era muy explotador. No había bienestar social y si la clase obrera no hacía nada nunca lo tendría. Supongo que de esto no sabes absolutamente nada, te han vendido una imagen vilipendiada del comunismo porque las derechas capitalistas utilizan el estalinismo para atacar a la ideología antagonista ya que no le interesaba dejar de explotar a la clase obrera para amansar riqueza. La iglesia siempre ha ido ligada a las derechas, en este país apoyó a Franco, ahora está próxima al PP y el mismo PP defiende todo lo relacionado a Franco. El fascismo es el que es, está ubicado a la derecha de las derechas. Creo que con el presente ya se demuestra si no conoces la historia como demuestras. Si el comunismo surgió por los excesos del capitalismo y se puso en contra de este, era por los derechos de los trabajadores, ni más ni menos. El fascismo tiene un tipo de capitalismo llamado capitalismo de estado, este tipo de capitalismo es mucho más extremo que el capitalismo en sí, requiere lo que la misma palabra que crea el fascismo (fasces) hacer, es que todo sea por el estado, la patria mediante adoctrinamiento y sobre todo disciplina. Eso no se consigue sin saltarte los derechos de tus trabajadores, muy contrario a la ideología que originó el marxismo y luego su manifiesto comunista. Hay que saber más de historia, igual que Hitler engañaba a su pueblo, los fascistas en España engañaron al suyo, muchos años de NODO y unas mentes muy adoctrinadas han querido cambiar la historia. España tiene mucha gente ignorante en este tema, por eso algunas derechas no quieren que se toque la memoria histórica.


----------



## cripton36 (22 Oct 2018)

mientras que no se enfoquen en que DERECHA E IZQUIERDA SON DOS ALAS DE EL PARLAMENTO BURGUES CAPITALISTA nunca se pondran de acuerdo.
ademas no es lo mismo IZQUIERDA, SOCIALISTA Y COMUNISTA QUE MARXISTA. mientras que los primeros solo son REFORMISTAS CAPITALISTAS Y SU LUCHA ES ENTRE CAPITALISTAS BURGUESES. LOS SEGUNDOS SON ABOLICIONISTAS. y no entran en ninguna de las tendencias politicas conocidas como de IZQUIERDAS Y DERECHAS.
les Saluda un marxista


----------



## Freedomfighter (22 Oct 2018)

Miwiz dijo:


> Me da que tienes que leer más. En el manifiesto comunista se dice que el capitalismo explotará a la clase obrera y que para ellos el proletariado debería coger el poder si no quería ser explotado y mantener sus derechos. Marx peleó por los derechos trabajadores durante muchos años, creó su ideología a partir de la defensa de los trabajadores y en contra del capitalismo que en esos tiempos era muy explotador. No había bienestar social y si la clase obrera no hacía nada nunca lo tendría. Supongo que de esto no sabes absolutamente nada, te han vendido una imagen vilipendiada del comunismo porque las derechas capitalistas utilizan el estalinismo para atacar a la ideología antagonista ya que no le interesaba dejar de explotar a la clase obrera para amansar riqueza. La iglesia siempre ha ido ligada a las derechas, en este país apoyó a Franco, ahora está próxima al PP y el mismo PP defiende todo lo relacionado a Franco. El fascismo es el que es, está ubicado a la derecha de las derechas. Creo que con el presente ya se demuestra si no conoces la historia como demuestras. Si el comunismo surgió por los excesos del capitalismo y se puso en contra de este, era por los derechos de los trabajadores, ni más ni menos. El fascismo tiene un tipo de capitalismo llamado capitalismo de estado, este tipo de capitalismo es mucho más extremo que el capitalismo en sí, requiere lo que la misma palabra que crea el fascismo (fasces) hacer, es que todo sea por el estado, la patria mediante adoctrinamiento y sobre todo disciplina. Eso no se consigue sin saltarte los derechos de tus trabajadores, muy contrario a la ideología que originó el marxismo y luego su manifiesto comunista. Hay que saber más de historia, igual que Hitler engañaba a su pueblo, los fascistas en España engañaron al suyo, muchos años de NODO y unas mentes muy adoctrinadas han querido cambiar la historia. España tiene mucha gente ignorante en este tema, por eso algunas derechas no quieren que se toque la memoria histórica.





A ver si usamos un poquito más los punto y aparte hamijo que son gratis.... :rolleye:


Demuestras ser uno de tantos típicos progres que se traga los dogmas adoctrinadores de sus líderes izquierdistas sin masticar ni nada, tienes incluso los santos cojones de señalar al resto de ideologías como adoctrinadoras y que angañan a la gente, pero claro la tuya no, todo el mundo sabe que las ideologías de izquierdas nunca engañan a nadie, lo de Venezuela, China, Korea del Norte, o Cuba solo ha sido un pequeño malentendido entre el pueblo y sus respectivos dictadores...... anda y vete a parla a dar lecciones de historia bolchevique que a mi no me la das...... :bla: :bla: :bla:


----------



## cripton36 (22 Oct 2018)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> A ver si usamos un poquito más los punto y aparte hamijo que son gratis.... :rolleye:
> 
> 
> Demuestras ser uno de tantos típicos progres que se traga los dogmas adoctrinadores de sus líderes izquierdistas sin masticar ni nada, tienes incluso los santos cojones de señalar al resto de ideologías como adoctrinadoras y que angañan a la gente, pero claro la tuya no, todo el mundo sabe que las ideologías de izquierdas nunca engañan a nadie, lo de Venezuela, China, Korea del Norte, o Cuba solo ha sido un pequeño malentendido entre el pueblo y sus respectivos dictadores...... anda y vete a parla a dar lecciones de historia bolchevique que a mi no me la das...... :bla: :bla: :bla:



no es lo mismo IZQUIERDA QUE MARXISMO.
existe la IZQUIERDA CAPITALISTA BURGUESA y esa es la que crea , esa porqueria que llaman SOCIALISMO UNOS Y COMUNISMO OTROS, que no es mas que CAPITALISMO MONOPOLISTA DE ESTADO ( socialism-leninista ) y es lo que habia en la URSS, HAY EN CUBA Y NORCOREA Y QUIEREN IMPLEMENTAR EN VENEZUELA.
y no es que NO SEA DE IZQUIERDA, es que es CAPITALISTA BURGUESA.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Freedomfighter (22 Oct 2018)

cripton36 dijo:


> no es lo mismo IZQUIERDA QUE MARXISMO.
> existe la IZQUIERDA CAPITALISTA BURGUESA y esa es la que crea , esa porqueria que llaman SOCIALISMO UNOS Y COMUNISMO OTROS, que no es mas que CAPITALISMO MONOPOLISTA DE ESTADO ( socialism-leninista ) y es lo que habia en la URSS, HAY EN CUBA Y NORCOREA Y QUIEREN IMPLEMENTAR EN VENEZUELA.
> y no es que NO SEA DE IZQUIERDA, es que es CAPITALISTA BURGUESA.
> 
> te Saluda un marxista



Menudo cacao tenéis en vuestras cabecitas, habéis perdido el norte hace tiempo ya, lo único que hay que hacer en la vida es ser "decente" y no dejar que los que no lo son te pisen, todo lo demás es basura de charlatanes.... :bla:


te saluda una persona


----------



## cripton36 (22 Oct 2018)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Menudo cacao tenéis en vuestras cabecitas, habéis perdido el norte hace tiempo ya, lo único que hay que hacer en la vida es ser "decente" y no dejar que los que no lo son te pisen, todo lo demás es basura de charlatanes.... :bla:
> 
> 
> te saluda una persona



no hay pedo. puedes seguir equivocado
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## JTinternational (23 Oct 2018)

Yo pensaba que algunos individuos decían estas barbaridades para provocar y ese tipo de cosas, pero veo que hay gente que lo dice en SERIO, se lo cree.

DE VERDAD EXISTE ESTA GENTE?

DEBEN SER CHAVALES ANALFABETOS, NO?


Tampoco creía que hubiese ultracatolicos que se creyesen sus tonterías, hablasen de Satán, o lo del imperio judeomasonica,,... Creía que como secta sólo querían 
captar y timar a pobres débiles mentales 

Pero al parecer también son de verdad.
Viven en este mundo y andan por la calle

NO ES TERRIBLE????


----------



## Mineroblanco (23 Oct 2018)

Suelen ser CM o miembros de partidos de extrema derecha. No se lo creen ni ellos. Es como si yo dijera que los comunistas son de derechas. Idioteces.


----------



## Cosmopolita (23 Oct 2018)

DonCrisis dijo:


> La URSS de 1937 no es la misma de 1959.
> 
> Estás obviando las anexiones de Polonia, Lituania, Estonia, Letonia, Hungría, Rumanía, o parte de Finlandia, que suman unos cuantos millones de personas.
> 
> Tampoco sé por qué haces el censo desde 1937 cuando Stalin ya tenía el control del partido desde la muerte de Lenin en 1924...



Polonia, Rumanía y Hungría, nunca formaron parte de URSS. Estonia y Letonia sí.


----------



## cripton36 (23 Oct 2018)

JTinternational dijo:


> Yo pensaba que algunos individuos decían estas barbaridades para provocar y ese tipo de cosas, pero veo que hay gente que lo dice en SERIO, se lo cree.
> 
> DE VERDAD EXISTE ESTA GENTE?
> 
> ...



pues ya hacia buen tiempo que sabia que existian individuo como tu.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Lefri (23 Oct 2018)

Que los fachas son de izquierdas.!!!!

A ver si nos enteramos


----------



## cripton36 (23 Oct 2018)

Lefri dijo:


> Que los fachas son de izquierdas.!!!!
> 
> A ver si nos enteramos



se podria enderesar este tema?
claro que si y para ello es necesario definir muy bien a los actores.
LA IZQUIERDA ES TAN CAPITALISTA COMO LA DERECHA.
en que se diferencian?
la derecha quiere y mantiene un CAPITALISMO LIBRE Y EN COMPETENCIA.
la izquierda quiere mantener ( no puede) un CAPITALISMO SIN LIBERTAD DE COMPETENCIA CON UN ENORME PROTAGONISMO DE EL ESTADO
pero, por que no puede y se le colapsa?
porque toma el poder y continua con EL CAPITAL en el Sistema economico.
por que lo hace?
porque demuestran que nunca han tenido intencion de ABOLIR EL SISTEMA CAPITALISTA. sus intenciones siempre han sido, tomar el poder de el estado, estatisar todo, eliminar la competencia campitalista y ser ellos, los unicos PROPIETARIOS. les reparten una migaja al pueblo, explotan su sentimientos de patriotism y nacionalismo y atacan a los capitalistas de el primer mundo.
les temen. saben que ellos les podrian aguar la fiesta.
les Saluda un marxista


----------



## Kalanders (23 Oct 2018)

Alguien que lo ve claro, bien por el op :Aplauso:

Añado: y el sozialismo es colectivista por definición, coactivo con la población y tiende a asumir los roels de la religión; porque en cierto modo es religión.


----------



## Freedomfighter (23 Oct 2018)

JTinternational dijo:


> Yo pensaba que algunos individuos decían estas barbaridades para provocar y ese tipo de cosas, pero veo que hay gente que lo dice en SERIO, se lo cree.
> 
> DE VERDAD EXISTE ESTA GENTE?
> 
> ...





entre esos "ultracatólicos" de los que hablas y los "ultraizmierdosos" no existen tantas diferencias como a ti te gustaría creer, de hecho sois casi la misma cosa, gente manipuladora que se aprovecha de la ignorancia y el temor de la gente humilde para vivir a su costa durante toda la vida, por eso precisamente se supone que ese tipo de sectas se odian tanto entre sí, porque se conocen en las formas y porque comparten sus objetivos de manipulación, y claro, cuando solo hay un rebaño no todo el mundo puede ser el pastor que los explote, y de ahí vienen esas duras rivalidades entre las diferentes facciones totalitarias, es una simple pelea por el control de las masas.... ienso:


----------



## Lego (23 Oct 2018)

Las diferentes corrientes de izquierda se masacran entre ellas con saña. Sobran ejemplos de esto. 

Y es normal que sea así. En su ADN llevan la prevalencia de los colectivo sobre lo individual. Que sólo puede haber un "proyecto de Estado", uno y solo uno, los disidentes han de ser erradicados. Obviamente, con una esencia política así, en la que no hay segundos, la única opción posible es la lucha.

Por eso creo que es absurdo negar que el NacionalSocialismo y el Fascismo sean corrientes de Izquierdas sólo porque se pioletaban a muerte entre ellos. 

Al contrario; más de desmentirlo lo que hacen esas guerras es confirmar su izquierdismo totalitario.

Además, si es que lo decían ellos mismos.













También se entiende que la izquierda quiera cargarle el muerto del NacionalSocialismo a otros. Y les cuela, la mayoría de la gente asocia fascismo con derecha. Es cuestión de inundar con el meme durante décadas, hasta que negarlo parezca una excentricidad. Pero para eso está la maldita hemeroteca.


----------



## Miwiz (23 Oct 2018)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> A ver si usamos un poquito más los punto y aparte hamijo que son gratis.... :rolleye:
> 
> 
> Demuestras ser uno de tantos típicos progres que se traga los dogmas adoctrinadores de sus líderes izquierdistas sin masticar ni nada, tienes incluso los santos cojones de señalar al resto de ideologías como adoctrinadoras y que angañan a la gente, pero claro la tuya no, todo el mundo sabe que las ideologías de izquierdas nunca engañan a nadie, lo de Venezuela, China, Korea del Norte, o Cuba solo ha sido un pequeño malentendido entre el pueblo y sus respectivos dictadores...... anda y vete a parla a dar lecciones de historia bolchevique que a mi no me la das...... :bla: :bla: :bla:



Solo se usa punto y aparte si terminas un párrafo para hacer un cambio claro de contenido.

No es necesario que utilices el sarcasmo ni el lenguaje despectivo, eso denota que estás falto de argumentos y necesitas recurrir a esos inventos. Tampoco es necesario que cambies mis palabras magnificando lo que yo haya dicho. Eso o que no tienes una buena capacidad de comprensión.

Parla con mayúscula, es nombre de municipio.

Visto tus convicciones y lo lejos que estás de conocer la historia y sus ideologías políticas, es tontería seguir hablando con alguien que se ha retatado a la mínima.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 23-oct-2018 at 09:18 ----------




Lefri dijo:


> Que los fachas son de izquierdas.!!!!
> 
> A ver si nos enteramos



Por supuesto y muy de acuerdo. Mussolini, Hitler, Franco, Vox, La Falange, España 2000, todos ellos de izquierdas.


----------



## Freedomfighter (23 Oct 2018)

Lego dijo:


> Las diferentes corrientes de izquierda se masacran entre ellas con saña. Sobran ejemplos de esto.
> 
> Y es normal que sea así. En su ADN llevan la prevalencia de los colectivo sobre lo individual. Que sólo puede haber un "proyecto de Estado", uno y solo uno, los disidentes han de ser erradicados. Obviamente, con una esencia política así, en la que no hay segundos, la única opción posible es la lucha.
> 
> ...





Genial contribución al tema del hilo, aunque todos sabemos que eso dará igual, los fanatizados adeptos a la causa izmierdista seguirían negando las evidencias aunque los mismísimos Mussolini y Hitler resucitasen y les cantasen la internacional al oído, ese es el nivel y más no podemos pedir... ::


----------



## Miwiz (23 Oct 2018)

Hay que leer más y sugiero echar mano de una de las fuentes de mayor información del mundo, la enciclopedia global. Pongo enlace relacionado al tema:

Anexo:Ideologías políticas - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

No veréis encasilladas las ideologías nacionalistas con las socialistas pues tienes claras diferencias.

No sé si alguno va a escribir a la wikipedia y ponerla en duda o se va a atrever a editarla, muy rápidamente van a dejarlo otra vez en su forma correcta.

---------- Post added 23-oct-2018 at 09:30 ----------

Al igual que la izquierda tiene diferentes variantes, la derecha también, muchos creerán que deben ser muy parecidos y que las partes extremas son lo mismo que las normales pero radicalizadas. Para nada es así.

Buscar en internet la diferencia entre derecha y extrema derecha, igual os lleváis una sorpresa.


----------



## ZHU DE (23 Oct 2018)

Lego dijo:


> Las diferentes corrientes de izquierda se masacran entre ellas con saña. Sobran ejemplos de esto.
> 
> Y es normal que sea así. En su ADN llevan la prevalencia de los colectivo sobre lo individual. Que sólo puede haber un "proyecto de Estado", uno y solo uno, los disidentes han de ser erradicados. Obviamente, con una esencia política así, en la que no hay segundos, la única opción posible es la lucha.
> 
> ...



Ponga la fecha a la supuesta frase de Don Benito, seguro que no era cuando lo nombraron primer ministro.

En cuanto a la del pintor vienes, esa frase no es suya, sino de Gregor Strasser asesinado por Hitler en la Noche de los Cuchillos Largos. Ya solo engañais a los nuevos.


----------



## Lego (23 Oct 2018)

Derecha e Izquierda. Miwiz, son términos blandos, con significados que cambian en el tiempo y el espacio. Hay ejemplos históricos de significados tan distantes entre sí que hoy en día cada uno tiene una idea idea de su significado diferetne, que además cambia con el tiempo.

Así que, antes de debarit si el Fascismo y el NacionalSocialismo son Derecha o Izquierda, necesitaríamos estar de acuerdo en lo que es Izquierda y Derecha.

---------- Post added 23-oct-2018 at 09:49 ----------




> Ponga la fecha a la supuesta frase de Don Benito, seguro que no era cuando lo nombraron primer ministro.
> 
> En cuanto a la del pintor vienes, esa frase no es suya, sino de Gregor Strasser asesinado por Hitler en la Noche de los Cuchillos Largos. Ya solo engañais a los nuevos.



Sí, son de sus inicios. 

Fascismo y NacionalSocialismo son HIJOS del socialismo. Hijos bastardos y criminales. Su evolución más extrema, la más autoritaria y aplastante, junto con el comunismo.


----------



## ZHU DE (23 Oct 2018)

Lego dijo:


> ---------- Post added 23-oct-2018 at 09:49 ----------
> 
> [/COLOR]
> 
> ...



Si, queda claro que esa historia usted la conoce por wikipedia. El fascismo siempre tuvo una rama "socializante" que no socialista, no distinguir ambos conceptos indica falta de cultura. Los socialistas, los reales, no los socialdemócratas postulan la lucha de clases, los socializantes, incluidos los socialdemócratas, la convivencia de las clases, es decir,que los asalariados se dejen explotar sin rebelarse ni poner al Sistema en cuestios. Los socializantes de los fascismos siempre han terminado o muertos o en sus sindicatos verticales.


----------



## Miwiz (23 Oct 2018)

Lego dijo:


> Derecha e Izquierda. Miwiz, son términos blandos, con significados que cambian en el tiempo y el espacio. Hay ejemplos históricos de significados tan distantes entre sí que hoy en día cada uno tiene una idea idea de su significado diferetne, que además cambia con el tiempo.
> 
> Así que, antes de debarit si el Fascismo y el NacionalSocialismo son Derecha o Izquierda, necesitaríamos estar de acuerdo en lo que es Izquierda y Derecha.
> 
> ...



En lo primero de acuerdo. Muchas personas no entienden que no es lo mismo derecha que extrema derecha o izquierda que extrema izquierda, puedes ser de derechas y ser contrario a la extrema derecha, lo mismo con la parte izquierda. Además, dentro de cada ideología también hay diferentes corrientes que mantienen sus diferencias y en las que puedes estar con unas y con otras no. De hecho, y se puede ver también en la misma wikipedia, la derecha es capitalista y la extrema derecha anticapitalista pero no significa que no tengan su propio capitalismo, diferente al de la derecha, llamado capitalismo de estado. Una forma diferente de capitalismo.

Aquí se viene diciendo que hay izquierdas que son capitalistas, ciertamente sí, sobre todo en la actualidad. La política va cambiando con el tiempo y estamos en un sistema capitalizado, no se puede salir de él, sí se puede moderar o extremar el capitalismo. La izquierda tira más a un capitalismo más moderado, en el sentido de que no se dirija ese capital a las élites y a pocas manos, buscan que se extienda a más manos porque cuantas más manos tengan capital, mayor bienestar social hay y podrán utilizar ese capital para que haya más mercado, lo que beneficia a las élites también. La derecha centra el capitalismo en las élites, el groso del capital va a pocas manos porque creen que dan de comer al resto. Son dos formas distintas de utilizar el capitalismo.

Lo segundo que comentas, el fascimo y el nacionalsocialismo son ideologías nacionalistas. He puesto un enlace a la enciclopedia por excelencia que explica estas ideologías. También se puede ver la diferencia entre los diferentes socialismos y los nacionalismos.

Gracias Lego por debatir con madurez, no hace falta matarse por no pensar igual, de hecho es imposible que las personas piensen todas igual.

Saludos.


----------



## Freedomfighter (23 Oct 2018)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Ponga la fecha a la supuesta frase de Don Benito, seguro que no era cuando lo nombraron primer ministro.
> 
> En cuanto a la del pintor vienes, esa frase no es suya, sino de Gregor Strasser asesinado por Hitler en la Noche de los Cuchillos Largos. Ya solo engañais a los nuevos.





¿quién engaña nosotros o tú, viejo comunista carca? ienso:


"Somos enemigos del sistema económico capitalista actual"


Lenin, Stalin, Guevara, Castro, Chávez, Carrillo, Lara… Al leer un titular así vienen a la mente numerosos nombres de posibles autores. Lo normal es que esos sean de líderes comunistas. Sin embargo, no necesariamente tiene que ser así. Existen otras corrientes, otros partidos también estatistas, socialistas y enemigos del individuo, desde los que se efectúan afirmaciones como éstas:

Nosotros somos socialistas, somos enemigos del sistema económico capitalista actual por la explotación del económicamente débil, con sus salarios desiguales, con su evaluación indecente de un ser humano en función de la riqueza y la propiedad, en vez de la responsabilidad y la actuación de la persona, y estamos decididos a destruir este sistema capitalista en todos sus aspectos.

Quien pronunció esas palabras no fue ninguno de los mencionados anteriormente, ni siquiera un miembro del Partido Comunista. Lo hizo Adolf Hitler durante un discurso del Primero de mayo de 1927. Lógicamente, Hitler era socialista. Lógica y profundamente. No en vano era el líder del nacionalsocialismo. Sí, nacional. También, socialismo.

Uno de los mayores logros de la propaganda comunista, socialista, progre, de izquierdas… fue, es y será etiquetar a Hitler y al nazismo como enemigos del socialismo cuando el hombre es el paradigma de líder totalitario y el sistema, el más nocivo para el individuo junto al comunismo. Es justo ahí, en el papel del individuo o, en el caso en cuestión, en la ausencia total de éste, donde se ve el grado de estatismo y de totalitarismo de un sistema político.



El Socialismo Nazi - YouTube


----------



## Freedomfighter (23 Oct 2018)

agripino dijo:


> Desde luego también reducir todo el espectro izquierdista por su doctrina económica, teniendo en cuenta de dónde surge el concepto de izquierdismo, que es en oposición al conservadurismo monárquico, con burgueses liberales y socialistas utópicos sentados en las mismas bancas, y siendo por lo general el fascismo bastante conservador, pues resulta incongruente.
> 
> La falange supongo que en ese caso hubiera formado parte del frente popular en vez de compartir trinchera con la CEDA.



¿el fascismo conservador? esa será tu percepción hamijo, para mi es bastante revolucionario, tanto o más que el comunismo..... :bla:


----------



## cripton36 (23 Oct 2018)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> ¿el fascismo conservador? esa será tu percepción hamijo, para mi es bastante revolucionario, tanto o más que el comunismo..... :bla:



a poco conoces EL COMUNISMO. describemelo por favor
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## JTinternational (23 Oct 2018)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> ¿quién engaña nosotros o tú, viejo comunista carca? ienso:
> 
> 
> "Somos enemigos del sistema económico capitalista actual"
> ...



Tanta incultura y tan poca comprensión lectora es alucinante

---------- Post added 23-oct-2018 at 18:46 ----------




Freedomfighter dijo:


> ¿el fascismo conservador? esa será tu percepción hamijo, para mi es bastante revolucionario, tanto o más que el comunismo..... :bla:



No entiende el significado de las palabras.

Los eufemismos de algunos políticos son tan torpes, parece imposible que alguien se los trague pero luego ves que hay personas que no comprenden, que no entienden...


----------



## Miwiz (23 Oct 2018)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> ¿quién engaña nosotros o tú, viejo comunista carca? ienso:
> 
> 
> "Somos enemigos del sistema económico capitalista actual"
> ...



Ahora ve a la wiki y mira la diferencia entre nacionalismo, socialismo y nacionalsocialismo. Decir que Hitler es nacionalista y también socialista es chocante del todo. Estamos muy perdidos señores, hay que leer más.


----------



## Von Rudel (23 Oct 2018)

Todo rojo es un nazi en potencia. Y ellos lo saben. 

Por eso admiran en secreto a Hitler.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (23 Oct 2018)

> Todo rojo es un nazi en potencia. Y ellos lo saben.
> 
> Por eso admiran en secreto a Hitler.



Decir sensateces. Deja el aguardiente, neo nazi.


----------



## Mineroblanco (23 Oct 2018)

Ahora resulta que los fascistas son rojos, según algunos.


----------



## Lego (23 Oct 2018)

Son el resultado de aparear socialismo y nacionalismo étnico-cultural.

Si eso es rojo o no, pues a saber lo que entiendes tú por rojo, pero desde luego no son derechas.


----------



## cripton36 (23 Oct 2018)

Mineroblanco dijo:


> Ahora resulta que los fascistas son rojos, según algunos.



yo no he dicho eso. yo digo y mantengo que FASCISMO Y SOCIALISMO-LENINISTA son politicas violentas y totalitarias de el SISTEMA CAPITALISTA DE PRODUCCION.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Lego (23 Oct 2018)

Marx era un gran tipo, un currante hijo de currantes .

Sobre todo muy humano, que se lo pregunten a sus hijos.

Y todos los pueblos que se han guiado por sus manifiestos hasn sido felices y prósperos, más felices y prósperos cuanto más se ciñeron a sus postulados.

Alguien a quien admirar, sin duda alguna, hasta el punto de llevarlo como bandera y saludo.


----------



## Lefri (23 Oct 2018)

Efectivamente como muy bien se expone en el título de este hilo, el fascismo es de izquierdas y por supuesto SOCIALISTA.

Recordemos algo de historia: 


La izquierda comenzó su andadura sembrando muerte, terror, miseria y opresión y no ha cambiado mucho desde entonces.

El Binomio izquierda-derecha nace en la Francia pre revolucionaria donde Girondinos y Jacobinos ocupaban cada uno un extremo de la asamblea:

Girondinos (término acuñado al ser provenientes de Gironda, una región de Francia) un sector moderado formado por los empresarios y grandes comerciantes que formaban la clase burguesa y defendían llegar a un acuerdo con la nobleza y monarquía limitando el poder Real y negando el derecho a voto de las clases humildes ya que ellos no pagaban impuestos. 

Mientras que los Jacobinos, nombre que provenía de sus reuniones organizadas en el convento de la orden de los Jacobinos, un sector político de izquierda, duros y muy extremistas contaban con el apoyo de profesionales y comerciantes modestos; estos buscaban acabar con la monarquía e implantar una republica con derecho a voto por todos sus ciudadanos. 

El primer sector se colocaba para deliberar, a la derecha en la Asamblea, el segundo, a la izquierda, y de allí proviene la posterior división entre partidos de derecha y de izquierda, según sean conservadores en su accionar político o propongan medidas tendientes a cambios profundos y violentos. 

Personajes destacados del sector Jacobino lo fueron Maximilien Robespierre, Saint-Just, Jean Paul Marat y Danton que impusieron un estado de terror en el que acabaron con la vida de más de 500.000 (quinientos mil) seres humanos, y causaron torturas, abusos de poder, inseguridad ciudadana en continuos desordenes, sembrando la desgracia de otros tantos ciudadanos que tuvieron la suerte de no conocer a Madame Gillotin.

Como acabamos de ver, desde su origen la Izquierda siempre hace lo mismo, explota la indignación popular para asentarse en el poder, y una vez en el poder explota al pueblo enriqueciéndose en el proceso y en ese mismo proceso arruina la vida y economía del país donde extiende sus tentaculos.

Y una vez que sabemos el origen de derecha e izquierda, pasemos a exponer, LO QUE TODOS DEBERÍAN SABER SOBRE EL SOCIALISMO. 

Resulta gracioso comprobar en qué modo, el socialista básico (perdón por la redundancia) ha caminado a lo largo del último siglo con un único y contundente argumento a modo de última bala; me refiero al tan manido FASCISTA. 

El fascismo es sencillamente socialismo antimarxista.

El propio Benito Mussolini fue un apasionado socialista durante toda su vida, militante del partido socialista italiano (PSI), uno de los principales dirigentes de ala más revolucionaria Del PSI, y director de Avanti, el diario oficial del partido socialista italiano. 

Dejó dicho partido a consecuencia de su postura de defensa de la participación de Italia en la guerra, incluso se enroló como voluntario en septiembre del año 1915. En marzo del año 1919 fundó los fascios de combate italianos (un movimiento socialista de carácter antiliberal, anticapitalista, antimarxista) el fascismo es en definitiva socialismo pura sangre.

Benito Mussolini habló en innumerables ocasiones del carácter socialista de su movimiento, llegando a declarar en su libro: Fascismo Revolucionario. 

Y cito textualmente: La República social Italiana es la concreción definitiva y orgánica de los postulados socialistas y nacionalistas. 

En otro párrafo define el socialismo, y vuelvo a citar textualmente: El socialismo es la complementación orgánica de las ideas de sociedad y propiedad. 

En consecuencia el fascismo es la antítesis del marxismo, mero capitalismo de estado pero de naturaleza más brutal que el capitalismo de carácter liberal.

*Si tomamos como metáfora un árbol, el tronco vendría a ser la base socialista común, y cada una de sus distintas ramas, las distintas interpretaciones de tal idea, pero dejando claro el mismo ideario común a todas ellas, enfrentadas entre sí sencillamente por sus distintas posturas. *

Algunas de las diversas ramas de ese árbol son: Nacionalsocialismo (que diverge del fascismo en sus posturas racialistas), Fascismo (además de socialista y nacionalista tiene un fuerte contenido identitario, pero no racialista), Nacionalsindicalismo, (movimiento de carácter sindicalista revolucionario; se nutre de dos fuentes, el socialismo sindicalista, el sindicalismo de autogestión), tras su unificación y conversión en el movimiento conocido como Falange Española y de las Jons , se añade al ideario la visión humanista de José Antonio Primo De Rivera, su defensa del ser humano antes que las ideas, una visión más descentralizada del estado, el respeto por la propiedad privada y a pesar de su aconfesionalidad un respeto por el peso del cristianismo al modo católico en la historia del país.

Vayamos ahora a otra de sus vertientes, la más sangrienta, la más totalitaria; el *Marxismo. *la única diferencia entre el Marxismo y los movimientos anteriormente citados, es la naturaleza internacionalista de dicho movimiento, naturaleza que choca frontalmente con las posturas identitarias, racialistas y nacionalistas de algunos de los anteriores, añadiendo su vulgar conversión en mero capitalismo de estado, de un estado en el que el pueblo llano es oprimido, adoctrinado y condenado a la miseria y al silencio, so pena de muerte, encarcelamiento o torturas diversas, como campos de exterminio, o trabajos forzados. 

Vayamos directamente al peor de todos ellos; EL COMUNISMO.

El comunismo es sencillamente el último escalón de la visión socialista del marxismo, o si lo prefieren, el delirium tremens de la borrachera socialista. Después podríamos añadir distintos modelos: anarquismo, anarco sindicalismo, anarco fascismo, etc.

Pero todos ellos tienen un fuerte contenido racista en sus postulados. Recordemos que el racismo no solo atañe a las diferencias raciales, también atañe a las diferencias ideológicas o de credo.

*LA GRAN MENTIRA*.

Socialismo y libertad o democracia son incompatibles; por la propia naturaleza del socialismo, su ADN, oscila entre el autoritarismo o el totalitarismo, no existe término medio. 

Pero algo común a todos los movimientos anteriormente citados es su gran capacidad de manipulación, demagogia populista, agitación etc.

En definitiva, el socialismo explota la indignación y preocupaciones del pueblo para llegar al poder, una vez instalado en el poder, el socialismo explota al pueblo. 

Podría decirse que el socialismo se instala en un país rico y deja a su paso un país pobre, enriqueciéndose a sí mismo en el proceso.

*SOCIALDEMOCRACIA, NEO MARXISMO E IDIOTEZ.*

Llegamos por fin a la socialdemocracia, que es ni más ni menos que marxismo descafeinado o neo marxismo. 

Un social demócrata es sencillamente un Marxista venido a menos, bastante más estúpido que sus antepasados y con una ignorancia supina sobre sus verdaderos orígenes; eso sí, siguen siendo igual de sectarios que sus antecesores.

El nexo común a los movimientos socialistas de carácter marxista o neo marxista es el de adaptar la sociedad a sus ideas, en lugar de adaptar sus ideas a la sociedad; la consecuencia de tal actitud es la que venimos padeciendo cada vez que la izquierda toma el poder: Manipulación de los poderes del estado, miseria, paro, inseguridad social y jurídica, corrupción, y largo etc.

En conclusión, ponen el mundo patas arriba intentando imponer unas ideas, oxidadas, sangrientas, totalitarias o autoritarias. 

Por supuesto para mantener sus idearios necesitan de una masa carente de todo tipo de valores y cultura, sustituyendo ambas por un remedo de teorías basadas en sus delirios. Algo parecido a lo que fue conocido por el año cero de Saloth Sar, más conocido como Pol Pot, en Camboya.

La suma de seres Humanos asesinados por las distintas manifestaciones socialistas supera los 160 MILLONES.

No existe ningún motivo para sentirse orgulloso de ser socialista y/o comunista.

Y por supuesto un FACHA, es alguien de izquierdas, ya sea socialista, comunista, marxista o cualquiera de sus variantes.

Lo dice la historia. 

La gran mentira en España, es el invento de la izmierda de que los fachas son de derechas.

Así que ya sabéis quiénes son los “fachas”.


----------



## cripton36 (23 Oct 2018)

Lego dijo:


> Marx era un gran tipo, un currante hijo de currantes .
> 
> Sobre todo muy humano, que se lo pregunten a sus hijos.
> 
> ...



cuales pueblos se han guiado por la filosofia marxista?
no seras que estas equivocado?
te Saluda un marxista

---------- Post added 23-oct-2018 at 22:17 ----------




Lefri dijo:


> Efectivamente como muy bien se expone en el título de este hilo, el fascismo es de izquierdas y por supuesto SOCIALISTA.
> 
> Recordemos algo de historia:
> 
> ...



empesaste muy bien, pero tropesaste con muchas piedras desde la mitad de el camino.
SOCIALISMO SEGUN MARX; es un PROCESO DE SOCIALIZACION que comienza con la introduccion de las maquinas en el trabajo manual de el siervo, convirtiendolo en PROLETARIO.
si te fijas muy bien, SOCIALISMO es el efecto SOCIAL QUE PRODUCE LA INDUSTRIALIZACION. si temenos en cuenta que la INDUSTRIALIZACION ES TAREA HISTORICA DE LOS CAPITALISTAS BURGUESES. SOCIALISMO Y CAPITALISMO ES EXACTAMENTE LO MISMO.
NOTA; si no organizamos las ideas, nunca daremos con la verdad y no avanzaremos
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Freedomfighter (23 Oct 2018)

Los rojillos abducidos están que echan chispas con éste hilo, es algo que ni siquiera se esperaban y han entrado en cortocircuito, pero tranquilos, que dirán cualquier chorrada en su desesperación por salir airosos del barro donde han caído de mano de la argumentación y las evidencias que les hemos mostrado, ellos, sin embargo se limitan a post de un par de líneas afirmando que los demás no entendemos ...... yo es que los leo y me parto.... :XX: :XX: :XX:


----------



## Lego (23 Oct 2018)

cripton36 dijo:


> cuales pueblos se han guiado por la filosofia marxista?
> no seras que estas equivocado?
> te Saluda un marxista





Marx & Engels (1848): Manifiesto del Partido Comunista

adivina


----------



## cripton36 (23 Oct 2018)

Lego dijo:


> Marx & Engels (1848): Manifiesto del Partido Comunista
> 
> adivina



CUALES PUEBLOS, SEGUN TU, SE HAN GUIADO POR LA FILOSOFIA MARXISTA?

EL MANIFIESTO COMUNISTA ES PARA PRINCIPIANTES Y ES SOLAMENTE ESO. UN MANIFIESTO DE EL PARTIDO OBRERO ALEMAN Y NO DE MARX.

no te compliques la vida. responde esa pregunta sencilla. CUANTOS PUEBLOS SE GUIARON POR LA FILOSOFIA MARXISTA, SEGUN TU?
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Freedomfighter (23 Oct 2018)

cripton36 dijo:


> CUALES PUEBLOS, SEGUN TU, SE HAN GUIADO POR LA FILOSOFIA MARXISTA?
> 
> EL MANIFIESTO COMUNISTA ES PARA PRINCIPIANTES Y ES SOLAMENTE ESO. UN MANIFIESTO DE EL PARTIDO OBRERO ALEMAN Y NO DE MARX.
> 
> ...



Amigo Cripton, te estás haciendo un poquito cansino con esa aptitud de misterio que tomas acerca del marxismo, hablas de forma que pareciese que eres tú el único ser en la tierra que entiende lo que es el verdadero marxismo y que todos los demás han sido malos aficionados que han errado en su interpretación y ejecución del mismo.

Eso que haces aporta poco o nada al debate que sostiene el hilo, en todo caso lo que podrías hacer es dejar de hacerte el misterioso y contarnos a todos que coño entiendes tú por el verdadero marxismo, esa cosa maravillosa que nadie ha tenido cojones a instaurar hasta ahora pero que queda pendiente de hacerlo de mano de mentes brillantes como la tuya..... ienso:


----------



## Lefri (24 Oct 2018)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Los rojillos abducidos están que echan chispas con éste hilo, es algo que ni siquiera se esperaban y han entrado en cortocircuito, pero tranquilos, que dirán cualquier chorrada en su desesperación por salir airosos del barro donde han caído de mano de la argumentación y las evidencias que les hemos mostrado, ellos, sin embargo se limitan a post de un par de líneas afirmando que los demás no entendemos ...... yo es que los leo y me parto.... :XX: :XX: :XX:



Este tipo de hilos provocan en los progres estos episodios 







¿Tendrá cura?


----------



## cripton36 (24 Oct 2018)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Amigo Cripton, te estás haciendo un poquito cansino con esa aptitud de misterio que tomas acerca del marxismo, hablas de forma que pareciese que eres tú el único ser en la tierra que entiende lo que es el verdadero marxismo y que todos los demás han sido malos aficionados que han errado en su interpretación y ejecución del mismo.
> 
> Eso que haces aporta poco o nada al debate que sostiene el hilo, en todo caso lo que podrías hacer es dejar de hacerte el misterioso y contarnos a todos que coño entiendes tú por el verdadero marxismo, esa cosa maravillosa que nadie ha tenido cojones a instaurar hasta ahora pero que queda pendiente de hacerlo de mano de mentes brillantes como la tuya..... ienso:



primero que todo, no fue la pregunta para ti, pero parece que tampoco sabes responder.
Segundo; si fuera cierto que soy el unico que interpreta correctamente la filosofia marxista. CUAL FUERA EL PEDO?
contarles a todos? no sabia que hablabas por TODOS NI QUE HUBIERA SINDICATO EN ESTE FORO.
de todos modos estoy Seguro que lo explicaria y muy pocos ( quizas ninguno) lo captaria o lo entenderia.
LA FILOSOFIA MARXISTA MATERIALISTA SE BASA EN LA DIALECTICA. la que marx utilize para crear su obra maestra EL CAPITAL EN CUATRO TOMOS 
la comenzo con la PRIMERA LEY DIALECTICA ( luchas de contrarios) que para el caso fueron los pares VALOR DE CAMBIO & VALOR DE USO aplicado al Sistema de produccion capitalista.
para crear el comunismo desde el punto de vista marxista, se necesita REVERTIR EL PROCESO DIALECTICO con lo que aboliriamos el capitalista.
espero que te sirva de algo.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Freedomfighter (24 Oct 2018)

cripton36 dijo:


> primero que todo, no fue la pregunta para ti, pero parece que tampoco sabes responder.
> Segundo; si fuera cierto que soy el unico que interpreta correctamente la filosofia marxista. CUAL FUERA EL PEDO?
> contarles a todos? no sabia que hablabas por TODOS NI QUE HUBIERA SINDICATO EN ESTE FORO.
> *de todos modos estoy Seguro que lo explicaria y muy pocos ( quizas ninguno) lo captaria o lo entenderia.*
> ...





En eso que te señalo estamos completamente de acuerdo, pero seguro que por distintos motivos, es lógico que nadie te entienda porque primero; te explicas como el puto culo y segundo; tienes una liada mental importante con respecto a lo que tu crees que piensas del marxismo y que sí se te entiende cuando lo intentas explicar.


"revertir el proceso dialéctico" dice el iluminado, ¿eso cómo lo haces? ¿hablando del revés? :XX: :XX: :XX:


----------



## Miwiz (24 Oct 2018)

Y vuelta a las técnicas desacreditadoras por parte de algunas personas, vuelvo a recordar que en psicología se dice que quienes utilizan esto con asiduidad son los que no tienen más recursos ante la falta de argumentario. Me apena ver que no se recurra al debate y se tenga que presenciar estas formas.

Cada uno es libre de pensar lo que quiera, otra cosa es lo que dicte la realidad. Para creer que se sabe de política lo primero sería informarse, luego analizar y corroborar, comparar, comprobar y seguir informándose. Hoy en día vemos mucho trolleo, no es nuevo, ya lo había hace tiempo. Algunos aquí se limitan a poner algún meme, algun enlace de alguna página desconocida o perdida y ya se cree poseedor de la verdad. Es difícil creer a alguien así cuando se tiene la wikipedia a mano, por ejemplo, pero no se recurre a ella. Es como tener un diccionario a mano y emplear el marca o el as para debatir cómo se dice una palabra. La incoherencia magnificada a la máxima expresión.

Para entender el fascismo y/o nazismo, el comunismo y el socialismo, hay que estudiar bastante los temas en profundidad y analizarlos encajándolos en la época donde nacieron. 

Antes, la sociedad vivía en totalitarismos, la mayoría monárquicos. Me remonto a antes del nacimiento de las ideologías que he mencionado, justo antes. Estos totalitarismos hacían creer a la plebe que la sangre azul estaba ahí por gracia divina, la iglesia tenía un papel importante en esta propaganda y conseguía así ser un aliado fuerte y con poder en estos estados. Algunos países vivieron situaciones de excesos de la aristocracia, la mentalidad era de una aristocracia junto a una burguesía que estaba muy por encima del pueblo y el pueblo estaba muy lejos de vivir como estas élites. En muchos lugares el pueblo pasaba una dura pobreza llevando así a mucha hambre y desesperación, lo que dieron lugar a las revoluciones. Estos acontecimientos y más también dieron lugar al nacimiento de las ideologías antes mencionadas. Ante el totalitarismo que vivía el pueblo y la obligación de estar así, no dejaban más margen que a la sublevación en muchos casos. Luego se vieron revoluciones de otro tipo, como la revolución industrial pero esta es muy diferente a por ejemplo la revolución francesa.

En definitiva, no se puede pensar en socialismo o comunismo, nazismo o fascismo encajándolos de alguna manera a la época actual. Han ido cambiando los tiempos e incluso algunas de esas ideologías, por ello el poner en alguna de ellas el prefijo 'neo' por delante, adaptándolas a los tiempos contemporáneos.

¿El fascimo o nazismo de izquierdas? Son ideologías nacionalistas, los nazis de ser socialistas de verdad se hubiesen llamados sozis. 

En google o wikipedia describen el nazismo así: "Doctrina política nacionalista, racista y totalitaria que fue impulsada en Alemania por Adolf Hitler (político alemán, 1889-1945) después de la Primera Guerra Mundial, y que defendía el poder absoluto del Estado y la superioridad y la supremacía del pueblo germano frente a los demás pueblos de Europa." Voy a sumar algo de lo que he dicho antes que también sale: "La vigésimo segunda edición del Diccionario de la lengua española define nazismo como el «movimiento político y social del Tercer Reich alemán, de carácter pangermanista, fascista y antisemita».​ Etimológicamente, el término nazi proviene de dos sílabas del nombre oficial del partido: Nationalsozialistische Deutsche Arbeiter Partei. Los miembros del partido se identificaban a sí mismos generalmente como nationalsozialisten (nacionalsocialistas) y solo raramente como nazis. El origen y uso de nazi es similar al de sozi, palabra del lenguaje diario para designar a los miembros del Partido Socialdemócrata de Alemania (Sozialdemokratische Partei Deutschlands).​ En 1933, cuando Hitler asumió poder en el gobierno alemán, el uso del término disminuyó en Alemania, aunque en Austria sus oponentes lo continuaron usando con una connotación despectiva.​ A partir de eso, el término ha adquirido una connotación crecientemente peyorativa." Como he dicho antes, si los nazis fuesen socialistas se llamarían sozis pero no lo son.

Y para el fascismo: "Movimiento político y social de carácter totalitario y nacionalista fundado en Italia por Benito Mussolini después de la primera guerra mundial. Y doctrina de carácter totalitario y nacionalista de este movimiento y otros similares en otros países."

El nazismo nace del fascismo creado por Mussolini, coge la ideaología ultranacionalista de éste para crear con matices la suya propia, al igual que Franco que también usó este ultranacionalismo para llevarlo al nacionalcatolicismo ya que era un fanático de la religión cristiana.

No hay más que leer, tenéis la información ahí y creo que algunos prefieren ver memes a leer la wikipedia.

Y ahora vamos a ver qué se dice del socialismo: "El socialismo es un sistema social y económico caracterizado por el control por parte de la sociedad, organizada con todos sus integrantes, tanto de los medios de producción como de las diferentes fuerzas de trabajo aplicadas en los mismos.​ La RAE define así el término socialismo: «Sistema de organización social y económica basado en la propiedad y administración colectiva o estatal de los medios de producción y distribución de los bienes». El socialismo implica, por tanto, una planificación y una organización colectiva consciente de la vida social y económica." 

Si utilizamos el cerebrito, que para algo está, leemos y vemos que nada tiene que ver el socialismo con los otros mencionados. Que nos marea ver la palabra socialismo dentro de la otra palabra nacionalsocialismo, pues no significa lo mismo. Que nos marea que estos demagogos y populistas clamasen a la clase obrera, ¿cómo si no iban a conseguir el poder y que les siguiese la mayoría? En la actualidad hay partidos de extrema derecha que claman al pueblo y la clase trabajadora, por supuesto, cualquier partido de extrema derecha, La Falange en España por ejemplo, Agrupación Nacional de Le Pen en Francia, Libertas creado para las elecciones del Parlamento Europeo, etc. Las extremas derechas apelan a la nación y a las banderas para convencer al pueblo, da muchos votos el racismo y la xenofobia. Está en auge la crítica a la inmigración en Europa y se los partidos de extrema derecha están adquiriendo muchos votos, aquí en España el partido con ideas nacionalsocialistas llamado Vox.

Lo dicho, a leer. Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre o Google son tus amigos y te van a informar si no tienes miedo a la verdad.

Saludos y a los que no contienen el odio pues a desacreditar con insultos, con memes o informaciones desinformadoras, no queda otro recurso ¿verdad?


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (24 Oct 2018)

Sánchez abre la puerta a la censura a los medios en períodos electorales como avanzó OKDIARIO

los democratas, tolerantes y plurales...

censura totalitaria !

la dictadura globalista y progresista se ha quitado la careta !


----------



## Lego (24 Oct 2018)

CUALES PUEBLOS, SEGUN TU, SE HAN GUIADO POR LA FILOSOFIA MARXISTA?


> EL MANIFIESTO COMUNISTA ES PARA PRINCIPIANTES Y ES SOLAMENTE ESO. UN MANIFIESTO DE EL PARTIDO OBRERO ALEMAN Y NO DE MARX.
> 
> no te compliques la vida. responde esa pregunta sencilla. CUANTOS PUEBLOS SE GUIARON POR LA FILOSOFIA MARXISTA, SEGUN TU?
> te Saluda un marxista



Esto tiene gracia. El Manifisto comunista no es de Marx, aunque Marx lo firme. Es de un partido alemán.

Y, efectivamente, no me complico la vida: El Manifiesto COMUNISTA es de Marx y es a los países COMUNISTAS a los que me refiero con sus etapas de felicidad y prosperidad para todos.

---------- Post added 24-oct-2018 at 12:24 ----------




> Y ahora vamos a ver qué se dice del socialismo: "El socialismo es un sistema social y económico caracterizado por *el control por parte de la sociedad*, *organizada con todos sus integrantes*, tanto de los medios de producción como de las diferentes fuerzas de trabajo aplicadas en los mismos.​ La RAE define así el término socialismo: «Sistema de organización social y económica basado en la propiedad y administración colectiva o estatal de los medios de producción y distribución de los bienes». El socialismo implica, por tanto, *una planificación y una organización colectiva* consciente de la vida social y económica."



Ajá, ahí está la madre del cordero.

Si la organización es COLECTIVA, que estámuy bien, querrá decir que interviene todo el mundo, yla única manera de hacer eso en realidad es que cada uno tenga libertad.

Sin embargo lo que propone esl Soicalismo es que esa organización "Colectiva" la dirija UN PARTIDO, que es el que IMPONE a todos su criterio. COsa que, desde mi lego punto de vista, significa precisamente lo contrario de lo que predica. Ya no se organiza la sociedad a si misma, la organizan los ilminados qe dicen saber lo que todo el mundo desea ylo que a todo el mundo beneficia. 

Para mi el socialismo y sus derivados (comunismo, fascismo, nazismo) no son más que estrategias para tomar el poder totalitario, basadas en el mito del "buen indígena", en el victimismo y en la ambición de los mediocres de escalar socialmente hackeando la meritocracia. Y funciona, claro, sobre todo cuando influye más lo cuantitativo que lo cualitativo.


----------



## Miwiz (24 Oct 2018)

agripino dijo:


> En todo caso contrarrevolucionario en tanto que rechaza el liberalismo como el socialismo original que fueron las doctrinas que se opusieron frontalmente contra el absolutismo monárquico. No olvidemos que el fascismo surge como reacción al mundo posterior a la I Guerra Mundial, aunque no pueda rechazar por completo el espíritu de los tiempos y abrace algún que otro concepto moderno.
> 
> Si englobamos formas "paternalistas" de Estado en la izquierda... ¿Serían las monarquías absolutistas de izquierdas? ¿Era la Alemania de Bismarck, con sus primeros intentos de seguridad social, de izquierdas?
> Esos regímenes de los que les hablo conjugaban nacionalismo, autoritarismo, militarismo, imperialismo, proteccionismo, quizás en menor medida que como lo haría el fascismo, pero no por ello los catalogaríamos de izquierdas.
> ...



La izquierda siempre recuerda la historia, hace un esfuerzo enorme para que no se borre ni se manipule pues los intereses de la iglesia, las monarquías, las élites con pasados tan oscuros, no les interesa decir de dónde vienen y a dónde fueron para explicar dónde están y por qué.

¿Un socialista expropiar el Vaticano? Primero habría que ver qué expropió el propio Vaticano y si la izquierda expropiaría parte de este para devolver las cosas a su sitio inicial. Es muy fácil utilizar la palabra expropiar, pero depende de quién expropie utiliza esa palabra u otras. Hay multitud de casos, esto daría para un debate eterno. Solo diría rápidamente, ¿cuánto expropiaron las iglesias, monarquías y aristrocracia, élites, alta burguesía, bancos, etc? Infinitos casos en la historia e incluso a día de hoy sigue pasando pero lo maquillan como otro hecho.


----------



## cripton36 (24 Oct 2018)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> En eso que te señalo estamos completamente de acuerdo, pero seguro que por distintos motivos, es lógico que nadie te entienda porque primero; te explicas como el puto culo y segundo; tienes una liada mental importante con respecto a lo que tu crees que piensas del marxismo y que sí se te entiende cuando lo intentas explicar.
> 
> 
> "revertir el proceso dialéctico" dice el iluminado, ¿eso cómo lo haces? ¿hablando del revés? :XX: :XX: :XX:



viste que tenia razon en lo que te dije? NO ENTIENDES NADA.
y no me entienden porque yo no estudie marxismo donde lo leyeron muchisimos. yo profundice y no me quede ni con la propanga de los medios de DESINFORMACION CAPITALISTA ni con lo que enseñan los profesores universitarios ( capitalistas asalariados al servicio de el Sistema) y mucho menos con lo que dicen esos imbeciles IZQUIERDISTAS, SOCIALISTAS Y COMUNISTAS ( socialistas utopicos)
si supieras como utilizer la DIALECTICA Y COMO LA UTILIZO MARX EN SU OBRA EL CAPITAL, ENTENDERIAS QUE QUICE DECIR CON DIALECTICA A LA INVERSA, de como lo hizo marx en la obra EL CAPITAL
pero major sigan EQUIVOCADOS y como fiscales, sigan echandole la culpa al projimo.
NOTA; rie amigo, eso es Bueno para la salud.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Mineroblanco (24 Oct 2018)

Sí, y los Reyes Magos traen los regalos a los niños, no son los papás.


----------



## cripton36 (24 Oct 2018)

Miwiz dijo:


> Y vuelta a las técnicas desacreditadoras por parte de algunas personas, vuelvo a recordar que en psicología se dice que quienes utilizan esto con asiduidad son los que no tienen más recursos ante la falta de argumentario. Me apena ver que no se recurra al debate y se tenga que presenciar estas formas.
> 
> Cada uno es libre de pensar lo que quiera, otra cosa es lo que dicte la realidad. Para creer que se sabe de política lo primero sería informarse, luego analizar y corroborar, comparar, comprobar y seguir informándose. Hoy en día vemos mucho trolleo, no es nuevo, ya lo había hace tiempo. Algunos aquí se limitan a poner algún meme, algun enlace de alguna página desconocida o perdida y ya se cree poseedor de la verdad. Es difícil creer a alguien así cuando se tiene la wikipedia a mano, por ejemplo, pero no se recurre a ella. Es como tener un diccionario a mano y emplear el marca o el as para debatir cómo se dice una palabra. La incoherencia magnificada a la máxima expresión.
> 
> ...



primero te doy LAS GRACIAS y despues pongo punto sobre las ies.
SOCIALISMO= a Sistema de produccion capitalista.
te Saluda un marxista

---------- Post added 24-oct-2018 at 14:48 ----------




Lego dijo:


> CUALES PUEBLOS, SEGUN TU, SE HAN GUIADO POR LA FILOSOFIA MARXISTA?
> 
> 
> Esto tiene gracia. El Manifisto comunista no es de Marx, aunque Marx lo firme. Es de un partido alemán.
> ...



señor letrado
SOCIALISMO no puede ser lo que usted piensa. porque SOCIALISMO es el mismo Sistema de produccion capitalista manejado desde EL ESTADO por los mismos burgueses capitalistas.
usted como muchos confunden SOCIALISMO-LENINISTA con COMUNISMO-MARXISTA
CUALES PAISES SE GUIARON POR LA FILOSOFIA MARXISTA?
queda pendiente
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Lego (24 Oct 2018)

Ahí hay cierta parajoda, creo.

Si el sistema capitalista se define por la *propiedad privada de los medios de producción*, si esos medios son del Estado ya no son privados y por tanto ya no es capitalismo.

En otras palabras, que eso de "Sistema capitalista manejado por el Estado" es un poco oximoron.


----------



## cripton36 (24 Oct 2018)

Lego dijo:


> Ahí hay cierta parajoda, creo.
> 
> Si el sistema capitalista se define por la *propiedad privada de los medios de producción*, si esos medios son del Estado ya no son privados y por tanto ya no es capitalismo.
> 
> En otras palabras, que eso de "Sistema capitalista manejado por el Estado" es un poco oximoron.



EL CAPITAL=EXPROPIACION=ENAJENACION DE EL VALOR.
lo que define al Sistema de produccion capitalista no es EL ESTADO ES EL CAPITAL y por esa razon se llama SISTEMA DE PRODUCCION CAPITALISTA.
si ya se, para muchos, CAPITAL es un tractor, dinero, casa, banco, ect ect.
EL ESTADO ES UN ENTE PRIVADO. por que crees que tiene PODER Y TE COBRA IMPUESTO POR LA FUERZA
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Lego (24 Oct 2018)

El Estado es un ente privado, Una casa es capital, un banco es capital.... Ya veo.


Mejor lo dejo aquí. Le saluda un agnóstico.


----------



## latinito (24 Oct 2018)

!la culpa será de madrit ! (coña )


----------



## cripton36 (24 Oct 2018)

Lego dijo:


> El Estado es un ente privado, Una casa es capital, un banco es capital.... Ya veo.
> 
> 
> Mejor lo dejo aquí. Le saluda un agnóstico.



no dije UNA CASA ES CAPITAL NI UN BANCO ES CAPITAL. yo dije lo que decia marx. CAPITAL=EXPROPIACION=ENAJENACION DE EL VALOR.
donde SE EXPROPIA AL TRABAJADOR EL FRUTO INTEGRO DE SU FUERZA DE TRABAJO
DONDE SE ENAJENA, cuando ese fruto EXPROPIADO ES LLEVADO AL MERCADO Y CONVERTIDO EN MERCANCIA.
lo de la casa, bancos, tractor, ect ect lo dicen casi TODOS.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Lefri (24 Oct 2018)

cripton36 dijo:


> no dije UNA CASA ES CAPITAL NI UN BANCO ES CAPITAL. yo dije lo que decia marx. CAPITAL=EXPROPIACION=ENAJENACION DE EL VALOR.
> donde SE EXPROPIA AL TRABAJADOR EL FRUTO INTEGRO DE SU FUERZA DE TRABAJO
> DONDE SE ENAJENA, cuando ese fruto EXPROPIADO ES LLEVADO AL MERCADO Y CONVERTIDO EN MERCANCIA.
> lo de la casa, bancos, tractor, ect ect lo dicen casi TODOS.
> te Saluda un marxista



Me dá la sensación de que vas de enterado y no tienes ni puñetera idea de lo que dices. 

Rectifico. No es que tenga la sensación, es que afirmo a ciencia cierta que eres un ignorante que no sabes que es, ni en qué consiste el marxismo-leninismo. 

Seguramente te habrá costado unos 10 años leerte el capital.

Se te habrá atragantado y ahora después de tener las neuronas agotadas querrás exponer tus descabelladas interpretaciones para llenar tu ego.

Un ego que por cierto, nadie reconoce.

Dicho y hecho, a partir de ahora propongo premio zanahoria burbujera a Criptón.

Enhorabuena !!!!

Pd. Intenta no escribir en mayúsculas, que no estamos sordos.

Al menos por educación y respeto hacia los demás.

Gracias.


----------



## cripton36 (24 Oct 2018)

Lefri dijo:


> Me dá la sensación de que vas de enterado y no tienes ni puñetera idea de lo que dices.
> 
> Rectifico. No es que tenga la sensación, es que afirmo a ciencia cierta que eres un ignorante que no sabes que es, ni en qué consiste el marxismo-leninismo.
> 
> ...



escribir o decir MARXISMO-LENINISMO es una aberracion. se es LENINISTA O MARXISTA, son dos cosas TOTALMENTE DIFERENTES Y CONTRAPUESTAS.
no escribe mayusculas para gritar, las escribo para RESALTAR LO IMPORTANTE.
gracias por lo de IGNORANTE.
te Saluda un marxista zanahoria.


----------



## Lefri (24 Oct 2018)

cripton36 dijo:


> escribir o decir MARXISMO-LENINISMO es una aberracion. se es LENINISTA O MARXISTA, son dos cosas TOTALMENTE DIFERENTES Y CONTRAPUESTAS.
> no escribe mayusculas para gritar, las escribo para RESALTAR LO IMPORTANTE.
> gracias por lo de IGNORANTE.
> te Saluda un marxista zanahoria.



Confirmado.

La ignorancia es atrevida. No tienes ni pajolera idea de lo que escribes.

Por cierto, te recomiendo que vuelvas a clases básicas de lengua de primaria. 

Y te lo digo más que nada, porque para resaltar aspectos que crees importantes, no es necesario escribir en mayúsculas.

Vuelve a la E.S.O. 

Estudia si eres capaz y tus neuronas te lo permiten, y luego vuelves y hablamos.

Te saluda alguien que no conoces, ni tampoco quiere conocerte, pero que a diferencia de ti, no tiene nada que demostrar en un foro.

Que disfrutes tu equivocado ego y te sientas realizado.

Te saluda, gracias a Dios, un antimarxista.

Pd. Que disfrutes tu merecida zanahoria marxista.:XX: :XX:


----------



## cripton36 (24 Oct 2018)

Lefri dijo:


> Confirmado.
> 
> La ignorancia es atrevida. No tienes ni pajolera idea de lo que escribes.
> 
> ...



vaya manera de DEBATIR. digo si se le puede llamar asi.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Lefri (24 Oct 2018)

cripton36 dijo:


> vaya manera de DEBATIR. digo si se le puede llamar asi.
> te Saluda un marxista



Ahhh pero ¿sabes debatir? 

Vale, te doy una oportunidad de que demuéstres tu sapiencia.

Afirmas que el marxismo-leninismo, es un aberración.

Sin embargo es una corriente ideológica que existe. Supongo que ante tanto intelecto como el tuyo, no será necesario demostrarte este hecho.

Más que nada, porque hay cientos de artículos en internet que avalan lo que estoy diciendo.

Pero ya puestos ¿podrías explicar porque es una aberración decir marxismo-leninismo?

¿Acaso no existe esta corriente ideológica?


----------



## cripton36 (24 Oct 2018)

Lefri dijo:


> Ahhh pero ¿sabes debatir?
> 
> Vale, te doy una oportunidad de que demuéstres tu sapiencia.
> 
> ...



es una aberracion , porque el LENINISMO es una politica capitalista de estado totalitario y comunismo-marxista es un Sistema de produccion sin ninguna categoria capitalista como son; trabajo asalariado, dinero, bancos, comercios, valores, precios y mucho menos ESTADO.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Lefri (24 Oct 2018)

cripton36 dijo:


> es una aberracion , porque el LENINISMO es una politica capitalista de estado totalitario y comunismo-marxista es un Sistema de produccion sin ninguna categoria capitalista como son; trabajo asalariado, dinero, bancos, comercios, valores, precios y mucho menos ESTADO.
> te Saluda un marxista



Jajajaja jajajaja jajajaja me partooooo.

Eres más ignorante de lo que imaginaba. Jajajaja 

¿Que el comunismo-marxista, es un sistema de producción .. sin estado? 


Jajajaja jajajaja jajajaja 

Venga .... ¿cual es la siguiente gilipollez? Jajajaja jajajaja me partooooo.


----------



## cripton36 (24 Oct 2018)

Lefri dijo:


> Jajajaja jajajaja jajajaja me partooooo.
> 
> Eres más ignorante de lo que imaginaba. Jajajaja
> 
> ...



tienes una manera muy particular de llamar a la charlateneria DEBATE.
fue un gusto
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Lefri (24 Oct 2018)

cripton36 dijo:


> tienes una manera muy particular de llamar a la charlateneria DEBATE.
> fue un gusto
> te Saluda un marxista



Jajajaja jajajaja 

Pero si al final hasta te voy a tener que dar la razón. Jajajaja 

La URSS, ya no existe. El sistema fracasó.

Jajajaja jajajaja 

A lo mejor, por eso es cierto de que el marxismo es un sistema sin estado.... porque Nadie lo quiere ni regalao 

Jajajaja jajajaja 

Nadie, excepto tú.


Jajajaja jajajaja jajajaja


----------



## Freedomfighter (24 Oct 2018)

El Cripton éste está más perdido que un gitano en un juicio ::

ahora resulta que ni siquiera es marxista....sino ANARQUISTA, y a lo mejor ni lo sabe..... :rolleye:


----------



## Lefri (24 Oct 2018)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> El Cripton éste está más perdido que un gitano en un juicio ::
> 
> ahora resulta que ni siquiera es marxista....sino ANARQUISTA, y a lo mejor ni lo sabe..... :rolleye:



En cuanto le razonas cuatro frases que se aprenden de momorieta, se cortocircuitan. 

:XX: :XX:

Son así


----------



## cripton36 (25 Oct 2018)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> El Cripton éste está más perdido que un gitano en un juicio ::
> 
> ahora resulta que ni siquiera es marxista....sino ANARQUISTA, y a lo mejor ni lo sabe..... :rolleye:



es que tu no sabes la diferencia entre ANARQUISMO Y MARXISMO.
los ANARQUISTAS son tan estupidos que se tragaron que el LENINISMO era marxismo y que la URSS FUE COMUNISTA.

al igual que tu

tienes suerte. ya tienes coro, para esquivar el debate.
ya voy entendiendo porque españa esta como esta y hasta tiene imbeciles que tratan de aplicar politicas de el tercermundo.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Freedomfighter (25 Oct 2018)

cripton36 dijo:


> es que tu no sabes la diferencia entre ANARQUISMO Y MARXISMO.
> los ANARQUISTAS son tan estupidos que se tragaron que el LENINISMO era marxismo y que la URSS FUE COMUNISTA.
> 
> al igual que tu
> ...




España me la pones en mayúscula por favor.... ienso:

¿tu ni siquiera eres español verdad? ienso:


----------



## Miwiz (25 Oct 2018)

Bueno, creo que el debate está claro y el post se ha creado con un pensamiento falso. Se puede debatir sobre algo diferente pero juntar ideologías socialistas con las nacionalistas es digno de diploma tipo Casado en Aravaca. Si alguien sigue con la duda, puse enlaces de la wikipedia que explican la diferencia, tan solo queda leer. Además queda la lógica, Franco no es de izquierdas como sus 'nietos' que tienen un partido fundado por uno de sus ministros tampoco lo son. Y es solo una muestra.

---------- Post added 25-oct-2018 at 09:32 ----------




cripton36 dijo:


> es que tu no sabes la diferencia entre ANARQUISMO Y MARXISMO.
> los ANARQUISTAS son tan estupidos que se tragaron que el LENINISMO era marxismo y que la URSS FUE COMUNISTA.
> 
> al igual que tu
> ...



En realidad, el leninismo cogió ideas marxistas pero pensaban que no podían aplicarlas del mismo modo puesto que el mundo estaba en constante evolución y de manera más rápida que nunca. Tanto es así que Marx en el manifiesto comunista explicaba que el capitalismo intoxicaba todo a su alrededor, explotaba trabajadores con el afán de amansar riqueza y no le importaba sus derechos y su explotación, que era capaz de comprar a quien fuese con tal de seguir con su negocio (estas cosas siguen pasando hoy en día) pero en ese momento Marx creía (dada las circustancias de su tiempo) que ese capitalismo era un problema nacional y que ocurría por ser un país rico al que explotar. Lenin dijo que esa evolución del mundo llevaba a que el capitalismo quiso ir a más demostrando que lo que dijo Marx evolucionaba a algo peor, que ese problema llamado capitalismo se extendía a nivel mundial y que no era solo cosa nacional, hasta el punto de que quería explotar países pobres como era Rusia en ese momento. Esto más la suma de que los Zares controlaban el gobierno ruso y tenían un partido que no hacía nada en el gobierno permitiendo que el pueblo se muriese de hambre mientras no movía un dedo, hizo que Lenin fuese mucho más allá que lo que explicaba Marx. Llegó a un acuerdo con el resto de partidos políticos de Rusia y se sublevaron contra los Zares y su gobierno para dar paso a un estado unipartidista (no significa de un solo partido aunque su palabra lo parezca) que siguiese un marxismo evolucionado a su tiempo al que llamaron leninismo. Lenin murió a los seis años de que le pusieran en el poder pero ese tipo de democracia unipartidista perduró por deseo unánime de su sociedad en ese tiempo.

La Unión de Repúblicas Socialistas Soviéticas fue esa unión que se alcanzó con el Leninismo, una transformación de una Rusia decadente a una Rusía diferente. Pasó con el tiempo de ser un triste país pobre y muerto de hambre a una potencia mundial. Pero como todo en la historia de este mundo, al ser una ideología contraria al capitalismo (aunque tuviese su sistema económico que algunos querían comparar al del capitalismo de estado que a su vez nada tiene que ver con el capitalismo como tal) el mismo capitalismo vilipendiaba esta ideología y ya desde entonces hasta hoy en día lo tiene vetado y con una especie de corralito permanente, como al resto de países que siguen esa ideología. Lo avisaba Marx y el capitalismo sigue haciendo lo mismo desde entonces. Es de los 'estás conmigo o contra mí'.

¿Ésto quiere decir que el capitalismo sea malo? No, en realidad no. Lo malo son las personas que lo llevan a un punto radical porque puede haber un capitalismo moderado y beneficioso para todos pero eso se parecería a un sistema marxista o socialista y lo que dicen algunos de 'esa enfermedad que les hace yonquis del dinero' les hace seguir explotando el mundo. Y no sigo con la historia, me gusta pero creo que hay mentes demasiado cuadradas que no querrán leer por convencimiento hacia otras cosas que no tienen ni pies ni cabeza.


----------



## cripton36 (25 Oct 2018)

Miwiz dijo:


> Bueno, creo que el debate está claro y el post se ha creado con un pensamiento falso. Se puede debatir sobre algo diferente pero juntar ideologías socialistas con las nacionalistas es digno de diploma tipo Casado en Aravaca. Si alguien sigue con la duda, puse enlaces de la wikipedia que explican la diferencia, tan solo queda leer. Además queda la lógica, Franco no es de izquierdas como sus 'nietos' que tienen un partido fundado por uno de sus ministros tampoco lo son. Y es solo una muestra.
> 
> ---------- Post added 25-oct-2018 at 09:32 ----------
> 
> ...



el leninismo no tomo NINGUNA IDEA MARXISTA. lenin fue un burgues y como tal llevo a rusia a una revolucion burguesa, como todas las de su tiempo.
marx nunca dijo que el capitalism fuera malo, al contrario sin su pleno desarrollo, nunca se podria crear el comunismo-marxista.
esto es a groso modo. estoy casi convencido , que no merece una pena, tartar estos temas aqui.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Miwiz (25 Oct 2018)

cripton36 dijo:


> el leninismo no tomo NINGUNA IDEA MARXISTA. lenin fue un burgues y como tal llevo a rusia a una revolucion burguesa, como todas las de su tiempo.
> marx nunca dijo que el capitalism fuera malo, al contrario sin su pleno desarrollo, nunca se podria crear el comunismo-marxista.
> esto es a groso modo. estoy casi convencido , que no merece una pena, tartar estos temas aqui.
> te Saluda un marxista



Wikipedia, Leninismo: "El leninismo es un conjunto de doctrinas políticas y reflexiones que se inscriben dentro de la tradición del marxismo. El marxismo es un análisis socioeconómico crítico del capitalismo del siglo XIX que trataba de promover una estrategia favorable para la clase obrera en el conflicto frente a la clase burguesa. La propuesta marxista pasaba por superar la dinámica propia del capital y sustituir el capitalismo por un nuevo sistema socioeconómico denominado socialismo"

Iba a escribirlo directamente pero igual se tiene más en cuenta de una fuente como la wikipedia. Lo he puesto por lo primero que comentas. No cogió las ideas marxistas al 100%, se basó en ellas y las adaptó al tiempo del propio Lenin. Pego otra vez de la wiki: "Políticamente marxista, sus contribuciones al pensamiento marxista reciben el nombre de leninismo."

Lenin, aunque se pudiese considerar burgués, tenía muy claro los problemas que causaba la aristocracia en su país. Rusia era un país débil en ese momento y se parecía a la decadente Francia que dio lugar a la Revolusión Francesa. Con el apoyo de todos menos de esa aristocracia que quería seguir viviendo bien a causa del pueblo que se moría de hambre amén de ser un régimen zarista, inició la Revolución Rusa para acabar con todo eso. Esa Revolución Rusa continuó en la Revolución del Octubre rojo. Tuvo varias fases. Al resto de Europa no le gustaba ver cómo un pueblo se sublevaba a un sistema capitalista que los tenía amordazados con un régimen zarista. Le salieron muchos detractores y muchos seguidores, evidentemente los detractores siempre fueron los capitalistas y los seguidores el resto. El problema es que el capitalismo tiene mucho dinero y poder para convencer a todos de que es malo pero la Revolución Rusa cogió un país pobre y muerto de hambre y terminó siendo una potencia mundial, con altibajos pero infinitamente superior. El capitalismo, para no reconocer este hecho vende que eran dictadores, curioso que no lo dijesen de los zaristas.


----------



## cripton36 (26 Oct 2018)

Miwiz dijo:


> Wikipedia, Leninismo: "El leninismo es un conjunto de doctrinas políticas y reflexiones que se inscriben dentro de la tradición del marxismo. El marxismo es un análisis socioeconómico crítico del capitalismo del siglo XIX que trataba de promover una estrategia favorable para la clase obrera en el conflicto frente a la clase burguesa. La propuesta marxista pasaba por superar la dinámica propia del capital y sustituir el capitalismo por un nuevo sistema socioeconómico denominado socialismo"
> 
> Iba a escribirlo directamente pero igual se tiene más en cuenta de una fuente como la wikipedia. Lo he puesto por lo primero que comentas. No cogió las ideas marxistas al 100%, se basó en ellas y las adaptó al tiempo del propio Lenin. Pego otra vez de la wiki: "Políticamente marxista, sus contribuciones al pensamiento marxista reciben el nombre de leninismo."
> 
> Lenin, aunque se pudiese considerar burgués, tenía muy claro los problemas que causaba la aristocracia en su país. Rusia era un país débil en ese momento y se parecía a la decadente Francia que dio lugar a la Revolusión Francesa. Con el apoyo de todos menos de esa aristocracia que quería seguir viviendo bien a causa del pueblo que se moría de hambre amén de ser un régimen zarista, inició la Revolución Rusa para acabar con todo eso. Esa Revolución Rusa continuó en la Revolución del Octubre rojo. Tuvo varias fases. Al resto de Europa no le gustaba ver cómo un pueblo se sublevaba a un sistema capitalista que los tenía amordazados con un régimen zarista. Le salieron muchos detractores y muchos seguidores, evidentemente los detractores siempre fueron los capitalistas y los seguidores el resto. El problema es que el capitalismo tiene mucho dinero y poder para convencer a todos de que es malo pero la Revolución Rusa cogió un país pobre y muerto de hambre y terminó siendo una potencia mundial, con altibajos pero infinitamente superior. El capitalismo, para no reconocer este hecho vende que eran dictadores, curioso que no lo dijesen de los zaristas.



WIKIPEDIA?
ya obtuviste toda la razon. menudos chavales que educa la burguesia con sus medios de DESINFORMACION
cuales CONTRIBUCIONES AL PENSAMIENTO MARXISTA?
para saber eso, lo primero es saber dos cosas fundamentales
1- cuales son los pasos para abolir el capital y crear un Sistema de produccion comunista-marxista
2-y cuando el Sistema capitalista esta Maduro, para abolirlo.
en ningun momento LENIN contribuyo con algo a la filosofia marxista.
de hecho se opuso a los marxistas ortodoxos alemanes muy allegados a marx, porque le decian y advertian; RUSIA PODRA CREAR EL COMUNISMO, SOLAMENTE SI ALEMANIA LE AYUDA.
ese caso se dio en America Latina con cuba, porque tenia a la URSS. sin embargo cuba no hizo nada al respecto, porque el SOCIALISMO-LENINISTA es un movimiento burgues tercermundista.
te parece raro, que solo se intenta en los paises subdesarrollados?
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Lefri (26 Oct 2018)

A todo esto si los Fascistas son de izquierdas ...

¿Alguien sabe que significa y porqué continua utilizándose el término “Facha”?


----------



## Miwiz (26 Oct 2018)

cripton36 dijo:


> WIKIPEDIA?
> ya obtuviste toda la razon. menudos chavales que educa la burguesia con sus medios de DESINFORMACION
> cuales CONTRIBUCIONES AL PENSAMIENTO MARXISTA?
> para saber eso, lo primero es saber dos cosas fundamentales
> ...



Hola de nuevo.

Hoy en día no se va a quitar el régimen capitalista de ninguna manera, va a ser el régimen eterno porque ya está demasiado implantado, porque se le ha hecho creer a la gente que es lo mejor que puede tener mientras que el resto es lo peor y porque tiene demasiado poder como para dejarse caer. Ya aprendieron del pasado donde se les iba de las manos los excesos que no podían ocultar al pueblo, hoy en día mantienen un pan y circo para que a nadie se le ocurra pensar en otra cosa. La sociedad cree que es libre y que hay bienestar social, así nunca pasará eso y si pasa pues se les planta una amenaza brutal a modo de corralito permanente para mantener ese régimen capitalista con el miedo, es el caso que ocurrió con Grecia. Solo una semana de corralito y algunas amenazas aquí y allá para que se cagaran encima.

Solo quedan algunos países con sistemas que llaman comunistas porque vienen de antes, ya estaban establecidos. Dichos países tienen el corralito permanente, como son Cuba, Rusia, China (a este se le ha cambiado la cara por interés), ahora pasa con Venezuela, como tiene petroleo y no es amiguete del régimen capitalista, pues ya le han ido metiendo corralito, bloquean empresas clave, cierran el grifo de las exportaciones y a esperar a que caiga mientras se hace un eco internacional manipulador.

Se intenta en países subdesarrolados porque no se han podido desarrollar por vivir otro régimen y donde el capitalismo no está muy interesado en echarle el guante salvo que de repente encuentren un recurso jugoso como ha pasado en Yemen. Empiezan a vender cualquier cosa como cuando Bush hijo vendió al mundo entero que habían bombas aquí y allá para luego desmentirlo riéndose de todos. Este mundo se mueve por intereses, no por ayudar a un país a estabilizar una política o lo que sea, porque si fuese así irían a Arabia Saudí o países con dictadores como el Congo pero no es el fin a seguir.

Lo del movimiento burgues tercermundista... depende, Lenin era burgués pero no estaba en la alta burguesía, igual por eso no tenía mentalidad capitalista. Marx no era burgués y empezó todo este 'jaleo' del comunismo en un país rico como Alemania por la sobreexplotación.

Lo dicho, todo esto viene históricamente por los excesos del régimen capitalista y en tiempos anteriores sumados a la aristocrácia. Dieron lugar a alzamientos y revoluciones contra ese régimen que no podía llegar a comer el coco a todos como hoy en día se consigue de mejor manera gracias a la globalización, los mass media, las redes sociales... vamos que pueden extender mejor sus jugadas de trileros.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 26-oct-2018 at 09:17 ----------




Lefri dijo:


> A todo esto si los Fascistas son de izquierdas ...
> 
> ¿Alguien sabe que significa y porqué continua utilizándose el término “Facha”?



Solo las derechas, y no todas, venden eso de que los fascistas son de izquierdas. Aquí hemos puesto muchas cosas de la wiki que dicen lo contrario y además solo hay que pensar en si Franco es de izquierdas y el partido que creó un ministro suyo es de izquierdas. La información y la lógica desmienten ese bulo.

Se continúa utilizando el término facha porque sigue viviendo la mentalidad fascista aún en nuestra época, muy posiblemente porque sigue siendo reciente el régimen de Franco y porque se ha manipulado la memoria histórica que esos manipuladores no quieren que se toque para no quedar retratados.

Facha=fascista, aunque supongo que lo sabemos todos. Aunque este segundo término de facha en la RAE igual no lo conocemos todos: Aspecto o apariencia exterior de una persona, animal o cosa, en especial cuando son ridículos o desagradables


----------



## Freedomfighter (26 Oct 2018)

Lefri dijo:


> A todo esto si los Fascistas son de izquierdas ...
> 
> ¿Alguien sabe que significa y porqué continua utilizándose el término “Facha”?




"fascismo" y "facha" se continúan usando como insulto por parte de los mismos que lo crearon hacia todo aquel que no comulgue con sus totalitarias ideas, y lo hacen como método de ENGAÑO, algo en lo que son expertos y que ya avisó uno de los primeros politólogos de la historia de la humanidad, el señor Nicolas Maquiavelo, la izmierda es digna sucesora de su obra, y todo lo que ha conseguido, que es mucho y negativo, se ha basado en la habilidad para el engaño, la manipulación y aparentar justo lo contrario de lo que en realidad son, son expertos en el arte del camuflaje, y claro, si insultas a los demás como "facha" ya das por hecho y de forma implícita que tú no lo eres y que te encuentras en las antípodas del fascismo, cuando en realidad es justo lo contrario ...... :bla:


En éste mismo hilo tenemos a dos manipuladores de la izmierda enganchados el uno con el otro, inmersos en un bombardeo de retorica vacía y sin contenido para justificar lo injustificable, uno que va de ser el único marxista en la Tierra que sabe lo que es el marxismo y el otro experto en copipastear tochos de la wikipedia como si eso fuesen las tablas de Moisés, en fin, palabrería barata para esconder LOS HECHOS, que son los que realmente importan y que éstos engendros nos quieren esconder detrás de payasadas ideológicas de las suyas..... :bla:


Espero y deseo que éste hilo se convierta en una buena respuesta para que cuando un izmierdoso totalitario llame "facha" a cualquiera que no sea de su cuerda venga aquí y le de su zasca correspondiente...... ::


----------



## Miwiz (26 Oct 2018)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> "fascismo" y "facha" se continúan usando como insulto por parte de los mismos que lo crearon hacia todo aquel que no comulgue con sus totalitarias ideas, y lo hacen como método de ENGAÑO, algo en lo que son expertos y que ya avisó uno de los primeros politólogos de la historia de la humanidad, el señor Nicolas Maquiavelo, la izmierda es digna sucesora de su obra, y todo lo que ha conseguido, que es mucho y negativo, se ha basado en la habilidad para el engaño, la manipulación y aparentar justo lo contrario de lo que en realidad son, son expertos en el arte del camuflaje, y claro, si insultas a los demás como "facha" ya das por hecho y de forma implícita que tú no lo eres y que te encuentras en las antípodas del fascismo, cuando en realidad es justo lo contrario ...... :bla:
> 
> 
> En éste mismo hilo tenemos a dos manipuladores de la izmierda enganchados el uno con el otro, inmersos en un bombardeo de retorica vacía y sin contenido para justificar lo injustificable, uno que va de ser el único marxista en la Tierra que sabe lo que es el marxismo y el otro experto en copipastear tochos de la wikipedia como si eso fuesen las tablas de Moisés, en fin, palabrería barata para esconder LOS HECHOS, que son los que realmente importan y que éstos engendros nos quieren esconder detrás de payasadas ideológicas de las suyas..... :bla:
> ...



Te veo muy tenso con tanto ataque personal. No es necesario a no ser que no tengas más recursos ante la falta de argumentos.

El fascismo es una ideología, no un insulto. Sí puede ser una palabra despectiva decir 'facha'. Meter a las dos en el mismo saco es no entender mucho éstas cosas. Mira que RAE está ahí, no nos obliguemos a ser ignorantes.

Por otro lado, quejarte de copiar una prueba indiscutible como es la wikipedia para luego soltar una tanda de insultos es consternante. Seguramente no te valga ninguna prueba porque los adoctrinamientos llevan a eso.

Y para finalizar, no estamos enganchados en ningún bombardeo la otra persona marxista y yo, debatir y concretar cosas e ideas intercambiando información no significa eso pero si eres de personalidad negativa y solo ves las cosas en sentido negativo, no podemos hacer nada.

No hagas un 'Casado' y transformes todo lo que no te gusta en malo o en lo contrario de lo que es. Es típico de la derecha y las mentalidades 'conservas' ¡hay que cuidar las apariencias!

Saludos.

Edito para incluir que en la RAE también dicen que el fascismo es nacionalista o en aleman nazionalis:

1. m. Movimiento político y social de carácter totalitario que se desarrolló en Italia en la primera mitad del siglo XX, y que se caracterizaba por el corporativismo y la exaltación nacionalista.

2. m. Doctrina del fascismo italiano y de los movimientos políticos similares surgidos en otros países.

3. m. Actitud autoritaria y antidemocrática que socialmente se considera relacionada con el fascismo.

Y de la wiki, no va tocho, no nos exaltemos:

Los nazis expresa una forma nacionalista y totalitario movimiento de extrema derecha de fango obrerista inicial, en contraposición a internacional socialismo molde marxista (No traduce del todo bien google)


----------



## Freedomfighter (26 Oct 2018)

Miwiz dijo:


> Te veo muy tenso con tanto ataque personal. No es necesario a no ser que no tengas más recursos ante la falta de argumentos.
> 
> El fascismo es una ideología, no un insulto. Sí puede ser una palabra despectiva decir 'facha'. Meter a las dos en el mismo saco es no entender mucho éstas cosas. Mira que RAE está ahí, no nos obliguemos a ser ignorantes.
> 
> ...




no estoy nada tenso, nunca le doy ese poder a personajes ladinos e hipócritas que dicen una cosa queriendo decir otra entre líneas, pareces un puto cura hablando, buenas palabras, supuestamente bien intencionadas, pero tirando a matar por lo bajini, a mi no me la das campeón.... :no:


Si algo tengo claro es que todos, TODOS los movimientos totalitarios han comenzado usando algo que se os da de fábula a los que decís ser de izquierdas EL ENGAÑO, esa es la base de la existencia de la izmierda y SÍ, el fascismo y el nazismo son la misma puta mierda que vuestro querido comunismo, socialismo, marxismo o como coño le queráis llamar a reprimir al pueblo en nombre del pueblo, lo de las derechas y las izquierdas no es más que un puto invento de unos listos, que casualmente siempre han sido ricos y de alta clase, para encabezar revoluciones que a costa de la muerte y la miseria del pueblo les lleve a ellos al poder y a la gloria totalitaria.

Tú no creo que seas ninguno de esos listos de los que hablo, pero sí que eres uno de esos tontos útiles que ellos usan para que les sirvan de perros del amo y les controlen el rebaño, no sé que será peor si lo vuestro o lo de vuestros amos..... :bla: :bla: :bla:


::


----------



## cripton36 (26 Oct 2018)

hola MIWIZ

1- acaso dudas que soy el UNICO MARXISTA SOBRE ESTE PLANETA, QUE INTERPRETO A MARX CORRECTAMENTE?
2- si LENIN no era capitalista, por que cuando se dio cuenta de su error, de no poder crear el comunismo dijo; NO IMPORTA CREAREMOS PRIMERO EL CAPITALISMO Y DESPUES COMO NOS MANTENDREMOS EN EL PODER, CONSTRUIREMOS EL COMUNISMO, SIN NECESIDAD DE OTRA REVOLUCION?
3- sabes a que se refiere MARX cuando dice EL CAPITAL?
CAPITAL=EXPROPIACION=ENAJENACION DE EL VALOR
4- esa porqueria que llaman SOCIALISMO, que no es nada mas que UN CAPITALISMO MANEJADO DESDE EL ESTADO SIN LIBERTAD DE NINGUN TIPO, se crea solo en paises SUBDESARROLLADOS porque esos pueblos son muy IGNORANTES Y FACILES DE VENDER GATO POR LIEBRE.
5- el capitalism como cualquier otro Sistema de produccion dejara de ser REDITUABLE y el pueblo incluyendo los burgueses capitalistas , en su momento comenzaran a abolirlo y crearan la unica alternative. EL COMUNISMO-MARXISTA
6- sabes quien fue quien IDEO AL CAPITALISMO DENTRO DE LA SOCIEDAD FEUDAL y lo creo?
te Saluda el UNICO MARXISTA TERRESTRE


----------



## Freedomfighter (26 Oct 2018)




----------



## cripton36 (26 Oct 2018)

Freedomfighter dijo:


>



haces muy bien en ponerte a pensar y meditar.
sigue riendote, aunque no te aumente tu capacidad cerebrar, si ayuda mucho en tu salud.
crees que es lo mismo
PLUSVALIA QUE EXPROPIACION DE EL FRUTO INTEGRO DE LA FUERZA DE TRABAJO?
ya que estas pensando, te lo dejo de tarea.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Lego (26 Oct 2018)

Efectivamente, la RAE dice que el fascismo es nacionalista. Como el nacismo.


Simplemente omite el resto de rasgos: Estado omnipresente, subordinación del individuo al Estado, etc. Es decir, socialista.

Por simplificar: 

Socialismo+ Nacionalismo = Fascismo
Fascismo + Racismo = Nazis

Fascistas como mUssolini y Hitler son izquierdas, socialistas, desde el momento que someten al individuo al poder del Estado. L o explicaron ellos mismos, joder. 

Y, como no puede ser de otra forma llevando eso en su ADN, han de ser totalitarias. Por eso el piolet; sólo puede quedar uno, en esos regímenes no hay parlamento ni voto ni mierdas. EL que prevalece impone a los demás y de ahí la guerra eterna entre los miembros de la familia Socialista.

.


----------



## Lefri (26 Oct 2018)

cripton36 dijo:


> hola MIWIZ
> 
> 1- acaso dudas que soy el UNICO MARXISTA SOBRE ESTE PLANETA, QUE INTERPRETO A MARX CORRECTAMENTE?
> 2- si LENIN no era capitalista, por que cuando se dio cuenta de su error, de no poder crear el comunismo dijo; NO IMPORTA CREAREMOS PRIMERO EL CAPITALISMO Y DESPUES COMO NOS MANTENDREMOS EN EL PODER, CONSTRUIREMOS EL COMUNISMO, SIN NECESIDAD DE OTRA REVOLUCION?
> ...



Vamos a ver ¿cuando cojones vas a dejar de escribir en MAYÚSCULAS?

No tenemos porqué aguantar tus gritos.

Un respeto por favor.


----------



## Mineroblanco (26 Oct 2018)

¿Criptón, según tú, cómo se debería organizar el comunismo? En la práctica, no en la teoría.


----------



## Lefri (26 Oct 2018)

Mineroblanco dijo:


> ¿Criptón, según tú, cómo se debería organizar el comunismo? En la práctica, no en la teoría.



¿Lo vas a cortocircuitar?


----------



## cripton36 (26 Oct 2018)

Mineroblanco dijo:


> ¿Criptón, según tú, cómo se debería organizar el comunismo? En la práctica, no en la teoría.



de la misma manera que se han creado los demas SISTEMAS ECONOMICOS conocido por la humanidad.
de la misma manera que lo explica MARX en su obra EL CAPITAL
el comunismo no es un SISTEMA POLITICO como lo es el SOCIALISMO-LENINISTA. es un SISTEMA ECONOMICO y como todos, se require de un proceso DIALECTICO.
no es organizarse politicamente. es organizarse economicamente.
le interesa algo mas?
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Lefri (26 Oct 2018)

cripton36 dijo:


> de la misma manera que se han creado los demas SISTEMAS ECONOMICOS conocido por la humanidad.
> de la misma manera que lo explica MARX en su obra EL CAPITAL
> el comunismo no es un SISTEMA POLITICO como lo es el SOCIALISMO-LENINISTA. es un SISTEMA ECONOMICO y como todos, se require de un proceso DIALECTICO.
> no es organizarse politicamente. es organizarse economicamente.
> ...



¿Cuando te vas a enterar de que mientras escribas en MAYÚSCULAS, nadie te va a leer?

¿Eres lerdo?


----------



## LIRDISM (28 Oct 2018)

El Miwiz éste, creo que es un poco subnormal


----------



## Lefri (28 Oct 2018)

LERDISM dijo:


> El Miwiz éste, creo que es un poco subnormal



Simplemente, No da más de sí.


----------



## cripton36 (29 Oct 2018)

Lefri dijo:


> Simplemente, No da más de sí.



por lo que veo no entendiste nada de las explicaciones que me pediste.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Miwiz (29 Oct 2018)

LERDISM dijo:


> El Miwiz éste, creo que es un poco subnormal





Lefri dijo:


> Simplemente, No da más de sí.





He aquí la evidencia a la falta de argumentos, me habéis soltado una pequeña risa a la par que me inspira pena. Solo dos frases para intentar desacreditar y decir que no da más de sí, con dos frases repito. ¿Que sería dar de sí? ¿Tres frases? Podéis hacer más, esforzaos.

---------- Post added 29-oct-2018 at 09:12 ----------




cripton36 dijo:


> hola MIWIZ
> 
> 1- acaso dudas que soy el UNICO MARXISTA SOBRE ESTE PLANETA, QUE INTERPRETO A MARX CORRECTAMENTE?
> 2- si LENIN no era capitalista, por que cuando se dio cuenta de su error, de no poder crear el comunismo dijo; NO IMPORTA CREAREMOS PRIMERO EL CAPITALISMO Y DESPUES COMO NOS MANTENDREMOS EN EL PODER, CONSTRUIREMOS EL COMUNISMO, SIN NECESIDAD DE OTRA REVOLUCION?
> ...



No dudo de que seas marxista, otra cosa es llegar a decir que seas el único marxista terrestre, eso es imposible y lo sabes. 

Yo me he dedicado a opinar e intercambiar la información que he adquirido de distintas formas (no es necesario decir cuales) durante años y años. Idem con lo de ser el único en interpretar correctamente a Marx, igual estás equivocado y no lo sabes, yo no lo sé la verdad pero van dos afirmaciones que necesitarían muchas corroboraciones tras ellas. 

No te veo mala fe en tus mensajes, al contrario de algunas otras personas con ciertas fobias psicológicas que veo en este foro, por ello seguiré debatiendo con respeto contigo si quieres.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 29-oct-2018 at 09:18 ----------




Freedomfighter dijo:


> no estoy nada tenso, nunca le doy ese poder a personajes ladinos e hipócritas que dicen una cosa queriendo decir otra entre líneas, pareces un puto cura hablando, buenas palabras, supuestamente bien intencionadas, pero tirando a matar por lo bajini, a mi no me la das campeón.... :no:
> 
> 
> Si algo tengo claro es que todos, TODOS los movimientos totalitarios han comenzado usando algo que se os da de fábula a los que decís ser de izquierdas EL ENGAÑO, esa es la base de la existencia de la izmierda y SÍ, el fascismo y el nazismo son la misma puta mierda que vuestro querido comunismo, socialismo, marxismo o como coño le queráis llamar a reprimir al pueblo en nombre del pueblo, lo de las derechas y las izquierdas no es más que un puto invento de unos listos, que casualmente siempre han sido ricos y de alta clase, para encabezar revoluciones que a costa de la muerte y la miseria del pueblo les lleve a ellos al poder y a la gloria totalitaria.
> ...



Pues para no estar tenso, eres incapáz de aguantar los caballos a la hora de soltar ese lenguaje soez que solo se saca cuando uno está irritado o a la defesiva.

Hablas de hablar entre líneas pero si metes injurias sin fin entre líneas, denotas desesperación por falta de argumentos. Luego pones cosas que no podrás ver, probar y corroborar en ningún sitio serio del mundo.

La ira lleva a la desesperación y la vida es demasiado corta para vivirla con odio. Si quieres que te hagan caso y no te tomen por un energúmeno, deberías usar otros métodos más sosegados.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 29-oct-2018 at 09:25 ----------




Lego dijo:


> Efectivamente, la RAE dice que el fascismo es nacionalista. Como el nacismo.
> 
> 
> Simplemente omite el resto de rasgos: Estado omnipresente, subordinación del individuo al Estado, etc. Es decir, socialista.
> ...



¿Entonces Franco es de izquierdas? Es que has mencionado a los dos amigos y has marginado al tercero.


----------



## cripton36 (29 Oct 2018)

si tu deseos es debater. ahi estan las preguntas sin contester.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## jpjp (29 Oct 2018)

cripton36 dijo:


> por lo que veo no entendiste nada de las explicaciones que me pediste.
> te Saluda un marxista



Asi que multicuenta eh, te has equivocado y esto te lo permite el jefe calopez, poca vergüenza.


----------



## niMASniMENOS (29 Oct 2018)

Debemos recuperar la palabra “fascista” de la boca de nuestros adversarios, de toda la palabrería democrática y antifascista, y hemos de retomar esta palabra como un desafío.


----------



## Freedomfighter (29 Oct 2018)

Al final y por culpa de un par de tontos giliprogres (como no) hemos perdido el sentido del hilo, que no es otro que demostrar que el FASCISMO, el NAZISMO y la inmensa mayoría de ideologías totalitarias, criminales y represoras del pueblo no provienen de otro sitio que de la IZMIERDA....... ::


----------



## cripton36 (29 Oct 2018)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Al final y por culpa de un par de tontos giliprogres (como no) hemos perdido el sentido del hilo, que no es otro que demostrar que el FASCISMO, el NAZISMO y la inmensa mayoría de ideologías totalitarias, criminales y represoras del pueblo no provienen de otro sitio que de la IZMIERDA....... ::



claro, pero de la unica izquierda. la capitalista.
tanto los fascistas, socialistas y demas cultivan el capital. por lo tanto son capitalistas y de ahi viene el fascism , el nazismo y el socialism.
para mi no tiene importancia alguna , que sea de izquierda o derecha.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Freedomfighter (29 Oct 2018)

cripton36 dijo:


> claro, pero de la unica izquierda. la capitalista.
> tanto los fascistas, socialistas y demas cultivan el capital. por lo tanto son capitalistas y de ahi viene el fascism , el nazismo y el socialism.
> para mi no tiene importancia alguna , que sea de izquierda o derecha.
> te Saluda un marxista



Creo que me voy a arrepentir, pero te pregunto algo a ver si con suerte se puede abrir algo de debate coherente e interesante, aunque lo dudo bastante .... ienso:


¿que es ese malvado "capitalismo" para ti? ¿cómo lo definirías? :


----------



## cripton36 (29 Oct 2018)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Creo que me voy a arrepentir, pero te pregunto algo a ver si con suerte se puede abrir algo de debate coherente e interesante, aunque lo dudo bastante .... ienso:
> 
> 
> ¿que es ese malvado "capitalismo" para ti? ¿cómo lo definirías? :



no conozco ningun malvado capitalism. pero capiutalismo es la generalizacion de el capital
el capital=expropiacion=enajenacion de el valor.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Freedomfighter (29 Oct 2018)

cripton36 dijo:


> no conozco ningun malvado capitalism. pero capiutalismo es la generalizacion de el capital
> el capital=expropiacion=enajenacion de el valor.
> te Saluda un marxista



Menuda definición más extraña y cortita.... ienso:


aquí te la extiendo un poquito más... :rolleye:


*Capitalismo*

El capitalismo es un sistema económico y social basado en que los medios de producción deben ser de propiedad privada, el mercado sirve como mecanismo para asignar los recursos escasos de manera eficiente y el capital sirve como fuente para generar riqueza. A efectos conceptuales, es la posición económico-social contraria al socialismo.

Un sistema capitalista se basa principalmente en que la titularidad de los recursos productivos son de carácter privado, es decir, deben pertenecer a las personas y no una organización como el Estado. Dado que el objetivo de la economía es estudiar la mejor forma de satisfacer las necesidades humanas con los recursos limitados que disponemos, el capitalismo considera que el mercado es el mejor mecanismo para llevarlo a cabo, por ello cree necesario promover la propiedad privada y la competencia.

Los factores fundamentales de producción son el trabajo y el capital. El capitalismo propone que el trabajo se proporciona a cambio de salarios monetarios y debe ser de aceptado libremente por parte de los empleados. La actividad económica se organiza de manera que las personas que organizan los medios de producción puedan obtener un beneficio económico y aumentar su capital. Los bienes y servicios se distribuyen mediante mecanismos de mercado, promoviendo la competencia entre empresas. El aumento de capital, por medio de la inversión ayuda a la generación de riqueza. Si los individuos persiguen el beneficio económico y la competencia en el mercado, aumentará la riqueza. Y con el aumento de riqueza, aumentarán los recursos disponibles.

Las economías capitalistas se caracterizan principalmente porque empresas e individuos producen e intercambian bienes y servicios en el mercado por medio de transacciones económicas a través de determinados precios. De este modo, puede señalarse que es el individuo el que por medio de organizaciones empresariales o financieras lleva la iniciativa económica y toma decisiones.

El sistema opuesto en términos de propiedad privada al capitalismo es el socialismo, que básicamente defiende el concepto de propiedad social de los elementos de producción o de los bienes. De este modo, a raíz de la defensa de la propiedad privada surgen el resto de características capitalistas: defensa de intereses propios e individuales, los sistemas de precios y la existencia de competencia en el mercado.

Con el paso de los años, las posturas socialistas han ido evolucionando desde sus premisas más clásicas hasta una postura más abierta y aceptante del libre comercio. Bajo ciertas premisas básicas como el control de los gobiernos en el ámbito económico y financiero y la protección del ciudadano para evitar situaciones de desigualdad o abuso social. Se trata de sistemas económicos mixtos conocidos como socialismo de mercado o socialdemocracia.

Origen del capitalismo
Otros nombres con los que se denomina al capitalismo desde su origen son “economía de libre mercado” o “economía libre”.

Aunque tanto los mercaderes y el comercio existen desde que surgieron las primeras civilizaciones, el capitalismo como sistema económico no apareció hasta el siglo XIII en Europa. 

Capitalismo | Economipedia


----------



## Lefri (29 Oct 2018)

Lefri dijo:


> Efectivamente como muy bien se expone en el título de este hilo, el fascismo es de izquierdas y por supuesto SOCIALISTA.
> 
> Recordemos algo de historia:
> 
> ...



Conviene recordar la verdad


----------



## cripton36 (29 Oct 2018)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Menuda definición más extraña y cortita.... ienso:
> 
> 
> aquí te la extiendo un poquito más... :rolleye:
> ...



el socialism no es ningun Sistema economico. es el mismo Sistema economico capitalista manejado politicamente desde el estado.
si los trabajadores fueran los dueños de los medios de produccion, no tendria porque existir el trabajo asalariado.
a nadie le pagan por producir para el mismo. siempre que te pagen, es obvio que trabajas para un amo. no importa si se llama pedro o juan o que sea el estado.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## HvK (30 Oct 2018)

Capitalismo es el dominio, preponderancia y hegemonía del Capital sobre el resto de los factores de producción(Trabajo y Recursos Naturales) Y da igual que la propiedad del capital( es decir los medios de producción que a su vez son producidos, y también el Dinero, su creación) sea privada( Capitalismo de mercado), pública( Capitalismo de Estado) o mixta( Socialdemocracia). 

ael fascismo por supuesto es etic capitalista, como los socialismos diversos.


En el Feudalismo en cambio el factor productivo preponderante era la Tierra, los recursos naturales, al cual se subordinaba el Trabajo.Ambos eran propiedad del Señor feudal.


----------



## Freedomfighter (30 Oct 2018)

cripton36 dijo:


> el socialism no es ningun Sistema economico. es el mismo Sistema economico capitalista manejado politicamente desde el estado.
> si los trabajadores fueran los dueños de los medios de produccion, no tendria porque existir el trabajo asalariado.
> a nadie le pagan por producir para el mismo. siempre que te pagen, es obvio que trabajas para un amo. no importa si se llama pedro o juan o que sea el estado.
> te Saluda un marxista





HvK dijo:


> Capitalismo es el dominio, preponderancia y hegemonía del Capital sobre el resto de los factores de producción(Trabajo y Recursos Naturales) Y da igual que la propiedad del capital( es decir los medios de producción que a su vez son producidos, y también el Dinero, su creación) sea privada( Capitalismo de mercado), pública( Capitalismo de Estado) o mixta( Socialdemocracia).
> 
> ael fascismo por supuesto es etic capitalista, como los socialismos diversos.
> 
> ...






¿sois la misma persona con diferentes nicks o es que todos los anticapitalistas os expresáis igual de mal? parece que hablaseis en clave joder 


eso de si te pagan es que trabajas para un amo es la chorrada más grande que he escuchado en mi vida, TODO el mundo que produce riqueza recibe una contraprestación en forma de dinero, incluso Jeff Bezos, que es el tío más rico del planeta recibe dinero de sus clientes, ¿son entonces esos clientes sus amos? 


Aquí se puede atajar el dilema diciendo algo irrebatible y que dejará a cada uno en su lugar.... "La Naturaleza es CAPITALISTA" 

Si señor, en la Naturaleza si quieres algo tienes que ganártelo, si quieres comer tienes que cazar, robar la caza de otros o agachar la cabeza y comer hierba, NADIE te trae la comida a no ser que seas una cría o la mascota de algún humano.

Pues en el sistema capitalista ocurre lo mismo, los creadores de riqueza intercambian bienes y servicios que ellos producen con su esfuerzo a cambio de otros bienes y servicios producidos por otros, es tan simple como eso, y aparte de ésto hemos creado un sistema de SOLIDARIDAD donde se protege a los más débiles que por edad, enfermedad o desempleo no pueden producir nada, y la gestión de ese reparto recae en manos de los ESTADOS.

Vosotros demostráis no tener ni puta idea de lo que estáis hablando, imagino que habéis leído "El Capital" de Marx y se os atragantado en el cerebro de tal manera que ya no os da para entender la realidad de la vida, es increíble que existan seres humanos como vosotros que piensan con el puto culo, y es más increíble aún que personajes como vosotros lleguen al Estado y se les deje el control de gestionar los recursos de todos..... :ouch:


----------



## HvK (30 Oct 2018)

A ver, que el Capitalismo no es una ideología, es un modo de producción, un sistema económico determinado con sus diferentes variantes, a veces muy diferentes entre sí.

En cambio el Socialismo es una ideología política, también con sus diferentes variantes. Y el Socialismo puede ser de 'derechas'


----------



## Ulises 33 (30 Oct 2018)

HvK dijo:


> A ver, que el Capitalismo no es una ideología, es un modo de producción, un sistema económico determinado con sus diferentes variantes, a veces muy diferentes entre sí.
> 
> En cambio el Socialismo es una ideología política, también con sus diferentes variantes. Y el Socialusmo puede ser de 'derechas'



La hemos cagado, no diga eso , si lo dice a quién van a culpar los marxistas, socialistas y todas sus variantes. Siempre hay que culpar a alguien de los males, el capitalismo, el patriarcado, etc. NO les joda el invento por favor, no les fastidie su superioridad moral.


----------



## Freedomfighter (30 Oct 2018)

HvK dijo:


> A ver, que el Capitalismo no es una ideología, es un modo de producción, un sistema económico determinado con sus diferentes variantes, a veces muy diferentes entre sí.
> 
> En cambio el Socialismo es una ideología política, también con sus diferentes variantes. Y el Socialusmo puede ser de 'derechas'



Menudo cacao tenéis 

Haced el favor de no separar de forma tan "alegre" la política de la economía, todo el mundo sabe que van siempre de la mano ya que los políticos basan su existencia en la gestión de los recursos del pueblo, por ende la economía es parte inseparable de sus funciones.

a ver si os ponéis las pilas un poquito y os paráis a pensar un poco más antes de emitir opiniones que se pueden confundir con chorradas, es solo un consejo.... ienso:


----------



## cripton36 (30 Oct 2018)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> ¿sois la misma persona con diferentes nicks o es que todos los anticapitalistas os expresáis igual de mal? parece que hablaseis en clave joder
> 
> 
> eso de si te pagan es que trabajas para un amo es la chorrada más grande que he escuchado en mi vida, TODO el mundo que produce riqueza recibe una contraprestación en forma de dinero, incluso Jeff Bezos, que es el tío más rico del planeta recibe dinero de sus clientes, ¿son entonces esos clientes sus amos?
> ...



lo siento, te equivocas. parece sencillo y esta claro que lo es, pero no todos lo ven.
el ser humano desde que nace , lo hace con su propiedad. la fuerza de trabajo. con ella produce, crea cosas para su uso personal y como tal le pertenecen.
pero en las sociedades clasistas ( el capitalism es una de ellas) cuando usted crea o produce algo, si es asalariado no le pertenece. se lo expropia su amo y lo lleva al Mercado para convertirlo en mercancia.
me explique, o todavia no?
te Saluda un marxista

---------- Post added 30-oct-2018 at 13:27 ----------




Freedomfighter dijo:


> Menudo cacao tenéis
> 
> Haced el favor de no separar de forma tan "alegre" la política de la economía, todo el mundo sabe que van siempre de la mano ya que los políticos basan su existencia en la gestión de los recursos del pueblo, por ende la economía es parte inseparable de sus funciones.
> 
> a ver si os ponéis las pilas un poquito y os paráis a pensar un poco más antes de emitir opiniones que se pueden confundir con chorradas, es solo un consejo.... ienso:



sin embargo si son separadas. sabes por que?
porque los sistemas de produccion nunca los han creado los politicos, los han creado los pueblos modificando su modo de vida.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Freedomfighter (30 Oct 2018)

cripton36 dijo:


> lo siento, te equivocas. parece sencillo y esta claro que lo es, pero no todos lo ven.
> el ser humano desde que nace , lo hace con su propiedad. la fuerza de trabajo. con ella produce, crea cosas para su uso personal y como tal le pertenecen.
> pero en las sociedades clasistas ( el capitalism es una de ellas) cuando usted crea o produce algo, si es asalariado no le pertenece. se lo expropia su amo y lo lleva al Mercado para convertirlo en mercancia.
> me explique, o todavia no?
> ...












madre mía como tienes esa cabeza... :ouch:


a ti te han dicho que los empresarios son todos malos y explotadores y de ahí no sales, te has quedado pillado en bucle.... uff, aquí no hay debate posible...


----------



## cripton36 (30 Oct 2018)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> La hemos cagado, no diga eso , si lo dice a quién van a culpar los marxistas, socialistas y todas sus variantes. Siempre hay que culpar a alguien de los males, el capitalismo, el patriarcado, etc. NO les joda el invento por favor, no les fastidie su superioridad moral.



no se trata de joder a nadie, eso es cosa de gente chusma y corriente. se trata de abolir lo que nos domina. EL CAPITAL
te Saluda un marxista

---------- Post added 30-oct-2018 at 13:48 ----------




Freedomfighter dijo:


> madre mía como tienes esa cabeza... :ouch:
> 
> 
> a ti te han dicho que los empresarios son todos malos y explotadores y de ahí no sales, te has quedado pillado en bucle.... uff, aquí no hay debate posible...



nunca he dicho que los empresarios sean malos o Buenos, incluso ni que los burgueses capitalistas lo sean. he dicho y mantengo, que el capitalism como Sistema de produccion dio todo lo que podia dar y esta en decadencia y deberiamos de abolir su Corazon. EL CAPITAL.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Freedomfighter (30 Oct 2018)

cripton36 dijo:


> nunca he dicho que los empresarios sean malos o Buenos, incluso ni que los burgueses capitalistas lo sean. he dicho y mantengo, que el capitalism como Sistema de produccion dio todo lo que podia dar y esta en decadencia y deberiamos de abolir su Corazon. EL CAPITAL.
> te Saluda un marxista



Pues ya sabes marxista... se consecuente con lo que dices y quema todo el dinero que hayas acumulado y ni se te ocurra servir a ningún amo para comer, te siembras tú mismo lo que vayas a comer... me cago en tus muelas.... si eres más tonto naces oveja.... :XX:


----------



## cripton36 (30 Oct 2018)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Pues ya sabes marxista... se consecuente con lo que dices y quema todo el dinero que hayas acumulado y ni se te ocurra servir a ningún amo para comer, te siembras tú mismo lo que vayas a comer... me cago en tus muelas.... si eres más tonto naces oveja.... :XX:



no tengo conciencia de esclavo. es todo.
la humanidad estaria mucho mas comoda sin el capital
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Freedomfighter (30 Oct 2018)

cripton36 dijo:


> no tengo conciencia de esclavo. es todo.
> la humanidad estaria mucho mas comoda sin el capital
> te Saluda un marxista



No tienes consciencia PUNTO ::

---------- Post added 30-oct-2018 at 22:00 ----------

el-fascismo-una-ideologia-socialista-creada-por-un-izquierdista/


----------



## cripton36 (30 Oct 2018)

jmdp dijo:


> Ya que pides coherencia deberías ser el primero en demostrarla. Ya sabes, prescinde de todo lo fabricado en una dictadura comunista.



no existe ni han existido dictaduras comunistas. para que eso exista Deben existir primero los comunistas
comunista; ser que vive en comunidad de bienes y servicios.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Lefri (30 Oct 2018)

Demostrado y confirmado: este hilo produce cortocircuito a los izmierdistas, socialistas, comunistas, anarquistas, fascistas, y por supuesto a los marxistas.

O sea, a todo lo que acabe en ... “istas”.

Y a los Trolls que pululan por el hilo, ya sean marxistas, leninistas, podemitas o lo que sea:

Repetid conmigo:

“Los fascistas son de izquierdas.”

“Los fascistas son de izquierdas.”

“Los fascistas son de izquierdas.”

“Los fascistas son de izquierdas.”

“Los fascistas son de izquierdas.”


.......,,


Y así hasta 70 veces 7, a lo mejor así se os mete en la ínfima y paupérrima mollera.

Comprendo que es mucho lo que pido, pero con esfuerzo y tesón todo se consigue.

Ánimo amebas analfabetas unicelulares.

---------- Post added 30-oct-2018 at 22:34 ----------

Y sino lo lográis, siempre os queda berrear en las calles... a las barricadaaaaas!!!


----------



## cripton36 (30 Oct 2018)

Lefri dijo:


> Demostrado y confirmado: este hilo produce cortocircuito a los izmierdistas, socialistas, comunistas, anarquistas, fascistas, y por supuesto a los marxistas.
> 
> O sea, a todo lo que acabe en ... “istas”.
> 
> ...



a este ya le enseñaron a lavar cerebros.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Lefri (30 Oct 2018)

Debate ganado por goleada.

Cuando la izmierda utiliza el insulto y la descalificación, como es claro ejemplo quienes me preceden, es que carecen de argumentos para debatir.

En realidad, los sacas del wikipedia, les das cuatro argumentos razonados, y quedan cortocircuitados y achicharrados.

Solo les queda, la descalificación


----------



## cripton36 (31 Oct 2018)

Lefri dijo:


> Debate ganado por goleada.
> 
> Cuando la izmierda utiliza el insulto y la descalificación, como es claro ejemplo quienes me preceden, es que carecen de argumentos para debatir.
> 
> ...



que se puede esperar de alguien que no sabe distinguir entre ISMIERDA Y MARXISTA.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Miwiz (31 Oct 2018)

cripton36 dijo:


> si tu deseos es debater. ahi estan las preguntas sin contester.
> te Saluda un marxista



No puedo tomarme en serio preguntas como si eres el único que ha interpretado bien a Marx. Seamos sensatos y serios por favor.

---------- Post added 31-oct-2018 at 11:22 ----------




Lefri dijo:


> Debate ganado por goleada.
> 
> Cuando la izmierda utiliza el insulto y la descalificación, como es claro ejemplo quienes me preceden, es que carecen de argumentos para debatir.
> 
> ...



O estoy ciego o vivimos en mundos paralelos. Creo que lo que se lee con grandísima diferencia son insultos a la izquierda, incluso usted mismo lo está haciendo. Ya que comentamos algo así que tenga coherencia por favor, la táctica de inventarse las cosas solo son para reforzar los pensamientos radicales.

---------- Post added 31-oct-2018 at 11:26 ----------

Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Real Academia Española

Buscar extrema derecha, fascismo y nazismo. Los veréis en el mismo lado. No nos obliguemos a ser ignorantes con unos conocimientos exiguos. Así se termina el debate con pruebas reales y no con el recurso de las calumnias que tanto gusta a algunas personas.


----------



## fayser (31 Oct 2018)

Mineroblanco dijo:


> Entonces, el comunismo es de extrema derecha, ¿no? El mundo al revés.




¿Tú conoces alguna dictadura liberal?

¿Alguna revolución que defienda que cada uno haga lo que quiera sin injerencias del estado?

Todas las dictaduras son iguales: acaparar el poder, controlar a la población... lo único que cambia es la excusa. Bueno, y a quién matan, unos matan al de fuera y otros al de dentro.


Enviado desde Patatalk


----------



## Freedomfighter (31 Oct 2018)

Miwiz dijo:


> No puedo tomarme en serio preguntas como si eres el único que ha interpretado bien a Marx. Seamos sensatos y serios por favor.
> 
> ---------- Post added 31-oct-2018 at 11:22 ----------
> 
> ...



¿Pero que clase de argumentos estás dando tú amigo? en el inicio del hilo os explicamos cómo el fascismo fue creado por un socialista declarado como fue Mussolini, y esos son HECHOS PROBADOS!! del mismo modo que Hitler fundó el "Partido Nacional *SOCIALISTA Obrero* Alemán" algo que ya solo por su nombre hay que ser muy necio para no ver o para negar, los izmierdistas sois de lo peor que existe en el género humano, no solo lanzáis la piedra y escondéis la mano sino que además culpáis a otros de haberla lanzado, menuda manta de cabronazos se esconde detrás de vuestras banderas rojas..... :: :: ::


Partido Nacionalsocialista Obrero Alemán - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## cripton36 (31 Oct 2018)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> ¿Pero que clase de argumentos estás dando tú amigo? en el inicio del hilo os explicamos cómo el fascismo fue creado por un socialista declarado como fue Mussolini, y esos son HECHOS PROBADOS!! del mismo modo que Hitler fundó el "Partido Nacional *SOCIALISTA Obrero* Alemán" algo que ya solo por su nombre hay que ser muy necio para no ver o para negar, los izmierdistas sois de lo peor que existe en el género humano, no solo lanzáis la piedra y escondéis la mano sino que además culpáis a otros de haberla lanzado, menuda manta de cabronazos se esconde detrás de vuestras banderas rojas..... :: :: ::
> 
> 
> Partido Nacionalsocialista Obrero Alemán - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre



si , claro, lenin y los hacendados castros son comunistas, porque ellos se declararon comunistas jaaaa jaaaa. que infantiles
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Freedomfighter (31 Oct 2018)

cripton36 dijo:


> si , claro, lenin y los hacendados castros son comunistas, porque ellos se declararon comunistas jaaaa jaaaa. que infantiles
> te Saluda un marxista



Que siiiiiiiiiii Cripton36, que el ÚNICO y VERDADERO marxista en la historia de la humanidad eres tú, eso ya lo sabemos hombre, pero es que el comunismo ha sido una de las ideologías más dañinas y destructivas que han existido jamás, permitenos al menos que la critiquemos hombre, aunque todos ellos hayan sido unos farsantes excepto tú..... :rolleye:


----------



## cripton36 (31 Oct 2018)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Que siiiiiiiiiii Cripton36, que el ÚNICO y VERDADERO marxista en la historia de la humanidad eres tú, eso ya lo sabemos hombre, pero es que el comunismo ha sido una de las ideologías más dañinas y destructivas que han existido jamás, permitenos al menos que la critiquemos hombre, aunque todos ellos hayan sido unos farsantes excepto tú..... :rolleye:



nunca he estado en contra en que lo critiqueis, yo Tambien lo hago y quizas mucho mas que cualquiera de ustedes. pero lo importante es identificar al lobo.
eso no es comunismo, eso es capitalism monopolista de estado y no lo invente yo, lo hizo el señorito lenin.
y claro , es socialism porque solo es el efecto social que produce la industrializacion de un pais. pero economicamente sigue siendo capitalism.
no estas de acuerdo? argumenta y demuestra que estoy equivocado.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Freedomfighter (31 Oct 2018)

Bueno, para dejarnos de tonterías ya y de marear la perdiz, que alguien tenga los cojones de rebatirme los hechos que enumero a continuación y que le dan el sentido a la existencia de éste hilo, y que la gente o no conoce o no le da la importancia que tiene a pesar de ser una EVIDENCIA.


¿quién creó el fascismo? 

Benito Mussolini

¿fue Benito Mussolini socialista?

SÍ... lo fue, el número tres del Partido Socialista Italiano a nivel nacional.

Dando por buenos y probados esos dos hechos.... ¿no es cierto que el fascismo fue creado por un socialista?

*POR SUPUESTO QUE SI*


Pues ya está joder, no le deis más vueltas, si no os gusta la realidad le echáis azúcar, pero no nos queráis volver locos con vuestras chorradas ideológicas para marear la perdiz y negar lo evidente, el fascismo es socialista y los mismos que llaman "fachas" a los demás pertenecen a las raíces de la misma ideología que insultan y desprecian, y lo peor es que son tan extremadamente imbéciles que ni siquiera lo saben..... :: :: ::

---------- Post added 31-oct-2018 at 23:01 ----------

mussolini-el-socialista-que-fundo-el-fascismo-001597479.html


Estas son las diez frases que mejor definen al creador del fascismo:

1- Primero me encerraban ellos a mí, ahora los encierro yo.

2- El fascismo rechaza frontalmente las doctrinas del liberalismo, tanto en el campo político como económico.

3- La concepción fascista se pronuncia por el Estado.

4- Socialismo significa la elevación y purificación de la conciencia individual, y su implantación será el resultado de una larga serie de esfuerzos. Todos, en realidad, desde el profesional al obrero, pueden poner una piedra en este edificio, realizando un acto socialista todos los días.

5- La plutocracia europea intenta derribarnos, ¡pero no podrán con nosotros camaradas!

6- Un pueblo tiene que ser pobre para poder ser orgulloso.

7- Los mejores fascistas son los que obedecen en silencio.

8- La organización corporativa del Estado, ya es un hecho consumado. El estado democrático y liberal, débil y agnóstico, ya no existe. En su lugar ha surgido el Estado Fascista.

9- Si el siglo XIX fue un siglo de individualismo, se espera que este, el siglo XX, será el siglo del colectivismo y así el siglo del Estado.

10- Durante toda mi vida fui socialista internacionalista. Cuando estalló la gran guerra vi que todos nuestros partidos que eran internacionalistas se convirtieron en socialistas nacionalistas. Eso me pasó a mí y eso es el fascismo.

---------- Post added 31-oct-2018 at 23:02 ----------


----------



## Krupp (31 Oct 2018)

Mineroblanco dijo:


> El fascismo es el recurso al que recurre el gran capital cuando ve amenazados sus intereses. Entonces gobierna por medio de un dictador sumiso. Si deja de ser sumiso, el dictador suele ser víctima de otro golpe de estado, o de un asesinato.



Hitler, ¿sumiso? Musso, ¿sumiso?

El no ser un sumiso para ti debe de ser colectivizar al máximo -y de una forma absurda- la economía.

El Gran Capital tiene salidas mucho mas rentables que el Fascismo.

---------- Post added 31-oct-2018 at 23:33 ----------




Freedomfighter dijo:


> Bueno, para dejarnos de tonterías ya y de marear la perdiz, que alguien tenga los cojones de rebatirme los hechos que enumero a continuación y que le dan el sentido a la existencia de éste hilo, y que la gente o no conoce o no le da la importancia que tiene a pesar de ser una EVIDENCIA.
> 
> 
> ¿quién creó el fascismo?
> ...



Se debería de aclarar que no todo Socialismo es Marxista.

El Fascismo es una ideología que se encuentra a medio camino entre el individualismo y el colectivismo, mucho mas apegada al colectivismo -por su fe indiscutible en la nación- pero, en esencia, antimarxista y antiliberal. Ambas de estas doctrinas (liberalismo, marxismo) son profusamente materialistas y tienden a la degeneración de la sociedad.


----------



## cripton36 (1 Nov 2018)

Krupper dijo:


> Hitler, ¿sumiso? Musso, ¿sumiso?
> 
> El no ser un sumiso para ti debe de ser colectivizar al máximo -y de una forma absurda- la economía.
> 
> ...



hablo la autoridad marxista.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Freedomfighter (1 Nov 2018)

jmdp dijo:


> Fachafighter olvida que los fascistas se dedicaron a perseguir y asesinar a los socialistas. Algo que ha seguido haciendo toda la extrema derecha hasta nuestros días.




Eres el perfecto ejemplo de la subnormalidad izmierdosa que no sabe ni de donde viene su ideología, solo sabes repetir eso de "facha" parriba y "facha" pabajo, y de ahí no sales porque no te da más de si el cerebro, pues aquí te demuestro que los fachas sois VOSOTROS, siempre lo habéis sido, y claro, es normal que tu atrofiado cerebro de mosquito entre en cortocircuito al ver las evidencias :bla:


----------



## Krupp (1 Nov 2018)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Eres el perfecto ejemplo de la subnormalidad izmierdosa que no sabe ni de donde viene su ideología, solo sabes repetir eso de "facha" parriba y "facha" pabajo, y de ahí no sales porque no te da más de si el cerebro, pues aquí te demuestro que los fachas sois VOSOTROS, siempre lo habéis sido, y claro, es normal que tu atrofiado cerebro de mosquito entre en cortocircuito al ver las evidencias :bla:



Hay que decir que tanto liberales como "izmierdosos" (marxistas) tenéis la misma poca idea de lo que es -y fue- el Fascismo.

El Fascismo está tan lejos del liberalismo como del marxismo.


----------



## cripton36 (1 Nov 2018)

Krupper dijo:


> Hay que decir que tanto liberales como "izmierdosos" (marxistas) tenéis la misma poca idea de lo que es -y fue- el Fascismo.
> 
> El Fascismo está tan lejos del liberalismo como del marxismo.



lo mismo te pasa a ti. no tienes la mas minima idea sobre filosofia marxista y confundes la PESTE A MIERDA, CON EL MAL OLOR
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Miwiz (1 Nov 2018)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> ¿Pero que clase de argumentos estás dando tú amigo? en el inicio del hilo os explicamos cómo el fascismo fue creado por un socialista declarado como fue Mussolini, y esos son HECHOS PROBADOS!! del mismo modo que Hitler fundó el "Partido Nacional *SOCIALISTA Obrero* Alemán" algo que ya solo por su nombre hay que ser muy necio para no ver o para negar, los izmierdistas sois de lo peor que existe en el género humano, no solo lanzáis la piedra y escondéis la mano sino que además culpáis a otros de haberla lanzado, menuda manta de cabronazos se esconde detrás de vuestras banderas rojas..... :: :: ::
> 
> 
> Partido Nacionalsocialista Obrero Alemán - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre



¿Has leído? Me temo que no. 

Podría copiarte cosas pero enseguida te vas a quejar, si te fijas al entrar al enlace, a la derecha pone: "Posición Extrema derecha"

Deberías leer más, entender y comprender la historia. En su día, me reí bastante cuando en algún exámen alguien puso esas ilógicas que comentáis como respuesta a una pregunta sobre historia política. El rojo del boli atraesaba de lado a lado toda la respuesta y al profesor no le quedó otra que repetir otra vez la diferencia que tanto os cuesta a entender a algunos.

Recuerda "Posición Extrema derecha" estás a un click de leerlo.

Recuerda también: Nacionalsocialismo = Nazismo = Facismo = Extrema derecha y contrario al socialismo, socialdemocracia, comunismo, etc.

---------- Post added 01-nov-2018 at 15:05 ----------




Freedomfighter dijo:


> Bueno, para dejarnos de tonterías ya y de marear la perdiz, que alguien tenga los cojones de rebatirme los hechos que enumero a continuación y que le dan el sentido a la existencia de éste hilo, y que la gente o no conoce o no le da la importancia que tiene a pesar de ser una EVIDENCIA.
> 
> 
> ¿quién creó el fascismo?
> ...



Llamas imbéciles a quien quieres mientras hablas desde la ignorancia. Pones enlaces de webs desconocidas y crees que ya es una prueba de la verdad absoluta.

Referido a lo que comentas, en la wiki puedes ver lo siguiente:

"Mussolini: Afiliado al Partido Socialista Italiano, en 1914 fue expulsado de dicha organización por sostener posturas nacionalistas irredentistas contrarias al internacionalismo de los principales líderes socialistas."

No es el primer caso de oveja descarriada que empieza en un sitio y acaba en el polo opuesto. No obstante, eres lo que haces y no lo que dices, si usas como excusa que fue socialista aunque como ves lo largaron por ser contrario al socialismo.

Recuerda leer y comprender, es importante para no estar equivocado. Y sobre todo elige bien las fuentes donde te informas, ve a lo seguro y no a lo perdido.


----------



## Krupp (1 Nov 2018)

cripton36 dijo:


> lo mismo te pasa a ti. no tienes la mas minima idea sobre filosofia marxista y confundes la PESTE A MIERDA, CON EL MAL OLOR
> te Saluda un marxista



Pues venga, Doctor en Marxismo, exponga lo que usted considera como filosofía marxista y ya de paso, cite algún mensaje mio donde demuestre mi poco conocimiento sobre el marxismo. 

La peste a mierda es un mal olor, pero no todo mal olor es peste a mierda.

Claro, para los marxistas la peste a mierda no es un mal olor, es el aroma mas representativo de la clase obrera, ¿verdad?

Te saluda un Nazi.


----------



## Freedomfighter (1 Nov 2018)

Miwiz dijo:


> ¿Has leído? Me temo que no.
> 
> Podría copiarte cosas pero enseguida te vas a quejar, si te fijas al entrar al enlace, a la derecha pone: "Posición Extrema derecha"
> 
> ...



Veo que sigues al pie de la letra las tácticas de tu camarada Joseph Goebbels.... :rolleye: 








Ya te puedes poner lo digno que te de la gana que no vais a cambiar la única verdad y es que todos los totalitarios sois la misma puta mierda con diferente collar...... ::


----------



## cripton36 (1 Nov 2018)

Krupper dijo:


> Pues venga, Doctor en Marxismo, exponga lo que usted considera como filosofía marxista y ya de paso, cite algún mensaje mio donde demuestre mi poco conocimiento sobre el marxismo.
> 
> La peste a mierda es un mal olor, pero no todo mal olor es peste a mierda.
> 
> ...



en todos mis mensajes va implicito el marxismo y todos los suyos, el marxismo no existe.
usted como la mayoria confunde capitalism monopolista de estado ( socialism-leninista) con comunismo-marxista.
esa es la diferencia de la peste a mierda y el mal olor.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## pepeleches (2 Nov 2018)

Un debate realmente interesante...

Pues sí, POR SUPUESTO que el fascismo es un tipo de socialismo. Cuando a un progre (incultísimos en su mayoría...) se le llena la boca llamando fascista o nazi a cualquiera que no piense como él, y le recuerdas que los nazis se llamaban nazionalsocialistas, o que el fascismo nace del partido socialista como escisión, y que Mussolini era el número dos de los socialistas...SE CORTOCIRCUITAN.

Porque no quieren entender el mundo, sólo esas consignas de una o dos frases que les hacen sentir mejores personas. 

Por eso pienso que el mundo político es una gran mentira, gobernado por una falsa dicotomía (izquierda-derecha) que nada tiene de real. En el extremo izquierdo está el comunismo, en el derecho el fascismo. Pero...¡si son los dos socialistas!. Pues claro que sí. 

Nunca he creído en teorías conspiranoicas, ni en un puñado de personajes importantes que deciden lo que pasará en el mundo los próximos 50 años. Creo que la realidad es mucho más sencilla; el socialismo tiene la importancia que tiene porque es mucho más fácil de transmitir al pueblo llano con mensajes emocionales que calen, y porque para el político es la carta blanca para darle al pueblo lo que quiera, conseguir más presupuesto y más poder. 

Al final cómo se destruya la libertad es lo de menos. Que el fascismo suela casarse con la religión, o que en el comunismo la religión sea la lucha de clases es un asunto menor. Igual que la aspiración de la propiedad esté 'repartida' en caso del comunismo (vaya eufemismo...) o esté en manos del estado como en el fascismo. 

Todos esos incultos que no se molestan en conocer esa realidad, olvidan que en Mein Kampf hablaba de la desaparición de la propiedad privada como siguente paso a la cuestión raical. Lo que pasa es que en su delirio, era mínimamente inteligente, y se dio cuenta que jamás sería una potencia bélica imitando al comunismo. 

No, lo importante son sus similitudes, que es la parte terrible. En ambos casos el estado es dueño y señor de la economía, decide lo que hay que hacer. Es dueño de la libertad de las personas, decide lo que es ético y lo que no, lo que está bien y lo que está mal. 

Por supuesto, esta base principal, finaliza en comportamientos tiránicos. Es imposible tener semejante control sobre la economía y los ciudadanos sin crear un sistema que genere horror, que purgue a los disidentes, que acabe en asesinatos, gulags, campos de concentración. La democracia al menos ha conseguido que no se lleguen a estos extremos, pero la lucha por controlar la economía y reducir la libertad del individuo están ahí. 

Curiosamente, los extremos mutuamente se echan en cara actitudes, tratándonos de gilipollas, poniéndose medallas que nunca tuvieron. Por ejemplo, la izquierda española pone a la derecha el estigma de militarista, como si la historia no hubiera demostrado que los partidos comunistas eran y siguen siendo los más belicosos del mundo. 

O esa defensa absurda de paladines de los derechos humanos, como cuando hablan de los homosexuales. Claro, los países comunistas han sido un paraíso para ellos. No te jode. Pues parecería que fueron los que históricamente pelearon por sus derechos. 

Pero al revés es exactamente lo mismo. La derecha achaca a la izquierda su intervencionismo económico. Claro, ellos que no intervienen nunca la economía...

O los impuestos altos. Por supuesto, una vez terminada la frase, lo primero que hacen e subir los impuestos. 

Sólo coinciden en una cosa: ser keynesianos. Los de izquierdas pretenderían más, pero se conforman con Keynes. La derecha exactamente igual. Es la forma suave y convincente de dejar en manos del estado las decisiones económicas, el poder y el presupuesto. La banca gana....

Por eso para mi esa falsa dicotomía izquierda-derecha es en sí misma nociva. A mi me convence mucho más pensar en un eje en el colectivismo está en un extremo, y el liberalismo en el otro. Y por liberalismo no entendido como ideología, sino a constatar que una medida aboga por más o menos libertad.

Y pensar cada medida, cada opinión sobre ese eje, puesto que termina abriéndote mucho la mente. Cualquier medida que coarte la libertad de expresión va hacia el eje colectivista. Y así no hacemos el ridículo de que quien está el poder quiere recortar la libertad de expresión...al que le interesa. 

Es decir, es exactamente lo mismo crear una ley mordaza para silenciar lo que no te gusta, que una ley de memoria histórica para que la gente no pueda hablar libremente. O tienes libertad de expresión o no la tienes, pero como buenos colectivistas los partidos actuales lo que hacen es llenarse la boca con derechos, para prohibir lo que no es de su cuerda. 

Qué decir del mundo de los oprimidos grupales, feminazismos, homofobias. Pues que es una forma de tiranía colectivista, que tiene el horror de convencer a gente que no sería arrastrado por otras tiranías que se harían en nombre de la lucha de clases. 

Al final la política actual se ha convertido en un debate de cómo te tiene que sodomizar el estado, de una u otra forma. Jamás se habla del camino contrario, de recuperar libertades. ¿Habéis oído alguna propuesta en la que la educación no tenga que seguir obligatoriamente los planes ministeriales? ¿En la que haya un recorte de burocracia, de impuestos? ¿Alguna propuesta para reducir el número de leyes?

Pues no, claro que no.


----------



## Freedomfighter (2 Nov 2018)

Me agrada comprobar que aún existe gente con una visión abierta y no polarizada caballero, porque hay veces que me siento muy solo en ese tipo de cuestiones de pensamiento, y aunque suene muy poco humilde, tengo que decir que hay veces que siento sufrir la misma maldición que Casandra.

Mis dies señor Pepeleches... :Aplauso:


----------



## Lefri (2 Nov 2018)

pepeleches dijo:


> Un debate realmente interesante...
> 
> Pues sí, POR SUPUESTO que el fascismo es un tipo de socialismo. Cuando a un progre (incultísimos en su mayoría...) se le llena la boca llamando fascista o nazi a cualquiera que no piense como él, y le recuerdas que los nazis se llamaban nazionalsocialistas, o que el fascismo nace del partido socialista como escisión, y que Mussolini era el número dos de los socialistas...SE CORTOCIRCUITAN.
> 
> ...



Sí señor!!!!

Te doy un diez como la copa de un pino.

Has descrito la situación al milímetro.

Efectivamente hoy no existe ni derechas, ni izquierdas, porque esa dicotomía está fuera del contexto político actual. 

Hoy existen partidos colectivistas y partidos liberales.

El fascismo es de izquierdas, porque nace del seno del socialismo, como también el marxismo y tantas otras tendencias similares nacen del socialismo. Todas nacen del mismo tronco común: el socialismo.

De ahí que alguien de izquierdas tache a otro de facha es del genero gilipollas.

La palabra facha es una deformación coloquial del término fascista (seguidor del fascismo) que se acuñó en la guerra civil, cuando en la jerga popular se hablaba de fascistas y rojos como dos colectivos enfrentados.

En 1978 la izquierda española utilizó el término “facha” para asociarlo a una serie de ideas y símbolos, como la bandera anterior a la constitución, o la añoranza de la dictadura por los partidos de ultraderecha.

En los primeros años de la transición, el término facha pasó a todo aquel que es de derechas, liberal o que se proclama como una persona patriota, contraponiéndose ese calificativo con el de “progre” (familias de clase media o media alta, de izquierdas o de ultraizquierda según el caso, con inquietudes intelectuales, y reivindicaciones de clase. Era el típico que tenía barba y chaqueta de pana).

En la actualidad ambos términos están desfasados, porque la derecha actual ni es franquista, ni tampoco ultraconservadora, como tampoco la izquierda es ”progre” en el sentido histórico expuesto (el coletas, por ejemplo con su chalet mansión tiene poco de progre).

La derecha actual es liberal frente a la izquierda que es colectivista.

Esos son los extremos actuales.

Lo que ocurre, es que a la izquierda le interesa seguir con el rollito franquista (por ejemplo la exhumación de Franco), para mantener el enfrentamiento y el odio, y poder así seguir llamando facha a todo aquel que no piense como ellos quieran.

Pero que quede claro que ser facha es ser de izquierdas.

---------- Post added 02-nov-2018 at 16:34 ----------

Más le vale a la izquierda buscar y acuñar un nuevo descalificativo para desprestigiar a alguien de derechas. 

Pero claro con lo gandules que son y la poca mollera que tienen, seguirán utilizando el manido término de “facha”.


----------



## cripton36 (2 Nov 2018)

sera cierto que el marxismo nace de el socialism?
espero que cuando comiencen a estudiar filosofia en las escuelas, cambien sus ideas equivocadas.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Miwiz (2 Nov 2018)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Veo que sigues al pie de la letra las tácticas de tu camarada Joseph Goebbels.... :rolleye:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo que no voy a ponerme es de forma indigna como actúas en un foro público.

De hecho no predicas con el ejemplo que usas, no sales del mismo argumento obsoleto, que si izmierda, que si totalitarios, que si mierda y... nada más. Lo que muchos describen como tirar bilis sin cesar. No te queda otra una vez te han puesto la verdad delante, tú mismo has utilizado un enlace que no has leído pues menciona lo que te he dicho y ¿cómo reaccionas? con una pataleta, te pones a la defensiva y utilizas un meme que describe mejor tu propia actuación que ninguna otra.

Recuerda: wikipedia y RAE te lo dicen, nazismo y fascimo son extrema derecha. Yo solo te digo dónde puedes comprobarlo. hHasta tu propio enlace lo pone y creo que te he descrito bien en el lado donde puedes leerlo de ese enlace, por si te pierdes, ya que tienes tendencia a ir perdido.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 02-nov-2018 at 18:32 ----------

No hay más que leer, os invito a ello:

Extrema derecha - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

"Historia

Su origen ideológico reside en el pensamiento contrarrevolucionario conservador de De Maistre del siglo XIX que reivindicaba la Edad Media como modelo, situando la ruptura en 1789, con una postura que se acerca más al involucionismo.

Sin embargo, el término ultraderecha o extrema derecha es relativamente moderno. Tiene su origen en el lugar donde se sentaban en el parlamento francés surgido tras la Revolución Francesa. Los monárquicos y los conservadores de la época se sentaban siempre en el lado derecho y los liberales en el izquierdo.​ El término extrema derecha se contrapone a la izquierda radical, y en cierto modo es un movimiento antagónico a las ideas revolucionarias de la izquierda. En ese contexto aparecieron movimientos contrarrevolucionarios de ultraderecha, especialmente en Francia e Italia.

En la primera mitad del siglo XX, el fascismo y nazismo protagonizaron trágicos episodios en Europa, pero acabaron siendo claramente derrotados. Las ideas que estos movimientos representaban han ido tenido continuidad a lo largo del tiempo, como el Partido Nacionaldemócrata de Alemania (NPD), fundado en 1964 o Falange Española, partido sucesor del fundado en 1933 por José Antonio Primo de Rivera, este último con unas ideas basadas en el fascismo italiano de Mussolini con ideas nacionalsindicalistas.

Se consideran partidos de extrema derecha a aquellos partidos cuyo ideario se haya vinculado ideológicamente con el fascismo​ a través de referencias a sus mitos y símbolos, además del seguimiento del programa fascista. También desarrollan una activa labor de deslegitimación de la democracia mediante una oposición antisistema.,​ aunque también se incluyen los grupos neonazis, cuya inspiración es la ideología nazi (contracción de la palabra alemana Nationalsozialistische, que significa 'nacional-socialista')."

Recordad: Extrema derecha = fascismo y/o nazismo.

¿Miente la wikipedia?


----------



## pepeleches (2 Nov 2018)

Lefri dijo:


> La derecha actual es liberal frente a la izquierda que es colectivista.
> 
> Esos son los extremos actuales.



(Con perdón, después de que te gustase mi intervención...) Y UNA MIERDA 

Eso es lo que te gustaría, porque entiendo que eres derechas. Y sí, si quieres criticar a la actual izquierdas nos íbamos a poner tibios. 

Pero...¿la derecha española?:

- Ha subido impuestos
- Ha creado la ley mordaza
- Ha creado delitos de odio
- Ha encumbrado la viogen
- Ha presionado a la justicia
- Ha hecho un rescate bancario

Podría poner una lista TAN LARGA como la de la izquierda. Ni una sola medida liberal, todas absolutamente colectivistas 

No, la derecha española no es liberal en absoluto. De hecho, me molesta muchísimo cuando gente como Esperanza se define como liberal, para al día siguiente publicar que va a hacer nosequé ley para prohibir, limitar, intervenir. 

Por eso precisamente es por lo que digo que el problema es que tienes unos socialistas a un lado, y otros socialistas al otro. 

Ahora comprendo la famosa frase de Hayek 'socialistas de todos los partidos'. 

Lo grande, lo absurdo, lo distópico, es que resulta que Trump, al que considero un patán con pintas de los que dan miedo, sí que ha hecho varias medidas liberales. Un recorte de impuestos bestial (con un éxito sin precdentes de recaudación, paro y subida de salarios...) y una ley para eliminar dos leyes por cada una que se crea. 

Si al final veo que juzgamos al político por su supuesta bondad y no por sus hechos. Obama parecía un agelito, y su legado fue terrorífico en muchos aspectos. En el bélico, sin ir más lejos. 

Y sin embargo Trump que parece el caudillo del pueblo, el Jesús Gil tirano que va a saltarse la ley como le plazca, tócate los cojones que toma medidas liberales. 

El problema es que en 95% de la política va en una dirección. Y eso...es un problema.


----------



## Freedomfighter (17 Nov 2018)

Buena aportación al tema del hilo ienso:


Alguien te acusó de FACH@? Enviale este video. A lo mejor aprende algo. - YouTube



Alguien te acusó de FACH@? Enviale este video. A lo mejor aprende algo.


----------



## Miwiz (21 Nov 2018)

¿Es el fascismo y el nazismo de izquierdas? - YouTube

Tanto Mussolini, como Hitler, como Franco quisieron erradicar a las izquierdas. No podemos utilizar fuentes sin credibilidad e ignorar lo que se comenta en la wiki con secciones escritas por historiadores y politólogos. Que no de vergüenza reconocer las raíces de cada ideología mintiendo o intentando manipular.


----------



## jpjp (21 Nov 2018)

Hitler salio de la extrema izquierda antes de hacer charlas en las tabernas ¿en que partido estaba? ¿de donde copio los gestos como el puño y demas?
Y ya no hablemos de musolini que era del partido socialista italiano antes de crear el falangismo.
Otra cosa es que no pasaran a rusia porque al final lo de rusia fue un cachondeo lo que hicieron lenin y stalin con sus purgas en los gulags y demás.
Pero al final todo es socialismo poner al hombre como eje y usar la filosofia de nietzsche.
Franco lo bueno que tuvo es que a la falange de jose antonio no les dio ni agua y los aparto practicamente a todos.


----------



## Freedomfighter (21 Nov 2018)

Miwiz dijo:


> Tanto Mussolini, como Hitler, como Franco quisieron erradicar a las izquierdas. No podemos utilizar fuentes sin credibilidad e ignorar lo que se comenta en la wiki con secciones escritas por historiadores y politólogos. Que no de vergüenza reconocer las raíces de cada ideología mintiendo o intentando manipular





Buen intento.... :rolleye:


Me sorprende bastante la fecha de publicación de ése vídeo de hace tan solo un par de días ..... ¿acaso éste hilo ha puesto nervioso a alguien? ienso:


En la elaboración y edición del vídeo detecto la mano manipuladora podemita, solo hay que echar un vistazo a la web de "spanish revolution" para darse cuenta de que no es más que otra estrategia de camuflaje más de las ratas bolivarianas, que juegan al escondite afirmando que no están asociados a ningún partido político y lo primero que sale es un discurso del piojoso podemita canario de las rastas hablando de "clases".... ¿que bien no? 
:rolleye:

spanishrevolution..... ¿Quiénes somos?


a mi no me la dais ratitas comunistas....... :bla: :bla: :bla:



el fascismo, el nazismo y el comunismo SON LA MISMA MIERDA represora del pueblo y en nombre del pueblo y eso no lo vais a esconder más por mucho que practiquéis las estrategias de vuestro camarada Goebbels...... ::



















Yo soy de esos "pocos" panda de ratas..... :: :: ::




quién no os conozca que os compre ::


----------



## Lego (21 Nov 2018)

Aquí viene bastante bien explicadas las bases del fascismo.

Con subtítulos en español

Is Fascism Right Or Left? - YouTube

Que los fascistas quisieran acabar con los comunistas no les convierte en derecha. Es un simple caso de piolet. La izquierda siempre ha sido así.


----------



## Miwiz (22 Nov 2018)

jpjp dijo:


> Hitler salio de la extrema izquierda antes de hacer charlas en las tabernas ¿en que partido estaba? ¿de donde copio los gestos como el puño y demas?
> Y ya no hablemos de musolini que era del partido socialista italiano antes de crear el falangismo.
> Otra cosa es que no pasaran a rusia porque al final lo de rusia fue un cachondeo lo que hicieron lenin y stalin con sus purgas en los gulags y demás.
> Pero al final todo es socialismo poner al hombre como eje y usar la filosofia de nietzsche.
> Franco lo bueno que tuvo es que a la falange de jose antonio no les dio ni agua y los aparto practicamente a todos.



Has pasado de ser todo fachada a decir desfachateces. Comunista dice jejeje ahora cualquier cosa es comunista, me da que eres ignorante también sobre esta ideología.

Lo dicho, puedes aplicarte lo del primer meme totalmente pues solo usas eso, memes y vídeos de gente desconocida y sin credibilidad. Es como creer en unicornios.

Mientras, *las mayores enciclopedias mundiales y en todos los idiomas del mundo, te dicen que fascismo, nazismo y extrema derecha son lo mismo* pero no te vale, hay que ser cuadriculado.

*Extrema derecha - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

'los dirigentes de partidos de extrema derecha suelen ser o tener algún tipo de relación con la ideología de tipo fascista'

Fascismo - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

'fascismo es una ideología de derechas'

Nazismo - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

'en alemán nazi y al socialismo lo llaman sozi'

'La vigésimo segunda edición del Diccionario de la lengua española define nazismo como el «movimiento político y social del Tercer Reich alemán, de carácter pangermanista, fascista y antisemita»'

Con características contrarias a la izquierda:

Nacionalismo, racismo, xenofobia, antisemita, anticomunista, racial, eugenasia, imperialista, monárcico, religioso, antilibertario, etc.

Fascismo. Artículo de la Enciclopedia.

'ultraderecha europea'*

Y para acabar, solo hay que mirar lo que era Franco y lo que son sus herederos. ¿Quienes protegen y claman a Franco? Las derechas, y extremas derechas como España 2000, la Falange (más con Primo de Rivera). Hacen el saludo fascista (como fachas que son), cantan el cara al sol y muchos de sus integrantes van con símbolos nazis.

Y ahora, seguro que me traes un vídeo perdido o un meme, no creo que puedas argumentar nada desde una fuente como la wikipedia, enciclopedia que también usa google como mayor fuente de información y más fiable.

Saludos y no os tostéis cara al sol.


----------



## Miwiz (22 Nov 2018)

*'PP y Ciudadanos no se suman a la condena del franquismo aprobada por el Senado'*







Franquismo: PP y Ciudadanos no se suman a la condena del franquismo aprobada por el Senado | Público

Los nietos de Franco se oponen a condenar al amiguete de Hitler.

En el enlace podéis leer:

'La Cámara Alta ha aprobado una moción que condena la dictadura, pide la prohibición de las fundaciones que exalten al fascismo y muestra el respaldo para exhumar a Franco del Valle de los Caídos y reformar la Ley de Memoria Histórica. PP y Ciudadanos se han abstenido.'

Franco = facha = facismo = extrema derecha ¿Y se oponen a condenarlo? PP y Ciudadanos, Vox también era contrario como La Falange y España 2000.

Más claro agua y no hay más ciego que el que no quiere ver.


----------



## jpjp (22 Nov 2018)

Veo muy nerviosos a algunos con este hilo en donde se dice la verdad que el nazismo y el falangismo son de izquierdas, por algo franco se quito de encima a la falange de jose antonio y fue mas un lider autoritario.
Como han jodido a la historia filosofos como nietzsche, marx, descartes and company, han sido un cancer para la sociedad.
Porque al final han sido filosofos que lo unico que buscaron fuera que crear el hombre perfecto y eso no existe y eso ha derivado en el nazismo, comunismo y falangismo creando figuras que lo unico que han hecho es crear la epoca más negra de la sociedad, que ideologias de mierda por esos sinvergüenzas.


----------



## Miwiz (22 Nov 2018)

jpjp dijo:


> Veo muy nerviosos a algunos con este hilo en donde se dice la verdad que el nazismo y el falangismo son de izquierdas, por algo franco se quito de encima a la falange de jose antonio y fue mas un lider autoritario.
> Como han jodido a la historia filosofos como nietzsche, marx, descartes and company, han sido un cancer para la sociedad.
> Porque al final han sido filosofos que lo unico que buscaron fuera que crear el hombre perfecto y eso no existe y eso ha derivado en el nazismo, comunismo y falangismo creando figuras que lo unico que han hecho es crear la epoca más negra de la sociedad, que ideologias de mierda por esos sinvergüenzas.



Falange Española - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Ideología	Fascismo
Posición	Extrema derecha

Fotos: La protesta de Femen en un acto de la Falange, en imágenes | España | EL PAÍS

La Falange conmemorando la muerte de Franco hace escasos días. Aunque en su momento tuvieron sus diferencias con Franco, comparten ideas nacionalistas de extrema derecha. Un poco de historia falangista para que no seas ignorante:

Preguntas sobre Falange durante la Guerra Civil y el franquismo

Antes de decir tonterías, haceos un favor e informaos bien.


----------



## Freedomfighter (22 Nov 2018)

Menudos FALSOS sois ratitas..... :bla: :bla: :bla: 


Podemos y Falange - discurso identico - YouTube



jose-antonio-primo-de-rivera-pablo-iglesias-falange-espanola-jons-podemos.shtml


Twitter



Los mismos perros con diferente collar...... ::


----------



## cripton36 (22 Nov 2018)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Menudos FALSOS sois ratitas..... :bla: :bla: :bla:
> 
> 
> Podemos y Falange - discurso identico - YouTube
> ...



como todo lo que son. CAPITALISTAS, de segunda, pero capitalistas al fin
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Miwiz (23 Nov 2018)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Menudos FALSOS sois ratitas..... :bla: :bla: :bla:
> 
> 
> Podemos y Falange - discurso identico - YouTube
> ...



Hay que ser zopenco. Lo primero que deberíais hacer es aprender cada ideología y así las entenderíais sin mezclar churras con merinas. No os dejaríais engañar por etiquetas o por vídeos manipuladores o sin idea como este.

Hay características políticas que se ven presentes en diferentes ideologías, no son exclsuivas, muy pocas características son exclusivas y el ser contrario al capitalismo no es exclusivo de nadie.

Invocamos de nuevo a la wiki, con lo fácil que es...

Anticapitalismo - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

*Un punto en común de los idearios del fascismo es la supresión de la autonomía, y en algunos casos la completa existencia, del capitalismo de larga escala y del capitalismo financiero*. El fascismo promulga un tipo de anticapitalismo en que los gobiernos fascistas obliguen a las empresas privadas y a los individuos particulares, quienes poseen los medios de producción, a trabajar para servir a los intereses nacionales, minando el derecho de propiedad.

En el fascismo existe una preferencia hacia la empresa agrícola e industrial, y un desprecio ideológico hacia el comercio (ganancias) y las finanzas, así también prefiere la autarquía antes que el comercio internacional. Algunos proyectos incluyeron programas de nacionalización de empresas extranjeras o de ciertos grupos perseguidos y la colectivización de ciertos tipos de propiedad privada.

Este *rechazo nacionalista al capitalismo, como al comunismo, se denomina tercerposicionismo*.

¿Y qué es el tercerposicionismo?

Tercera posición - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Tercera posición es un término paraguas.​ Ha sido aplicado a las *corrientes políticas que buscan enfatizar su posición contraria tanto al comunismo como al capitalismo, siendo antimarxistas y antiliberales*, así como utilizar un espectro político diferente del que ubica a los partidos políticos en izquierda o derecha.

Ya que hay una apariencia de que no se ha estudiado en la vida, no queda otra que leer y aprender. No seamos zopencos...

Y por si alguien tiene duda, veamos quién se ubica en la extrema derecha:

https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Extrema_derecha#Ideología

*La extrema derecha en España*

Democracia Nacional
Plataforma per Catalunya
España 2000
Derecha Navarra y Española
Movimiento Social Republicano
*Falange Española de las JONS (1976)
Falange Auténtica*
La España en Marcha
Grupo de Acción Valencianista
Círculo Tradicionalista Pedro Menéndez de Avilés
Y.... *VOX*, partido que hace mucha propaganda por estos lares.

¡Leed insensatos, leed!


----------



## jpjp (23 Nov 2018)

cripton36 dijo:


> como todo lo que son. CAPITALISTAS, de segunda, pero capitalistas al fin
> te Saluda un marxista



Y si miras el discurso de stalin o lenin o hitler no se diferencia en mucho.


----------



## Walter Eucken (23 Nov 2018)

Nazis y Comunistas primos hermanos con el mismo enemigo, ambos quieren derribar a la democracia liberal.

El comunista que alaba los experimentos de control social de cariz totalitario del gobierno chino o los golpes de estado de los bolivarianos, aquí en España van de "demócratas" que en nombre de la democracia y la "tolerancia" -eso dicen- van estigmatizando a sus futuras víctimas de "fachas" y "nazis" con unas tácticas auténticamente goebbelianas para justificar la violencia que se pretende ejercer sobre ellas con posterioridad.

Son muy de usar también la técnica psicopática de la gaslight -buscad por internet-.


----------



## Talosgüevos (23 Nov 2018)

Miwiz dijo:


> ¿Es el fascismo y el nazismo de izquierdas? - YouTube
> 
> Tanto Mussolini, como Hitler, como Franco quisieron erradicar a las izquierdas. No podemos utilizar fuentes sin credibilidad e ignorar lo que se comenta en la wiki con secciones escritas por historiadores y politólogos. Que no de vergüenza reconocer las raíces de cada ideología mintiendo o intentando manipular.





Hitler y Mussolini eran de izquierdas, según tú teoría querían AUTOERRADICARSE, Franco es un caso aparte, era Monarquico pero pienso que bastante APOLÍTICO.



Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Fuera HIJOS DE PUTA de la Selección


----------



## dragon33 (23 Nov 2018)

Ser socialista no implica ser de izquierdas, pequeño matiz.


----------



## Walter Eucken (23 Nov 2018)

Miwiz dijo:


> *'PP y Ciudadanos no se suman a la condena del franquismo aprobada por el Senado'*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




El PP en su día ya condenó al franquismo. No tiene porqué votar exhumar a Franco ni reformar la ley de memoria histórica en el sentido que le dicte la izquierda.

Vamos a ver, si el PSOE quiere memoria histórica, que empiece por pedir PERDÓN por su papel durante la II República, por su golpismo, pucherazo incluido y su discurso de odio radical, genocida y guerra civilista que adopto en aquel periodo. Al fin y al cabo mantiene las mismas siglas y se siente heredero de aquel período.

A los demás que nos dejen en paz, sobre todo a los que hemos nacido después de estar Franco enterrado y bajo una losa que creo pesa dos Tn. A ver si ahora vamos a tener que estar condenando la I Guerra Carlista también. No somos culpables del franquismo, no tenemos porqué condenar nada. 

Vladimir Putin parece admirar ciertos aspectos de Stalin y nadie le llama estalinista. Aquí alabas el desempeño de la economía española durante los 60' y eres facha de manual.


----------



## Miwiz (23 Nov 2018)

Walter Eucken dijo:


> El PP en su día ya condenó al franquismo. No tiene porqué votar exhumar a Franco ni reformar la ley de memoria histórica en el sentido que le dicte la izquierda.
> 
> Vamos a ver, si el PSOE quiere memoria histórica, que empiece por pedir PERDÓN por su papel durante la II República, por su golpismo, pucherazo incluido y su discurso de odio radical, genocida y guerra civilista que adopto en aquel periodo. Al fin y al cabo mantiene las mismas siglas y se siente heredero de aquel período.
> 
> ...



¿Cuándo y cómo lo condenaron? No es ilegal el fascimo por lo tanto no está condenado. 

Ahora Europa quiere cprohibir el fascismo, se acaban de dar cuenta que ya estamos en pleno siglo XXI. Esto afectaría a las extremas derechas de España y a las fundaciones que enalltezcan el fascismo como por ejemplo la Fundación Francisco franco.

La Eurocámara pide la prohibición de fundaciones "que exalten el fascismo" como la de Francisco Franco

'La Eurocámara pide la prohibición de fundaciones "que exalten el fascismo" como la de Francisco Franco'

El Parlamento pide la prohibición de grupos y organizaciones neofascistas | Noticias | Parlamento Europeo

'El Parlamento pide la prohibición de grupos y organizaciones neofascistas

Fundación Franco, Hogar Social Madrid, Falange, Alianza Nacional y Democracia Nacional'

Hay miles de enlaces en Internet sobre el tema.

Y ya que he puesto esto, es una desfachatez seguir diciendo que el fascismo es de izquierdas, solo hay que ver quienes caerían con la prohibición del fascismo de la eurocámara y solo he puesto de la parte de España, en Europa caerían corrientes y grupos nazis y fascistas.


----------



## anonimo123 (23 Nov 2018)

El fascismo no es ni de izquierda ni de derechas, es un sistema político autoritario en contraste a un sistema político no autoritario. Y repito *es un término POLITICO, no económico
*

Si de lo que hablamos es del modelo económico y social ya podemos referirnos al *nacionalsocialismo, nacionalsindicalismo... que era una combinación de economía mixta con nacionalismo y conservadurismo.*

Por último nacionalsocialismo no es sinónimo de Hitler, ni es de por sí antisemita, autoritario... EL nacionalsocialismo puede ser autoritario o democrático. *Es simplemente un término económico y social*


----------



## Walter Eucken (23 Nov 2018)

Miwiz dijo:


> ¿Cuándo y cómo lo condenaron? No es ilegal el fascimo por lo tanto no está condenado.
> 
> Ahora Europa quiere cprohibir el fascismo, se acaban de dar cuenta que ya estamos en pleno siglo XXI. Esto afectaría a las extremas derechas de España y a las fundaciones que enalltezcan el fascismo como por ejemplo la Fundación Francisco franco.
> 
> ...



Cuesta poco tirar de google.. pero esto ya lo sabéis 

El PP condena en el Parlamento la 'dictadura' de Francisco Franco - España - El Periódico Extremadura

No veo excesiva diferencia entre un régimen comunista tipo Corea del Norte con el prototipo de país que podría resultar de una ideología fascista. Otra cosa es que, lo que ahora denominamos izquierda es otra cosa... la socialdemocracia alemana era tildada de "social-fascista" por la propaganda soviética porque el fascismo guste o no, no deja de ser una suerte de herejía socialista. Y claro a los herejes se les odia.. con odio teológico pero salen de donde salen. Es la verdad.

La neoreligión pogre de la agenda políticamente correcta tiene un tufo fascista liberticida que tira para atrás, porque lo llevan en los genes.. aunque claro decirles esto es como si un agnóstico le menciona a un calvinista fundamentalista cuanto se parece a un papista numerario del Opus Dei. 

A los que no somos ni una cosa ni la otra, a ver si nos dejáis en paz de una puta vez, a ver si os enteráis ya.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (23 Nov 2018)

Algun dia os explicare lo que es el fascio..... betillas. 

Aun no estais preparados para comer chuleton. Sois bebes y teneis que tomar leche.


----------



## cripton36 (23 Nov 2018)

anonimo123 dijo:


> El fascismo no es ni de izquierda ni de derechas, es un sistema político autoritario en contraste a un sistema político no autoritario. Y repito *es un término POLITICO, no económico
> *
> 
> Si de lo que hablamos es del modelo económico y social ya podemos referirnos al *nacionalsocialismo, nacionalsindicalismo... que era una combinación de economía mixta con nacionalismo y conservadurismo.*
> ...



me quedo con el primer parrafo solamente, el resto no cuadra.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Miwiz (27 Nov 2018)

Walter Eucken dijo:


> Cuesta poco tirar de google.. pero esto ya lo sabéis
> 
> El PP condena en el Parlamento la 'dictadura' de Francisco Franco - España - El Periódico Extremadura
> 
> ...



Si estuviese condenado, sería ilegal. Los paripés es para ceporros.

Y este debate ya no tiene sentido, hablo por todo el post. No se puede ir contra la wikipedia, la mayor enciclopedia del mundo y la más fiable usada por google como referencia. Decir lo contrario ya es catetismo cerrado.


----------



## pepeleches (27 Nov 2018)

jpjp dijo:


> Veo muy nerviosos a algunos con este hilo en donde se dice la verdad que el nazismo y el falangismo son de izquierdas, por algo franco se quito de encima a la falange de jose antonio y fue mas un lider autoritario.



Es que no son de izquierdas; son socialistas. 

Y es un problema peor, en la medida de que la gente solo sabe posicionarse como izquierda o derecha. 

Es decir, o tiende hacia un socialismo o tiende hacia el otro.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (28 Nov 2018)

El fascismo no es de derechas ni de izquierdas, no cree en los partidos que dividen la nacion en partes enfrentadas, y que solo son utiles a las oligarquias politicas que pretenden vender y aprovecharse del pais. El fascismo es totalitario porque concibe el estado y la sociedad como un todo organico. El fascismo gobierna para todas las clases sociales, pero preferentemente para los mas desfavorecidos. Los fascismos europeos fueron un exito economico y social sin precedentes.

El fascismo reconcilia la Tradicion con la Modernidad. 

Como critica, decir que el fascismo de los años 30, le dio poca importancia al concepto de la Libertad Individual, algo ciertamente muy importante en la vida de cualquier ser humano.


----------



## Freedomfighter (29 Nov 2018)

jfernandez dijo:


> El fascismo no es de derechas ni de izquierdas, no cree en los partidos que dividen la nacion en partes enfrentadas, y que solo son utiles a las oligarquias politicas que pretenden vender y aprovecharse del pais. *El fascismo es totalitario porque concibe el estado y la sociedad como un todo organico. El fascismo gobierna para todas las clases sociales, pero preferentemente para los mas desfavorecidos. *Los fascismos europeos fueron un exito economico y social sin precedentes.
> 
> El fascismo reconcilia la Tradicion con la Modernidad.
> 
> Como critica, decir que el fascismo de los años 30, le dio poca importancia al concepto de la Libertad Individual, algo ciertamente muy importante en la vida de cualquier ser humano.






Dígame usted que su definición no encaja perfectamente con el COMUNISMO.... ienso:


en fin, lo dicho, TODOS LA MISMA MIERDA!! ::


----------



## cripton36 (29 Nov 2018)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Dígame usted que su definición no encaja perfectamente con el COMUNISMO.... ienso:
> 
> 
> en fin, lo dicho, TODOS LA MISMA MIERDA!! ::



en nada encaja. mas bien es el retrato de el socialism-leninista.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Freedomfighter (3 Dic 2018)

Más pruebas evidentes de que los únicos fascistas agresivos y violentos son las ratas comunistas..... ::


Iglesias rabia por la derrota de la extrema izquierda y llama a la revuelta - ESdiario.


Pablo Iglesias: llama a movilizar las hordas comunistas y crear un caos en las calles - YouTube


----------



## cripton36 (3 Dic 2018)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Más pruebas evidentes de que los únicos fascistas agresivos y violentos son las ratas comunistas..... ::
> 
> 
> Iglesias rabia por la derrota de la extrema izquierda y llama a la revuelta - ESdiario.
> ...



Iglesias ni Podemos es o son comunistas. ellos no saben que es eso ni tampoco de comunismo. son capitalistas tarados.
o acaso crees que no hay capitalistas tarados?
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Lefri (3 Dic 2018)

Totalmente de acuerdo. 

Cuando la izquierda pierde, sale a berrear a las calles. Ese es el respeto que tienen por el
pluralismo ideológico.

Les importa una mierda los 400.000 votantes de vox en Andalucía. Que hay que insultarlos. Pues se insulta. Que hay que faltarles el respeto, pues se le falta.

Así es la izmierda. Así les van.

Eso sí. Ellos pueden pactar con los independentistas. Ellos pueden tener chalets millonarios a precio de ganga. Ellos no son casta, pero chupan del estado como nadie.

Ellos van por la vida de antifascistas, pero por sus actos son totalitarios y anti demócratas.

Ellos -la izmierda- son los auténticos fachas.

Los andaluces lo saben. Y les han dado un ostión en las urnas.

Próximo ostion: las europeas y las generales.

Preparen palomitas.


----------



## Garrotevil (5 May 2019)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Estoy HARTO ya de ver como los progres del foro y de fuera del foro usan la palabra "FASCISTA" como ofensa e insulto hacía todo aquel que no piense de la forma subnormal en la que piensan ellos, desde éste hilo les regalo un poco de información y de historia a ver si aprenden de una p. vez que el fascismo y el nazismo provienen de sus mismas filas ideológicas, ideologías que junto con el comunismo han causado cientos de millones de muertes a lo largo y ancho de la historia del hombre, como para que encima vengan dando lecciones de moral éstos impresentables.... :bla: :bla: :bla:
> 
> 
> *LOS FASCISTAS SOIS VOSOTROS Y SOIS TAN IMBÉCILES QUE NI SIQUIERA LO SABÉIS.....* :: :: ::
> ...



Hombre, donde va a parar, donde haya un gobierno militar k nos meta a todos en cintura... Marikones, maleantes, vagos y piojosos, la puta ruina d este pais... De los patriotas k se llevan la pasta a otros paises, te pagan un sieldo miserable y demas de esos ni hablamos, si eso otro día


----------



## Garrotevil (5 May 2019)

Miwiz dijo:


> He aquí la evidencia a la falta de argumentos, me habéis soltado una pequeña risa a la par que me inspira pena. Solo dos frases para intentar desacreditar y decir que no da más de sí, con dos frases repito. ¿Que sería dar de sí? ¿Tres frases? Podéis hacer más, esforzaos.
> 
> ---------- Post added 29-oct-2018 at 09:12 ----------
> 
> ...



Asi nos va, en vez de buscar un "enemigo" comun, nos pegamos entre nosotros, es lo k tiene ser idealista


----------



## Garrotevil (5 May 2019)

cripton36 dijo:


> me quedo con el primer parrafo solamente, el resto no cuadra.
> te Saluda un marxista



Yo lo reconozco, soy un fascista d izkierdas, no dejaria botar a la gente..., no puedo entender k mi voto valga lo mismo kel d un tio k vota ladrones, fascistas, intolerantes5, homofobos.... A esa gente yp, le kitaba el dereyxo al voto, mis cojones 33


----------



## Decipher (5 May 2019)

No, es la típica defleción de culpa de la izquierda. El fascismo es estatismo llevado a su grado extremo, nace a imitación de la izquierda, con elementos de exaltación identitaria de patria o raza por lo que se le adjudica una pertenencia a la derecha pero no pertenece a ella si no que es una excisión de la izquierda contraria al internacionalismo, el fascismo se enfrento al izquierdismo clásico lo que le colocó frente a el, pero también es revolucionario y transformador al modo izquierdista. A menudo se le ha denominado la tercera via ya que toma elementos de la izquierda y la derecha, pero su origen claro está en la izquierda. El partido nazi aleman era socialista, la Falange española sindicalista y Mussolini el inventor del fascismo fue socialista.


----------



## Garrotevil (6 May 2019)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> ¿sois la misma persona con diferentes nicks o es que todos los anticapitalistas os expresáis igual de mal? parece que hablaseis en clave joder
> 
> 
> eso de si te pagan es que trabajas para un amo es la chorrada más grande que he escuchado en mi vida, TODO el mundo que produce riqueza recibe una contraprestación en forma de dinero, incluso Jeff Bezos, que es el tío más rico del planeta recibe dinero de sus clientes, ¿son entonces esos clientes sus amos?
> ...



Eso de kel estado proteje o cuida a los "necesitados" es mucho decir, la democracia es el sistema menos malo conocido, pero podriamos hacer muchas cosas mas en este puto pais, con minusculas, españa, por mejorar la vida d los mas desfavorecidos, k yo soy un afortunado y tú también!!


----------



## Garrotevil (6 May 2019)

jfernandez dijo:


> Algun dia os explicare lo que es el fascio..... betillas.
> 
> Aun no estais preparados para comer chuleton. Sois bebes y teneis que tomar leche.



Gracias, maestro, te esperamos ansiosos, y d rodillas


----------



## Garrotevil (6 May 2019)

jfernandez dijo:


> Algun dia os explicare lo que es el fascio..... betillas.
> 
> Aun no estais preparados para comer chuleton. Sois bebes y teneis que tomar leche.



Gracias, maestro, te esperamos ansiosos, y d rodill


----------



## Garrotevil (6 May 2019)

Decipher dijo:


> No, es la típica defleción de culpa de la izquierda. El fascismo es estatismo llevado a su grado extremo, nace a imitación de la izquierda, con elementos de exaltación identitaria de patria o raza por lo que se le adjudica una pertenencia a la derecha pero no pertenece a ella si no que es una excisión de la izquierda contraria al internacionalismo, el fascismo se enfrento al izquierdismo clásico lo que le colocó frente a el, pero también es revolucionario y transformador al modo izquierdista. A menudo se le ha denominado la tercera via ya que toma elementos de la izquierda y la derecha, pero su origen claro está en la izquierda. El partido nazi aleman era socialista, la Falange española sindicalista y Mussolini el inventor del fascismo fue socialista.



Menos mal k falange piensa en los currelas...


----------



## Garrotevil (6 May 2019)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Estoy HARTO ya de ver como los progres del foro y de fuera del foro usan la palabra "FASCISTA" como ofensa e insulto hacía todo aquel que no piense de la forma subnormal en la que piensan ellos, desde éste hilo les regalo un poco de información y de historia a ver si aprenden de una p. vez que el fascismo y el nazismo provienen de sus mismas filas ideológicas, ideologías que junto con el comunismo han causado cientos de millones de muertes a lo largo y ancho de la historia del hombre, como para que encima vengan dando lecciones de moral éstos impresentables.... :bla: :bla: :bla:
> 
> 
> *LOS FASCISTAS SOIS VOSOTROS Y SOIS TAN IMBÉCILES QUE NI SIQUIERA LO SABÉIS.....* :: :: ::
> ...



ZP radikalsocialista? Infanticidio abortista? Tu te has leido despues d escribir?


----------



## Decipher (6 May 2019)

Garrotevil dijo:


> Menos mal k falange piensa en los currelas...



Lo hace, otra cosa es que la gente que hay ahí te convenza o no. Lo mismo se puede decir de Podemos o el PSOE.


----------



## cripton36 (6 May 2019)

ento


Garrotevil dijo:


> Yo lo reconozco, soy un fascista d izkierdas, no dejaria botar a la gente..., no puedo entender k mi voto valga lo mismo kel d un tio k vota ladrones, fascistas, intolerantes5, homofobos.... A esa gente yp, le kitaba el dereyxo al voto, mis cojones 33



entonces eres una persona capitalista violenta proclive a la naturaleza fascista.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Burbujo II (13 Oct 2019)

*JOjojoojjojojjoojojjoojjojojojoojjojojjo

   *


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (13 Oct 2019)

14/88


----------



## Freedomfighter (17 Nov 2019)

Aporto más pruebas a mi hilo sobre las raíces socialistas del fascismo.











Lo peor de soportar la arrogancia de un ignorante es saber que jamás será consciente de serlo y por ende jamás tendrá cura a través de ningún tipo de razonamiento. 






a mamar progres de mierda, LA VERDAD es lo único que jamás podréis cambiar con vuestras maquiavélicas manipulaciones de la historia.


----------



## Play_91 (17 Nov 2019)

La derecha siempre tiene formas de dar la vuelta a la tortilla con el "y tú más".


----------



## Freedomfighter (18 Nov 2019)

Play_91 dijo:


> La derecha siempre tiene formas de dar la vuelta a la tortilla con el "y tú más".




Querrás decir que las izmierdas siempre acusan a los demás de ser lo que son ellos en realidad, de forma que así despiste a los observadores y se traguen sus falsas posturas, los hechos son los que cuentan!! y los hechos tumban todas vuestras mentiras. 


¿¿me niegas en algún momento el HECHO de que el creador del fascismo fue el nº2 del Partido Socialista Italiano??



¿¿te atreves a negarme ese hecho histórico sin que se te caiga la cara de vergüenza encima del teclado?? 


vamos, te animo al debate, deja a un lado las frasecitas cortas e infantiles para responder y contra-argumenta mi exposición de los hechos con los tuyos.....


----------



## Play_91 (18 Nov 2019)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Querrás decir que las izmierdas siempre acusan a los demás de ser lo que son ellos en realidad, de forma que así despiste a los observadores y se traguen sus falsas posturas, los hechos son los que cuentan!! y los hechos tumban todas vuestras mentiras.
> 
> ¿¿me niegas en algún momento el HECHO de que el creador del fascismo fue el nº2 del Partido Socialista Italiano??
> 
> ...



No seré yo quien defienda a un ppsoe pro bilderberg macho


----------



## wintermute81 (18 Nov 2019)

Esta claro que el fascismo no es la antítesis del marxismo, si ni que es una derivación de este con tintes nacionalistas.
El país más próximo al fascismo en la actualidad es la Republica Popular China


----------



## Alex Cosma (23 Dic 2019)

Lo principal de todos los sistemas e ideologías es lo que tienen en común, no lo que los diferencia... Por eso se crea y da alas a un FALSO DEBATE, el de las "diferencias"; es decir, se critica lo secundario para afirmar lo principal.

Salvo el anarquismo (ahora hablaré de él), todos son ESTATÓLATRAS-ESTATÓFILOS, incluidos los modernos neoliberales, que de anti-estado tienen poco, porque es precisamente el ESTADO quien vela por la mega-propiedad-privada.

Así mismo, todos son pro-asalariado... que es el quid de la cuestión: porque el salariado es lo que sustituyó a la institución llamada esclavitud. El salariado es una esclavitud dulcificada.

El anarquismo, por su parte, surgió, al igual que los demás, de la Ilustración, por tanto (en su versión más extendida y activa) adolece de las mismas taras: desarrollismo, productivismo, progresismo, industrialismo (la mayor parte del anarquismo fue proletariado industrial), urbanismo, etc.
¿De qué sirve un pensamiento anti-estado que luego suscribe todas las creaciones de éste? Hasta el punto ha llegado el anarquismo actual que ya es, de facto, la ideología más ESTATÓFILA y CAPITALISTA de todas, por ser el máximo valedor (más si cabe que la izquierda) de todas las religiones políticas creadas por el dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL: feminismo (que es neo-patriarcado), homosexualismo, antirracismo, inmigracionismo, islamofilia... y las más recientes, veganismo, animalismo, cambioclimatismo, etc.

No casualmente todas esos sistemas, ideologías y pensamientos usan la muletilla de "la oscura edad media"... Y no es casual, no:

A la caída de Roma no hubo ningún otro imperio o poder de tal envergadura, lo cual dio lugar a que se abriera una ventana de libertad para los pueblos... los cuales abandonaron las ciudades para volver al medio rural... El feudalismo no es lo que nos han contado, y en su peor faceta (la que nos venden y restriegan por la cara) el pueblo tenía más libertad fáctica que ahora (demostrable)... Y eso donde hubo feudalismo, que no es el caso de la península ibérica... Aquí hubo señoríos, y sólo a partir de la Baja Edad Media...

Porque es de la baja edad media de la que nos hablan sobre todo, y de la Alta sólo nos dicen que los musulmanes conquistaron casi toda la península, cosa que no es cierta tampoco.

Pues bien, en la Edad Media, a falta de un poder militar coercitivo tan fuerte como el de Roma, surgió el "libre mercado", es decir, el comercio libre sin regulación de un ESTADO.... Los neoliberales se camuflan en ese concepto, para afirmar que el CAPITALISMO es eso... es "libre mercado", pero eso es FALSO.

El CAPITALISMO es una creación del ESTADO, más concretamente del núcleo del ESTADO, el EJÉRCITO. El capitalismo está diseñado para surtir a la guerra. El CAPITALISMO sólo es posible con ESTADO, ya sea capitalismo privado o capitalismo de estado, o lo más habitual, una mezcla de ambos. El CAPITALISMO sólo es posible con salariado.

El LIBRE MERCADO sólo es posible sin ESTADO (o mínimo) y sin SALARIADO (o mínimo).


----------



## kikoseis (23 Dic 2019)

El fascismo es de izquierdas, la tierra es plana, y el hombre no pisó la luna.


----------



## cripton36 (23 Dic 2019)

kikoseis dijo:


> El fascismo es de izquierdas, la tierra es plana, y el hombre no pisó la luna.



fascism y socialism son versiones violentas del capitalista.
un marxista te desea FELIZ NAVIDAD


----------



## Lefri (23 Dic 2019)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Estoy HARTO ya de ver como los progres del foro y de fuera del foro usan la palabra "FASCISTA" como ofensa e insulto hacía todo aquel que no piense de la forma subnormal en la que piensan ellos, desde éste hilo les regalo un poco de información y de historia a ver si aprenden de una p. vez que el fascismo y el nazismo provienen de sus mismas filas ideológicas, ideologías que junto con el comunismo han causado cientos de millones de muertes a lo largo y ancho de la historia del hombre, como para que encima vengan dando lecciones de moral éstos impresentables.... :bla: :bla: :bla:
> 
> 
> *LOS FASCISTAS SOIS VOSOTROS Y SOIS TAN IMBÉCILES QUE NI SIQUIERA LO SABÉIS.....* :: :: ::
> ...



Efectivamente, los fachas son de izquierdas.


----------



## Freedomfighter (8 Ene 2020)

Subo éste hilo para declarar oficialmente que los fascistas de la izmierda acaban de proclamarse gobernantes de Expaña.


Sánchez promete su cargo y ultima la composición del nuevo Gobierno


----------



## Impactrueno (8 Ene 2020)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Subo éste hilo para declarar oficialmente que los fascistas de la izmierda acaban de proclamarse gobernantes de Expaña.
> 
> 
> Sánchez promete su cargo y ultima la composición del nuevo Gobierno



Siempre se van los mejores... RIP


----------



## javiwell (8 Ene 2020)

El socialismo consiste en organizar a toda la sociedad de forma coactiva... ya sea para abolir clases sociales o para instaurarlas. 

El fascismo es solo una rama del socialismo. 

Desde el socialismo se puede obligar a toda la sociedad a tener una sola religión o también prohibir todo culto religioso, la cuestión es hacer lo que diga el gobernante.

El gobernante político ama el socialismo porque le permite justificar cualquier coacción hacia los demás, aunque salga beneficiado.

Sin embargo el liberal se guía por unos principios morales que le impiden organizar coactivamente a la sociedad. Básicamente la propiedad de uno mismo y el respeto a la propiedad ajena, por encima de la democracia


----------



## machote hispano (9 Ene 2020)

Pillo sitio, y de paso me cachis en el nuevo gobierno corrupto.


----------



## Uritorco (9 Ene 2020)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Estoy HARTO ya de ver como los progres del foro y de fuera del foro usan la palabra "FASCISTA" como ofensa e insulto hacía todo aquel que no piense de la forma subnormal en la que piensan ellos, desde éste hilo les regalo un poco de información y de historia a ver si aprenden de una p. vez que el fascismo y el nazismo provienen de sus mismas filas ideológicas, ideologías que junto con el comunismo han causado cientos de millones de muertes a lo largo y ancho de la historia del hombre, como para que encima vengan dando lecciones de moral éstos impresentables.... :bla: :bla: :bla:
> 
> 
> *LOS FASCISTAS SOIS VOSOTROS Y SOIS TAN IMBÉCILES QUE NI SIQUIERA LO SABÉIS.....* :: :: ::
> ...



O sea, que los antifascistas son en realidad fascistas, segun su criterio. Entonces los fascistas de verdad son antifascistas, que a la vez son fascistas encubiertos. Que me explique alguien de verdad este entuertano porque he acabado mareado. La empanada mental que tienen algunos.


----------



## Freedomfighter (9 Ene 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> O sea, que los antifascistas son en realidad fascistas, segun su criterio. Entonces los fascistas de verdad son antifascistas, que a la vez son fascistas encubiertos. Que me explique alguien de verdad este entuertano porque he acabado mareado. La empanada mental que tienen algunos.




se os da muy bien usar el humor para manipular, eso es algo que sabéis hacer muy bien los izmierdosos, tenéis al Gran Wuarroming, tenéis al Dani Mateo y bueno, a casi la totalidad de los faranduleros que salen en la tele a los que les gusta comer polla de los mismos que les subvencionan para poder vivir de puta madre en sus mansiones, con sus fiestas y con su farlopa.


Si no te enteras de que el fascismo fue creado por un SOCIALISTA de los tuyos o el NAZISMO también, será que o bien eres un poquito retrasado o mamas de la teta de las izmierdas de alguna forma y no te interesa admitirlo, para el resto de performances te pides cita en la Sexcta para hacer el payaso en el intermedio mejor que en un foro serio como éste.....


----------



## Freedomfighter (14 Ene 2020)

Aporto otra prueba más a mi hilo, una prueba que a poca inteligencia que se tenga deja en absoluta evidencia la enorme similitud de las estrategias de propaganda nazis con las usadas actualmente por los líderes de la izmierda.










Yo creo que por poco alcance intelectual que se tenga, leer esa decálogo y compararlo con lo que estamos viendo diariamente en los medios de comunicación españoles te deja las cosas muy muy claras, son los mismos perros con diferente collar.


----------



## Freedomfighter (14 Ene 2020)

Si tuvieses algo de cerebro y no sufrieses de retardo, hasta tú te darías cuenta de que esos amos que tu tanto defiendes están llevando a cabo ese decálogo de sus camaradas nazis prácticamente al pie de la letra, pero lo dicho, eso es algo de lo que no espero en ningún momento que seas consciente, eso sería casi un milagro de los que solo puede presumir la Virgen de Lourdes.....


----------



## cripton36 (14 Ene 2020)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Dígame usted que su definición no encaja perfectamente con el COMUNISMO.... ienso:
> 
> 
> en fin, lo dicho, TODOS LA MISMA MIERDA!! ::



claramente NO ENCAJA CON EL COMUNISMO. encaja con el socialism-leninista ( capitalism monopolista de estado)
el fascism y el socialism-leninista son extremos violentos de el capitalism.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Freedomfighter (15 Ene 2020)

cripton36 dijo:


> claramente NO ENCAJA CON EL COMUNISMO. encaja con el socialism-leninista ( capitalism monopolista de estado)
> el fascism y el socialism-leninista son extremos violentos de el capitalism.
> te Saluda un marxista




En las izmierdas lo tenéis super fácil para moldear cualquier realidad a vuestros intereses, basta con seccionar esa realidad y ponerle diferentes nombres, ya lo anticipó Orwell en su libro 1984, "la instauración de las nuevas dictaduras provendrán del uso de un neo-lenguaje proporcionado por el Ministerio de la Verdad", ese es vuestro juego, si algo no me convence de mi ideología izmierdista le cambio el nombre y lo separo de dicha ideología idealizada, eso ya lo habéis hecho tantas veces que ya no engañáis a nadie excepto a vosotros mismos, y esa forma de engañar es justo la que denuncia éste hilo, el fascismo es una ideología que parte en sus inicios claramente de las izquierdas, fue una escisión del Partido Socialista Italiano creada por el número 2 de dicho partido socialista, ese es un hecho que jamás podréis cambiar porque está escrito en la historia, pero eso es lo de menos, seguiréis dando el máximo esfuerzo posible por hacer creer a todos que esa ideología está en las antípodas de la vuestra, cuando es prácticamente la misma, y eso lo hacéis con tal habilidad que a cualquiera que le preguntes te dirá que evidentemente el fascismo es el enemigo natural del socialismo, cuando en realidad son la misma mierda totalitaria y represora, las izmierdas son brillantes a la hora de manipular la verdad a su antojo e interés, eso hay que reconocerlo, en el arte del engaño, la difamación y la mentira no hay mayores maestros en ningún otro sector de la vida.


Tú en tu post haces exactamente eso mismo, dices que ese decálogo nazi no encaja con el comunismo pero sí con el socialismo leninista, y encima catalogas a ese socialismo de extremo capitalismo violento, que maravilla, que cintura tenéis para dar capotes de torero y que no os coja el toro de la Verdad.


----------



## cripton36 (15 Ene 2020)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> En las izmierdas lo tenéis super fácil para moldear cualquier realidad a vuestros intereses, basta con seccionar esa realidad y ponerle diferentes nombres, ya lo anticipó Orwell en su libro 1984, "la instauración de las nuevas dictaduras provendrán del uso de un neo-lenguaje proporcionado por el Ministerio de la Verdad", ese es vuestro juego, si algo no me convence de mi ideología izmierdista le cambio el nombre y lo separo de dicha ideología idealizada, eso ya lo habéis hecho tantas veces que ya no engañáis a nadie excepto a vosotros mismos, y esa forma de engañar es justo la que denuncia éste hilo, el fascismo es una ideología que parte en sus inicios claramente de las izquierdas, fue una escisión del Partido Socialista Italiano creada por el número 2 de dicho partido socialista, ese es un hecho que jamás podréis cambiar porque está escrito en la historia, pero eso es lo de menos, seguiréis dando el máximo esfuerzo posible por hacer creer a todos que esa ideología está en las antípodas de la vuestra, cuando es prácticamente la misma, y eso lo hacéis con tal habilidad que a cualquiera que le preguntes te dirá que evidentemente el fascismo es el enemigo natural del socialismo, cuando en realidad son la misma mierda totalitaria y represora, las izmierdas son brillantes a la hora de manipular la verdad a su antojo e interés, eso hay que reconocerlo, en el arte del engaño, la difamación y la mentira no hay mayores maestros en ningún otro sector de la vida.
> 
> 
> Tú en tu post haces exactamente eso mismo, dices que ese decálogo nazi no encaja con el comunismo pero sí con el socialismo leninista, y encima catalogas a ese socialismo de extremo capitalismo violento, que maravilla, que cintura tenéis para dar capotes de torero y que no os coja el toro de la Verdad.



no te das cuenta aun, que no soy de ningun tipo de IZQUIERDA O ISMIERDA?
soy eso que desconoces MARXISTA ORTODOXO y no tengo ejercito ni partido politico marxista. soy academico
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Raulisimo (15 Ene 2020)

ALERTA ANTIFASCISTA

La separación de poderes es la base de la democracia.








El líder de Podemos, Pablo Iglesias, ha defendido este martes la decisión adoptada por Pedro Sánchez de nombrar a Dolores Delgado fiscal general del Estado.


Iglesias defiende a Delgado como fiscal general: "Todos los jueces tienen su ideología"


----------



## Freedomfighter (19 Ene 2020)

más material para el hilo.....


----------



## Saturnin (19 Ene 2020)

El fascismo no es tan contrario a la gran propiedad como el comunismo.


----------



## Freedomfighter (19 Ene 2020)

Saturnin dijo:


> El fascismo no es tan contrario a la gran propiedad como el comunismo.




Yo nunca he dicho que el comunismo y el fascismo sean la misma cosa, yo digo que sus bases son prácticamente las mismas aunque con cambios en distintos matices, pero eso sí, con raíces en común, eso es evidente si no eres un "engañado" de la propaganda de las izquierdas que han hecho todo lo posible para situar a esas dos escisiones de sí mismos justo en frente como si de dos polos opuestos y antagónicos se tratase, y ahí es donde reside esa GRAN MENTIRA que éste hilo pretende exponer y denunciar.

El fascismo siempre ha sido un enemigo de la propiedad privada | Allen Gindler





Las Raíces Socialistas del Fascismo - Eklektikos


----------



## Saturnin (20 Ene 2020)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Yo nunca he dicho que el comunismo y el fascismo sean la misma cosa, yo digo que sus bases son prácticamente las mismas aunque con cambios en distintos matices, pero eso sí, con raíces en común, eso es evidente si no eres un "engañado" de la propaganda de las izquierdas que han hecho todo lo posible para situar a esas dos escisiones de sí mismos justo en frente como si de dos polos opuestos y antagónicos se tratase, y ahí es donde reside esa GRAN MENTIRA que éste hilo pretende exponer y denunciar.
> 
> El fascismo siempre ha sido un enemigo de la propiedad privada | Allen Gindler
> 
> ...



*Yo pienso que el fascismo fue una respuesta al comunismo por parte de la burguesía que estaba asustada.*


----------



## cripton36 (20 Ene 2020)

Saturnin dijo:


> *Yo pienso que el fascismo fue una respuesta al comunismo por parte de la burguesía que estaba asustada.*



fascism y socialism-leninista son extremos violentos de el capitalism y eso puede ser lo mismo de izquierda que de derecho. al cabo los dos son caras de una misma economia capitalista
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## schulz (20 Ene 2020)

Antes de Mussolini, nada se decía de fascismo. Ni existía. Después de Mussolini, ya fur otra cosa. ? Pero quien fue Mussolini ?
Mussolini era el nº3 del Partido Socialista Italiano del ala radical Nació en familia sociata como su precursor. Sus responsabilidades en el PSI fueron grandes y entre otras estaba dirigir el órgano de propaganda en el periódico AVANTI.. Por tanto el nacimiento del fascismo fue en la izquierda y no al revés , como propagó la historia oficial.

Por otra parte, en un comunicado a este partido por parte de Lenin (una vez echado o marchado del PSI Mussolini) lamentaba la marcha de un gran compañero. Ese fue el comunicado. 
La creación del comunismo, ( para lo cual se necesitaron mucho dinero ) fue simplemente una, la necesidad de la banca de crear un oponente. Si no hay oponente no hay guerras y los negocios se hunden.


----------



## Freedomfighter (20 Ene 2020)

Saturnin dijo:


> *Yo pienso que el fascismo fue una respuesta al comunismo por parte de la burguesía que estaba asustada.*





Esa respuesta tuya es un mantra "muy comunista", seguimos instaurados en el discurso de que el fascismo fue creado por los malos malísimos ricos burgueses, espero que falsear la historia te haga sentir mejor contigo mismo y justifique tu sumisión intelectual a los maltratadores de la verdad, que han sido vuestros queridos líderes de las izquierdas, ni siquiera sus numerosos crímenes de millones de muertos, represiones y reparto de miseria son capaces de abriros los ojos a la realidad, si te queda un mínimo de inteligencia entre tanto adoctrinamiento dentro de tu cerebro espero que al menos sientas algo de vergüenza por defender a tremendos criminales falsarios y asesinos.



Por cierto y hablando de burgueses.... 



Karl Marx, como buen comunista, fue un burgués, tuvo criadas, putero y no trabajó nunca



y PODEMOS seguir poniendo ejemplos más contemporáneos que todos conocemos....


----------



## machote hispano (20 Ene 2020)

> Los seres humanos son propietarios de sí mismos, afirma la filosofía individualista, y no deben ser vistos como peones en las partidas de ajedrez que juegan los políticos, ni como “ratas” para los experimentos de los ingenieros sociales. Los socialistas creen exactamente lo contrario. Como expresó el mismo Mussolini: “la máxima de que la sociedad existe sólo para el bienestar y libertad de los individuos que la componen no parece ajustarse a los planes de la naturaleza, que sólo se preocupa de las especies y parece estar dispuesta a sacrificar al individuo” [10]. Esta idea de que los individuos pueden y deben ser sacrificados por “el bien mayor” es la esencia de la filosofía fascista/socialista/colectivista.



Ese link de eklektikos es oro puro.


----------



## Freedomfighter (21 Ene 2020)

machote hispano dijo:


> Ese link de eklektikos es oro puro.




éste otro tampoco está mal.... 


7 citas de Adolf Hitler que prueban que era socialista


----------



## Komanche O_o (21 Ene 2020)

Que nooooooo, pesaos...


----------



## machote hispano (21 Ene 2020)

En este hilo huele a cuerno quemado marxista. 

Muchas cabezas marxistas han ardido...


----------



## jpjp (22 Ene 2020)

si es que hitler y mussolini llegaron desde la izquierda.


----------



## Uritorco (22 Ene 2020)

Solo hay que ver la propaganda editada por el NSDAP para darse de cuenta de que NO eran ni socialistas ni de izquierdas, ideologias a las que asociaban siempre con el judaismo.


----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (22 Ene 2020)

Pues a ver si es verdad y la mayoría del foro se vuelve socialista o de izquierdas.


----------



## I. de A. (22 Ene 2020)

*El liberalismo y el marxismo son lo mismo*

“El liberalismo es término de contienda. Y esta discusión parece siempre que va a provocar su triunfo, incluso de modo que podría calificarse de espectacular. Sin embargo, de las mismas fuentes doctrinales del liberalismo (…) desde los fisiócratas a los francmasones, surgen los argumentos que hoy en día provocan el auge de la socialización.”
_El libertino y el nacimiento del capitalismo,_ Juan Velarde.


_*Marxismo y liberalismo: dos caras de una moneda*_

*-Bernard Mandeville, filósofo del liberalismo-*

Para conocer las raíces filosóficas del liberalismo, es fundamental analizar la obra del holandés Bernard de Mandeville, quien nació en Rotterdam en 1670, pero vivió buena parte de su vida en Inglaterra.

Aunque estudió medicina, Mandeville, ávido lector, se convirtió en un famoso escritor. Era uno de los autores más leídos y célebres de su tiempo. Sus obras se vendían no solamente por ediciones, sino literalmente por docenas de ediciones.

Mandeville tuvo una influencia determinante en el pensamiento de los economistas y filósofos liberales como Adam Smith, David Hume y Jeremy Bentham. El economista Friederich Von Hayek aseguró que Mandeville inspiró el argumento de Adam Smith sobre el libre comercio, presentado en su célebre obra _La Riqueza de las Naciones._

Mandeville plasma su concepción moral en una de sus obras, la _Investigación sobre el Origen de la Virtud Moral,_ en donde asegura que el hombre es un simple animal y, como ocurre con estos, la moral no existe como algo preestablecido; es un mero invento de los gobernantes para aprovecharse de las clases dominadas. La forma de diseminar la concepción de la moral en la sociedad, dice Mandeville, es a través de trucos, engaños y adulaciones:

Los “sabios examinaron detenidamente las fortalezas y las flaquezas de nuestra naturaleza y sacaron la conclusión de que nadie es tan salvaje que no le ablanden las alabanzas, ni tan vil como para soportar pacientemente el desprecio, y concluyeron, con razón, que la adulación tiene que ser el argumento más eficaz que pueda usarse con las criaturas humanas. Poniendo, pues, en práctica esta hechicera máquina, ensalzaron las excelencias de nuestra naturaleza, colocándola por encima de la de otros animales… Después de haberse insinuado así en los corazones de los hombres, por medio de esta ladina adulación, empezaron a instruirles en las nociones del honor y la vergüenza, representando a uno como el más alto bien a que pueden aspirar los mortales y al otro como el peor de los males… Esta fue la manera como se domó al hombre salvaje, pues es evidente que los primeros rudimentos de moralidad introducidos por hábiles políticos… fueron maquinados principalmente con el fin de que los ambiciosos pudieran obtener el mayor beneficio posible y gobernar sobre gran número de individuos con toda facilidad y seguridad”.

Mandeville expuso el corolario económico de su peculiar tesis en un poema titulado _La fábula de las abejas,_ en donde compara la sociedad con un panal. Según él, las abejas progresan porque buscan denodadamente satisfacer sus vicios, placeres y pasiones, no porque quieran colaborar en satisfacer las necesidades del panal.

En su fábula, las abejas vivían con lujos y comodidades gracias al engaño, el raterismo, la falsificación, el juego, la corrupción, la estafa y todo tipo de vicios; pero en conjunto, todo, según él, era un paraíso, puesto que “el vicio nutría al ingenio, el cual, unido al tiempo y la industria, traía consigo las conveniencias de la vida”. Es decir, que el vicio privado conllevaba el beneficio público. Un buen día, a las abejas se les ocurrió solicitar a los dioses liberarlas de los vicios, utilizando para ello argumentos de tipo moral. Los dioses aceptaron y al poco tiempo el panal se vio envuelto en una terrible hambruna y depresión económica, porque ya no había incentivos para el esfuerzo personal.

Esta tesis se convirtió en la filosofía fundamental del liberalismo inglés: dejar que las fuerzas espontáneas del individuo, aunque puedan ser estimuladas por el vicio, se conviertan en el principal motor de la economía, sin intervención alguna de la moral, ni de la religión, ni del Estado.

*-Adam Smith, discípulo de Mandeville-*

La filosofía moral del célebre economista inglés, Adam Smith, es menos explícita y más cuidadosamente elaborada, pero en esencia, es igual a la de Mandeville.
No llega a afirmar que la moral es un invento, un engaño de los poderosos para dominar a los demás, pero dice que no existe y que se forma arbitrariamente según la experiencia particular de cada sociedad. Para Smith, no existen verdades universales, válidas para todos los hombres y para todos los tiempos; no existe una concepción absoluta del bien y del mal; lo que hay son valores relativos que se aplican o no, conforme la sociedad los adopte a su real saber y entender.

En su _Teoría de los Sentimientos Morales,_ Adam Smith dice: “La manera como se forman las reglas generales éticas, es descubriendo que en una gran variedad de casos un modo de conducta constantemente nos agrada de cierta manera, y que, de otro modo, con igual constancia, nos resulta desagradable. Empero, la razón no puede hacer que un objeto resulte por sí mismo agradable y desagradable; la razón sólo puede revelar que tal objeto es medio para obtener algo que sea placentero o no”. En otro párrafo añade: “Nuestra observación constante de la conducta ajena, insensiblemente nos lleva a la formación de ciertas reglas generales relativas a lo que es debido y conveniente ya sea hacer o evitar… Así es como se forman las reglas generales de la moralidad. En última instancia están fundadas en la experiencia de lo que, en casos particulares, aprueban o reprueban nuestras facultades morales o nuestro sentido del mérito y de la conveniencia”.

Nótese bien que Smith, al igual que su predecesor Mandeville, asegura que no existen ideas innatas respecto a la moral, pero encima opina que la razón humana no es capaz de discernir lo que es bueno y lo que es malo, sino que depende de una “facultad moral” para aprobar o reprobar la conducta general. Este aspecto llama poderosamente la atención, porque si la moral no existe per se, sino que se crea con la experiencia, ¿cómo es posible que exista una facultad moral para detectarla?

Smith da la respuesta más adelante: “El placer y el dolor son los principales objetos del deseo y de la aversión; pero éstos no se distinguen racionalmente, sino que se distinguen por medio de un sentido inmediato y una emoción. Si la virtud, pues, es deseable por sí misma, y si, del mismo modo, el vicio es objeto de aversión, síguese que no puede ser la razón, sino el sentido inmediato y la emoción, lo que distingue esas diferentes cualidades”.

Luego concluye: “Podría decirse, quizá, que aunque el principio de la aprobación no está fundado en un poder de percepción que sea en alguna manera análogo a los sentidos externos, aún podría estar fundado en algún sentimiento especial que respondiese a ese fin particular y ningún otro. Podría pretenderse que la aprobación y reprobación son un determinado sentir o emoción que surgen en la mente provocados por ciertos sujetos o acciones”.

Sentimientos, emociones, percepciones y experiencias. No existe forma inteligible, pues, de discernir entre el bien y el mal, a no ser por un procedimiento un tanto mágico.

En la _Teoría de los Sentimientos Morales,_ Smith admite la existencia de una filosofía cristiana, expresada entre otros por Santo Tomás de Aquino, y hasta la plantea: “la mente posee, con prioridad a toda ley, una noción de los distingos entre el bien y el mal, y esa noción procede de la razón”, pero a seguidas intenta refutarla diciendo que esas cosas fueron “aceptadas en esa época en que la ciencia abstracta de la naturaleza humana estaba en pañales”.

El corolario económico de Smith se parece mucho al de Mandeville y está expresado en _La Riqueza de las Naciones:_ el Estado ni ninguna otra fuerza debe intervenir en la economía, pues la acción espontánea de las fuerzas individuales se encarga de motorizarla. Según Smith, el regulador de la economía es, como él la llama, una “mano mágica”: la del mercado. Tan mágico como la facultad moral antes referida. Entonces, en la economía tampoco existe un criterio inteligible para determinar qué conviene al desarrollo nacional y qué no; hay que dejárselo todo al mercado.

Como consecuencia de esa forma de pensar, los liberales, una vez en el poder, intentan desmantelar el Estado y dejan la economía a la deriva, confiando en el “orden espontáneo”. Sin embargo, como el interés individual no es siempre el de las mayorías y como no hay una ley moral que los guíe, la especulación financiera y monetaria, la apertura indiscriminada a la importación, el alza injustificada de las tasas de interés, y otras prácticas “espontáneas” basadas sólo en la ganancia y la ambición desmedidas, terminan por entregar el poder a los dueños de los grandes monopolios financieros internacionales, coincidentemente los mismos que propalan el libre cambio. Así, el productor nacional quiebra y el país va la bancarrota. Invariablemente, las mayorías cargan con las consecuencias de la crisis por medio del hambre, la pobreza, y el desempleo, como ha ocurrido en América Latina durante los últimos años.

La miseria provocada por este modelo, crea a su vez las condiciones para que un sector izquierdista desestabilice al Estado liberal, promoviendo el odio y la lucha de clases, que eventualmente tienen acogida en las masas resentidas por la injusticia. De esta manera, el péndulo se desplaza hacia la alternativa marxista.

Irónicamente, las fuerzas internacionales que promueven el liberalismo en nuestros países, no lo aplican en los suyos. Basta para comprobarlo tratar de exportar nuestros productos agrícolas a Europa y Estados Unidos. Nos encontraremos con barreras proteccionistas y subsidios a su producción, que a nosotros nos impiden implementar. Por eso, no es descabellado afirmar que las teorías económicas que nos venden desde el norte son a veces formas modernas de colonización, a través de las cuales nos mantienen dominados sin el uso de las armas.

*-La filosofía moral marxista-*

Marx presentó su concepción moral en diversos documentos, como el _18 Brumario de Luis Bonaparte_ (ver citas en la Bitblioteca de Venezuela Analítica) donde afirma que : “Sobre las condiciones sociales de existencia, se levanta toda una superestructura de sentimientos, ilusiones, formas de pensamiento y concepciones filosóficas particulares. La clase entera crea y plasma estos elementos sobre la base de las condiciones materiales y de las relaciones sociales correspondientes”.

Coincidiendo casi textualmente con Mandeville, Marx afirma que la clase dominante crea una superestructura a su conveniencia: un tipo de religión, de moral, de estado, de sociedad, de familia, etc. Esta superestructura es un simple invento del hombre para dominar a los demás, no algo intrínseco a la naturaleza humana.

Uno de los más influyentes marxistas de este siglo, Antonio Gramsci, fundador del Partido Comunista Italiano, adopta la filosofía moral de Marx y añade una distinción entre lo que él llama la “sociedad civil” y la “sociedad política”. La primera es “el conjunto de los organismos denominados privados que corresponden a la función de hegemonía que el grupo dominante ejerce sobre toda la sociedad”; es un campo de batalla intelectual donde las organizaciones triunfantes se apoderan de la dirección intelectual –es decir, de lo que se piensa—y de la dirección moral –es decir, lo que se valora– y atraen hacia el grupo dirigente la adhesión de las clases subalternas. El grupo dirigente se adueña de la estructura ideológica, impone su manera de ver las cosas y crean una determinada cosmovisión en el pueblo. Para ello, utilizan la Iglesia, la escuela, los medios de comunicación, etcétera.

La segunda, la sociedad política, es el conjunto de organismos, que ejercen una función coercitiva y de dominio directo en el campo jurídico, político y militar; es decir, la que tiene los tribunales, la policía y las armas para mantener la adhesión del pueblo a su proyecto.

Cuando la sociedad civil y la sociedad política chocan, es decir, cuando el pueblo pierde la credibilidad en los conceptos emitidos por la estructura de dominio ideológico, sobrevienen las crisis.

Para conquistar el poder, Gramsci propone a los comunistas combatir en el campo ideológico cultural y ganarse el apoyo de las masas para que éstas rompan con la sociedad política: “para ello hay que tratar de despojarla de su prestigio espiritual, desmitificando los elementos de su cosmovisión mediante una crítica continua y corrosiva. Esta crítica debe sembrar la duda, el escepticismo y el desprestigio moral en relación a quienes dirigen. Debe destruir sus creencias y sus instituciones y debe corromper su moralidad”. El objetivo final es lograr el desprestigio de la clase hegemónica, de la Iglesia, del ejército, de los intelectuales, de los profesores, de la empresa privada, de los gremios, de los medios de comunicación, de los sindicatos; en fin, destruir las instituciones.

Una vez conquistado el poder, para mantenerlo Gramsci promueve el control ideológico de la sociedad, del mismo modo en que antes, según él, lo había hecho el “Estado burgués”; creando una nueva religión, una nueva moral, un nuevo tipo de familia y de sociedad, etcétera. Como puede verse, Gramsci ataca ferozmente al Estado burgués, pero imita sus herramientas de dominación.

En cuanto a la economía, una vez en el poder, los marxistas acaban con la incentivo individual (que no es el vicio, como alega Mandeville, sino el progreso personal y familiar) y otorgan todo el poder al Estado controlado por los comunistas; pero, como el objetivo es simplemente la dominación y como no hay una ley moral que los guíe, el Estado termina convirtiéndose en una herramienta de poder y de riqueza personal para los líderes del politburó, en detrimento de las mayorías que sufren de hambre y de pobreza, como ocurrió en la Unión Soviética y como ocurre actualmente en Cuba.

Como puede verse, el resultado final de la economía marxista es igual al de la economía liberal. Y aprovechando el descontento de la población, el sector derechista subvierte el orden marxista. Así, el péndulo se desplaza de nuevo hacia el lado liberal. Es un círculo vicioso a través del cual se cambia de signo político, pero se ponen en práctica variantes del mismo modelo, con las terribles consecuencias políticas y sociales que ello acarrea.

*No es de extrañar, por cierto, que connotados marxistas, incluso de buena fe, se vuelquen al liberalismo más radical; después de todo, la concepción filosófica es idéntica, sólo cambian las banderas.

Llama la atención que el marxismo muchas veces tenga apoyo de las mismas fuerzas internacionales que promueven el liberalismo. *Después de todo, Marx era un empleado a sueldo del Museo Británico y el filósofo liberal inglés, Bertand Russell, fue quien promovió la Revolución Cultural de Mao Tse Tung, por citar sólo dos casos. Todo parece indicar son esas fuerzas las que mueven el péndulo a su antojo, para sacar provecho político y económico de nuestro subdesarrollo.
(Alejandro Peña Esclusa)


----------



## Freedomfighter (22 Ene 2020)

ey ey ey..... ¿me estás acusando de ser un multinick de nisnical el subnormal? 



ya es lo que me faltaba por leer 




eso te pasa amigo por echar cuenta del tonto del foro, todo el mundo sabe que a niniscal hay que dejarle decir sus tonterías de "facha" "pedo" "pis" "culo" y ya se marcha tranquilo, no da más de si el pobre, y tu has cometido el error de pensar que podías debatir con él, bueno pues ya lo sabes para la próxima..... 




aquí una foto de nisniscal "el tonto del foro"


----------



## pepeleches (23 Feb 2020)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> más material para el hilo.....



El comunismo ha sido la máquina más poderosa de propaganda que ha existido. 

Ha sido tan increíblemente poderosa que ha convencido al mundo que la Revolución Rusa fue un movimiento del pueblo y que derrocó a los zares liberándoles de la tiranía, cuando todo eso es completamente falso. 

Y ha conseguido que el fascismo, movimiento socialista y totalitario parecidísimo al comunismo, sea visto como opuesto al socialismo, de forma que en los dos extremos del eje político se sitúan opciones socialistas. 

Y lo gordo es que la gente no entiende que el socialismo fue el verdadero creador de ambos monstruos totalitarios. Y aunque se lo expliques, se niega a comprenderlo.


----------



## terro6666 (23 Feb 2020)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Stalin 60 millones, con dos cohones
> 
> Censo de la URSS en 1937 137 millones
> Muertos según Furillo: 60 millones.
> ...



*El censo del soviético del 6 de enero de 1937* fue el más controvertido de los seis[1] realizados en la URSS a lo largo de sus casi siete décadas de historia (1922-1991).

Sus resultados fueron _destruidos_ y sus organizadores tuvieron la desgracia de ser enviados a campos de trabajos forzados del Gulag, acusados de haber sido “saboteadores”, debido a que el conteo arrojó cifras de población bastante menores que las previamente anticipadas (dando pie a que algunos historiadores y demógrafos intentasen posteriormente estimar el número de víctimas de la Gran Purga estalinista y de las hambrunas, como el Holodomor de Ucrania).


----------



## ZHU DE (23 Feb 2020)

terro6666 dijo:


> *El censo del soviético del 6 de enero de 1937* fue el más controvertido de los seis[1] realizados en la URSS a lo largo de sus casi siete décadas de historia (1922-1991).
> 
> Sus resultados fueron _destruidos_ y sus organizadores tuvieron la desgracia de ser enviados a campos de trabajos forzados del Gulag, acusados de haber sido “saboteadores”, debido a que el conteo arrojó cifras de población bastante menores que las previamente anticipadas (dando pie a que algunos historiadores y demógrafos intentasen posteriormente estimar el número de víctimas de la Gran Purga estalinista y de las hambrunas, como el Holodomor de Ucrania).



"Tiene toda la razón, pero se ha dejado una coma..."


----------



## Freedomfighter (23 Feb 2020)

¿ya te has cambiado el nick otra vez Jaimito? eso de esconderse solo lo hacen las ratas de cloaca que quieren robar en despensas ajenas, ¿eres tú una rata Jaimito? y ya te he dicho cienes de veces que los fascistas sois vosotros, si no fueses retrasado profundo seguro que lo entenderías, pero sé que te lo tendré que repetir incansablemente sin que te enteres de nada, es lo que tiene tratar con subnormales.


----------



## Raisuni (23 Feb 2020)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Claroo, por eso ambos, en cuanto llegan al poder lo primero que hacen es abolir, por ley, la lucha de clases.



Los nazis y los bolcheviques eran aliados.
Hay alguna diferencia entre bolcheviques y nazis aparte del tema de la raza??


----------



## cuatroC (23 Feb 2020)

Ellos son los fascistas. Todo de lo que acusan, siempre son ellos. De machistas, de explotadores, de acusar a la gente de ser marica, de despreciar a los pobres, de codiciosos, de corruptos... Es siempre el mismo tipo de bestia, es su normalidad, y acusan de ello a la gente moral, al observar que a la gente normal/moral les hace sentir culpables, pues temen ser así. Pero los que acusan, son así.


----------



## germanalca (23 Feb 2020)

@ZHU DE Vete a un pais comunista, elegido al azar, disfruta, vive, si te dejan, luego vuelve y nos cuentas. Si lo que disfrutes te gusta nos harás cambiar de opinión, si el comunismo que defiendes son los pájaros que tienes en la cabeza mal vamos.


----------



## Lefri (28 Mar 2020)

Up


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (25 Sep 2020)

El fascismo no es derecha ni izquierda. El fascismo es transversal. El fascismo no divide al pueblo en partidos que lo destruyen, al contrario, lo une en una mision que lo eleva, ensalza y mejora. *El fascismo es sinonimo de Meritocracia.*

La izquierda actual tiene poco que ver con la izquierda historica. La izquierda revolucionaria no existe o es muy residual.

El fascismo compartia ciertos aspectos con la izquierda historica revolucionaria. El fascismo fue revolucionario porque se preocupaba y ocupaba en mejorar la vida de todo el pueblo. Pero tambien fue de "derechas" porque al mismo tiempo fue jerárquico, exaltaba las tradiciones, la historia e identidad propia y los valores patrióticos y militares.

El fascismo pretendia superar la dicotomia izquierda-derecha, esa falsa division que envilece al pueblo y lo enfrenta y divide. La diferenciacion entre izquierda y derecha pertenece al interno del sistema que el fascismo combatio, por desgracia sin exito en el terreno militar, aunque muy exitoso en lo social y lo economico.

El fascismo pretendia establecer un Orden Nuevo que reconciliara a la Patria con el Pueblo y a la Tradicion con la Modernidad.

Se puede decir que el fascismo era de "izquierdas" porque mejoraba, y mucho, la situación de los trabajadores y de todo el pueblo, NO porque llevara a cabo una "lucha de clases" de motivacion marxista. El fascismo buscaba crear las condiciones para tener una comunidad popular y nacional sana y fuerte. Y esto solo se consigue proporcionando a sus miembros unas condiciones de vida dignas y oportunidades para mejorar en el futuro.

El fascismo era de "derechas", en cuanto defendia una jerarquia de valores familiares, militares, identitarios, historicos y patrioticos. Porque una autoridad fuerte hace fuerte a la nacion y al pueblo. Pero NO para mantener los privilegios de la clase dominante. Mediante la defensa y promocion de estos valores el fascismo pretendia proteger al pueblo de la decadencia y de la degeneracion.

La dicotomia izquierda/derecha ha de ser superada para salir de la decadencia actual por la que pasa nuestra civilizacion. Esa dicotomia es necesaria para la oligarquia plutocratica dominadora de naciones, pero el enfrentamiento no es entre izquierda y derecha, que hoy en dia vienen a ser lo mismo. El enfrentamiento real es entre mundialismo y patriotismo o identitarios. Esto es lo que actualmente se llama *Tercera Via. *


----------



## Freedomfighter (9 Oct 2020)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> El fascismo no es derecha ni izquierda. El fascismo es transversal. El fascismo no divide al pueblo en partidos que lo destruyen, al contrario, lo une en una mision que lo eleva, ensalza y mejora. *El fascismo es sinonimo de Meritocracia.*
> 
> La izquierda actual tiene poco que ver con la izquierda historica. La izquierda revolucionaria no existe o es muy residual.
> 
> ...






Estás retomando el "no hay izquierdas ni derechas, solo arriba y abajo" de la puta rata bolivariana con coleta, sus mismas falsedades de "transversalidad".

eres una prueba más de que todos sois la misma mierda, quédate con tu fascismo y vota a los podemitas que son la misma mierda que tú, al menos habláis y mentís de la misma forma.....


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (9 Oct 2020)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Estás retomando el "no hay izquierdas ni derechas, solo arriba y abajo" de la puta rata bolivariana con coleta, sus mismas falsedades de "transversalidad".
> 
> eres una prueba más de que todos sois la misma mierda, quédate con tu fascismo y vota a los podemitas que son la misma mierda que tú, al menos habláis y mentís de la misma forma.....



No entiendes nada Jon Nieve.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (9 Oct 2020)

Camarada. Estas hablando con un liberalon sionista, no te esfuerces en formarlo, es inutil, solo les importa su bolsillo. Su Dios es el dinero, no saben de honor, leaotad ni de ningun pensamiento elevado y magananimo. Su patria es el dinero. 

Como dijo Ramiro: "solo los ricos se pueden permitir el lujo de no tener Patria", y el caso es que este idiota es probable que ni siquiera sea rico.


----------



## Burbujarras (9 Oct 2020)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Estoy HARTO ya de ver como los progres del foro y de fuera del foro usan la palabra "FASCISTA" como ofensa e insulto hacía todo aquel que no piense de la forma subnormal en la que piensan ellos, desde éste hilo les regalo un poco de información y de historia a ver si aprenden de una p. vez que el fascismo y el nazismo provienen de sus mismas filas ideológicas, ideologías que junto con el comunismo han causado cientos de millones de muertes a lo largo y ancho de la historia del hombre, como para que encima vengan dando lecciones de moral éstos impresentables.... :bla: :bla: :bla:
> 
> 
> *LOS FASCISTAS SOIS VOSOTROS Y SOIS TAN IMBÉCILES QUE NI SIQUIERA LO SABÉIS.....* :: :: ::
> ...



El fascismo es de derechas, es identitario de estirpe patriarcal y lucha contra el comunismo o socialismo matriarcal, de ahi que su nacionalismo siempre es pollal. Por eso es nuevo conservador y eterno fascista, ur-fascista a lo Umberto Eco que vio como "desaparecía el fascismo al final de la guerra" y aparecían nuevos partidos políticos que se le parecían de la nada más nadífica.


----------



## Freedomfighter (23 Oct 2020)

Añado más evidencias y pruebas de lo que en éste hilo se afirma, al contrario que los giliprogres, que no hacen más que inventar, algunos sí que aportamos pruebas que respaldan nuestros argumentos con fuerza y claridad.


En éste caso aporto una información importante acerca de las más que evidentes raíces SOCIALISTAS del creador del FASCISMO, Benito Mussolini,

Éste era su padre.... 

Alessandro Mussolini - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre











*Alessandro Mussolini* (11 de noviembre de 1854 - 19 de noviembre de 1910), fue un socialista y nacionalista italiano, padre del líder fascista Benito Mussolini.

Era un activista socialista nacido en Italia, con simpatías nacionalistas. Herrero de profesión, estaba casado con Rosa Maltoni, una maestra de escuela, que se convirtió en la madre de Benito.

Alessandro ejercía una influencia considerable sobre las primeras creencias políticas de su hijo..



El 25 de enero de 1882, Alessandro se casó con Rosa Maltoni, maestra de escuela, seguidora de la iglesia católica. A diferencia de su esposa, él no creía en Dios y despreciaba al catolicismo, pero esto no influyó en su relación. Su suegro no aprobaba el matrimonio.

En 1883, Rosa dio a luz a su hijo, Benito Mussolini. Benito ayudaba a su padre en su trabajo como herrero. Alessandro le enseñó a su hijo acerca de los líderes revolucionarios que admiraba, como Karl Marx.

Alessandro habría experimentado una serie de problemas personales. Tuvo dificultades para encontrar empleo y se convirtió en un alcohólico.


*Actividad política*
Alessandro entró en la política en 1873 a la edad de diecinueve años como socialista. En 1874, tomó parte en disturbios políticos en Predappio. Se convirtió en un miembro del gobierno local y era conocido por las autoridades por la agresividad política contra la que se dirigía a los opositores. Alessandro reaccionaba con intolerancia ante sus oponentes y en 1878, la policía le hizo advertencias para dejar de amenazarles con la destrucción de sus bienes personales. Fue detenido ese año bajo la sospecha de haber participado en actividades revolucionarias y permaneció bajo arresto domiciliario hasta que las autoridades lo liberaron en 1882 para que pudiera asistir a su matrimonio.

Alessandro creía que el gobierno debía controlar el modo de producción, las condiciones de trabajo para mejorarse, y el apoyó de la creación de una sociedad dirigida por la clase obrera.

Alessandro adoptó sentimientos nacionalistas y admiraba figuras italianas con tendencias socialistas o nacionalistas como Carlo Pisacane, Giuseppe Mazzini y Giuseppe Garibaldi. El panorama político personal de Alessandro combinó los puntos de vista de las figuras anarquistas como Carlo Cafiero y Mijaíl Bakunin, el autoritarismo militar de Garibaldi, y el nacionalismo de Mazzini.



¿alguna duda aún de lo que aquí se afirma?



seguro que sí...... la mentira lo puede todo......


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Oct 2020)




----------



## Burbujarras (24 Oct 2020)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Añado más evidencias y pruebas de lo que en éste hilo se afirma, al contrario que los giliprogres, que no hacen más que inventar, algunos sí que aportamos pruebas que respaldan nuestros argumentos con fuerza y claridad.
> 
> 
> En éste caso aporto una información importante acerca de las más que evidentes raíces SOCIALISTAS del creador del FASCISMO, Benito Mussolini,
> ...



Alianza popular-partido popular-Fraga Iribarne-Vox-Franco-Trump.

Línea recta. En todos esos diferentes momentos y sitios se solapan demografías con similares rasgos. Sólo hay cuatro o cinco conceptos que se repiten en el ideario ur-fascista. El identitarismo de esta eterna nueva conservación sólo depende de si tiene o no el control sobre los modos de producción. Por ejemplo, globalización es buena se torna en quejas del NWO, o somoz libegalez se torna en quejas del "monopolio de big tech".

Qué queda de todo ello? Pues que al ser todo discurso de taxista y no se lo cree nadie, queda lo que siempre fue, guerra de sexos, encubierta claro, porque la dominación masculina nunca existió, la marasma tradcon son auténtica bazofia que sólo funciona tratando a los hombres como carne de cañon, y porque la derecha e izquierda son parodias una de otra, no por nada llamaban a Ayn Rand comunista cabreada. La politica no es objeto sujeto, pulula por la cocina.


----------



## Freedomfighter (24 Oct 2020)

Burbujarras dijo:


> Alianza popular-partido popular-Fraga Iribarne-Vox-Franco-Trump.
> 
> Línea recta. En todos esos diferentes momentos y sitios se solapan demografías con similares rasgos. Sólo hay cuatro o cinco conceptos que se repiten en el ideario ur-fascista. El identitarismo de esta eterna nueva conservación sólo depende de si tiene o no el control sobre los modos de producción. Por ejemplo, globalización es buena se torna en quejas del NWO, o somoz libegalez se torna en quejas del "monopolio de big tech".
> 
> Qué queda de todo ello? Pues que al ser todo discurso de taxista y no se lo cree nadie, queda lo que siempre fue, guerra de sexos, encubierta claro, porque la dominación masculina nunca existió, la marasma tradcon son auténtica bazofia que sólo funciona tratando a los hombres como carne de cañon, y porque la derecha e izquierda son parodias una de otra, no por nada llamaban a Ayn Rand comunista cabreada. La politica no es objeto sujeto, pulula por la cocina.



Joder menudo cacao tienes en la cabeza, la verdad es que no sacado conclusión alguna de tu escrito, pero lo mismo es que soy muy torpe y no te pillo


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Oct 2020)

Podemos y Falange - Dos partidos, un mismo discurso​






*Econolibertad*

*Publicado el 24 ago. 2017*
¿En qué se parecen Falange y Podemos?

En prácticamente todo, la única diferencia digna de mención es el carácter nacionalista de unos frente al carácter antinacional de los otros. Ambos proponen el mismo socialismo, donde el Estado es omnipresente y todopoderoso, donde el individuo está completamente supeditado al capricho del Estado, donde la propiedad está en manos de los ciudadanos solo nominalmente, pero no puede hacer nada con ella sin la aprobación del Estado, donde el capitalismo está perseguido y encorsetado y donde el Estado está legitimado a manejar la economía, donde el Estado crea monopolios y empresas estatales por doquier, donde se persigue al liberalismo y a los ciudadanos que se atraven a protestar


----------



## Freedomfighter (24 Oct 2020)

ciberecovero dijo:


> Podemos y Falange - Dos partidos, un mismo discurso​
> 
> 
> 
> ...





es que es tan evidente.....  



Ynestrillas, de líder de los fachas a militante de Podemos: “He votado a Pablo Iglesias”


*"He votado en todas las elecciones internas además de en las generales, europeas o municipales", asegura el ex secretario nacional de Acción Política de La Falange*










En apenas unos años, Ricardo Sáenz de Ynestrillas pasó de ser secretario nacional de Acción Política de La Falange y uno de los dirigentes más reconocidos de la extrema derecha de nuestro país, a militante convencido de Podemos. En una entrevista concedida a ELPLURAL.COM, el hijo del comandante al que ETA asesinó en 1986 asegura que con el tiempo se dio cuenta de que nada tenía que ver con “la amalgama de frikismo reaccionario y folclórico y de fascismo trasnochado” que le rodeaba.

Una transición, de la extrema derecha a votar a Pablo Iglesias, que no le ha salido ‘gratis’ a Ynestrillas: “He sufrido vejaciones, difamaciones múltiples, todo tipo de injurias y calumnias de fanáticos”, explica.

Además, el pasado viernes tuvo que verse la cara en los juzgados con José Luis Roberto, abogado valenciano y presidente de la formación ultraderechista España 2000, que le denunció a raíz de las graves acusaciones que lanzó en su libro ‘La Reconquista del Estado’ (editorial Sepha).


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Oct 2020)

FASCISMO según César Vidal y Federico Jiménez Losantos​

Publicado el 25 sep. 2014

*Federico Boccanera*

El fascismo es socialismo, socialismo nacionalista. Extracto de la sección "Preguntas a la Historia", del programa "La Mañana de Federico" que se trasmite por LDTV (Libertad Digital TV).


----------



## Freedomfighter (24 Oct 2020)

Jorge Verstrynge, fascismo y Podemos... valga la redundancia


*Jorge Verstrynge, fascismo y Podemos... valga la redundancia*



El mentor ideológico de Pablo Iglesias comenzó en el ultraderechista Círculo Español de Amigos de Europa, para ir moviéndose luego a lo ancho de todo el espectro político: la Alianza Popular de Fraga, el PSOE, el PCE 'post' Julio Anguita y, finalmente, Podemos, a los que sigue tutelando.











"Que *coincida el 70% del programa político de Podemos y Le Pen* nos tiene que hacer pensar". El Niño de Elche, uno de los referentes culturales del universo post 15-M, apuntaba hace un año los encuentros entre el partido de Pablo Iglesias y el Frente Nacional (hoy Agrupación Nacional), formación francesa que algunos han situado dentro del neofascismo. Inés Arrimadas, de Ciudadanos, también ha tirado por ahí al señalar que en la mitad de las votaciones celebradas en el Parlamento Europeo las decisiones de los 'morados' y los 'lepenistas' coincidirían.

La cosa viene de lejos: *Ramiro Ledesma* (1905-1936) fundó junto a *Onésimo Redondo* (1905-1936) las Juntas de Ofensiva-Nacional Sindicalista (JONS), principal organización fascista española durante la II República, que terminaría fusionándose con la Falange de Primo de Rivera. Ledesma las creó a imagen y semejanza de la Confederación Nacional del Trabajo (*CNT*, alianza sindical anarquista desde comienzos del siglo XX)y del PNF de *Mussolini*, quien a su vez había vampirizado muchas ideas de la *ultraizquierda *italiana. De hecho, la bandera de la Falange Española de las JONS es roja y negra, por influencia de la de la CNT. En su libro 'La República Española y la Guerra Civil', Gabriel Jackson relata que uno de los cuatro grupos principales de la Falange durante la contienda de 1936-39 era una masa de ex anarquistas y comunistas, especialmente en Andalucía, donde el general Queipo de Llano les había impelido a ponerse la camisa azul como "salvavidas". Los monárquicos les llamaban jocosamente "nuestros rojos"y la "FAI-lange".

Sirva todo esto para decir un nombre y un apellido: Jorge Verstrynge. La persona que representa *el viaje más descacharrante de la política española reciente*.

Hijo de Willy Verstrynge, fascista belga próximo a Leon Degrelle, Jorge nació en Tánger en 1948. Fue su padre biológico quien le inoculó esas ideas que le hicieron situarse en la órbita del grupo neonazi Círculo Español de Amigos de Europa (Cedade), según autores como César Vidal y Juancho Dumall. No le duele reconocerlo:* "Fui fascista"*, aseguraba a Luis Alemany en una reciente entrevista con EL MUNDO. A finales de los 60, mientras estudiaba Sociología y Políticas en la Universidad Complutense, conectó con uno de sus profesores. Era *Manuel Fraga*, ex ministro de Franco, quien terminaría convirtiéndose en la figura aglutinadora de la derecha en España durante la Transición.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (27 Oct 2020)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Estás retomando el "no hay izquierdas ni derechas, solo arriba y abajo" de la puta rata bolivariana con coleta, sus mismas falsedades de "transversalidad".
> 
> eres una prueba más de que todos sois la misma mierda, quédate con tu fascismo y vota a los podemitas que son la misma mierda que tú, al menos habláis y mentís de la misma forma.....



Es evidente que careces de comprension lectora, y que cuando te sacan de tu doctrina liberaloide chillas como una nena a la que le han quitado su muñequita. He hablado de patriotas vs globalistas. Te lo repita porque veo que antes no has sido capaz de comprenderlo. Que tus carencias cognitivas no te impidan elevar tu pensamiento y ejercerlo libremente.


----------



## Burbujarras (28 Oct 2020)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Joder menudo cacao tienes en la cabeza, la verdad es que no sacado conclusión alguna de tu escrito, pero lo mismo es que soy muy torpe y no te pillo



Que el late stage capitalism es por lo general nueva y eterna fachuzería no depende de tu disonancia cognitiva


----------



## Freedomfighter (28 Oct 2020)

Burbujarras dijo:


> Que el late stage capitalism es por lo general nueva y eterna fachuzería no depende de tu disonancia cognitiva



Vosotros lo solucionais todo limitándoos a repetir incansablemente eso de "fachas" "fachuzos" y poco más, ese es el único argumentario que tenéis.


----------



## Burbujarras (28 Oct 2020)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Vosotros lo solucionais todo limitándoos a repetir incansablemente eso de "fachas" "fachuzos" y poco más, ese es el único argumentario que tenéis.



"Vendido al capital" es una descripción expansiva de la otra cara de la moneda "red clientelar sociolista".


----------



## Freedomfighter (28 Oct 2020)

Burbujarras dijo:


> "Vendido al capital" es una descripción expansiva de la otra cara de la moneda "red clientelar sociolista".



los vendidos al capital SIEMPRE son vuestros líderes de izmierdas


----------



## frankie83 (28 Oct 2020)

Ellis Wyatt dijo:


> Cualquier persona con un mínimo de cultura política -lo que ya excluye a los de ciencias políticas de la complu y su hijo preferente el podemitismo-, sabe que dentro del socialismo, según dónde se ponga el sujeto político, tenemos las distintas variantes. Para el nacional-socialismo el sujeto político era la nación étnica. Para el comunismo, el partido único que representa a la clase proletaria. Para el fascismo, el estado -todo por el estado, todo para el estado, nada fuera del estado-. Pero las tres idologías comparten paternalismo estatal, control de los medios de producción de forma directa o indirecta, y buena parte del ideario progre actual.



Efecivamente.. no sé si lo leí en un libro de Hobsbawm o de Bauman.. pero me parece justo que decían eso, que las tres ideologias (comunismo fascismo nazismo) eran emanaciones de una misma ideología novecentesca basada en la idea del "progreso". https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eric_Hobsbawm


----------



## ciberecovero (28 Oct 2020)

DONDE LA VERDAD NOS LLEVA​
EL HECHO DE QUE SIEMPRE HAYA HABIDO ESCLAVOS NO ES OBSTÁCULO PARA RECONOCER LA MEZQUINDAD DE LA ESCLAVITUD Y EL ANSIA INHERENTE EN CADA SER HUMANO EN POS DE LA DESTRUCCIÓN FINAL DE SUS CADENAS. - FRANCISCO JOSÉ CALLEJAS-.


sábado, 13 de junio de 2015
EL FASCISMO Y MUSSOLINI FINANCIADOS POR EL ESPIONAJE BRITÁNICO

Benito Mussolini (1883-1945 ), nombre completo Benito Amilcare Andrea Mussolini ( 29 letras, 2+ 9= número 11, otra vez presente ) fue un ferviente activista socialista en su juventud, arrestado en varias ocasiones por su beligerancia contra los dirigentes patronales y las políticas imperialistas, tanto en Suiza en 1903 como en Italia en 1908 y 1909. Mussolini militante del Partido Socialista Italiano, era un agitador de masas nato, en 1912 se hizo cargo del periódico socialista “Avanti!” y el 9 de Junio de 1914 fue elegido Consejero Comunal de Milán. El inicio de la Primera Guerra Mundial provoca un cambio abrupto en Mussolini. renuncia a seguir dirigiendo el diario “Avanti !” y crea un nuevo diario “Il Popolo d´Italia” de tendencia ultranacionalista lo cual provoca su expulsión fulminante del Partido Socialista Italiano. En 1915 se presenta voluntario para combatir en la Gran Guerra y es ascendido a cabo por méritos en combate. El 23 de Febrero de 1917 es herido en unas maniobras de entrenamiento al estallarle un mortero, es en esa época donde Mussolini entabla contacto con Sir Samuel Hoare (1880-1959) agente del MI5 británico. Esta información se hace pública recientemente en el diario británico The Guardian después de que el investigador Tom Kington tuviera acceso a documentos desclasificados de la agencia de inteligencia británica. Según estos documentos, Mussolini recibía 100 libras semanales, 6.400 euros actuales a la semana como mínimo durante el año 1917, para financiar su periódico ultranacionalista y su nuevo movimiento político, los fasci di combattimento, el futuro Partido Nacional Fascista fundado también un mes 11 (como no ), en noviembre de 1921. Era una auténtica fortuna “donar” 6.400 euros semanales para cualquiera de los mortales, pero no para la élite financiera. Para la banca internacional era una propina si lo comparamos con sus pingües beneficios. Había nacido el enemigo político del comunismo y el socialismo, su genuino rival antagónico. Y recordad todos ellos sin excepción financiados por la oligarquía “selecta” de banqueros internacionales.







Foto de Mussolini fichado por la policía en 1903​
La violencia entre fascistas y socialistas era constante en las calles italianas, cabe recordar que Italia en aquella época era una monarquía parlamentaria de corte liberal dirigida por el rey Víctor Manuel III ( 1869-1947 ). El año 1922 fue un año crucial en la toma del poder político por parte del Partido Fascista. Los grupos fascistas paramilitares de los camisas negras tomaron por la fuerza las ciudades de Ancona, Génova, Livorno, Parma, Bolzano y Trento. Es lo que Mussolini llama la revolución fascista. El 28 de octubre de 1922 “il Duce “ Benito Mussolini y sus camisas negras marchan sobre Roma. El rey Víctor Manuel III paraliza cualquier represalia contra los fascistas y encarga formar gobierno a Mussolini pese a que no contaba con mayoría en el parlamento sí que contaba con el apoyo de la élite financiera como demuestran los documentos desclasificados del servicio secreto británico, ante eso el Rey otro vasallo de la élite, no osa mover un dedo como es natural.

Italia se convierte en la primera conquista del fascismo en Europa, con la bendición de la élite financiera sin su apoyo e influencia económica y política hubiera sido imposible la asunción de la dictadura fascista italiana, los peones iban encajando en el gran tablero del poder. Y la mano del MI5 británico estaba muy presente. El espía Sir Samuel Hoare (1880-1959), encargado de la financiación de Mussolini, fue miembro de los servicios secretos británicos MI5 y MI6 desde su creación en 1909. Los servicios secretos británicos son considerados “la madre” de los servicios secretos occidentales. Gran parte de sus miembros pertenecían a una estructura secreta anterior que estaba al servicio de la élite financiera, la cual ya había establecido su centro de poder en Gran Bretaña desde la finalización de las guerras napoleónicas. Los grandes banqueros internacionales Rothschild, Morgan, Rockefeller, Warburg, etc.. son los impulsores a principios del siglo XX de los denominados servicios de inteligencia occidentales. Estos servicios secretos forman parte de las ramificaciones de poder con la que cuenta la élite financiera para la implementación de sus intereses, el gran error es creer que estos servicios de inteligencia sirven al pueblo o incluso a un gobierno. Sus verdaderos amos y no otros son ese grupo reducido de familias propietarias del sistema usurocrático. La Primera Guerra Mundial fue un éxito para la élite en todos los sentidos, tanto en el ámbito geopolítico como en el económico con la destrucción de los imperios europeos y su sustitución por repúblicas o monarquías liberales fuertemente endeudadas con el sistema financiero. Endeudados tanto los perdedores como los ganadores debido a los elevados costes de financiar una guerra de dimensiones globales. Negocio redondo para la élite financiera pero había algo más, este negocio de la guerra ya lo tenían desde hace doscientos años creando bandos antagónicos y enfrentándolos, ganando más y más dinero a cada guerra a cada enfrentamiento. Esta era una vieja artimaña de la cual ya eran expertos consumados.








Mussolini en la Primera Guerra Mundial, foto del año 1917​
Pero insisto ahora había algo más que el conocido negocio de la guerra, habían dado el primer paso en la constitución de un futuro gobierno mundial con la instauración de la Sociedad de Naciones ( la futura ONU ) totalmente controlada por ellos. Habían avanzado más en sus aspiraciones de control global en el periodo que va desde la instauración de la Reserva Federal de los Estados Unidos en 1913 hasta la creación de la Sociedad de Naciones en 1919 que en todo el siglo anterior. Habían experimentado sus tácticas sobre el terreno, el test había resultado positivo, ahora había llegado el momento de reforzar y crear nuevas estructuras supranacionales, la llamada síntesis resultante de enfrentar ideologías beligerantes entre sí, (la tesis + la antítesis). En ello estaban, posiblemente el liberalismo parlamentario no tendría los arrestos suficientes para enfrentarse a la amenaza comunista tal como se demostró en la Guerra Civil Rusa con la derrota del Ejército Blanco (compuesto por monárquicos y liberales) a manos de los Bolcheviques. Había que crear y financiar una nueva ideología más compacta, más beligerante y en Mussolini la élite financiera vio la pieza necesaria para frenar la expansión del movimiento marxista que ellos mismos se habían encargado de crear y financiar para descabezar al régimen Zarista reacio a ceder el control de su política monetaria a la oligarquía financiera dueña de la banca occidental y de la Reserva Federal de los Estados Unidos.

Siento romper los conceptos idealistas de algunos pero la verdad ni es agradable ni es fácil de digerir. Y en este blog vamos donde la verdad nos lleva. Todos los movimientos políticos o sociales a nivel global han sido financiados en algún momento por la élite financiera, TODOS, sin exclusión. Socialismo, independentismo, comunismo, fascismo, liberalismo y un largo etcétera. Algunos dirigentes de estos movimientos auspiciados por la élite trataron de liberarse de las cadenas de sus amos pero fueron siempre una pequeña minoría que fue “apartada del camino” por los medios que consideraron necesarios que son muchos y variados. De hecho la élite financiera como dueña absoluta del poder económico, del poder político y del poder mediático puede "liberarse" de dirigentes molestos con la misma facilidad que un elefante aplasta a una hormiga.

Fuentes:

Recruited by MI5: the name's Mussolini. Benito Mussolini

Samuel Hoare - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## Burbujarras (28 Oct 2020)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> los vendidos al capital SIEMPRE son vuestros líderes de izmierdas



Fantasía: La demierda sale de la nada y es culpable de nada, a mediados del siglo xx, autistas como Hayek o Ayn Rand se encargan de ello.

Realidad: libegalismo vendiendo futurismo mientras reparte monopolio, biblias y miseria.

Los dos libros favoritos de la isla del demonio EE.UU: la biblia y un Ayn Rand.


----------



## Uritorco (28 Oct 2020)

El nazismo combatio a las izquierdas y a las derechas, al liberalismo y al progresismo, al capitalismo y al comunismo, ambos instrumentos del judio para someternos. Solo hay que ver la propaganda de la epoca e ir a las fuentes originales de sus textos ideologicos y doctrinarios.

Así se opuso la economía "nazi" al liberalismo y el marxismo.

Esto es lo que escribió Goebbels sobre la violencia socialcomunista. Seguro que os suena.


----------



## Freedomfighter (28 Oct 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> El nazismo combatio a las izquierdas y a las derechas, al liberalismo y al progresismo, al capitalismo y al comunismo, ambos instrumentos del judio para someternos. Solo hay que ver la propaganda de la epoca e ir a las fuentes originales de sus textos ideologicos y doctrinarios.
> 
> Así se opuso la economía "nazi" al liberalismo y el marxismo.
> 
> ...




Putos nazis....


----------



## Uritorco (28 Oct 2020)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Putos nazis....



No confundas a los hollywood-nazis, como el de la viñeta tuya, con el nacionasocialismo. Lo primero es un producto de la propaganda sionista, lo segundo fruto de la expresion popular que las fuentes clasicas del romanticismo germano ejercieron finalmente en forma de movimiento politico.


----------



## Freedomfighter (29 Oct 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> No confundas a los hollywood-nazis, como el de la viñeta tuya, con el nacionasocialismo. Lo primero es un producto de la propaganda sionista, lo segundo fruto de la expresion popular que las fuentes clasicas del romanticismo germano ejercieron finalmente en forma de movimiento politico.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 471426
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 471424




vete a la mierda subnormal, yo he visto de primera mano las secuelas que tu excelsa ideología nazi ha perpetrado en multitud de países, sois la misma puta mierda que los comunistas y fascistas, y eso precisamente es lo que sostiene este hilo con pruebas, otra cosa es que una rata como tú, sin cerebro, quiera pensar lo contrario para de esa forma sentir que eres alguien "especial" por salirte de la norma y apoyar a esa manta de criminales, me imagino que si te apoyas en esa mierda tu vida debe estar más vacía que tu cerebro.


----------



## ChortinaPizpireta (29 Oct 2020)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Claroo, por eso ambos, en cuanto llegan al poder lo primero que hacen es abolir, por ley, la lucha de clases.



Qué lucha de clases monguer!!!!! Vuelve al siglo XIX, aquí solo hay multimillonarios apoyados por regímenes totalitarios de izquierda! La lucha de clases no existe Imbécil!!!! Solo ha habido un masivo engaño a la gente ignorante y mediocre.


----------



## Uritorco (29 Oct 2020)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> vete a la mierda subnormal, yo he visto de primera mano las secuelas que tu excelsa ideología nazi ha perpetrado en multitud de países, sois la misma puta mierda que los comunistas y fascistas, y eso precisamente es lo que sostiene este hilo con pruebas, otra cosa es que una rata como tú, sin cerebro, quiera pensar lo contrario para de esa forma sentir que eres alguien "especial" por salirte de la norma y apoyar a esa manta de criminales, me imagino que si te apoyas en esa mierda tu vida debe estar más vacía que tu cerebro.



Cuanta razon tiene el tito Adolf. En ese sentido yo tambien soy "socialista". El problema, es que los liberales judaizantes sois tan pateticos e ignotantes como vuestros primos hermanos los comunistas de todo pelaje. El "socialismo" nazi NO tiene nada que ver con el socialismo progresista y de izquierdas que todos conocemos. Este ultimo es el que nos gobierna, y el mismo que ha dispuesto legislaciones antinazis en casi toda Europa. Eso lo entiende hasta un niño de ocho años, menos un liberal. Hitler explica en el Mi Lucha que se apropiaron del termino socialismo como una estrategia politica para atraer hacia el partido a los alemanes que habian caido en las garras del bolchevismo. Cuando tomo el poder, la izquierda y el comunismo se fue al garete, pero gracias a la gente como tu, el nazismo fue derrotado, tras aliarse con el comunismo, al que le salvaron el culo y le entregaron medio planeta. Y los liberales "anticomunistas" como tu sois los mismos que tras la muerte de Franco, gracias a vuestra democracia masonica, legalizasteis todos los partidos, entre ellos los socialistas y comunistas. Asi "combatis" el comunismo, legalizandolo, financiandolo y confraternizando con el mismo. Mira a doña Espe, otra ultraliberal y "anticomunista" de postin... Los negocios son los negocios.
¡Ni Frente Rojo, ni Reacción!

Una veintena de empresarios viaja a China con Aguirre


----------



## ciberecovero (29 Oct 2020)

Podemos llamar a esto fascismo
*Juan R. Gil* | 28.02.2015 | 23:48

*Los jerarcas podemitas responden a las primeras críticas acosando a quienes se atreven a expresarlas, demostrando que no pretenden regenerar la democracia sino manipularla en su beneficio*

Los lectores habituales de este periódico no podrán encontrar hoy en sus páginas de Opinión el artículo que desde hace años publica cada domingo el exconseller socialista, exalcalde de Alicante, exdiputado nacional, exportavoz en las Corts y actual adjunto primero al Síndic de Greuges, Ángel Luna. No es una ausencia voluntaria, sino impuesta. Uno de los políticos más preparados, menos sectarios y que mejor escriben de entre los pocos con los que contamos en esta Comunidad ha tenido que renunciar a expresar libremente sus opiniones –siempre reflexivas y desde hace mucho tiempo ya alejadas de partidismo alguno– porque tuvo la ocurrencia de examinar, en alguno de sus textos, el devenir de Podemos. Los jerarcas de este movimiento, que se han autoerigido en voz del pueblo, no respondieron a los argumentos de Luna con otros; no contrapusieron la visión de Luna, crítica pero respetuosa, con la suya propia, a pesar de que siempre han tenido las puertas de este medio abiertas y, de hecho, las han utilizado cuando ha querido sin cortapisa alguna. Simplemente optaron por promover una denuncia contra él con el fin, volviendo del revés aquel grito que contra la Dictadura lanzó Blas de Otero, de robarle la paz y la palabra.

Este periódico pierde unos análisis que siempre valía la pena tener en cuenta, se coincidiera o no con ellos; los ciudadanos se quedan sin una voz que en todo momento antepuso el pensamiento al enfrentamiento. ¿Para qué? Para que triunfe esa nueva casta, mucho peor que la que ellos denuncian, de la que cada vez forman parte mayor una barahúnda de iluminados, desechos de tienta de todos los partidos y maquiavelos de manual universitario, a los que hay que reconocer que hubo un día en que supieron conquistar el territorio de la ilusión, pero que llegado el momento clave de unas elecciones están demostrando que no son capaces de organizar su propia casa, así que mucho menos pueden gobernar la de los demás; que no les interesa el bien común, sino el beneficio propio de una cúpula conformada al más canónico estilo marcial; que no entienden de democracia, sino de poder puro y duro ejercido manu militari y que creen que los derechos sólo lo son si rinden réditos en ese camino al poder.

*Falacia. *Los jerarcas podemitas –a los que distingo claramente de todos aquellos que se han acercado a ese movimiento con la esperanza de cambiar las cosas en este país y que no merecen la manipulación a la que unos cuantos quieren someterles–, alegarán ahora que quienes ocupan la Sindicatura de Agravios tienen limitados sus derechos. Es una media verdad, luego es la peor de las mentiras. Tienen un deber de imparcialidad, sí. Pero nada hay en el estatuto de la sindicatura que prohíba a sus miembros expresar sus opiniones, un derecho constitucional que sólo en muy pocos casos, que no es el que nos ocupa, resulta restringido. Es obvio que el Síndic de Greuges –y por extensión sus adjuntos– no puede militar en un partido, ni participar en actos políticos partidistas ni prejuzgar asuntos sobre los que entiendan en razón de su cargo. ¿Pero hablar? ¿Escribir? ¿Hemos decretado el fin del pensamiento? ¿Debemos censurar la capacidad crítica?

Pero la falacia en la actuación de los líderes de Podemos se demuestra sobre todo porque durante meses no les ha importado una higa lo que Luna escribiera o dejara de escribir: sólo cuando ha empezado a referirse a ellos, siquiera tangencialmente, han actuado. Porque los centuriones de este nuevo régimen que quisieran imponernos son, y lo he dicho antes, de una nueva casta: la de los intocables. Tan intocables como han pretendido ser todos los dictadores que en la historia fueron; todos han tenido miedo a la palabra, todos han tratado de poner una mordaza al que habla, al que escribe, al que expone ideas. Ellos, los que han secuestrado Podemos, se licenciaron por lo que se ve en esas enseñanzas.

Porque, además, Luna no es el único objetivo de esta falange en movimiento. Otro colaborador de este periódico, el profesor Francisco Sánchez, director de la Universidad Cardenal Herrera, un hombre situado en el ámbito de la derecha moderada, como Luna lo está en el de la izquierda no radical, pero igual de libre en sus opiniones que él, ha sido objeto esta semana de ataques sin cuento en redes sociales, mensajes a su correo electrónico, a su teléfono... hasta pasar a mayores: algunas personas, que se identificaron como miembros de Podemos, fueron a buscarle hace unos días, en actitud claramente agresiva, a su puesto de trabajo. No dieron con él, pero dejaron explícita la amenaza. ¿Por qué? Porque también se atrevió a hablar de los dirigentes de Podemos.

*Engaño. *Si pensara que estos escuadrones saben quién es Quevedo copiaría aquí el texto completo que le envió en ocasión similar al Conde Duque de Olivares, aquel que comenzaba con el famoso «No he de callar /por más que con el dedo,/ ya tocando la boca o ya la frente,/ silencio avises o amenaces miedo». Pero me temo que estos camaradas a lo más que se remontan es al primer tercio del pasado siglo, un momento histórico que sí demuestran, al menos con los hechos, conocer bien. Y porque lo cierto, justo es reconocérselo, es que lamentablemente sí han conseguido que al menos uno, Ángel Luna, calle.

Comprendo que sus caudillos se jacten de no ser de derechas ni de izquierdas, se autoproclamen demiurgos y se comporten como si la historia hubiera empezado con ellos: ese es el altar desde el que quieren engañar a los que dicen defender. Asumo también, vistos sus referentes, que ante las críticas respondan con violencia, porque violencia es imponer que alguien no escriba o acosarlo para que no lo haga. Lo asumo pero no dejaré de denunciarlo. Y entiendo perfectamente la jugada de hacer pasar algo heterogéneo, los ciudadanos, por un corpus homogéneo, el pueblo, para luego separarlo de los representantes que el mismo pueblo ha elegido, glorificando a éste y criminalizándolos a ellos, erigirse a continuación en los únicos capaces de saber lo que el pueblo quiere o lo que el pueblo pide y, consolidada la falsa premisa, presentarse como los verdaderamente puros y, en virtud de esa pureza, los únicos capaces de gobernar al pueblo como el pueblo se merece. Lo entiendo porque, aunque sencilla, esa estrategia también está en todos los manuales de los movimientos populistas y totalitarios, manuales que se pueden comprar al peso en cualquier librería de viejo. Y comprendo, cómo no, su nerviosismo cuando les estallan en las narices casos como el del tal Monedero, acusado de escamotear a ese pueblo que tanto dicen defender dinero de los impuestos con los que todos contribuimos a que la convivencia se sostenga; casos que les ponen en evidencia, que demuestran que los miembros de ese generalato no son mejores que nadie, aunque quizá sean más aprovechados que muchos; pero, sobre todo, que son más taimados y prepotentes que ninguno, porque juegan con la ilusión o el hastío justificado de mucha gente de buena fe, no porque realmente quieran cambiar las cosas, sino porque persiguen mejorar su propio estatus.

Entiendo todo eso y, aunque no me da miedo, me preocupa. Porque les tachan de comunistas, pero yo creo que la definición no es correcta. Su planificación, su forma de maniobrar, de torcer voluntades y trampear elecciones internas, sus marchas sobre Madrid, recuerdan mejor las maneras de Mussolini que las de Stalin, por más que ambos resulten igualmente detestables. ¿Que la comparación es dura? Duro sería no poder expresarla. Por suerte, estos no son los años treinta. Pero cuando a las primeras de cambio amenazan a intelectuales o periodistas por lo que piensan o lo que escriben, ¿podemos llamar a esto fascismo? Podemos.


----------



## ZHU DE (29 Oct 2020)

ChortinaPizpireta dijo:


> Qué lucha de clases monguer!!!!! Vuelve al siglo XIX, aquí solo hay multimillonarios apoyados por regímenes totalitarios de izquierda! La lucha de clases no existe Imbécil!!!! Solo ha habido un masivo engaño a la gente ignorante y mediocre.



Que rabia os da que se os subleve el servicio ¿Eh? claro, menos tu papa y tu, el resto es gente ignorante y mediocre. Vete a cagar, niñato y ponte a trabajar, cosa que no has hecho en tu puta vida, hacerse pajas no es trabajar, gañan.


----------



## ZHU DE (29 Oct 2020)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> vete a la mierda subnormal, yo he visto de primera mano las secuelas que tu excelsa ideología nazi ha perpetrado en multitud de países, sois la misma puta mierda que los comunistas y fascistas, y eso precisamente es lo que sostiene este hilo con pruebas, otra cosa es que una rata como tú, sin cerebro, quiera pensar lo contrario para de esa forma sentir que eres alguien "especial" por salirte de la norma y apoyar a esa manta de criminales, me imagino que si te apoyas en esa mierda tu vida debe estar más vacía que tu cerebro.



Esa frase no es de Hitler si no de uno al que asesinó Hitler, ha sido desmentida un millón de veces pero los ninis no os enterais.


----------



## dabrute (29 Oct 2020)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Que rabia os da que se os subleve el servicio ¿Eh? claro, menos tu papa y tu, el resto es gente ignorante y mediocre. Vete a cagar, niñato y ponte a trabajar, cosa que no has hecho en tu puta vida, hacerse pajas no es trabajar, gañan.



Eres un genocida de puta mierda, como toda la piara socialista.

*El socialismo, como todos sus vástagos, desde el fascismo y el nacionalsocialismo hasta el comunismo y el marxismo pasando por cada una de sus muchas otras aberrantes versiones, todas sin excepción genocidas por naturaleza, ha sido responsable del exterminio de al menos 100 millones de seres humanos. *


----------



## ChortinaPizpireta (29 Oct 2020)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Que rabia os da que se os subleve el servicio ¿Eh? claro, menos tu papa y tu, el resto es gente ignorante y mediocre. Vete a cagar, niñato y ponte a trabajar, cosa que no has hecho en tu puta vida, hacerse pajas no es trabajar, gañan.



jajaj qué ironía, llevo 15 años trabajando en mi negocio y soy una señora con 2 hijos jajaja, ¿eso lo has dicho por ti, verdad, rojo imberbe?


----------



## ZHU DE (29 Oct 2020)

ChortinaPizpireta dijo:


> jajaj qué ironía, llevo 15 años trabajando en mi negocio y soy una señora con 2 hijos jajaja, ¿eso lo has dicho por ti, verdad, rojo imberbe?



Ah, una señora, ya sabe lo que decía Arthur Schopenhauer:"La mujer es un ser de pelo largo y entendimiento corto"


----------



## ChortinaPizpireta (29 Oct 2020)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Ah, una señora, ya sabe lo que decía Arthur Schopenhauer:"La mujer es un ser de pelo largo y entendimiento corto"



Si, como tu madre y tu hermana


----------



## ZHU DE (29 Oct 2020)

ChortinaPizpireta dijo:


> Si, como tu madre y tu hermana



Señora, deje las cosas serias a los hombres y vuelva a la cafeteria a tomar chocolate con picatostes.


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Oct 2020)

*Javier *
*Giral 
Palasí*

*“EL FASCISMO”: UNA IDEOLOGÍA SOCIALISTA CREADA POR UN IZQUIERDISTA*​ 
1 octubre, 2016
____________
por Javier Giral Palasi​

*




*​
* Escrito por Javier Giral Palasí para el libro “Contra la Manipulación de la Izquierda”. *

La ideología de la derecha actual y que juega en democracia está formada por miembros con ideas liberal-conservadoras, sin embargo continuamente es atacada con el mantra y el insulto personal de “fascista” a poco que esta se atreva a sugerir una mínima idea, un insulto contra cualquiera que ose contradecir el sectarismo ideológico de la izquierda, cuando no totalitarismo y pensamiento único. Obviamente el objeto de esta táctica es la estigmatización del adversario y el dominio para acallar cualquier discusión comprometida.

Por este motivo, es importante aclarar qué es el fascismo, si es cierto que es la extrema derecha, y si la izquierda puede otorgarse una superioridad moral para acallar a sus adversarios con esta acusación.

Comenta una estudiante en “Yahoo respuestas”:


_“Hola, tengo una disertación mañana y estoy muy confundida, según la información que tengo Mussolini era socialista al igual que Hitler pero me sale que la ideología fascista está en contra del socialismo, no entiendo”_

Precisamente nos encontramos ante el mayor éxito propagandístico de la izquierda en toda su historia, el haber hecho creer que el fascismo es una ideología de extrema derecha cuando en realidad es una ideología socialista unida al sentimiento nacionalista, y que no surgió en la derecha sino dentro del movimiento socialista de la izquierda tras el acontecimiento que supuso la Revolución rusa de 1917 y que sirvió para propagar todo tipo de socialismos revolucionarios y antisistema, entre los que incluimos a lo que conocemos por fascismo.

Por otro lado los propios líderes fascistas siempre renegaron de la etiqueta de pertenecer a la derecha remarcando sus posturas anticapitalistas, y haciendo alarde de sus programas y medidas socialistas a favor de los trabajadores. Es algo inédito que se incluya a una ideología dentro de una etiqueta de la que ellos mismos reniegan. Sin embargo proclamar esta realidad puede resultar inútil cuando nos enfrentamos a la propaganda de la izquierda, que siempre acusará a los demás con el mantra de “fascistas” cuando en realidad sean sus posturas las que nos recuerden en tantas ocasiones al fascismo, algo natural desde el momento que se nos revela su naturaleza y procedencia. Esta estigmatización del adversario, independientemente de lo _progre_ que ya se haya convertido, se usa para dominar y coartar la libertad, pues es necesario que haya teóricos fascistas para que predominen los buenos “antifascistas”, siempre a cuenta de pastar en el presupuesto.

*¿POR QUÉ DICE NAZISMO?*

_“Nosotros somos socialistas, somos enemigos del sistema económico capitalista actual porque explota al que es débil desde el punto de vista económico, con sus salarios desiguales, con su evaluación indecente de un ser humano según tenga riqueza o no la tenga, en vez de evaluar la responsabilidad y la actuación de la persona, y estamos decididos a destruir este sistema capitalista en todos sus aspectos.”_

Adolf Hitler

Nazismo es un acrónimo de nacional-socialismo, es un término creado por la izquierda con el fin de ocultar que esta ideología también era socialista, y del mismo modo han utilizado el término genérico de “fascismo”. Pero al igual que los líderes del nacional-socialismo siempre renegaron de la etiqueta de pertenecer a la derecha a la que detestaban, Hitler siempre habló del partido o movimiento nacional-socialista y no “nazi”, algo que se entiende perfectamente del alemán en sus discursos.

El “fascismo”, o mejor el nacional-socialismo, nació de unir el fervor socialista revolucionario de entreguerras con el nacionalismo de cada país, se trataba de una tercera vía, más moderada respecto al comunismo de Lenin en cuanto que no pretendía destruir la nación o toleraba la propiedad privada de las clases medias e iba enfocado contra el capitalismo de los oligopolios, pero dentro de la dialéctica socialista revolucionaria y anticapitalista que pretendía controlar estatalmente la economía con numerosas colectivizaciones, y que no renunciaba, como los comunistas (o socialistas marxistas-leninistas) a controlar a la sociedad imponiendo una dictadura de corte totalitario.

Curiosa y graciosamente lo que más ha odiado históricamente un izquierdista es la ideología que más se le parece y que también surgió de ella, pero en molesta competencia, y como una odiada herejía respecto a la matriz del socialismo marxista en la lucha por ganarse a la clase obrera y a la clases medias en aquellos momentos en que las ideologías antisistema cobran fuerza, es decir, en períodos de crisis capitalista. Unos trataban de realizar la revolución y otros la revolución-nacional, y ambos terminaron dejando millones de víctimas en el camino sangriento hacia su utopía, y aunque la propaganda que se remonta a tiempos de la _Komintern_ hable de extremos opuestos, en realidad son ramas del tronco común del socialismo.

*LA PRUEBA DEL DISCURSO*

Les propongo que busquen un vídeo en youtube que hallarán fácilmente, se trata de un discurso que pronunció el Ministro Secretario General del Movimiento, Don José Luis Arrese Magra, en el que arremete contra el capitalismo en la apertura del Tercer Consejo Sindical en 1945. En este vídeo se puede comprobar la dialéctica socialista y anticapitalista, pero en voz de un personaje de la Falange, que era el partido que representaba al nacional-socialismo español.

Después a quién consideren, y sin que vea las imágenes, invítenle por el contenido del discurso a indicar de qué ideología se trata, de alguien de izquierda o de derecha. Lo más probable es que diga que se trata de alguien de izquierda, para después sorprenderse al descubrir que se trata de un personaje calificado oficialmente por la culminación de la mentira histórica como de “extrema derecha”. Y así comprobarán fácilmente que no es correcto llamar “extrema derecha” al nacional-socialismo, o en este caso a la forma española que adopta y que se hacía llamar como nacional-sindicalismo que es el término similar que adoptaron los propios falangistas. Por tanto, considero que es más apropiado que se denomine a todos los “fascismos” como partidos nacional-socialistas, y no sólo al ejemplo alemán, con el objetivo de restituir la verdad histórica, pues de este modo esta ideología se podrá visualizar de forma clara, y de paso no le resultará tan fácil a la izquierda estigmatizar a sus oponentes con los males y los crímenes que hizo una ideología que tuvo su origen en la propia izquierda. Y respecto al tema del franquismo, no lo incluyo dentro de esta familia política al tratarse en realidad de un régimen militar autoritario que se definió como católico, más allá del papel que jugaron los falangistas como una familia del régimen que se inicia el 18 de julio de 1936.

......................​


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Oct 2020)

......................

*EL PRECURSOR DEL NACIONAL-SOCIALISMO ESPAÑOL: ERNESTO GIMÉNEZ CABALLERO*

Hoy como muchas personalidades del bando vencedor en la guerra civil, Ernesto Giménez Caballero ((1899-1988), es una figura apartada y pretendidamente olvidada. Sin embargo fue un intelectual y un hombre de acción que participó intensamente en las vanguardias literarias y políticas de su tiempo. Además de escritor, ideólogo, periodista, fue catedrático de Literatura, diplomático, articulista de revistas como El Sol y La Revista de Occidente de Ortega y Gasset, y más tarde Procurador en Cortes y embajador.

Pero lo realmente importante de Giménez Caballero es que fue el precursor del fascismo en España, con Circuito Imperial (1928) y Genio de España (1932), y después fue colaborador con Ramiro Ledesma Ramos, y pasó por la Falange de José Antonio. Es interesante mencionar que antes había sido uno de los fundadores de Las Juventudes Socialistas, pues al igual que Mussolini, Giménez Caballero procedía del socialismo marxista. Pues tanto el “fascismo” (nacional-socialismo) como el comunismo (socialismo leninista) podemos decir que son escisiones políticas de los partidos socialistas, basta recordar que Santiago Carrillo también procedía de las Juventudes Socialistas. El comunismo era una reafirmación en los métodos socialistas del marxismo revolucionario e internacionalista. El “fascismo” era la unión de ese socialismo revolucionario con el nacionalismo. Y ambos socialismos se inspiraban en los métodos revolucionarios que habían llevado a Lenin y a los bolcheviques a la toma del poder y a la creación del primer estado socialista.

Para Giménez Caballero, el precursor del fascismo español, el origen y la naturaleza de la ideología nacional-socialista está muy claro, y así lo afirma en el documental _Los Falangistas_ (Historia Inmediata):

_“El creador del fascismo, Benito Mussolini, era un socialista, es más era un marxista de camisa roja y de puño cerrado, entusiasta de Lenin y que adoraba a Marx. Pero este hombre un día llega después de la postguerra como combatiente a su Roma, y allí el genio de Roma universal hace que ese socialismo se haga nacionalista italiano. Y ahí es donde nace el origen profundo de los fascismos, el hacer a los socialismos en socialismos nacionales, eso es exactamente el fascismo”._

Y añade posteriormente:

_“Esa nacionalización de una idea universal que era el socialismo marxista, ese y no otro es el origen de todo fascismo, que es un socialismo nacional”_

*EL FUNDADOR DEL NACIONAL-SOCIALISMO: BENITO MUSSOLINI *

Lenin, el carismático líder comunista dijo de Mussolini a principio de los años 20:

_“En Italia, compañeros, en Italia sólo hay un socialista capaz de guiar al pueblo hacia la revolución: Benito Mussolini”. _

A la pregunta de qué es el fascismo, basta referirse a la respuesta que Mussolini, su fundador, le dio en una entrevista a una periodista extranjera:

_“Durante toda mi vida yo fui un socialista internacionalista. Cuando estalló la gran guerra vi que todos nuestros partidos que eran internacionalistas se convirtieron en socialistas nacionalistas. Eso me pasó a mí y eso es el fascismo”._

Según el historiador César Vidal:

_“El fascismo es un socialismo nacional y se parece al socialismo, tanto en la visión económica intervencionista como en el miedo a la libertad y el intento de controlar a la sociedad. En el caso del fascismo está muy acentuado el elemento nacional, pero a lo que más se parece el fascismo es al socialismo. Aunque la historiografía marxista siempre ha insistido en que el fascismo es la agudización de la derecha en realidad el fascismo es un socialismo de carácter nacional. Y cuando empieza la II Guerra Mundial el estado más intervenido del mundo es la Unión Soviética, pero el segundo es la Italia de Mussolini…”_

No hay duda de que el fascismo es un socialismo nacional, y antes que Mussolini le diese forma a esta variante socialista existe un precedente difuso en Georges Sorel, a quien Mussolini leía y citaba. Hasta entonces, el socialismo defendía la eliminación de las naciones para ser coherentes con el discurso igualitarista, una pretensión que se vino abajo ante el nacionalismo que cundió en la I Guerra Mundial. Algo que señaló Sorel, y que Mussolini se tomará como la decisión de crear un socialismo nacionalista.

Con esta perspectiva, es cuándo deja de sorprendernos que Mussolini al final de su vida afirmase, que no sólo su movimiento era socialista y anticapitalista, sino que además pertenecía a la izquierda y que veía a la derecha como su mayor enemigo por delante del “peligro rojo”, decía así:

_ “Nuestros programas son definitivamente iguales a nuestras ideas revolucionarias y ellas pertenecen a lo que en régimen democrático se llama “izquierda”; nuestras instituciones son un resultado directo de nuestros programas y nuestro ideal es el Estado de Trabajo. En este caso no puede haber duda: nosotros somos la clase trabajadora en lucha por la vida y la muerte, contra el capitalismo. Somos los revolucionarios en busca de un nuevo orden. Si esto es así, invocar ayuda de la burguesía agitando el peligro rojo es un absurdo. El espantapájaros auténtico, el verdadero peligro, la amenaza contra la que se lucha sin parar, viene de la derecha. No nos interesa en nada tener a la burguesía capitalista como aliada contra la amenaza del peligro rojo, incluso en el mejor de los casos ésta sería una aliada infiel, que está tratando de hacer que nosotros sirvamos a sus fines, como lo ha hecho más de una vez con cierto éxito. Ahorraré palabras ya que es totalmente superfluo. De hecho, es perjudicial, porque nos hace confundir los tipos de auténticos revolucionarios de cualquier tonalidad, con el hombre de reacción que a veces utiliza nuestro mismo idioma”._

Precisamente tanto Lenin como Mussolini representaban los dos nuevos movimientos socialistas radicales que surgirán tras la I Guerra Mundial, y que trataban de sobreponerse a los erosionados partidos socialistas creados a fines del siglo XIX, como el PSOE.

Mussolini, había sido hasta 1915 el nº3 del Partido Socialista Italiano y el director de su periódico propagandístico _Avanti_, además pasó por la cárcel por agitador socialista, había escrito libros como _El Trentino_ visto por un socialista, había defendido públicamente su ateísmo y había publicado novelas anticlericales como _Claudia Particella, l’amante del cardinale Madruzzo._

Pero algo cambiará en la filosofía de Mussolini a partir de 1915, en el que abandona _Avanti_ y funda _Il Popolo d’Italia_, de tendencia nacionalista, lo que le valió la expulsión del Partido Socialista Italiano.

Mussolini llegó a la conclusión durante la I Guerra Mundial que en vez de refundar el socialismo para acentuar el carácter internacionalista del marxismo, como propugnaba Lenin, había que crear un partido socialista que también fuera nacionalista, sin dejar de ser revolucionario.

Tras la I Guerra Mundial surgirán estos dos nuevos movimientos socialistas extremos salidos de las siete plagas socialista, el socialista radical internacionalista, por la vía del marxista Lenin, y el socialista radical nacionalista, por la vía del también marxista Mussolini. Y ambos radicalismos son consecuencia del incumplimiento de los tradicionales partidos socialistas europeos agrupados en la II Internacional Socialista, que cayeron en la exaltación nacionalista al no seguir la consigna del “internacionalismo proletario” que exigía la oposición militante de los partidos socialistas contra “la guerra imperialista” y participación de los obreros en ella independientementemente de su nacionalidad.

Lenin que previamente había militado en el Partido Obrero Socialdemócrata Ruso y tras el triunfo de su Revolución Rusa de 1917, irá alentando la creación de los nuevos partidos socialistas marxistas e internacionalistas que adoptarán el nombre de comunistas, a menudo como simples escisiones de los partidos socialistas (es el caso del PCE en España) y que se agruparán en torno a la III Internacional, llamada Internacional Comunista o _Komintern_.

Y por su parte el líder socialista Mussolini, que había militado en el Partido Socialista Italiano, responde a la traición a la consigna de la II Internacional Socialista, creando el Partido Nacional Fascista Italiano que se hará con el poder en 1922 y servirá de inspiración a Hitler y al resto de partidos nacional-socialistas que se irán creando posteriormente, que se conocen por el nombre de partidos “fascistas”, a menudo creados con cuadros que provienen de los partidos socialistas al igual que en el caso de los comunistas. Si bien la izquierda desde temprano comenzó a usar el acrónimo despectivo de “nazi”, si escuchamos cualquier discurso de Hitler apreciaremos que siempre se refiere al partido o movimiento nacional-socialista, palabras que se entienden perfectamente del alemán.

Ambos movimientos socialistas son prácticamente paralelos en el tiempo, pero la ventaja la llevará Lenin con su triunfo en la revolución rusa de 1917 y el impacto mundial que supuso el primer estado socialista del mundo. Y serán los métodos revolucionarios y el ejemplo de los bolcheviques de Lenin los que darán un fuerte empuje a todo el socialismo revolucionario y totalitario, lo que servirá también de acicate y de inspiración a los nacional-socialistas, que copiarán sus métodos y organización, sin olvidar que también procedían del marxismo; y a semejanza de los bolcheviques tendrán cuadros políticos entrenados y adoctrinados, una organización de milicias, la toma del poder a través de las elecciones y/o de la revolución (nacional, en este caso), la creación de un estado de dictadura totalitaria, la prohibición de los demás partidos políticos, la militante oposición al liberalismo, la creación de un sindicato paralelo, o la implementación de toda una serie de derechos laborales para los trabajadores como _La carta del lavoro_, etc. Y hasta el final de sus días Mussolini no tendrá ningún reparo en seguir denominándose como un socialista, al igual que Hitler.

Como curiosidades podemos comentar también que el nombre que le pusieron en 1943, entre Mussolini y Hitler, a la media Italia aún no invadida por los aliados fue el de “República Social Italiana”, siguiendo el aire de familiaridad con el socialismo; o la costumbre que tienen los nacional-socialistas de llamarse como “camaradas” al igual que los comunistas; o que la marca de automóviles creada por Hitler se llamase _Volkswagen _que en alemán significa literalmente “coche del pueblo”, creada por el estado social alemán para fabricar un coche económico para el pueblo.

A partir de los años 20, como decíamos el socialismo extremo lo podemos agrupar en internacionalista y nacionalista (comunista y fascista), sin embargo durante el período de Stalin y su política de “construir el socialismo en un solo país”, ya que había fracasado la revolución comunista en otros países de Europa como en Alemania, el estalinismo se alejará de la política de la _revolución permanente_ de Trotsky y caerá en cierto nacionalismo ruso en convivencia contradictoria con el marxismo internacionalista, y utilizando la Internacional Comunista fundamentalmente para el servicio de los propios intereses de la Unión Soviética. Tras la derrota del nacional-socialismo en la II Guerra Mundial, en que la Europa del este fue liberada de su yugo totalitario para caer en el de la URSS, quedará desprestigiada la línea de aquellos partidos que quieran militar en esta ideología, sin embargo seguirá produciéndose el fenómeno de que algunos partidos socialistas se hagan también nacionalistas, pero sin salirse de los parámetros de la izquierda aunque sea en fragante contradicción, piense en los actuales ERC o BILDU.


......................​


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Oct 2020)

......................

*LA NATURALEZA DEL “FASCISMO” *

Del mismo modo que genéricamente se llama a los partidos de esta familia como socialistas, no tiene sentido salvo por el ánimo de desviar la atención, el no llamar a esta variante de partidos socialistas por otro nombre genérico que no sea el de nacional-socialistas para referirse a todos ellos, sea el Partido Nacional Socialista de los Obreros Alemanes, el Partido Nacional Fascista o la Falange Española, y no por el de “fascistas” o “nazis”, pues de lo contrario queda difusa su naturaleza política y filosófica.

El nacional-socialismo no es la extrema derecha y a lo que más se parece es al socialismo marxista de su época, del que parte y al que añade incluso un punto de moderación respecto al comunismo de entonces al no pretender acabar con la nación, ni con la propiedad de las clases medias ya que su anticapitalismo iba enfocado principalmente contra los oligopolios del gran capital, o al propugnar en vez de _la lucha de clases_ la colaboración entre ellas, sin dejar de ser al mismo tiempo un movimiento socialista antisistema, antiliberal y anticapitalista. Por las palabras de Mussolini comprendemos que el nacional-socialismo deseaba militar en la izquierda y combatir a la derecha, sin embargo fue expulsada por ella acusada de herejía política y para mayor enfado porque competía y triunfaba peligrosamente en algunos países comiéndole el terreno al socialismo marxista. Cómo buenos movimientos socialistas, tanto fascismo como comunismo comenzaron desde el principio a perseguirse, y sólo entonces será cuando el nacional-socialismo se descubra en su enfrentamiento a muerte junto a la incómoda derecha que detestaba compartiendo enemigo político y esperando que sea una circunstancia coyuntural. Y puesto que ambos socialismos radicales cobran fuerza en los períodos de crisis capitalistas, es en esas circunstancias también cuando los sectores de la derecha vieron en el nacional-socialismo, que era la segunda opción de una población con ánimos exaltados, como el mal menor frente a la revolución marxista, aunque tampoco fuera de su agrado.

El hecho de que ambos movimientos fueran socialistas no quita que tanto el socialismo marxista como el nacional socialismo se odiaran a muerte, puesto que competían en períodos de crisis tras la I Guerra Mundial y la Gran Depresión por ganarse a la clase obrera y a las clases medias. Las ideologías socialistas siempre se han perseguido entre ellas y puntualmente se han aliado contra un tercer y común enemigo político. Recordemos que la III Internacional o Comunista estalinista pasó de llamar “socialfascistas” a los partidos socialistas y socialdemócratas de la II Internacional para después aliarse con ellos en Frentes Populares contra el peligroso nacional-socialismo que triunfaba en Europa.

Años más tarde el socialismo marxista de Stalin dará otro giro en su política para espantar el enfrentamiento con Hitler y llegará a ponerse de acuerdo con el propio nacional-socialismo, firmando el pacto de no agresión Ribbentrop-Mólotov y con el que secretamente se repartirán la invasión de territorios en la Europa del este, lo que provocará la II Guerra Mundial, y en la que durante los dos primeros años la URSS socialista de Stalin será el principal suministrador de materias primas y de petróleo a la Alemania nacional-socialista de Hitler, y hasta que este decida invadirla.

Pero alianzas estratégicas puntuales aparte, lo que realmente encontraremos es que los socialistas se han pasado la mayor parte del tiempo persiguiéndose, ya sea entre comunistas y anarquistas, entre trotskistas y estalinistas, entre socialistas y socialdemócratas, entre comunistas y cristianos marxistas, etc. Por tanto no debe extrañarnos el odio visceral que se declararon socialistas marxistas y nacional-socialistas, sólo debemos apartar la propaganda de que eran ideologías en extremos opuestos. Tampoco debemos olvidar las purgas internas dentro de los propios partidos socialistas, ya que nadie ha asesinado a más comunistas que los propios comunistas, ni la purga que hizo Hitler contra sus camaradas, los “camisas pardas”. Sin lugar a dudas, el socialismo es la ideología más mortífera y genocida que ha dado la historia, y sólo el islamismo parece querer emularlo.

Para entender mejor la naturaleza de la ideología socialista, es recomendable sustituir el término “socialista”, aparentemente inocuo y lleno de buenas intenciones en pro de la sociedad, por el de “estatalistas”, pues todos los socialistas son realmente adoradores del Dios estado, y trabajan para que el estado sea omnipresente y totalitario.

Las variantes socialistas del pasado y del presente se deben clasificar por la cantidad de estatalismo que propugnan inyectar en la sociedad. En la cumbre están los socialismos radicales, comunismo y fascismo, que tratan de acabar con el libre mercado o de regular fuertemente la economía a través del estado, al que los ciudadanos también han de someter sus libertades en la construcción de la utopía socialista y los designios de su líder mesiánico para construir ese paraíso socialista en la tierra. Paraíso que siempre ha acabado en un infierno de muerte asesinando a millones de seres humanos, en miseria al eliminar la libertad de las personas para crear riqueza en sustitución de un ineficiente estado, y en opresión porque ha convertido a sus países en auténticas cárceles. Sólo el socialismo ha construido muros para que no escapen sus ciudadanos de su “paraíso”, como sucedió con el muro de Berlín.

Otra característica es que ambos socialismos tienen una filosofía anticristiana, pero con estrategias diferentes para acabar con su influencia. En el caso del nacional-socialismo alemán, que pone el citado punto de moderación respecto al comunismo, se toleraba a la religión cristiana como una circunstancia enraizada con el pueblo alemán, pero sin olvidar que era una “religión para débiles y de origen judío”, así que su estrategia era sustituirlo paulatinamente por su nueva religión racista de súper hombres y ritos paganos de los antiguos pueblos germánicos, llegando a sustituir los símbolos cristianos navideños por elementos inventados de aquella nueva religión nacional-socialista. El socialismo marxista por su parte sólo buscaba aniquilar de un plumazo al cristianismo a sangre y fuego, para imponer su mesiánica y dogmática religión socialista en su lugar. Una actitud hostil heredada en la actualidad.

Y dentro de los propios partidos nacional-socialistas encontramos más diferencias, el alemán representa su más ambiciosa formulación, y por tanto la que más se acerca en sus pretensiones al estalinismo de su época, pero puesto que el fascismo es una adaptación socialista al estrato histórico y socio-cultural de cada país, y por tanto más moderado en su carácter revolucionario, nos encontramos que en el caso italiano, sede de la Roma vaticana y del catolicismo, existe una mayor convivencia con el catolicismo sin mezclarse con él. Mussolini dejó a un lado su anticristianismo y empezó a ver a la religión como algo inevitable y además estrechamente ligada a la cultura de su país, para después incluso firmar los pactos de Letrán con la Iglesia. Y por su parte el nacional-socialismo español de la Falange dio un paso más en los años 30 y de persecución religiosa, acentuando su posición católica como un elemento cultural estrechamente vinculado a la idiosincrasia española. Basta pensar que tanto Italia como España han sido históricamente la punta de lanza del catolicismo universal.

Otra variación que hace el nacional-socialismo alemán en la distorsión que hace del marxismo es que mientras el socialismo pretendía exterminar a los “enemigos de clase” para construir el paraíso socialista, éste pretende exterminar a los “inferiores racialmente”, especialmente a los judíos, para implantar su propia utopía en la tierra. Una pretensión genocida que acercaba al nacional-socialismo alemán a los ilustres genocidas del socialismo marxista con 100 millones de víctimas a sus espaldas, pero que sin embargo hasta entonces no habíamos visto en Mussolini, el fundador de esta variante socialista, que incluso había llegado al poder con pocas víctimas mortales, ni mucho menos la Falange de José Antonio que no era un partido racista. Hitler representa la maximización del proyecto nacional-socialista, y aunque con el correr de los años quiera marcar distancias con el marxismo, su megalomanía lo hará más similar al proyecto de Lenin y Stalin.

Ahora entenderán mejor por qué los programas económicos de ambos movimientos socialistas son tan familiarmente similares, ocurre echando un vistazo al del PSOE de los años 30 comparándolo con la Falange de entonces, o si echamos un vistazo a sus herederos políticos, como pueden ser Podemos en España comparando sus medidas económicas con el Frente Nacional en Francia, pues a pesar de repetir erróneamente la propaganda de que unos pertenecen a “la extrema derecha” y otros a “la extrema izquierda”, en realidad son simplemente variantes socialistas antisistema y anticapitalistas, por la rama nacionalista e internacionalista.

Sin embargo, el socialismo marxista que ha asesinado a unas diez veces más que el socialismo de Hitler, sigue estando escandalosamente bien visto gracias a la propaganda que perpetúa las consignas que se remontan a tiempos de la _Komintern_. Mientras el nacional-socialismo que perdió la guerra fue justamente condenado al cajón de los horrores de la historia, y Hollywood nos los ha recordado con numerosas películas, mientras los medios, las editoriales, el cine y las universidades vinculadas con la izquierda nos sigue presentado al socialismo como un alto ideal para implantarlo en la sociedad.

Después de conocer todos estos hechos, supongo que le resultará más amargo para los miembros de la izquierda tener que defender el mito de que el “fascismo” es la extrema derecha y una consecuencia natural del capitalismo, como ha sostenido una propaganda que sólo se suspendió durante los años del pacto de no agresión de 1938, entre la Alemania Nacional Socialista y la Unión de Repúblicas Socialistas Soviéticas, pues en aquel momento el periódico comunista francés, L´Humanité, pedía la alianza de los tres grandes partidos socialistas de Europa: el comunista francés, el comunista ruso y el nacional socialista alemán, para terminar en que los comunistas franceses colaboraban en camaradería con las tropas invasoras alemanas hasta que se produjo la invasión de la URSS.

Pero a pesar de todas las pruebas que mostremos, puede ser un ejercicio inútil, una gota de agua en el océano del _agitprop_ de la izquierda y su apabullante propaganda, en la que no interesa la verdad ni el rigor histórico sino el seguimiento de las consignas y la estigmatización. Decía Lenin que “la mentira es un arma revolucionaria”, y en esta diatriba seguimos.





*EL NACIONAL-SOCIALISMO RACISTA ALEMÁN*

 Hitler fue el discípulo aventajado de Mussolini, de hecho admiraba a Mussolini, el cual había alcanzado el poder en Italia una década antes. Hitler hará su propia escenificación del nacional-socialismo siguiendo los pasos de Mussolini pero exagerando su expresión, y siempre en la distorsión que hacen del marxismo los nacional-socialistas hasta hacerlo irreconocible para las mentes llenas de la propaganda de la izquierda. Hitler le añadirá al nacional-socialismo un fuerte componente racista y antisemita al sustituir el elemento del genocidio marxista de los enemigos de clase practicado por Lenin y Stalin, por el del genocidio de los inferiores racialmente o considerados parásitos de la raza aria, para construir al “nuevo hombre” y el paraíso que el nacional-socialismo prometía desde su religión pagana y que nada tenía que envidiar al estalinismo.

El partido de Hitler se llamaba Partido Nacional Socialista de los Obreros Alemanes, el NSDAP en alemán, cuyas siglas traducidas al español son PNSOA. Si volásemos la imaginación y pensásemos que el austriaco Adolf Hitler hubiera fundado su partido en España, entonces su nombre hubiera sido el de Partido Nacional Socialista de los Obreros Españoles, en vez de alemanes, y entonces sus siglas quedarían como PNSOE. ¿Le recuerda esto a otro partido socialista español?

Hay un pequeño artículo en el New York Times que recoge unas declaraciones de Joseph Goebbels en 1925, ocho años antes de que Hitler llegase al poder, cuando el partido Nacional Socialista de los Obreros Alemanes era un partido naciente y creciente, y que daba sus discursos en reuniones que se daban en cervecerías. Dice el texto, recogiendo las palabras de Goebbels:

_ “On the speaker’s assertion that Lenin was the greatest man, second only to Hitler, and that the difference between communism and the Hitler faith was very slight“_

Es decir, que en el artículo Goebbels, futuro ministro de propaganda de Hitler y su hombre de confianza, consideraba que “Lenin y Hitler podían ser comparables, que Lenin era el hombre más destacado después de Hitler y que la diferencia entre el comunismo y las ideas de Hitler era muy pequeña”.

Como vemos estamos ante uno de los mayores éxitos de la manipulación y de la propaganda de la izquierda, el haber inculcado la idea de que el nacional socialismo es la extrema derecha, cuando en realidad se trataría en todo caso de la “extrema izquierda nacionalista”, pero en disputa a muerte por hacerse con el poder en competencia directa con el socialismo marxista.

Al igual que la mayoría tras repetir continuamente la palabra “nazi”, en vez de nacional-socialismo, han olvidado el nombre completo de este partido, tampoco parece que tras la esvástica hayan visto la bandera roja, pues la esvástica es recogida como símbolo de la superioridad de la raza aria de los pueblos germánicos (nacionalismo), pero detrás hay una bandera roja, y el rojo en la simbología socialista es utilizado como metáfora de la sangre obrera derramada tras incontables luchas obreras, como hace el socialismo y el comunismo.

También pude comprobar como Hitler en sus discursos y concentraciones también levantaba y cerraba el puño como cualquier socialista para arengar a sus partidarios. Si se fijan en las imágenes de 1933 que recoge un vídeo de la serie histórica “Apocalipsis Segunda Guerra Mundial-La Agresión” de National Geographic, podrán comprobarlo.

El espíritu anti capitalista de los socialistas se puede encontrar también y en línea lógica en los programas políticos de los partidos nacional-socialistas. Así que veamos algunos puntos del programa político del partido de Hitler, en los que se puede observar su absoluta adscripción a la ideología socialista:


_ Demandamos que el Estado se comprometa a interesarse en primer lugar por las posibilidades de trabajo y de vida de sus ciudadanos. Si no es posible alimentar al conjunto de la población, conviene expulsar del Reich a los sujetos pertenecientes a otras naciones (los no ciudadanos)._
_ Exigimos la estatalización de todas las empresas que han existido hasta el presente bajo la forma de Sociedades (Trusts)._
_ Exigimos la participación [de los asalariados] en los beneficios de las grandes empresas._
_ Exigimos la creación y protección de una sana clase media. La transferencia a las comunas de todos los grandes almacenes y el alquiler a precios bajos de sus locales a pequeños industriales, la rigurosa atención de todos los pequeños industriales por la provisión por parte del Estado, de los Länder [estados o provincias] o de las comunas._
_ Exigimos una reforma agraria adaptada a nuestras necesidades nacionales, la promulgación de una ley que sustente la expropiación sin contrapartida de los bienes raíces en provecho de empresas de utilidad pública. La abolición de la renta territorial y la prohibición de toda especulación con bienes raíces._
_ Con el objeto de permitir a todos los alemanes capaces y diligentes alcanzar un nivel de formación superior y acceder a puestos de responsabilidad, corresponde al Estado emprender el desarrollo sistemático del conjunto de la educación del pueblo. Los programas de estudio de todos los establecimientos escolares deben adaptarse a las necesidades de la vida práctica. Siempre que las propias facultades lo permitan, la escuela debe alcanzar de los jóvenes que comprendan el sentido del civismo (instrucción cívica). Exigimos la formación, a expensas del Estado, de los niños dotados intelectualmente de forma particular, pero nacidos de familias pobres, sin distinción de su pertenencia social o profesional._
_ Corresponde al Estado mejorar la sanidad pública protegiendo a la madre y al niño, y prohibiendo el trabajo de los jóvenes, poniendo en acto todos los medios conducentes a promover la educación física, por la prescripción legal de la participación obligatoria en la práctica de la gimnasia y los deportes, y por el sostenimiento generoso de todas las asociaciones que se consagran a la formación física de la juventud._
_ Para realizar todas estas reivindicaciones, exigimos para el Reich la instauración de un poder central fuerte; autoridad incondicional del Parlamento político central sobre el conjunto del Reich y, de forma general, sobre sus organismos, así como la creación de cámaras corporativas y profesionales encargadas de ejecutar en los diferentes estados federales las leyes básicas decretadas por el Reich._


----------



## Freedomfighter (31 Oct 2020)

Gracias por esa pedazo de aportación #ciberecovero, no creo que nadie se atreva a poner en duda algo tan evidente y con tanta prueba histórica, aunque ya sabemos de la falta de escrúpulos de la izmierda y su afición a tergiversarlo todo, ellos SIEMPRE negarán la realidad que les moleste, que además resulta ser casi toda al completo, porque esas ratas malas no hacen más que trampear e inventar.... 


Por cierto, eres tú Javier Giral??


----------



## ciberecovero (31 Oct 2020)

*Mussolini: el socialista que fundó el fascismo*

*




*
_Fascist Message to Future Found Under Obelisk in Rome - redice.tv_​
_Firme creyente de las ideas socialistas introducidas por su padre, con 17 años se afilió al Partido Socialista Italiano_

por El Libre PensadorActualizado el 10 de abril de 2017 11:43

Benito Mussolini fue el dictador de Italia desde 1922 hasta 1943. Firme creyente de las ideas socialistas introducidas por su padre (el cual le llamó Benito Amilcare Andrea en honor a los dirigentes socialistas Benito Juárez, Amilcare Cipriani y Andrea Costa), con 17 años se afilió al Partido Socialista Italiano.

Pronto fue nombrado director del periódico oficial del partido (‘’Avanti!’’), el cual era el periódico con más tirada en Italia por aquel entonces. Comenzó a hacer llamamientos continuos para que Italia entrara en la Primera Guerra Mundial, chocando con la idea de los líderes del partido que mantenían que Italia debía permanecer neutral.

Finalmente, Mussolini se fue del partido y fundó su propio periódico ‘’Il Popolo d’Italia’’ (El pueblo de Italia). El propio Lenin lamentó su marcha y en una carta escrita a los líderes del partido socialista dijo: ‘’qué desperdicio que hayamos perdido a Mussolini. Él es un hombre de primera clase que hubiera llevado a nuestro partido al poder en Italia.’’

Finalmente fundó el Partido Nacional Fascista en 1921. Adopto il fascio como símbolo (el hacha romana) y vestían camisas negras en honor a los arditi (conocidos como los más osados en el ejército de Italia).

Los fascistas estaban dirigidos por antiguos oficiales y llevaban todo tipo de armamento para atacar a sus enemigos (desde el famoso manganello, hasta bacalaos secos). Organizados como auténticas unidades de combate, comenzaron a sembrar el caos en todas aquellas ciudades donde estaban presentes. Cada vez tenían más adeptos y pasó de tener 20.000 militantes a 200.000 en apenas un par de meses. En las elecciones de 1921 consiguió entrar en el Parlamento Italiano con 2 diputados.

En 1922, Italia se encontraba en una situación económica y social terrible. Así pues, llamó a sus seguidores a marchar sobre Roma para reclamar el poder. No obstante, Mussolini no acudió a la marcha y permaneció en Milán, ya que no esperaba obtener ningún resultado positivo. Poco más de 16.000 personas acudieron a la marcha. Sorprendentemente, el 27 de octubre de 1922, el cobarde e inepto rey Víctor Manuel III, le ordenó la formación de un gobierno de coalición nacional.

Así fue como Mussolini pudo someter a Italia a los dictados de un nuevo sistema (el fascismo), tras haber obtenido 29.000 votos en las elecciones (el ganador obtuvo más de 1.500.000) y con tan sólo 16.000 hombres mal armados.

El resultado después de alcanzar el poder, es bien conocido por todos. Estas son las diez frases que mejor definen al creador del fascismo:

1- Primero me encerraban ellos a mí, ahora los encierro yo.

2- El fascismo rechaza frontalmente las doctrinas del liberalismo, tanto en el campo político como económico.

3- La concepción fascista se pronuncia por el Estado.

4- Socialismo significa la elevación y purificación de la conciencia individual, y su implantación será el resultado de una larga serie de esfuerzos.

Todos, en realidad, desde el profesional al obrero, pueden poner una piedra en este edificio, realizando un acto socialista todos los días.

5- La plutocracia europea intenta derribarnos, ¡pero no podrán con nosotros camaradas!

6- Un pueblo tiene que ser pobre para poder ser orgulloso.

7- Los mejores fascistas son los que obedecen en silencio.

8- La organización corporativa del Estado, ya es un hecho consumado. El estado democrático y liberal, débil y agnóstico, ya no existe. En su lugar ha surgido el Estado Fascista.

9- Si el siglo XIX fue un siglo de individualismo, se espera que este, el siglo XX, será el siglo del colectivismo y así el siglo del Estado.

10- Durante toda mi vida fui socialista internacionalista. Cuando estalló la gran guerra vi que todos nuestros partidos que eran internacionalistas se convirtieron en socialistas nacionalistas. Eso me pasó a mí y eso es el fascismo.

J.G.M


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (16 Dic 2020)

La Puta del Vaticano carece de la mas minima credibilidad y honorabilidad. Pio 9 perdio el culo por firmar el tratado de Letran con Mussolini.


----------



## Freedomfighter (16 Dic 2020)

eres la prueba andante de la enorme subnormalidad de los defensores de las izmierdas, tu sentido común es simplemente INEXISTENTE.

Gracias por cooperar!!


----------



## Freedomfighter (16 Dic 2020)

Claro que sí campeón!!


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (16 Dic 2020)

Hasta ahi he leido. 

Aparte de cortapegar como monje amanuense pajillero, ¿sabes hacer algo mas chupacirios?


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (16 Dic 2020)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> eres la prueba andante de la enorme subnormalidad de los defensores de las izmierdas, tu sentido común es simplemente INEXISTENTE.
> 
> Gracias por cooperar!!



LLevas razon en parte. Pero aun no te has dado cuenta es de que tambien te estas describiendo a ti mismo.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (16 Dic 2020)

ok. pero bien que chupasteis polla nazi cuando tocaba.


----------



## Freedomfighter (16 Dic 2020)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> LLevas razon en parte. Pero aun no te has dado cuenta es de que tambien te estas describiendo a ti mismo.



Una frase muy ingeniosa porque deja una especie de misterio intelectual en el aire, eso seguro que es lo que tu crees, yo la veo más como una mayúscula gilipollez de alguien que no tiene mucho que decir pero quiere aparentar que sí.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (16 Dic 2020)

Eres un completo ignorante. Estas confundiendo a Pio IX con Pio XI. ¿Eres panchisimio, verdad? Tu cerebro no da para mas.

Cada vez os es mas dificil engañar a los idiotas. Mira chupacirios.




































SOIS SINVERGÜENZAS, ESTAFADORES, VIVIDORES, VIVIS DEL ENGAÑO Y DE LA MENTIRA. 

SOIS LOS SIERVOS DE LA PUTA DE BABILONIA. 

SOIS HIJOS DE UNA RAMERA.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (16 Dic 2020)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Una frase muy ingeniosa porque deja una especie de misterio intelectual en el aire, eso seguro que es lo que tu crees, yo la veo más como una mayúscula gilipollez de alguien que no tiene mucho que decir pero quiere aparentar que sí.



Si tuvieras un minimo de honestidad intelectual o comprension lectora ya habrias comprendido el significado de *transversalidad*. Te lo he explicado en tu hilo mierda. 

No es necesario que me lo agradezcas.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (16 Dic 2020)

Pio nono,         Y me pregunta por fechas el chupacirios.....

Chupasteis pollanazi, ahora chupais polla nwo. Siempre habeis chupado polla. Es vuestro casto ADN.


----------



## ciberecovero (16 Dic 2020)

Cesar Vidal: Revolución Rusa y Fascismo Socialista​

• 11 nov. 2017





* Jota dbs_com* 

El reconocido escritor español (conferencista, podcaster, etc) en una nota con fantino en la tv argentina, temas rapidos: revolucion rusa, fascismo, intelectuales de izquierda, el papa francisco, los liderazgos de estilo caudillo religioso, el peronismo.-
/////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////


----------



## ciberecovero (16 Dic 2020)

¿Era Franco fascista?, por José Javier Esparza

05 de julio de 2018 por Redacción FNFF

*José Javier Esparza*​
Franco no fue nunca fascista. Ni él ni su régimen, ni siquiera en los momentos en que más se parecían al fascismo sus formas externas. El fascismo, más allá de la retórica y de esa abusiva tendencia –de origen comunista a calificar como “fascista” a cualquier régimen autoritario de derechas-, es una etiqueta que corresponde a realidades ideológicas y políticas muy concretas, y apenas ninguna de ellas se da en el franquismo ni en la propia persona de Franco.

¿Qué quiere decir “fascismo”? Stanley Payne, en su Historia del fascismo (Planeta, Barcelona, 1995, p.15), utiliza materiales de Ernst Nolte, Giovanni Gentile y Juan José Linz para proponer una tabla muy completa de rasgos fundamentales. Basta repasarlos para constatar hasta qué punto el franquismo no fue un fascismo.

El fascismo, de entrada, se caracteriza por su adhesión a una filosofía idealista, vitalista y voluntarista, que implica normalmente la intención de crear una cultura moderna, secular y autodeterminada. Esto quiere decir que el fascismo bebe en las corrientes filosóficas de la segunda mitad del siglo XIX y años sucesivos, es decir, la modernidad tardía. Frente al mundo tradicional, que ponía a Dios en el centro de todas las cosas, la modernidad reivindica al hombre como motor del mundo. A partir de este esquema de pensamiento nacen formas de describir la realidad que pasarán a las teorías políticas. El fascismo es una de ellas. Idealismo, vitalismo, voluntarismo, dice Payne. ¿Qué quiere decir eso? Más o menos esto: el mundo no está cerrado ni ordenado, sino trágicamente abierto al caos; sólo se ordena con la fuerza de la idea, con la voluntad del hombre que imprime su sello a las cosas; esa voluntad corresponde a líderes superiores o a minorías egregias que encuentran en el ejercicio de su poder, de su voluntad (de su voluntad de poder), la legitimidad de su acción sobre la Historia. El fascismo en sentido estricto deriva de este concepto de las cosas. Es un movimiento profundamente moderno, arraigado en una visión del mundo sin causa divina ni orden natural.

¿Hay algo de eso en el franquismo? Ni por asomo, ni siquiera en las formulaciones teóricas de la Falange. Excluida la filosofía de Ramiro Ledesma y algunas intuiciones de Giménez Caballero –quizá los únicos nombres propiamente fascistas del entorno del régimen, anteriores en todo caso a la guerra civil-, la doctrina que vertebró al franquismo está en los antípodas del modernismo fascista. La visión del mundo franquista es profundamente religiosa, cristiana, tradicional. Eso es así incluso en los escritos más tempranos de teóricos falangistas como Eugenio Montes. Si el estilo fascista reivindica la voluntad trágica frente al mundo en caos, el estilo franquista prefiere la imagen del hombre de fe que ordena el mundo en nombre de Dios y de la tradición. Su bisabuelo no es Hegel, sino Menéndez Pelayo.

*Pragmatismo contra ideología *

El segundo elemento específico del fascismo, según la tabla de Payne, es la creación de un nuevo Estado nacionalista autoritario, ajeno a modelos o principios tradicionales. Esto es transparente en los casos italiano o alemán: son, efectivamente, nacionalistas y autoritarios, y en ambos casos se proclama explícitamente la ruptura con el orden tradicional. La Italia de Mussolini y la Alemania de Hitler son estados laicos, secularizados, integralmente modernos. ¿Y el franquismo? Lejísimos de eso. El Estado del 18 de julio es declaradamente confesional desde el principio, se coloca bajo la advocación de la Iglesia y le entrega parcelas no menores de poder político. El Estado de Franco fue moderno en su centralismo autoritario, pero fue tradicional en la legitimación del poder: el Caudillo lo era “por la gracia de Dios”.

¿Y en lo económico? ¿Fue fascista el franquismo en lo económico? Sólo un poco y sólo al principio; después, a partir de los años 50, en absoluto. El fascismo se caracteriza por crear una nueva estructura económica de ámbito nacional altamente reglamentada, multiclasista e integrada. Es el modelo del corporativismo nacional en Italia y del nacionalsocialismo en Alemania. El modelo teórico del nacionalsindicalismo, aportación de la Falange al régimen de Franco, pretendía seguir similares patrones; a ellos responde el Fuero del Trabajo, que convertía a los sindicatos verticales en pilar económico del Estado. Pero es un hecho que el nacionalsindicalismo sólo funcionó durante un cierto tiempo y, además, de manera incompleta. En 1941 es cesado como jefe de la organización sindical el falangista Gerardo Salvador Merino y su destierro a las Baleares pone punto final a la experiencia. A partir de ese momento, el sindicalismo vertical se transforma en un instrumento de pacificación de las relaciones laborales en beneficio de las empresas y, eso sí, bajo el control del Estado. Es verdad que el Fuero garantizará derechos importantes para los trabajadores, más de los que había habido nunca en España, pero éstos quedarán lejos de conformar aquella base popular del régimen con la que soñaban los teóricos del nacionalsindicalismo. De manera que, en lo económico, el franquismo tampoco fue un fascismo. Las medidas de liberalización introducidas a partir de los años cincuenta terminarán de alejarlo del modelo, en provecho de un criterio estrictamente pragmático.

El fascismo se señala también por una evaluación positiva de la violencia y la guerra, que implica la disposición a recurrir efectivamente a ellas. No hay demostración más evidente que la realidad: todos los fascismos murieron en la guerra. ¿Y el franquismo? El franquismo, aun apoyado explícitamente en su origen por Hitler y Mussolini, funcionó al revés: nació de una guerra (civil) y permaneció alejado de los campos de batalla, sin más sobresaltos que los de Ifni y el Sáhara, donde tampoco se planteó una guerra. La intervención bélica en la segunda guerra mundial, la División Azul, no se enfocó como una guerra de Estado, sino de partido, es decir, de voluntarios. La retórica belicista de la posguerra civil evolucionó rápidamente hacia la imagen de Franco como pacificador y desembocó en la campaña de los “Veinticinco años de paz” en 1964. De manera que los ardores bélicos se templaron muy pronto, por más que la liturgia militar se mantuviera en determinadas manifestaciones públicas. Tampoco en esto el franquismo fue un fascismo. Ni lo fue en política exterior, donde el fascismo tiende al expansionismo, pero Franco, por el contrario, se limitó a contemporizar de la manera más pragmática posible con unos y con otros, tanto antes como después de la segunda guerra mundial. En materia territorial, el régimen de Franco se plegó a las condiciones generales de la descolonización en Marruecos y en Guinea. Y en materia diplomática, apostó por criterios geopolíticos completamente objetivos: alineamiento con la órbita de poder norteamericana y paciente espera en la puerta de Europa. Pragmatismo, una vez más.

* Contra liberales y comunistas*

Dentro del estilo filosófico e ideológico sobre el que se asienta el fascismo, juegan un papel muy importante sus negaciones: antiliberalismo, anticomunismo, anticonservadurismo. El franquismo tuvo en común con los fascismos sus enemigos: el comunismo y el liberalismo, sin duda. Pero no todos sus enemigos, porque tanto el fascismo italiano como el nacionalsocialismo alemán declararon igualmente enemigos a los conservadores –de hecho, conservadores serán los que intenten matar varias veces a Hitler-, mientras que Franco siempre tuvo en los sectores conservadores su apoyo principal. Y ello precisamente porque el franquismo no se inspiró en principios fascistas, sino tradicionales.

El franquismo fue, sí, un anticomunismo desde su mismo nacimiento, el 18 de julio de 1936 (cuando aún no había tal franquismo), hasta el testamento político del dictador, y en el comunismo halló el régimen una suerte de enemigo perpetuo. ¿Fue también un antiliberalismo? Lo fue, sin duda, en el aspecto filosófico, moral, pero no tanto por emulación fascista como por inspiración cristiana: los argumentos del régimen contra el liberalismo son los mismos que llevaron a Pío IX a condenarlo en el Syllabus de 1867. El franquismo fue también antiliberal en el aspecto político, pero con matices: siendo radicalmente ajeno a las formas del liberalismo democrático tal y como se impusieron en los regímenes parlamentarios, mantuvo sin embargo una estructura de división de poderes razonablemente moderna, en especial en lo que concierne al poder judicial. El franquismo no fue en nada, ciertamente, un liberalismo, pero se atuvo a determinados usos habituales en el espacio político de occidente, cosa que no ocurrió, por ejemplo, en la Alemania nazi. Y aún más ambiguas son las relaciones del franquismo con el liberalismo en el plano económico: siendo un régimen doctrinalmente a-liberal, partidario de la economía centralizada y dirigida, su práctica de gobierno fue más bien la de un “capitalismo de Estado” cada vez más liberalizado a partir de los años cincuenta.

Pero, entonces, ¿y las camisas azules y los himnos y el partido único? ¿No es eso estilo fascista? Sí. Y el fascismo, además de una ideología o una doctrina, es precisamente un estilo, como explicó ampliamente Armin Mohler. Ahora bien, toda esa liturgia, en los fascismos propiamente dichos, es inseparable de una tentativa de movilización de las masas, con la militarización de las relaciones políticas y con el objetivo de crear una milicia de partido. Pero el franquismo, por el contrario, muy rara vez trató de movilizar a nadie, más bien al revés. En vano buscaremos en el franquismo ese aire de movilización permanente en magnas concentraciones uniformadas, al estilo italiano o alemán. Ni siquiera en las liturgias masivas de “Coros y danzas”. En cuanto a las relaciones políticas, al margen de la retórica falangista (confinada por otra parte a la estructura del Movimiento Nacional), nunca se militarizaron; más bien siguieron un patrón jerárquico de tipo ancien régime, lejos del tono directo de “camaradería vertical” que caracteriza a las formas militares. Y, por supuesto, de milicia del partido, nada de nada: cuando acabó la guerra, la Falange mantuvo milicias, pero bajo el mando de militares como Muñoz Grandes. Por otra parte, aquellas milicias, prontamente desaparecidas, nunca tuvieron una función semejante, ni de lejos, a las otorgadas a las SA o a las SS bajo el nacionalsocialismo. Y respecto a la liturgia de Estado, no fue una liturgia de partido, sino, con frecuencia, una liturgia eclesiástica, sobre todo en los años del “nacional-catolicismo”.

* Caudillo*

Hay un rasgo académico del fascismo donde el parentesco con el franquismo es más claro: la tendencia específica a un tipo de mando autoritario, carismático, personal. El fascismo es inseparable de la figura del líder, Duce, Führer, Caudillo o como se le quiera llamar. También el franquismo es inseparable de la figura de Franco. Ahora bien, los fascismos estaban concebidos de tal modo que el movimiento podría sobrevivir al líder, no se extinguiría con él, mientras que en el caso del Caudillo español, por el contrario, nadie pensó en un “franquismo después de Franco”: desde fecha tan temprana como 1947 el propio dictador arregló las cosas para un cambio de sistema que implicaría la coronación de un Rey. Algo muy poco fascista.

Y otra cuestión crucial: todos los líderes fascistas son dictadores, pero no todos los dictadores son fascistas ni su estilo de mando se corresponde con las características del fascismo. Aquí intervienen innumerables elementos, desde el origen de la investidura dictatorial hasta el sistema de controles efectivos del poder que sirvan de contrapeso al dictador. Franco, que fue un dictador en el sentido que la ciencia política da a esa figura, en líneas generales carece de los elementos de carisma personal que caracterizan a los grandes líderes fascistas. En cuanto a su manera de ejercer el poder, resultó formalmente limitada por la progresiva institucionalización de consejos con funciones ejecutivas o consultivas específicas. Franco fue un dictador, sí, pero no un dictador fascista.

¿Hay que decir más? El fascismo implica una deificación del Estado, pero Franco nunca quiso hacer del Estado una religión. El fascismo se basa en la existencia de un partido único que actúa como vanguardia política y encarnación del pueblo-nación, pero el Movimiento resultante de la fusión de la Falange y el Requeté jamás gozó, ni siquiera en la primera época, de atribuciones de ese carácter. El fascismo es un totalitarismo que pretende encauzar por una sola vía todas las manifestaciones de la vida social, pero en la España de Franco siempre existió una pluralidad (ciertamente, controlada) de “vías”, desde las asociaciones católicas hasta el Ejército y el Movimiento, pasando por la burocracia del Estado o por las corporaciones económicas, por no hablar del poder fáctico de la Iglesia. El fascismo, en fin, como movimiento moderno que es, se asienta sobre una cultura de la movilización absoluta y permanente de las masas, pero el Movimiento rara vez buscó “movilizar” a masa alguna, e incluso al contrario, se le ha reprochado apoyarse sobre lo que Dionisio Ridruejo llamó “el macizo inconmovible de la raza”.

En la retórica de la política cotidiana seguiremos escuchando, sin duda, que Franco fue “un nazi y un fascista”, como dijo una vez la simpar Celia Villalobos, que, por cierto, antes de “progresista del PP” fue funcionaria de la Organización Sindical franquista. Pero si hablamos en serio, dando a cada cosa su apropiado concepto, la realidad es la que es. Franco no fue fascista jamás. Y su régimen –dictatorial, autoritario, sí- no fue un régimen fascista. Fue otra cosa. Y de sus filas e instituciones salieron los que enseguida iban a construir el actual sistema democrático.


----------



## Xanna (16 Dic 2020)

ciberecovero dijo:


> ¿Era Franco fascista?, por José Javier Esparza
> 
> 05 de julio de 2018 por Redacción FNFF
> 
> ...



Franco no tenia ideología, era de lo que hiciera falta con tal de mantener su culogordo en el trono.


----------



## Freedomfighter (16 Dic 2020)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Si tuvieras un minimo de honestidad intelectual o comprension lectora ya habrias comprendido el significado de *transversalidad*. Te lo he explicado en tu hilo mierda.
> 
> No es necesario que me lo agradezcas.




Ya sé que significa "transversalidad" , básicamente es ENGAÑO, en boca de determinadas ratas manipuladoras, como es el caso de Pablito Iglesias Turrión, quien usaba esa palabra muy a menudo en sus inicios, una forma de engañar a cuanta más gente mejor, aquella vieja ocurrencia de "no hay izquierdas ni derechas sino arriba y abajo" 


las ratas podemitas podréis engañar a multitud de subnormales cuya capacidad mental es cercana a cero, pero en éste foro lo llevas crudo ratita.....


----------



## Freedomfighter (16 Dic 2020)

pobre infeliz sin cerebro


----------



## DRIDMA (16 Dic 2020)

Xanna dijo:


> Franco no tenia ideología, era de lo que hiciera falta con tal de mantener su culogordo en el trono.



Vamos, lo mismo que el actual Fraudillo.


----------



## DRIDMA (16 Dic 2020)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> pobre infeliz sin cerebro



Son las secuelas de la anoxia perinatal.


----------



## Xanna (16 Dic 2020)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Vamos, lo mismo que el actual Fraudillo.



fraudillo está sujeto a la critica parlamentaria y mediática. 

caudillo no lo estaba porque era fraudillo por la gracia de dios


----------



## ciberecovero (16 Dic 2020)

Alfonso Guerra habla claro sobre el fascismo de la izquierda​

• 1 ago. 2018

* Rafael New*

Alfonso Guerra Contra la izquierda de salón


----------



## DRIDMA (16 Dic 2020)

Xanna dijo:


> fraudillo está sujeto a la critica parlamentaria y mediática.
> 
> caudillo no lo estaba porque era fraudillo por la gracia de dios



Críticas que se pasa por el forro. Y pacta con etarras.


----------



## ciberecovero (16 Dic 2020)

Fascismo y nazismo son ideologías de izquierda​

• 25 sept. 2018

* Fundación para el Progreso* 

Para Lucía Santa Cruz, autora del libro “La igualdad liberal”, el fascismo y el nazismo fueron ideologías de izquierda. La historiadora explica que ambos proyectos han sido de los más antiliberales contemplados en la historia de la humanidad. La idea de una construcción social centralizada que buscaba a través del Estado imponer la primacía de una raza, a través del control económico total, pertenece a la izquierda y por eso el nazismo se definió a sí mismo como socialista, enfatizó Santa Cruz.

Mira la entrevista completa acá bit.ly/2x0Bu8q
La entrevista con Axel Kaiser es un programa original de El Líbero.


----------



## Xanna (16 Dic 2020)

ciberecovero dijo:


> Fascismo y nazismo son ideologías de izquierda​
> 
> • 25 sept. 2018
> 
> ...



lo que se dice izquierda tricornio

alfonso guerra, idem


----------



## Xanna (16 Dic 2020)

son nacionalistas antes que socialistas.

la izquierda es patriota e internacionalista


----------



## JimJones (16 Dic 2020)

Estas memeces solo la dicen los libegales y los buitres.

la cosa que la PSOE, la PP y todo el espectro politico español trabajan para ellos.


----------



## Tierra de alcázares (16 Dic 2020)

Los rojos son muy fachas porque no dejan decir viva España.


----------



## Xanna (16 Dic 2020)

a los rojos no les duele España, en todo caso les duele los españoles.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (16 Dic 2020)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Stalin 60 millones, con dos cohones
> 
> Censo de la URSS en 1937 137 millones
> Muertos según Furillo: 60 millones.
> ...



Y he aquí un fascista de izquierdas... aunque ellos digan que no existen y eso es muy muy muy imposible.


----------



## Tierra de alcázares (16 Dic 2020)

Xanna dijo:


> a los rojos no les duele España, en todo caso les duele los españoles.



Les duele tanto que los quiere muertos o pasando hambre.


----------



## Tierra de alcázares (16 Dic 2020)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Y he aquí un fascista de izquierdas... aunque ellos digan que no existen y eso es muy muy muy imposible.



Yo solo veo un comunista nostálgico de la urss.


----------



## Xanna (16 Dic 2020)

Tierra de alcázares dijo:


> Les duele tanto que los quiere muertos o pasando hambre.



como si la españa de los alcazares y don pelayo diera de comer lol

se llama nostalgia. superalo.

pintalo, musicalizalo, poetizalo.

la rabia es creativa, el odio no.


----------



## Tierra de alcázares (16 Dic 2020)

Xanna dijo:


> como si la españa de los alcazares y don pelayo diera de comer lol
> 
> se llama nostalgia. superalo.



Claro, ahora lo hace el ministerio de igualdad.

De todas maneras si tenemos una tierra sobre la que comer, aunque la estemos destruyendo confiandosela a rojos y liberales, se lo debemos entre otros a algunos como Don Pelayo, no a la pasionaria.


----------



## Xanna (16 Dic 2020)

_De todas las historias de la Historia
la más triste sin duda es la de España,
porque termina mal. Como si el hombre,
harto ya de luchar con sus demonios,
quisiera terminar con esa historia
de ese país de todos los demonios.

A menudo he pensado en esos hombres,
a menudo he pensado en la pobreza
de este país de todos los demonios.
Y a menudo he pensado en otra historia
distinta y menos triste; en otra España,
en donde ya no cuenten los demonios.

Pido que España expulse a esos demonios.
Que sea el hombre el dueño de su historia.
De todas las historias de la Historia
la más triste sin duda es la de España._


----------



## ciberecovero (16 Dic 2020)

INFORMACIÓN Y OPINIÓN

El verdadero fascismo es el socialismo

La izquierda que llama fascistas y ultraderechistas a sus adversarios reúne ella misma muchas de las características y rasgos del fascismo. La "ofensa" descalificadora de "fascista" se lanza hoy con especial intensidad contra VOX, el partido que crece como la espuma y que el domingo 7 de octubre reunió a mas de 10.000 personas en Vista Alegre (Madrid) para celebrar su expansión en España, donde, como ocurre en muchos países del mundo, esa nueva derecha a la que las izquierdas llaman "ultraderecha" para demonizarla, está resurgiendo y atrayendo las simpatías de una ciudadanía cansada de ser engañada, manipulada y vapuleada por esa izquierda que se hace millonaria en el poder, corrompida, injusta y acostumbrada a gobernar en contra del pueblo y de sus intereses.

¿Que los que defienden el fin de las autonomías abusivas, el amor a España, la lucha contra la corrupción y el control de la inmigración son fascistas de extrema derecha? Eso es difícil de creer porque entonces muchos millones de españoles serían fascistas. Mucho más fascistas son los que temen a las urnas y se niegan a convocar elecciones, como prometieron, y han tomado el poder sin los votos del pueblo, aliados con los que odian a España y se saltan las leyes.







_En Ucrania, los ciudadanos echaron a la basura a políticos corruptos. En España todavía no._​
Esa izquierda que llama fascista a todo el que le incomoda, piensa diferente o es un obstáculo para su control del poder está aterrorizada porque vislumbra ya el fin de sus días de poder. Saben que ellos son los verdaderos fascistas y temen que el pueblo, cuando se de cuenta, los repudie y los arroje al basurero, como ya está ocurriendo en muchos países del mundo.

¿Por qué creéis que la izquierda está siendo barrida en todo el mundo y sustituida por esos partidos a los que, para demonizarlos, los llaman "extrema derecha"? Porque la gente se está dando cuenta de que la verdadera extrema derecha fascista es la que gobierna corrompida, engaña, despilfarra y ha dejado de amar a la nación y a sus ciudadanos.

El verdadero fascismo es la arbitrariedad, el abuso de poder, la corrupción, el despilfarro, el endeudamiento enloquecido, el hundimiento de los valoresy un estilo de gobierno que acumula privilegios y ventajas para el partido, mientras olvida al ciudadano y el bien común, vicios todos ellos muy arraigados en la política española. Quizás la prueba del fascismo más atroz sea la naturaleza del actual gobierno de Pedro Sánchez, que ha pactado ventajas, facilidades e injusticias con los partidos golpistas y antiespañoles con tal de mantenerse en el poder. Nada hay más fascista que el poder a toda costa, sin respeto a los valores ni a la Constitución.

Fascismo es eludir el Senado porque no conviene a la izquierda que gobierna, cambiar las leyes porque a ellos les perjudican, cobrar impuestos abusivos como el de Sucesiones y Donaciones, repudiado por el 80 por ciento de la población, según las encuestas, financiar a los partidos políticos con el dinero procedente de los impuestos, recortar servicios vitales como la sanidad y la educación, dejar libres a los políticos que roban, sin obligarles a devolver el botín, hacerse multimillonarios gracias a la política, como ha ocurrido con Felipe González y otros muchos de su cuerda, o dejar a Andalucia sumida en la cola europea del atraso y la pobreza, a pesar de haber recibido de Europa más de cien mil millones de euros en ayudas.

Fascismo es trasladar los presos golpistas catalanes a Cataluña, donde la Generalitat los trata a cuerpo de rey, convirtiendo sus cárceles en hoteles de lujo. Fascismo es dedicar gran parte de los recursos policiales a escoltar y cuidar a los políticos y a sus familias, mientras el pueblo queda desprotegido. Fascismo es llenar las calles y plazas de España de inmigrantes ilegales, sin filtrar, a sabiendas de que entre ellos hay miles de delincuentes y vagos incapaces de trabajar, dispuestos a delinquir y a vivir de los subsidios y ayudas públicas. Fascista es alzar el puño izquierdo en público, como hacen Sánchez, Zapatero y otros muchos socialistas, exaltando con ese gesto el totalitarismo comunista, que es el peor de los fascismos, el más cruel y asesino de la historia,

Histórica y filosóficamente, el fascismo y el nazismo fueron dos formaciones surgidas del socialismo. Tanto Hítler como Musolini comenzaron sus carreras políticas en el socialismo y siempre se declararon socialistas.

Fascismo es resucitar el odio, acabar con el perdón y la reconciliación que se fraguaron en la Transición, convertir la revancha en Ley de Memoria Histórica y pretender no sólo remover los restos del dictador Franco, sino dinamitar la gran cruz del Valle de los Caídos, todo eso en contra de la voluntad popular mayoritaria, que desea que el pasado y los muertos descansen en paz.

Fascismo también es corromper la democracia, dominar desde el Ejecutivo a los poderes Judicial y Legislativo, haber eliminado la democracia interna en la vida de los partidos, comprar medios de comunicación, comprar voluntades con dinero público y pactar con los enemigos de España para mantenerse en el poder.

Aquel grito espontáneo de ¡¡¡Vosotros socialistas sois los fascistas!!!, acuñado en el pasado por los ciudadanos españoles frustrados, es la auténtica verdad, cuidadosamente ocultada por la izquierda en el poder y por sus medios sometidos.

Francisco Rubiales


- -
Lunes, 15 de Octubre 2018


----------



## Xanna (16 Dic 2020)

la historia seguirá su curso , no podréis detenerla.

os queda aguantar con estoica dignidad, si es que habéis renunciado a la felicidad.

pero dejad de llorar por vuestra españita.

se fue para no volver. en realidad nunca fue.


----------



## ciberecovero (16 Dic 2020)

INFORMACIÓN Y OPINIÓN

Los verdaderos fascistas son los que llaman fascistas a todos los que piensan diferente

La palabra “fascista” se ha convertido en el látigo con el que una izquierda histérica porque su poder se derrumba golpea sin piedad a todo el que piensa distinto.

España está llena de fascistas, pero los peores fascistas no son los que votan al PP, a Ciudadanos o a VOX, sino los que utilizan la palabra "fascista" para fustigar a todo el que piensa diferente. Son fascistas protegidos por el poder político de la izquierda, que cada día se hace más radical, arbitrario y guerracivilista. Ellos se sienten con autoridad moral para acusar a los demás de fascistas, pero en realidad son ellos los verdaderos fascistas, conocidos porque sus almas rezuman envidia, rencor, odio y deseos de violencia contra los que son distintos.
---







_El duce Mussolini_​
El importante auge de VOX en Andalucia ha puesto de los nervios a la izquierda, que está sacando a la luz su alma más violenta e intolerante, durante décadas cuidadosamente ocultada. Perciben que los de VOX tienen el viento de la Historia a su favor y eso les saca de quicio porque pueden acabarse su poder y sus privilegios, lo que convierte a los más radicales en canallas llenos de violencia y odio.

Ante el espectáculo, es hora de que hablemos claro. Los peores fascistas son los que llaman fascistas a los que piensan distinto. Suelen ser rojos fracasados, envidiosos, revanchistas y con ganas de violencia, aunque son tan cobardes que necesitan actuar en manada. Su sueño es integrarse en una “Cheka” para fusilar, sobre todo a los que han triunfado y ganado dinero en la vida. Esos instintos bajos y a veces asesinos nunca los reconocerán, por miedo a que su alma diabólica sea descubierta.

Muchos pensadores afirman que, por su naturaleza, el socialismo solo engendra monstruos y que el Comunismo, el Fascismo y el Nazismo son sus hijos. El fascismo, en concreto, nació de la mano de un socialista, Benito Mussolini, con los modos y actitudes de ese partido.

Fascismo es adorar el Estado y hacerlo crecer hasta que asfixie a los ciudadanos y apague la libertad. Fascismo es ignorar la Constitución y las leyes para proteger y amparar a los que odian a España; fascismo es aliarse con nazis, totalitarios y amigos del terrorismo para conquistar el poder y mantenerse en él; fascismo es vender a España a cambio de más permanencia en la Moncloa; fascismo es mentir, abusar del poder y sentirse legitimado cuando ni siquiera se tiene la aprobación del pueblo en las urnas; fascismo es subir impuestos hasta saquear a los que trabajan y ahorran, ahogando la economía; el verdadero fascismo es aferrarse al poder no por servicio, sino para vivir el lujo y los privilegios que emanan del poder abusivo.

Los fascistas con poder tienden a rodearse de fascistas y a propiciar la existencia de trolles y descerebrados fanáticos y hooligans, de esos que bañan de pintura la vivienda de un juez decente y cumplidor de las leyes, como ocurre en Cataluña con las juventudes de la CUP y con las masas fanatizadas de los CDR y las asociaciones que apoyan el golpismo y la sedición.

El fascismo no consiste, como creen los descerebrados españoles, en votar y apoyar a la derecha, sino en poner al Estado por encima del individuo, que no tendría nada que buscar fuera del Estado, dado que todo le sería dado por este. Es lo que promueven el PSOE y Podemos, desde ópticas totalitarias. A cambio de protección, como las mafias, sólo exige de los ciudadanos (más bien súbditos) obediencia ciega y la renuncia a pensar por cuenta propia. Es también lo que ha construido en España el PP cuando ha gobernado, demostrando que desprecia los viejos principios liberales que sustentan a la derecha y que se ha dejado contaminar y dominar por la socialdemocracia.

La mal llamada "democracia española" es un auténtico "fascismo camuflado" porque el Estado lo controla todo y porque el sistema está pervertido, de manera que los partidos políticos controlan los tres poderes básicos del Estado, la economía, la sociedad civil y hasta el pensamiento, sin dejar apenas espacios para la libertad individual y la iniciativa privada.

El fascismo regresa como lo hace siempre, de la mano del miedo, reprimiendo, cargado de intolerancia, utilizando el poder para reprimir la libertad, acosando a los librepensadores, con un Estado cada vez más fuerte, alimentado con falsas promesas y engaños por la tribu de los totalitarios, lobos con piel de oveja. Cada vez que un país retrocede y se hunde, surge el fascismo.

El fascismo retorna y avanza por todas las esquinas y caminos. Lo hace ocultando su ADN porque carece de prestigio, pero está vivo y con ganas de aplastar. Los nacionalismos catalán, vasco y español, así como el estatismo de Podemos y el PSOE bajo la mano de Pedro Sánchez, son fascismos. El "Duce" subscribiría muchos de los comentarios de todos ellos, pero ellos, dentro de su pobreza ideológica, no ven o no quieren ver sus rasgos fascistas.

El fascismo puede definirse como la acumulación de todo el poder por parte del líder, del partido y de sus secuaces, transformándose todos en una banda indeseable que se apodera del Estado y que no tolera la existencia de un sólo gramo de libertad, independencia y pensamiento. Es lo que refleja el "sanchismo", con miedo al voto popular y apoyado por la escoria más radical: totalitarios de Podemos, golpistas catalanes, nacionalistas extremos y amigos del terrorismo.

¿Que más da que sea rojo, azul o negro, cuando lo único importante es que el fascismo acapara todo el poder y sus seguidores son capaces de cualquier cosa con tal de impedir que exista libertad y vida fuera del mundo férreo que ellos controlan?

El antidoto frente al fascismo es un cóctel de libertades y derechos que han sido conquistados por la Humanidad con esfuerzo y sangre, algo que cada día se muere más en España: el libre pensamiento, la libertad individual, el respeto a las leyes, la tolerancia, la participación en las decisiones, la democracia, el predominio del ciudadano, el respeto a la voluntad popular, la decencia y el castigo más duro para los corruptos y criminales que se atrincheran en el Estado....

Francisco Rubiales


- -
Sábado, 8 de Diciembre 2018


----------



## ciberecovero (16 Dic 2020)

*¿Qué es el fascismo?*
¿Es VOX Fascista? Hay que responder que no. Puesto que es una formación conservadora, a diferencia del Fascismo.

Pablo Gea - 9 de diciembre de 2018

*




*​
_La irrupción con fuerza de VOX en el panorama político andaluz y nacional ha roto los esquemas a quienes creían tener la sartén por el mango en eso del radicalismo anti-sistema. Como algo propio, es menester impedir que otro grupo pueda monopolizar unas aguas en la que sólo pesco yo. No han tardado, pues, los socialistas y los comunistas españoles en declararle la guerra abierta a los reaccionarios. Cosa lógica por otra parte. Como tampoco han tardado un solo segundo en tacharlos de ‘fascistas’, término empleado por ellos y afines a para definir -y afear- a quienes no piensan igual. Da lo mismo que entre estos se cuenten reaccionarios, conservadores, social-cristianos, liberal-conservadores, liberales progresistas, social-reformistas o librepensadores. Todos son lo mismo: Fascistas.

Con esto como telón de fondo, es necesario recapitular y dejar claro qué significa realmente este término. En otras palabras, qué es un Fascista. Varios puntos esenciales para despejar dudas:

*Primero:* el Fascismo es Socialismo Revolucionario. El ‘Fascismo’ como ideología, como movimiento político y como partido nació en Octubre de 1921 en Italia, con la fundación del Partido Nacional Fascista Italiano, aunque se incubó mucho antes. Se trató de una ‘nacionalización’ de la izquierda revolucionaria, deseosa de superar las limitaciones de la teoría política marxista, abandonando el Materialismo para abrazar el Idealismo, el Voluntarismo y el Vitalismo. Este Socialismo hereje encontró en el Nacionalismo radical la correa de transmisión predilecta para sus ideales. El Sindicalismo Revolucionario había comenzado a abandonar el Marxismo en 1907 y hacia 1910 el proceso estaba prácticamente completado. A este conglomerado ideológico vinieron a sumarse los Futuristas de Marinetti. Benito Mussolini procedía del ala radical del Partido Socialista Italiano, e incorporó al nuevo movimiento la ‘militarización de la política’ que con tanto éxito habían explotado anteriormente anarquistas y socialistas, y que hallaría su expresión más acabada en la Guardia Roja de Lenin, que, por cierto, llegó a declarar que el único hombre que podía hacer la Revolución en Italia era el propio Mussolini.

*Segundo:* Fascismo y Nacional-socialismo son dos ideologías diferentes y contrapuestas. Aunque ambas son socialistas revolucionarias y nacionalistas, ahí acaban todas las semejanzas. El Fascismo se pretendió como una síntesis integradora de elementos socialistas, liberales y conservadores, que superara las contradicciones ideológicas de manera definitiva. El Nacional-socialismo, por el contrario, desarrolló una vocación revolucionaria mucho más dura, rechazando sin integración posible todas las ideologías opuestas. El Fascismo fue fundamentalmente Estatalista, todo dentro del Estado y nada fuera de él, según la famosa máxima mussoliniana. El Nacional-socialismo y su líder, Adolf Hitler, contemplaron el Estado tan sólo como un recipiente por medio del cual materializar la Volksgemeinschafto ‘comunidad del pueblo’, caracterizada por el rechazo a la moral e ideologías tradicionales, el nacionalismo germano nórdico místico y el colectivismo socialista. El Nacional-socialismo es engullido dentro del término ‘Fascista’ por los soviéticos después de la Segunda Guerra Mundial para sacar la palabra ‘socialista’ de otra palabra, ‘fascista’, que iban a emplear para demonizar al adversario.

*Tercero:* Fascismo y Nacional-socialismo no deben confundirse con el Franquismo. El Franquismo no existió como una ideología teóricamente desarrollada y expuesta. Fue más bien el consenso de adhesión a la figura dictatorial de un militar, Francisco Franco, y a su régimen. Este se definió por la imposición de una visión moral y social de naturaleza conservadora, reaccionaria y católica, que sólo empleó algunos elementos ‘fascistizantes’ como envoltorio para presentar como nuevo lo que en el fondo era algo viejo, influenciado por las ideologías en alza durante el período de construcción inicial del régimen. El Cristianismo moralista conservador nada tuvo que ver ni con el Nacional-sindicalismo romántico de José Antonio Primo de Rivera y la Falange, ni con el Estatalismo revolucionario de Mussolini y el Fascismo, ni con el Paganismo místico nórdico de Hitler y el Nacional-socialismo.

*Cuarto:* ni el Fascismo, ni el Nacional-socialismo ni el Franquismo fueron acabadamente Totalitarios. En el sentido jurídico-político, que no ético y moral, que se le puede dar al término. El régimen de Mussolini tuvo que llegar a una suerte de ‘transacción’ con las élites políticas tradicionales, de manera que se mantuvieron otros grupos de interés en el seno del pretendido Estado Totalitario, tales como el Ejército, la Patronal o la Sociedad Civil. Al gobernar el dictador desde el Estado y no desde el Partido, la ideología de este se diluyó y, pese a que a partir de la Invasión de Etiopía se reforzaron los controles ideológicos, nunca se llegó a eliminar el componente semi-pluralista de la dictadura. El caso de Hitler y los Nacional-socialistas fue diferente, por cuanto se rechazó la confusión entre el Estado y el Partido, fomentándose una burocracia paralela generada por las autoridades plenipotenciarias dependientes del dictador, que generaron una anarquía administrativa que volvió inviable a medio plazo el Estado Nacional-socialista. En tanto que la racionalización administrativa fue descartada, otros grupos de presión tales como el Ejército y, en mucho menor medida, la Sociedad Civil y la Iglesia, pudieron ‘competir’ dentro del sistema, si bien este trabajó para socavar y, en última instancia, eliminar su influencia. El Régimen de Franco, más allá de los flirteos iniciales, no hizo nada para eliminar a las élites tradicionales, sino que más bien se colocó como un árbitro de sus intereses, basculando entre ellas a conveniencia de la voluntad del dictador y de la coyuntura internacional. Muestra de ello es la escasa influencia del partido único, bautizado como Movimiento Nacional, que tuvo que competir, a menudo en desventaja, con el resto de ‘familias’ del Franquismo, tales como la Iglesia, el Ejército, los Católicos y los Monárquicos.

*Quinto:* el Fascismo y el Nacional-socialismo persiguen a grandes rasgos los mismos objetivos que el Comunismo. Todas estas ideologías son socialistas y revolucionarias. Sus bestias negras son el Capitalismo, las Libertades Individuales y el Estado de Derecho. Por ello, su modelo económico es la Economía Planificada, su modelo de Estado es la Dictadura de Partido Único, y su método de Gobierno es el control omnímodo de la población por medio de Policías Políticas Secretas y el exterminio o asesinato en masa de las categorías de seres humanos incompatibles con su visión utópica del mundo. No en vano, el modelo político de Lenin fue copiado por Hitler y por Mussolini, el ‘Genocidio de Raza’ se basó en el ‘Genocidio de Clase’, el NKVD soviético entrenó a la GESTAPO alemana y Hitler y Stalin se aliaron para dar comienzo a la Segunda Guerra Mundial.

¿Es VOX Fascista? Hay que responder que no. Puesto que es una formación conservadora, a diferencia del Fascismo; y su modelo económico es liberal-capitalista, muy diferente de la Economía Intervenida o Planificada de los Fascistas o de los Nacional-socialistas.

Hitler declaró: “Yo no soy tan sólo quien ha vencido al marxismo, sino también su realizador: o sea de aquella parte del mismo que es esencial y está justificada, despojada de su dogma hebreo-talmúdico (…) He aprendido mucho de marxismo y no dudo en admitirlo (…) El nacional-socialismo es lo que el marxismo habría podido ser si hubiera conseguido romper sus vínculos absurdos y artificiales con un orden democrático”. Joseph Goebbels no se recató a la hora de hacer declaraciones explícitas en la misma dirección.

La famosa ‘carta’ que circula por internet sobre cuándo ‘nace un Fascista’ se equivoca de pleno. Porque asumiría que cada vez que la ‘izquierda’ comete un despropósito nace una socialista revolucionario. Y no es el caso. ¿Es VOX Fascista? Hay que responder que no. Puesto que es una formación conservadora, a diferencia del Fascismo; y su modelo económico es liberal-capitalista, muy diferente de la Economía Intervenida o Planificada de los Fascistas o de los Nacional-socialistas. Lo cual no quita, desde luego, y bajo mi punto de vista, que sea un grupo político reaccionario bastante alejado de los idearios Progresistas que deben presidir la conducción de la Democracia y del Estado de Derecho. Esto no impide poner de manifiesto algo evidente: que quienes están más cerca de los Fascistas y de los Nacional-socialistas a día de hoy son PODEMOS e Izquierda Unida, que sí son Socialistas Revolucionarios, persiguen una Economía Planificada y la Consecución de un Estado Totalitario en su máxima envergadura, por cuanto lo Estados Totalitarios Socialistas y Comunistas, al ejercer un control ‘total’ sobre la sociedad por medio de la eliminación del individualismo y del mérito personal, neutralizan al resto de grupos de presión en favor de la tiranía del Partido Único. No es casualidad que la STASI, la policía política de la Dictadura Comunista de Alemania del Este tuviese un control mayor y más eficaz sobre su población que las SS. Al servicio de la ideología que más murtos ha ocasionado a lo largo de la Historia.

Algo muy importante a tener en cuenta cuando estas ideologías reaccionan con la violencia y la hostilidad al pluralismo democrático con las que lo han hecho ante los 12 escaños de VOX, que, aun no siendo santo de mi devoción, tiene, como los comunistas, derecho a su representación parlamentaria. Y teniendo claro que para ellos ‘Fascista’ es todo aquél que no piense igual, sea quien sea, no es un engaño para nadie a estas alturas que cuando los radicales se manifiestan aquí en Sevilla al grito de “Sin piernas, sin brazos, los fachas a pedazos”se están refiriendo todos los que no comulgamos con las ideas. PODEMOS y sus confluencias, que son quienes han abierto la veda contra el discrepante, tienen 67 escaños en el Congreso de los Diputados. Que cada cual saque sus conclusiones._


----------



## deportista (3 May 2021)

ESTOY DE ACUERDO


----------



## deportista (3 May 2021)

Cesare$pada dijo:


> Socialismo era un término totalmente abierto en los años 20 y 30, lo que en realidad se constituía era un sistema inteligente en el que se armonizaba en la medida de lo posible el capitalismo y la propiedad privada con el bien común y los intereses del obrero.



Comunista igualado cafiche con argumento de 9 años.


----------



## Uritorco (3 May 2021)

Si os leéis el conocido libro Mi Lucha escrito por ya sabeis quien, encontraréis un capítulo muy sugerente: *La lucha contra el Frente Rojo.*


----------



## Raulisimo (3 May 2021)

¡Por un Reich de 1000 años!








MODE IRONIC OFF


----------



## Lefri (20 May 2021)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Estoy HARTO ya de ver como los progres del foro y de fuera del foro usan la palabra "FASCISTA" como ofensa e insulto hacía todo aquel que no piense de la forma subnormal en la que piensan ellos, desde éste hilo les regalo un poco de información y de historia a ver si aprenden de una p. vez que el fascismo y el nazismo provienen de sus mismas filas ideológicas, ideologías que junto con el comunismo han causado cientos de millones de muertes a lo largo y ancho de la historia del hombre, como para que encima vengan dando lecciones de moral éstos impresentables.... :bla: :bla: :bla:
> 
> 
> *LOS FASCISTAS SOIS VOSOTROS Y SOIS TAN IMBÉCILES QUE NI SIQUIERA LO SABÉIS.....* :: :: ::
> ...



Hace 3 años estabas harto. Hoy todo sigue igual, pero más hartos todavía


----------



## Uritorco (20 May 2021)

El nazismo es antiizquierdista y anticomunista. Toda su propaganda está repleta de eslóganes contra el marxismo. Una animadversión que es recíproca, pues tanto la izquierda como el comunismo son antinazis, como queda reflejado también en toda su propaganda. No es muy dificil de entender.


----------



## Lefri (20 May 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> El nazismo es antiizquierdista y anticomunista. Toda su propaganda está repleta de eslóganes contra el marxismo. Una animadversión que es recíproca, pues tanto la izquierda como el comunismo son antinazis, como queda reflejado también en toda su propaganda. No es muy dificil de entender.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 664391



Lo que tú digas lumbreras. Otro subnormal analfabeto al ignore


----------



## Freedomfighter (20 May 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> El nazismo es antiizquierdista y anticomunista. Toda su propaganda está repleta de eslóganes contra el marxismo. Una animadversión que es recíproca, pues tanto la izquierda como el comunismo son antinazis, como queda reflejado también en toda su propaganda. No es muy dificil de entender.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 664391




Stalin también acabó por mandar asesinar a su camarada Trotski, del mismo modo que lo hizo Fidel Castro con el Ché, las religiones tanto Cristiana como Islámica se han dividido en múltiples facciones y se han matado entre sí por prevalecer como los más poderosos de entre ellos, pues exactamente lo mismo pasó con el fascismo y el nazismo en su lucha contra el comunismo, son los mismos perros con diferente collar, eso es algo probado en este hilo y sobre todo en la historia, otra cosa es que vuestra venda de adoctrinamiento y propaganda os mantenga ciegos y sordos, pero eso ya es vuestro problema, no el nuestro.


----------



## Freedomfighter (20 May 2021)

LLamar "fascista" a todo aquel que no comulgue con tus ideas es otra forma de "fascismo", al menos así lo entiendo yo, porque la difamación es una forma de "violencia" también, dialéctica, pero violencia al fin y al cabo, sin embargo no veo nada malo en llamar comunista a alguien que se considera como tal, no sé que es lo que entiende usted por "izquierda democrática" pero que está repleta de comunistas es un hecho irrefutable.


Izquierda Unida (España) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre



*Izquierda Unida* (*IU*) es un movimiento político y social español formado en 1986 e inscrito como federación en el Registro de Partidos Políticos desde noviembre de 1992.10 Su objetivo es la transformación social hacia un sistema socialista democrático, fundamentado en los principios de justicia, igualdad y solidaridad, y organizado conforme a un Estado laico, federal y republicano.11

Es unitario en la línea política general y en el programa, organizativamente federal e ideológicamente plural, y en él participan diversas organizaciones y colectivos, como el *Partido Comunista de España* e Izquierda Republicana, así como personas que adscriben, aceptan y practican la política de la organización, aprobada en sus Asambleas Federales.










Alberto Garzón: "Ni de izquierdas ni político, soy comunista y economista"



En fin, no sé donde ve usted tantas dudas a la hora de llamar comunistas a los que ellos mismos se consideran comunistas.


----------



## Burt Lancaster (21 May 2021)

Franco era de izquierda ,igual que Hitler y Mussolini,lo sabe todo el mundo


----------



## Freedomfighter (21 May 2021)

Yo te estoy ofreciendo evidencias en forma de vídeos, con declaraciones de sus propios protagonistas, eso es argumentar con pruebas, tú sin embargo resumes tu argumentación a un "yo creo que...." o "no creo que...." volviendo al viejo truco de esconder el mal comunismo detrás de diversos nombres y siempre a la espera de que llegue el "buen comunismo", el de verdad, el que nos va a solucionar todos los problemas, seguimos con los engaños y las medias verdades que la propaganda marca para manipular mentes débiles.


----------



## Freedomfighter (21 May 2021)

A ver si te crees que los comunistas que han conseguido entrar al poder lo han hecho avisando de lo que iban a hacer luego, no esperaba que fueses tan ingenuo...


----------



## Freedomfighter (21 May 2021)

Pues sí, sigo pensando que tú eres el ingenuo, más que nada porque se te ve decepcionado con Potemos y sus líderes bolivarianos por no haber cumplido "sus promesas", a mi no me han decepcionado en absoluto, desde el principio supe que todo lo que decían era mentira y pura propaganda, y ahí están mis hilos de 2014 para demostrarlo, es más, también sabía que esas ratas solo buscaban enriquecerse ellos mismos y así lo han hecho, y no es que yo sea muy listo o sepa ver el futuro, sino que sé leer el pasado y veo como se repiten los mismos patrones una y otra vez, y la masa, carente de cualquier inteligencia y raciocinio, se sigue tragando las mismas trolas de hace siglos, que pena por cierto....  



Ideario peligroso de Pablo Iglesias.


Lobo con piel de Cordero


----------



## Play_91 (21 May 2021)

Vaya idiotez acabas de decir.
El fascismo es de extrema derecha, otra cosa es que el psoe vaya de izquiedas y sea el chupa pollas del capitalismo más "extremaderecha" banquero multinacional lobby mafiosos.

La izquierda es anti sistema y ningún gobierno es anti sistema capitalista mafioso corrupto banquero bilderbiano.


----------



## Freedomfighter (21 May 2021)

Los "mansos" sois los mejores aliados de los represores del pueblo, tus razonamientos imparciales, objetivos y razonados me los conozco todos, y normalizando a las ratas bolivarianas ponés tu granito de arena para seguir manipulando mente débiles, venga que ya se te está empezando a caer la piel de cordero amigo lobo, que atufas de lejos...


----------



## Komanche O_o (19 Sep 2021)

Ñiñ


Freedomfighter dijo:


> Ñiñiñiñiñiñiñi soy Down ñiñiñiñiñiñiñi
> ñiñiñiñi
> 
> :: :: ::



Venga, a llevarle la contraria al mismo Mussolini


----------



## Rudi Rocker (19 Sep 2021)

Hilo de propaganda neonazi.


----------



## Freedomfighter (19 Sep 2021)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> Ñiñ
> 
> Venga, a llevarle la contraria al mismo Mussolini
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 779942


----------



## Rudi Rocker (19 Sep 2021)

La historia de Freedomfucker no cuela. Lleva años así con la misma canción. Este forero es un neonazi.


----------



## Manero empaque (19 Sep 2021)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Stalin 60 millones, con dos cohones
> 
> Censo de la URSS en 1937 137 millones
> Muertos según Furillo: 60 millones.
> ...



Jajajaja, va a provocar usted más de un ictus a estos fachas de mierda.


----------



## Manero empaque (19 Sep 2021)

Burbuja como siempre lleno de paletos e hijos de puta intentando engañar a los iletrados sin formación:


----------



## Freedomfighter (19 Sep 2021)

Rudi Rocker dijo:


> La historia de Freedomfucker no cuela. Lleva años así con la misma canción. Este forero es un neonazi.



Ya sé que a los abducidos radicalizados de izmierdas no hay forma de haceros ver la verdad, por muy evidente que sea y por muy definida que la historia la haya dejado escrita, pero a pesar de esa triste realidad, los que vemos al monstruo detrás de la piel de cordero tenemos la obligación de señalarlo y descubrirlo.










Te la vuelvo a poner.... que sé que te gusta.....


----------



## Rudi Rocker (19 Sep 2021)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Ya sé que a los abducidos radicalizados de izmierdas no hay forma de haceros ver la verdad, por muy evidente que sea y por muy definida que la historia la haya dejado escrita, pero a pesar de esa triste realidad, los que vemos al monstruo detrás de la piel de cordero tenemos la obligación de señalarlo y descubrirlo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y una mierda. Eres un pobre farsante de la ultraderecha. No te compro la moto.


----------



## Freedomfighter (19 Sep 2021)

Rudi Rocker dijo:


> Y una mierda. Eres un pobre farsante de la ultraderecha. No te compro la moto.



Contaba con ello, pero lo bueno del asunto es que por mucho que mientas nunca cambiarás la realidad ratita


----------



## Rudi Rocker (19 Sep 2021)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Contaba con ello, pero lo bueno del asunto es que por mucho que mientas nunca cambiarás la realidad ratita



Viendo durante años tus vómitos en este foro creo que la rata eres tú.


----------



## Freedomfighter (19 Sep 2021)

Rudi Rocker dijo:


> Viendo durante años tus vómitos en este foro creo que la rata eres tú.



Bueno eso será cuestión de gustos, una buena referencia, aunque no determinante ni mucho menos puede ser la reputación de cada uno, mira la tuya y mira la mía, eso se deberá a algo, digo yo....


----------



## Rudi Rocker (19 Sep 2021)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Bueno eso será cuestión de gustos, una buena referencia, aunque no determinante ni mucho menos puede ser la reputación de cada uno, mira la tuya y mira la mía, eso se deberá a algo, digo yo....



Tu reputación en un foro parcialmente facha no significa nada. (mas bien es lógica)


----------



## Denuncia Vgen Falsa (19 Sep 2021)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Estoy HARTO ya de ver como los progres del foro y de fuera del foro usan la palabra "FASCISTA" como ofensa e insulto hacía todo aquel que no piense de la forma subnormal en la que piensan ellos, desde éste hilo les regalo un poco de información y de historia a ver si aprenden de una p. vez que el fascismo y el nazismo provienen de sus mismas filas ideológicas, ideologías que junto con el comunismo han causado cientos de millones de muertes a lo largo y ancho de la historia del hombre, como para que encima vengan dando lecciones de moral éstos impresentables.... :bla: :bla: :bla:
> 
> 
> *LOS FASCISTAS SOIS VOSOTROS Y SOIS TAN IMBÉCILES QUE NI SIQUIERA LO SABÉIS.....* :: :: ::
> ...








Internacional - ENTRA AQUÍ Y TE EXPLICO porqué no f0llas (Y que le puedas poner una correcta solución) + Politica + Franco + Illuminatis + Dinero + Familia


He decidido llamar a esto la "Paradoja de Pablo Iglesias" o "Porqué los regímenes comunistas/socialistas NUNCA NUNCA funcionarán". Bueno, os lo voy a explicar pero por encima, sin revelar detalles clave,. Fin de que lo entendáis en el plano político, tontos, que sois más tontos que un abrazo...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Freedomfighter (19 Sep 2021)

¿Jaimito? ¿eres tú? ¿ya te has hecho otro nick nuevo donde esconderte? pues es absurdo que lo hagas porque se te reconoce fácilmente por tu evidente retraso, ten ánimo y no decaigas....


----------



## Genomito (19 Sep 2021)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Claroo, por eso ambos, en cuanto llegan al poder lo primero que hacen es abolir, por ley, la lucha de clases.



¿Cuál es esa ley?


----------



## Depresión de la Plaga (19 Sep 2021)

Boomerposting.


----------



## Komanche O_o (19 Sep 2021)

Freedomfighter dijo:


>



Contexto, please?
Antes de ser echado del partido socialista italiano por nacionalista, LAMECAYETANOS y chupacirios
o cuando estaba desesperado por comer culo de Stalin para que los partisanos no lo colgaran como un jamón?


----------



## dapman (19 Sep 2021)

Dibujemos una linea imaginaria y en un extremo ubiquemos a sociedades en la que lo importante es el individuo y en el otro extremo sociedades en que lo importante es el colectivo.
En las primeras sociedades el respeto a las libertades individuales y el derecho a la propiedad privada son pilares fundamentales, puesto que están centradas en el individuo.
En el otro extremo ambas cosas son totalmente prescindibles puesto que lo importante es el colectivo.
Con ese criterio nazismo, comunismo y socialismo estarían bien juntitos en el mismo extremo. De hecho para alguien situado en el otro extremo, o incluso en un punto intermedio, serían casi indistinguibles.


----------



## Freedomfighter (19 Sep 2021)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> Contexto, please?
> Antes de ser echado del partido socialista italiano por nacionalista, LAMECAYETANOS y chupacirios
> o cuando estaba desesperado por comer culo de Stalin para que los partisanos no lo colgaran como un jamón?




Cuando el socialismo se confundía con el fascismo durante la violenta ascensión de Mussolini


El 1 de noviembre de 1922, poco después de que Mussolini entrara en Roma y se hiciera con el poder por la fuerza en Italia, el escritor y corresponsal catalán *Josep Pla *(1897-1981) mantenía una conversación en Bolonia con uno de sus seguidores, los conocidos como camisas negras. Esta fue publicada en España por el diario «El Sol» y decía:

«¿Vienen ustedes satisfechos?– le pregunto al fascista que está delante de mí, con esos ojos de codorniz que se ven en los obreros del campo en Italia.


Muy satisfechos. Hemos ganado la partida.


¿Son todos ustedes obreros del campo?

Sí, todos, y antes éramos socialistas. Figúrese usted que, en la provincia de Ferrara, hay 80 ayuntamientos que hace dos años eran socialistas y ahora son todos fascistas. Todos han sido ocupados. En la provincia de Rovigo, de 63 ayuntamientos, 61 son fascistas y dos del partido popular.


¿A qué cree usted que se debe el rápido crecimiento del fascismo?


Según mi opinión, a muchas causas. La primera, porque los desertores de la guerra fueron indultados y nosotros, que hemos hecho la guerra, tenemos hoy los mismos derechos que ellos. Y luego, porque habiéndose apoderado el fascismo de los sindicatos agrícolas en nuestra provincia, quien no es fascista, no come.

De manera que el fascismo actual es propiamente el antiguo socialismo.

El mismo. Solo que ahora algunos señores están con nosotros».


----------



## Freedomfighter (19 Sep 2021)

dapman dijo:


> Dibujemos una linea imaginaria y en un extremo ubiquemos a sociedades en la que lo importante es el individuo y en el otro extremo sociedades en que lo importante es el colectivo.
> En las primeras sociedades el respeto a las libertades individuales y el derecho a la propiedad privada son pilares fundamentales, puesto que están centradas en el individuo.
> En el otro extremo ambas cosas son totalmente prescindibles puesto que lo importante es el colectivo.
> Con ese criterio nazismo, comunismo y socialismo estarían bien juntitos en el mismo extremo. De hecho para alguien situado en el otro extremo, o incluso en un punto intermedio, serían casi indistinguibles.




Correcto, y se le ha olvidado a usted mencionar las religiones del mismo lado de esa línea imaginaria, en el grupo donde lo que importa es "el proyecto colectivo" y no los derechos individuales....  


En realidad todas esas distinciones entre grupos son una enorme mentira, al final es la naturaleza humana la que se busca la forma de someter al prójimo para que un grupito de listos que se auto proclaman líderes se beneficien de los sometidos, y ahí entran todos los totalitarismos, unos actúan en nombre del Pueblo y otros en nombre de Dios, pero en realidad solo buscan su propio interés, y bueno ¿ya sabemos quienes actúan y perpetran crímenes en nombre del Pueblo verdad? pues sí, los fascistas, los nazis, los socialistas y los comunistas mayoritariamente, los mismos perros con diferente collar....


----------



## Komanche O_o (19 Sep 2021)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Cuando el socialismo se confundía con el fascismo durante la violenta ascensión de Mussolini
> 
> 
> El 1 de noviembre de 1922, poco después de que Mussolini entrara en Roma y se hiciera con el poder por la fuerza en Italia, el escritor y corresponsal catalán *Josep Pla *(1897-1981) mantenía una conversación en Bolonia con uno de sus seguidores, los conocidos como camisas negras. Esta fue publicada en España por el diario «El Sol» y decía:
> ...



Asah cuándo buscaba el voto para las elecciones, luego una marchita con cuatro cuñaos y el Gobierno le entrega todo el poder, por que eran socialistas, claro. 
Y 10 años tragando rabo de terratenientes, clero y oligarcas tb es muy socialista 

Tb Cs de declaraba de centro progresista y ya ves,


----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (19 Sep 2021)

Los que utilizan que el socialismo es el mal absoluto están al mismo nivel que los que no reconocen al capitalismo y el liberalismo sus avances - otra cosa es el aspecto antropológico, social y natural, espiritual - , me parece falta de objetividad terrible, normalmente las discusiones se basan más por la ideología que uno tiene o por el país que uno es - y también el sistema de aliados que tiene - que por lo imparcial.


----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (19 Sep 2021)

dapman dijo:


> Dibujemos una linea imaginaria y en un extremo ubiquemos a sociedades en la que lo importante es el individuo y en el otro extremo sociedades en que lo importante es el colectivo.
> En las primeras sociedades el respeto a las libertades individuales y el derecho a la propiedad privada son pilares fundamentales, puesto que están centradas en el individuo.
> En el otro extremo ambas cosas son totalmente prescindibles puesto que lo importante es el colectivo.
> Con ese criterio nazismo, comunismo y socialismo estarían bien juntitos en el mismo extremo. De hecho para alguien situado en el otro extremo, o incluso en un punto intermedio, serían casi indistinguibles.



¿La sociedad puede vivir sin colectivo? ¿Llegó el increíble individualismo contemporáneo a favor de los ricos, inversores y todas las demás culturas eran idiotas con sus países, sus religiones milenarias? Aparte, ¿se cumple actualmente esa propiedad en la mayoría? ¿Realmente hay libertad más allá del sistema imperante global y sus límites? ¿Los individuos que quieran vivir de otra forma - que no tienen por qué ser solo los rojos - pueden hacerlo u todos tienen que vivir por trabajos precarios en pisos que ni son suyos? 

Hablemos claro que estamos diciendo, sin un aspecto colectivo aunque sea mínimo ninguna sociedad se sostiene y aparte donde están esas libertades individuales porque si son totales entonces hay que permitir incluso que haya gente que no quiera ser liberal ni seguir los límites del sistema imperante, si no no está a favor de todos los individuos, solo de los alienados con el poder económico como estatal y en teoría porque en la práctica puede no garantizar ni su propiedad.


----------



## Freedomfighter (19 Sep 2021)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> Asah cuándo buscaba el voto para las elecciones, luego una marchita con cuatro cuñaos y el Gobierno le entrega todo el poder, por que eran socialistas, claro.
> Y 10 años tragando rabo de terratenientes, clero y oligarcas tb es muy socialista
> 
> Tb Cs de declaraba de centro progresista y ya ves,




¿aún te tragas que tus líderes de izquierdas son obreros humildes? 

que perdidos estáis, vuestros líderes son unos listos millonarios y terratenientes, que no han trabajado en su puta vida, y su único mérito es saber engañar a gente humilde como me imagino serás tú, no os dais cuenta de que os usan para enriquecerse a sí mismos, como es el caso de mi Pablito y su consorte, esos dos tenían razón cuando proclamaban la lucha de clases, desde luego que han conseguido elevar LA SUYA, pasando de vivir en un piso de protección oficial en Vallecas a una mansión de ricos en Galapagar, donde ordenaba a docenas de Guardias Civiles a no dejar acercarse a nadie de ese mismo Pueblo que esa rata decía representar, y como ese todos o casi todos, pero eso os parece dar igual a sus secuaces, ellos saben como tocaros la fibra sentimental, os hablan de la represión de la guerra civil y Franco y ya sois suyos otra vez, nos señalan de "fachas" a todos los que los criticamos y vosotros nos ladráis por ellos, y ese es el juego del engaño, querido amigo, así ha sido, es y muy posiblemente será, tanto en cuanto no abráis los ojos y veáis lo que son en realidad ese atajo de sinvergüenzas que os toma el pelo para vivir mejor que vosotros.


----------



## Freedomfighter (20 Sep 2021)

¿Tú te consideras fascista?


¿Quiénes son esas élites de las que hablas?


----------



## dapman (20 Sep 2021)

LoQueNoCuentan dijo:


> ¿La sociedad puede vivir sin colectivo? ¿Llegó el increíble individualismo contemporáneo a favor de los ricos, inversores y todas las demás culturas eran idiotas con sus países, sus religiones milenarias? Aparte, ¿se cumple actualmente esa propiedad en la mayoría? ¿Realmente hay libertad más allá del sistema imperante global y sus límites? ¿Los individuos que quieran vivir de otra forma - que no tienen por qué ser solo los rojos - pueden hacerlo u todos tienen que vivir por trabajos precarios en pisos que ni son suyos?
> 
> Hablemos claro que estamos diciendo, sin un aspecto colectivo aunque sea mínimo ninguna sociedad se sostiene y aparte donde están esas libertades individuales porque si son totales entonces hay que permitir incluso que haya gente que no quiera ser liberal ni seguir los límites del sistema imperante, si no no está a favor de todos los individuos, solo de los alienados con el poder económico como estatal y en teoría porque en la práctica puede no garantizar ni su propiedad.



Vuelvo a copiar la última frase de mis comentario, que parece que dejó de leer demasiado pronto:
De hecho para alguien situado en el otro extremo, *o incluso en un punto intermedio*, serían casi indistinguibles.
"Sin un aspecto colectivo aunque sea mínimo ninguna sociedad se sostiene", obvio. Si es mínimo estaremos ubicados a un lado de la línea y si es máximo al otro. En ese otro están ubicados todos los totalitarismos de cualquier pelaje ya sean fascistas, comunistas o fundamentalistas religiosos como me han apuntado antes. No hay gran diferencia, la libertad brilla por su ausencia. No funcionan ni económica ni socialmente, y la experiencia nos enseña los millones de muertes por el camino que se han llevado. No es una opinión, sino un hecho contrastado.
Actualmente en Europa estamos ubicados a medio camino el punto medio y el colectivismo extremo.


----------



## Ibar (20 Sep 2021)

El socialismo sólo es una corriente económica, luego lo puedes combinar con diferentes pensamientos o ideas.

No es lo mismo socialdemocracia, socialismo cristano, socialismo árabe, nacional socialismo, anarquismo socialista, etc.


----------



## BotellaDeAgua (25 Oct 2021)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Estoy HARTO ya de ver como los progres del foro y de fuera del foro usan la palabra "FASCISTA" como ofensa e insulto hacía todo aquel que no piense de la forma subnormal en la que piensan ellos, desde éste hilo les regalo un poco de información y de historia a ver si aprenden de una p. vez que el fascismo y el nazismo provienen de sus mismas filas ideológicas, ideologías que junto con el comunismo han causado cientos de millones de muertes a lo largo y ancho de la historia del hombre, como para que encima vengan dando lecciones de moral éstos impresentables.... :bla: :bla: :bla:
> 
> 
> *LOS FASCISTAS SOIS VOSOTROS Y SOIS TAN IMBÉCILES QUE NI SIQUIERA LO SABÉIS.....* :: :: ::
> ...



Uy amego, si vieras el hilo que tuve acerca de esta discusión...
Y no copypasteando de Wikipedia.


----------



## BotellaDeAgua (25 Oct 2021)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> Novedad, los fascios eran socialistas.
> Novedad, Hitler era socialista.
> Novedad, Mussolini era socialista.
> Novedad, el socialismo es el cáncer de la Humanidad.



Comparar a H con el resto denota lo cateto que eres...


----------



## Pioneer001 (25 Oct 2021)

Una anécdota bastante esclarecedora. Una vez tuve una discusión con uno que me quería convencer de que Franco era socialista. Fue recordarle que durante una época hubo lo que se llamó el milagro económico español, y el gobierno franquista pasó automáticamente a ser liberal. Así, las dos cosas a la vez, con un par. Así que cada ves que algún iluminado me viene con el fascismo como ideología de izquierdas o socialista... opinión descartada automáticamente.


----------



## rejon (25 Oct 2021)

El socialismo es el arte de crear problemas por la propia incompetencia y echarle la culpa de los mismos a los demás por ser competentes.


----------



## Neosarraceno1 (20 Jul 2022)

Miwiz dijo:


> Cuanta sabiduría en un solo post. Me da vergüenza ver tanta ignorancia con el tema del fascismo. Y mira que hay muchas fuentes con credibilidad en Internet, pero parece que la peña prefiere hacerse pajas mentales. ¿Fascismo es de izquierdas? ¿En serio? Menos mal que tanto Mussolini, creador del fascismo, como Hitler y Franco, lo primero que hicieron al coger el mando era perseguir a las izquierdas e intentar aniquilarlas a las personas de izquierdas y a quienes tuviesen una ideología de democracia. Como he dicho, Mussolini creó el fascismo y las variantes del fascismo fueron el Nazional-Socialismo de Hitler, el Nacional-Catolicismo de Franco y el Ultranacionalismo del propio Mussolini. Eran ideologías que compartían casi todo pero pequeños matices que las diferenciaban. Compartían la idea del imperialismo y nacionalismo patriótico. Eran totalitarios y todos tenían que tener como máxima referencia la nación, había que darlo todo por la nación, era el afán obsesivo del fascismo. Muy lejos de la ideología socialista. Hay gente que le marea ver la palabra socialista en el fascimo Nazional-Socialista de Hitler pero simplemente le dió ese nombre al estar el Socialismo de moda en Europa, su mentalidad era nacionalista y no respetaba ni las ideas ni los derechos que tiene la ideología Socialista. Mezclar churras con merinas en este tema es no tener ninguna idea de ideologías políticas. Hitler, Franco y Mussolini masacraron a la sociedad de izquierdas, querían que desapareciese sí o sí, todo lo que estuviese en la parte izquierda, socialismo, socialdemocracia, comunismo, marxismo y todo lo que engloban. Pero creer que una mentalidad nacionalista e imperialista como el fascismo es de izquierdas, es el colmo de no saber nada de política.



Nada, al op le basta decir que varios de sus líderes venían del socialismo político para decir que eran socialistas y aunque origen y final sean diametralmente opuestos el hecho de que apareciera el palabro socialista en el nombre del partido de Hitler, es la prueba "irrefutable" de que eran socialistas (?????????)

Recuerdo siendo más joven, que le pregunté sorprendido a mi profesor de historia: ¿Porque el partido de hitler se llamaba socialista si estaba en contra del socialismo?

Me respondió que el sentido era muy diferente al socialismo de izquierda (obvio), socialismo en el partido de Hitler apelaba al concepto de "sociedad", "pueblo", "nación", dando a entender que su prioridad era la nación y el bienestar de la sociedad, bienestar social. De ahí el apelativo de "socialista".

Parece ser un uso "inapropiado"," interesado"... desde el origen del socialismo político, usan una palabra que ya existía y con connotaciones positivas para atraer futuras simpatías, adeptos, votantes.... Recordar que antes del socialismo político hubo un embrión de modelos sociales ideados por teóricos, altruistas...a modo de comunas sociales, esquemas de trabajo...en fábricas, barrios, comunidades ...con el fin de mejorar el modelo o bienestar "social" y aunque algunos modelos funcionaron un tiempo y parecieron mejorar el nivel "social", económico...acabaron fracasando. Aún así estos primeros teóricos ya apelaban al concepto social, una palabra que ya existía previamente a su vez como concepto de "grupo de personas" y mejora en el nivel de vida de éstas personas.

¿Cual de los 2 modelos era más "social" (lo prefiero a socialista)( preocupación por el pueblo, bienestar de la nación...) en un sentido pristino, puro, original y no en el sentido político de "izquierda?

Pues yo tengo clarísimo que los modelos nacional-socialistas, que ya hemos visto que no tiene nada que ver con el socialismo político de izquierdas ( sólo el nombre y por interés político de uno y otro bando); con sus cosas malas que las tiene; es de lejos un modelo mucho más preocupado por el bienestar social que el socialismo de izquierda. El socialismo de izquierda solo ha dado sistemáticamente, hambre, miseria, partido y pensamiento único y millones de muertos. El socialismo de izquierdas se ha aprovechado del palabro social y de su teoría politica fundacional que hablaba mucho del pueblo y su bienestar y de conceptos como justicia, igualdad, progresismo pero como pura y mera propaganda para anclarse en el poder como una casta y a chupar del bote esclavizando al pueblo.

Hay mucho progre subnormal que dice, hemos evolucionado, mira el socialismo actual, se preocupa por los derechos del pueblo y es progresista. Y una mierda como un piano. La gente no tiene un derecho real al bienestar social, una vivienda digna y asequible, una sanidad mínimamente decente; trabajo, condenados a una deuda perpetua y asfixiante...han vendido que son progresistas porque aliándose con unos colectivos minoritarios te dicen, puedes ser maricón, trans, boyera, mujer empoderada...; ocultando así que los derechos fundamentales no son con quien follas, o si como mujer tienes unos pocos derechos más que un hombre ( en realidad es una esclava como toda la sociedad de este pais, sólo le han dado unos caramelitos). Los verdaderos derechos son otros, no esas mierdas. El socialismo de izquierdas, empezó muy mal, continuó muy mal y acabará mucho peor.

Prefiero el "socialismo" nacional, que como he dicho con sus cosas malas es abrumadoramente mejor para la "sociedad" que el brutal y esclavista socialismo de izquierdas.


----------



## Freedomfighter (27 Nov 2022)

Buen enlace para alimentar la argumentación del hilo.... 


¿Por qué Hitler se consideraba el auténtico socialista y hoy lo tildan de extrema derecha?


----------



## DRIDMA (27 Nov 2022)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Buen enlace para alimentar la argumentación del hilo....
> 
> 
> ¿Por qué Hitler se consideraba el auténtico socialista y hoy lo tildan de extrema derecha?



Gran verdad


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (27 Nov 2022)

nacional*SOCIALISMO*


----------



## Freedomfighter (27 Nov 2022)

TORREVIEJAS dijo:


> nacional*SOCIALISMO*




Da igual, ese refrán de "no hay mayor ciego que quien no quiere ver" es bastante certero y no habrá forma de que muchos lleguen a darse cuenta de lo evidente


----------



## Vana Kala (27 Nov 2022)

El fascismo es hijo del desenganyo con el internacionalismo de un socialista militante. Puede ser tan 'respetuoso' con la libertad de mercado como alguna corriente socialdemócrata, pero nunca tanto como lo son liberales, conservadores y algunos socialdemócratas. En lo social varía bastante según cada versión, y no son equiparables fascismo italiano, nacionalsocialismo alemán, o nacionalsindicalismo espanyol, por ejemplo.

Elementos comunes:
-Nacionalismo y militarismo
-Estado totalitario
-Economía dirigida 

Que cada cual ponga la etiqueta a esto que le guste y saque sus propias conclusiones.


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (27 Nov 2022)

Hitler en el mein kampf ya decía que la economía privada desaparecería después de la guerra, mientras la necesitase para la guerra, existiría


----------



## Vana Kala (27 Nov 2022)

El día en que ABC entrevistó a Adolf Hitler


El 6 de abril de 1923, Javier Bueno visitó en Berlín al que, por entonces, no era más que un líder fascista desconocido



www.abc.es





Entrevista a Hitler de Javier Bueno para el ABC, antes de que llegara a ser quien fue.


----------



## cripton36 (27 Nov 2022)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Buen enlace para alimentar la argumentación del hilo....
> 
> 
> ¿Por qué Hitler se consideraba el auténtico socialista y hoy lo tildan de extrema derecha?



los socialistas son de extrema derecha disfrazados de IZQUIERDAS
te saluda un marxista


----------



## Xanna (29 Nov 2022)

jajaja por eso hitler ganaba las elecciones en los distritos más ricos, por eso los magnates del ruhr apoyaron su candidatura como jefe del gobierno, por eso en cuanto alcanzó el poder se dedicó a re-privatizar todo lo que pudo e ilegalizó a los sindicatos, por eso los partidos conservadores votaron en el reichstag a favor de darle plenos poderes ... todo muy de izquierdas LOL

la alemania nazi era puro capitalismo de amiguetes: Deutschland AG, la "ruhrlade".

eso sí, era una economía capitalista crecientemente intervenida para la guerra, una guerra imperial y colonialista cuyo objetivo era convertir Berlin en un centro financiero mundial y asegurar mano de obra barata / esclava a los magnates alemanes y acceso ilimitado del pueblo alemán a los recursos naturales de los territorios conquistados ... todo muy de izquierdas LOL


----------



## Xanna (29 Nov 2022)

Para los neo-lib, incluso Churchill escoraba a la izquierda

Churchill Was No Socialist, But He Governed Like One - WSJ

Rethinking Churchill | Mises Institute


----------



## Xanna (29 Nov 2022)

La realidad es que Hitler y Churchill eran anti-comunistas furibundos (Roosevelt algo menos, y de Stalin qué decir), pero Hitler era aún mas de derechas que Churchill.

El medallero político en los años 30-40 (de derecha a izquierda):

Alemania colonialista y neo-imperialista
UK liberal y reformista
USA woke y keynesiana
Rusia soviética y socialista


----------



## Vana Kala (29 Nov 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> La realidad es que Hitler y Churchill eran anti-comunistas furibundos (Roosevelt algo menos, y de Stalin qué decir), pero Hitler era aún mas de derechas que Churchill.
> 
> El medallero político en los años 30-40 (de derecha a izquierda):
> 
> ...



Qué define que algo sea de izquierdas o derechas?


----------



## cripton36 (29 Nov 2022)

Vana Kala dijo:


> Qué define que algo sea de izquierdas o derechas?



defender el sistema capitalista y hacer lo posible por su avance y progreso es DE DERECHA
criticar e intentar reformar el sistema capitalista hasta llevarlo a su destruccion es de IZQUIERDA
sin embargo las dos alas politicas son burguesas capitalistas
te saluda un marxista


----------



## Xanna (29 Nov 2022)

Vana Kala dijo:


> Qué define que algo sea de izquierdas o derechas?



internacionalismo vs nacionalismo
multilateralismo vs unilateralismo
librecambismo vs proteccionismo
cooperación vs imperialismo o dominación
descolonización vs colonialismo
derecho internacional vs supremacismo
autodeterminacion vs subyugación
pacificación vs escalada
appeasement vs conflicto
memoria histórica vs revanchismo
reformismo vs restauración
revolución vs reacción
igualdad de género vs heteropatriarcado
horizontalismo vs jerarquismo
empoderamiento vs desempoderamiento
no discriminación vs racismo
multiculturalismo vs chauvinismo
redistribución de la riqueza vs concentración de la riqueza
socialización vs propiedad privada
igualitarismo vs derechos hereditarios
estado de bienestar vs darwinismo
asociación vs competición
inclusión vs exclusión
fronteras abiertas vs anti-inmigración
laborismo y sindicalismo vs gremios y sindicato vertical
emancipación vs paternalismo


si bien el estatismo, autoritarismo, totalitarismo, intervencionismo son rasgos asociados a la extrema derecha, históricamente se han dado también desde la extrema izquierda peeeeero eso no convierte a la derecha en izquierda ni a la izquierda en derecha, simplemente son estilos de gobierno considerados incompatibles con una democracia avanzada, lo que hoy se conoce como una democracia liberal.


----------



## cripton36 (29 Nov 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> internacionalismo vs nacionalismo
> multilateralismo vs unilateralismo
> librecambismo vs proteccionismo
> descolonización vs colonialismo
> ...



claro que no, ninguna se puede convertir en la otra
estatismo, autoritarismo y totalitarismo con dictadura es de IZQUIERDAS CAPITALISTAS BURGUESA
LIBRE COMPETENCIA ES SINONIMO DE derecha capitalista burguesa
te saluda un marxista


----------



## Vana Kala (29 Nov 2022)

Esto es muy interesante, porque cuando tiene lugar la Revolución Francesa, y se define lo de izquierda y derecha, la izquierda era la nacionalista. Y los nazis de librecambistas tenían poco. Yo creo que son términos hoy en día totalmente vacíos, tanto que según cual se llenan a conveniencia de significado.


----------



## cripton36 (29 Nov 2022)

Vana Kala dijo:


> Esto es muy interesante, porque cuando tiene lugar la Revolución Francesa, y se define lo de izquierda y derecha, la izquierda era la nacionalista. Y los nazis de librecambistas tenían poco. Yo creo que son términos hoy en día totalmente vacíos, tanto que según cual se llenan a conveniencia de significado.



no. no lo estan totalmente vacios.
la IZQUIERDA siempre tuvo una posicion de querer corregir lo que ellos consideraban mal del sistema capitalista y aparentaban defender a la clase pobre explotada. mientras que la DERECHA CAPITALISTA BURGUESA siempre a buscado el buen desarrollo del sistema de produccion, sin mirar la clase pobre.
de esa manera hemos llegado hasta nuestros dias.
hoy tenemos una burguesia capitalista de DERECHA como siempre y una burguesia CAPITALISTA DE izquierda TRATANDO ( COMO DESDE SUS INICIOS) DE CORREGIR LO MALO DEL CAPITALISMO. TOMAN EL PODER Y ACABAN CON TODO, ACUMULANDO TODO el capital en el estado E INUTILIZANDO LAS FUERZAS, EL INCENTIVO QUE HACE QUE EL CAPITALISMO SE DESARROLLE Y FLOREZCA
TODA LAS DEMAS izquierdas romanticas, SALEN SOBRANDO. LA LUCHA DESDE LA REVOLUCION BURGUESA RUSA DE 1917 ES ENTRE capitalistas burgueses de DERECHA E IZQUIERDA COMO DESDE UN PRINCIPIO
TE SALUDA UN MARXISTA


----------



## Xanna (30 Nov 2022)

Vana Kala dijo:


> Esto es muy interesante, porque cuando tiene lugar la Revolución Francesa, y se define lo de izquierda y derecha, la izquierda era la nacionalista. Y los nazis de librecambistas tenían poco. Yo creo que son términos hoy en día totalmente vacíos, tanto que según cual se llenan a conveniencia de significado.




el nacionalismo de la revolución francesa es *nacionalismo cívico* vs *nacionalismo étnico *; el primero es progresista e inclusivo (multiracial y multicultural), el segundo es conservador y excluyente (ciudadanos de primera y de segunda según los apellidos); el primero se define por las ideas de la ilustración y unas instituciones modernas, el segundo por la mitología, las gestas, la raza, el linaje.

y luego está el *ultranacionalismo *que es una versión extrema y beligerante del nacionalismo étnico.


----------



## socrates99 (30 Nov 2022)

Nacionalsocialismo de toda vida.


----------



## Uritorco (30 Nov 2022)

El texto que abre el hilo es la típica basura judeo-liberal, la misma que después pacta alegremente con el comunismo para destruir el nazismo en la II guerra mundial, se reparten posteriormente el mundo en dos zonas de influencia perfectamente delimitadas mientras practican la "cohexistencia", o legaliza todos los partidos de izquierdas en España tras la llegada de la democracia en 1975.

Lo que no dice es que 200 miembros del partido "nazi" NSDAP fueron asesinados en Alemania entre los años 1922 y 1933 precisamente por el denominado Frente Rojo.









Esto es lo que escribió Goebbels sobre la violencia socialcomunista. Seguro que os suena.


"Cuando el marxismo, que, como se sabe, trata de despertar en el publico la creencia de que el tiene en su poder, para ahora y para siempre, el mandato sobre la capital del Reich, se dio cuenta de lo que queríamos y planeábamos, y que llevábamos en nuestro escudo ni mas ni menos que poner...




www.burbuja.info













La violencia antifascista: metodos y fines.


La violencia antifascista: metodos y fines ASPECTOS "LEGALES" DE LA REPRESION. Si uno se detiene a analizar de manera general cual es el panorama que se nos ofrece en casi todos los estados del mundo, y de manera más evidente y acentuada en Europa, al observar las posibilidades de expresión...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Supremacía (30 Nov 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> Churchill eran anti-comunistas furibundos



Se le notaba lo anticomunista a kilómetros al gordo borracho ese:


----------



## Uritorco (30 Nov 2022)

Un democrata liberal (y además masón, como la mayoría de los gobernantes occidentales) no puede ser JAMÁS un "anticomunista furibundo". A lo sumo lo podrá ser de palabra (y a veces ni eso), pero nada más.
Es el gran fraude del "anticomunismo" que nos ha vendido Washington en las últimas siete décadas y media. El que le encanta a VOX.






Cuanta razón tenía el camarada LENIN. La "derecha" es decididamente idiota.


Decía sin tapujos el masón Maximiliano Robespierre, creador del terrorismo de Estado, que «si se produce una revolución en estos países (Europa), no puede ser más que gradualmente; comienza por los nobles, por el clero, por los ricos, apoyándolos el pueblo en tanto sus intereses van de acuerdo...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (30 Nov 2022)

Supremacía dijo:


> Se le notaba lo anticomunista a kilómetros al gordo borracho ese:
> Ver archivo adjunto 1277075
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1277077



Entraba a poner esto


----------



## Xanna (30 Nov 2022)

Supremacía dijo:


> Se le notaba lo anticomunista a kilómetros al gordo borracho ese:
> Ver archivo adjunto 1277075
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1277077



no me tienes que convencer de que Hitler era bastante más de derechas que Churchill (que era más liberal que tory a pesar de liderar el partido conservador) , pero simpatizante del comunismo no era -- al menos no de la variante maxista-leninista practicada por Stalin del que además desconfiaba profundamente, al contario de Roosevelt que le profesaba al georgiano cierta simpatía personal.

eso sí, como a stalin, a churchill le gustaba comer y beber y echar unas buenas risotadas.

además, en las fotos están de celebración porque han ganado la guerra.


----------



## AEM (30 Nov 2022)

El fascismo es un tipo de socialismo como cualquier otro. En este caso es nacionalista y no internacionalista como es el socialismo clásico.

El inventor del fascismo es Benito Mussolini, un hombre de izquierdas de toda la vida. Militante del PSI (Partido Socialista Italiano) antes de fundar su propio partido. Adolf Hitler le copia y se hace con el Partido Nacional Socialista Obrero Alemán (antes llamado Partido Obrero Alemán).

La izquierda ha repudiado al fascismo por razones obvias y es maestra en la manipulación de las palabras, de la historia e impone la censura y el adoctrinamiento.


----------



## jpjp (30 Nov 2022)

Nazismo y fascismo de izquierda.
Nacional catolicismo es la derecha.

Siempre la pregunta tiene que ser la misma la derecha clásica la de toda la vida fue tradicional católica nacional y si estatista eficiencia cosa que no son los liberales.

Hitler y musolini tenían algo que no les hacía ser de derecha que todo lo basaban en el hombre y ellos se creían los machotes superhombres nietzscherianos.
Vamos lo que hacen los zurdos.


----------



## AEM (30 Nov 2022)

Hitler de derechas?? el tipo que creó "un coche que pueda permitirse cualquier obrero alemán" (Volks Wagen)? el tipo que repudió la deuda con los grandes banqueros y oligarquías capitalistas internacionales (casualmente narigudos)?, expropiaciones a los "ricos" (casualmente habichuelos)...

la derecha es básicamente estado mínimo y libertad individual. Todo lo contrario que izquierda, más Estado y fomento de lo público.

El NSDAP se parece mucho más al comunismo. El fundador del fascismo, Mussolini, decía:
"El pueblo es el cuerpo del Estado y el Estado es el espíritu del pueblo. En la doctrina fascista el pueblo es el Estado y el Estado es el pueblo. *Todo en el Estado, nada contra el Estado, nada fuera del Estado*"




Xanna dijo:


> no me tienes que convencer de que Hitler era bastante más de derechas que Churchill (que era más liberal que tory a pesar de liderar el partido conservador) , pero simpatizante del comunismo no era -- al menos no de la variante maxista-leninista practicada por Stalin del que además desconfiaba profundamente, al contario de Roosevelt que le profesaba al georgiano cierta simpatía personal.
> 
> eso sí, como a stalin, a churchill le gustaba comer y beber y echar unas buenas risotadas.
> 
> además, en las fotos están de celebración porque han ganado la guerra.


----------



## Xanna (1 Dic 2022)

AEM dijo:


> Hitler de derechas?? el tipo que creó "un coche que pueda permitirse cualquier obrero alemán" (Volks Wagen)?



santiago matamoros es directamente social-comunista LOL


----------



## Xanna (1 Dic 2022)

mismo discurso que hitler, franco y mussolini


----------



## bibliotecario3 (1 Dic 2022)

hora de entrar al trapo so fascistas pero con cariño Empecemos por el principio incluso en el mundillo de las ciencias políticas hay un debate abierto sobre el concepto de fascismo pensad que es un movimiento relativamente nuevo ( siglo xx) se considera un movimiento que promueve un estado autoritario antidemocrático totalitario y militarista fuertemente anclado en las nociones de patria y de raza lo que se traduce en opresión y persecución de las minorías
características del fascismo 
apela a nociones de pureza y de combate comparándose con un pasado glorioso a recuperar
fomenta la creación de fuerzas armadas irregulares o paralelas 
propone un modelo de estado de partido único totalitario y autoritario 
y en lo ideológico y es aquí donde quiero poner el acento Suele proponerse como una tercera vía entre la derecha y la izquierda lo que se traduce en aplicar de forma arbitraria medidas o practicas de una y otra tendencia 
es por esto que" tradicionalmente" se asocia el fascismo como una manifestación de extrema derecha antiliberal que moviliza a la sociedad entera en contra de un enemigo externo real o imaginario 
 dentro del fascismo cabe la extrema derecha la extrema izquierda la derecha y la izquierda además de venderse con cinismo como el centro


----------



## Xanna (1 Dic 2022)

bibliotecario3 dijo:


> hora de entrar al trapo so fascistas pero con cariño Empecemos por el principio incluso en el mundillo de las ciencias políticas hay un debate abierto sobre el concepto de fascismo pensad que es un movimiento relativamente nuevo ( siglo xx) se considera un movimiento que promueve un estado autoritario antidemocrático totalitario y militarista fuertemente anclado en las nociones de patria y de raza lo que se traduce en opresión y persecución de las minorías
> características del fascismo
> apela a nociones de pureza y de combate comparándose con un pasado glorioso a recuperar
> fomenta la creación de fuerzas armadas irregulares o paralelas
> ...



creo que te equivocas al poner el acento en los métodos y no en el fin.

para poder determinar si el fascismo es de derechas o de izquierdas hay que fijarse antes que nada en el fin y ese fin no es otro que un Estado totalitario / autoritario perpetuo que asegure a perpetuidad la NACIÓN ancestral o étnica (sangre, raza, mitos, gestas) y ahí no cabe el liberalismo ni el socialismo.

todas las políticas del nazismo, fascismo, movimiento nacional franquista, fueran de naturaleza económica, social, cultural, religiosa, etc, estuvieron dirigidas a asegurar ese bien a perpetuidad --la nación étnica-- , un bien que la extrema derecha considera SUPREMO y a la vez amenazado de muerte tanto por el liberalismo como por el socialismo, léase la conspiración judeo-masónica.


----------



## Xanna (1 Dic 2022)

las versiones italiana y española del fascismo fueron menos virulentas que la alemana porque italianos y españoles son "mil-leches" y no sienten la "raza" de manera tan atávica o intensa como los alemanes (y los nórdicos en general).

el fascismo español e italiano pone más el acento en un pasado glorioso --imperios romano y español-- que en la sangre.


----------



## bibliotecario3 (1 Dic 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> las versiones italiana y española del fascismo fueron menos virulentas que la alemana porque italianos y españoles son "mil-leches" y no sienten la "raza" de manera tan atávica o intensa como los alemanes (y los nórdicos en general).
> 
> el fascismo español e italiano pone más el acento en un pasado glorioso --imperios romano y español-- que en la sangre.



no te falta razón  he enfocado el debate mas en los medios que en los fines por la afirmación del op de que el fascismo es de izquierdas y socialista el problema de fondo con el fascismo es la dificultad que hay para ponerle una etiqueta o una definición clara se mueve en practicas ambiguas y por conveniencia del dictador de turno apelando a sentimientos muy primarios y que calen con rapidez en un pueblo descontento o apático ni siquiera sabría a ciencia cierta si podemos considerar el fascismo como una ideología por si sola o si solo utiliza las ideologías ya existentes
como una remora acercándose a la que le sea mas útil


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (1 Dic 2022)

Pero no es lo mismo nacionalsocialismo que internacionalsocialismo ( = NOM).


----------



## Discusiones en el GULAG (1 Dic 2022)




----------

